# 16000+ watts medigrow: og kush+ 13 x 1kw hps + 3 x t5 badboys + grotek = *HAPPY JOY*



## mellokitty (Jul 9, 2011)

thank you for joining in, i felt that a fresh grow deserved a fresh journal. 

a couple of room shots:












a brief synapsis: the girls are og kush from clone:

for our veg, we are running:
2 x 12 bulb t5 badboy
1 x 8 bulb t5 badboy
2 x 1kw mh (we were running 1 mh and 1 hps, but the difference in vegetative growth was noticeable so we recently switched out the hps for another mh) 

in flower, we will be running
13 x 1000w hps
and possibly doing some blue spectrum supplement experiments with the t5's (nods to pr0fesseur)

nutes will be
grotek solotek bloom (1 part base nute)
pro-silicate (stress relief + K)
vitamax (b complex)
calmax (cal/mag supp)
.... and a couple other things; we'll talk about them as we come to them

here's the first video update of the current girls :
[youtube]0OsEePKDqRc[/youtube]

thank you for tuning in, please stay tuned, more updates to come!


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 9, 2011)

feels good to have a fresh start!

side by side pic updates from before the transplant:

the group

june 12:





june 20:






eva (the "teacher's pet" lol) 

june 12:





june 20:






some gratuitous shots i particularly enjoyed:


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 9, 2011)

before:







the pots: 







the dirt:
(amending with a product called "Black Pearl" -> a chitosan and biochar soil builder)







the during:







and don't forget to water!







a few days later:

[youtube]5FipzzGLW50[/youtube]
background track: velvet underground & nico - femme fatale

next up: topping update!


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 9, 2011)

apologies for the double-posting, i just wanted to consolidate all the information from this round into one thread.

**calling woodsmaneh!**

would you mind posting the 2 articles about pm and botrytis in here at some point please? those are must-reads!


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 9, 2011)

use a clean, sharp blade/scissors and make as perpendicular a cut possible.

we usually make our cuts here:







step-by-step (mr. mello modeling):
















&#12288;
topping and cloning video (one glove = me, both gloves = mr. mello):

[youtube]VJn6RqTubL0[/youtube]
background track: eyedea & abilities -pushing buttons


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 9, 2011)

since we had to top anyways, instead of throwing those nice tops out, we made them into clones.

step-by-step with photos:

making the cut on the diagonal to increase surface area:







the incision: 







scoring the other side:







double dip in gel and powder:












making sure it's in there good and tight:







ta-da!







a word about the cutting: mr. mello and i have slightly different methods when it comes to how we cut the bottom of the clones. we've done side-by-sides and have never noticed a difference in rooting time or vigour so we each stick to our preferred cuts.
you can see the difference in this video (one glove = me, two gloves = him):

[youtube]qmasxSES2kI[/youtube]
background track: son of dave - i just wanna get high with you


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 9, 2011)

...... and i think we're all caught up!

growth spurt update soon!


----------



## Beansly (Jul 9, 2011)

I think i've seen this somewhere. Some broad on another forum copied youre EXACT growroom.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 9, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I think i've seen this somewhere. Some broad on another forum copied youre EXACT growroom.


... how do you know that broad wasn't me?... 

EDIT:
... how dare you pull my leg at 3:30 in the a.m.? ya snide bastid lol


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 9, 2011)

*As requested....

Here are a few more tips on mildew

CULTURAL CONTROL
Heat

Powdery mildew is sensitive to heat. Neither species will grow at 90 °F (32 °C). and will quickly perish when above 100 ° F (38 °C).
To get a complete kill maintain the temperature for an hour. This may not be a feasible option in most indoor gardens for several reasons. The first is that it may be difficult to heat the space to such a high temperature. The second is that even a single peak of 100 ° F (38 °C) affects the growth of plants. Vegetative plants with flowers or fruits in mid stage growth (weeks 3-7) may stretch a little from the experience. The heat treatment has relatively little effect on first and second week flowers or flowers nearing maturity.
You can minimize heats impact on plants in several ways. Heat the garden at the end of the day, as the lights are turned off. Since the plants are not photosynthesizing, they have lower water needs.
If the plants are being grown hydroponically, lower the temperature of the water to 60 degrees. Keeping the roots cool will help the upper plant parts beat the heat. Its not difficult to do this, even if you dont have a water chiller. Just add ice to the reservoir or flow through system. Roots of plants growing in soil can also be cooled using thermal ice packs at the base of the stem.
The heat treatment should kill off most of the fungus and its spores. The chances are there will still be some fungal re-growth. These can be eliminated using spot treatments.
Pruning

If one particular plant seems to be infected with a few tiny white spots on a few of its leaves, get a bag large enough to drop the leaves into and then cut them off into the bag. Remove the bag from the room. This prevents spores, the white powder on top of the leaves, from becoming airborne while being removed. Remember to wash your hands and clean the scissors or knife with soap and water, hydrogen peroxide, alcohol or bleach. Spray the plant with one of the sprays listed below after pruning to prevent re-infection and encourage healing.
If, you notice a re-infection a few days later, there is a good chance that this plant is very susceptible to powdery mildew and presents a good location for the infection to start and spread from. The plant should be removed immediately by placing a bag over it and removing it from the space. Then the space should be sprayed with one of the sprays listed below.
ORGANIC and IPM CONTROL


Here are some sprays that you can use to control the powdery mildew in your crop. All of these are safe to use for herb or for edible crops. Sprays are washed away by water, including rain.
Cinnamon Oil and Tea
Cinnamon is an effective destroyer of powdery mildew, with an effectiveness rate of 50-70%. It wont kill it completely but it will keep it in check somewhat. It also potentiates other suppressive sprays so it is good to use in combination. To make your own, boil water, turn off the heat and add one ounce of ground cinnamon to one and a half pints water. Let the tea cool to room temperature. Add half a pint of 100 proof grain alcohol or rubbing alcohol and let sit. Strain the cinnamon. The spray is ready to use. A faster method is to add 2 teaspoons cinnamon oil to one pint of water and a dash of castile soap. Other herbs are also fungicidal. Clove, rosemary, and wintergreen oils are used in some botanical fungicides. The solution should consist of no more than 2% oil.
Garlic

Garlic is antifungal and anti-bacterial and has several pathways for destroying fungi including its high sulfur content. It can also be added to other anti-fungal sprays. Several garlic sprays are available commercially.
A homemade formula: Soak three ounces of crushed garlic in one ounce of neem or sesame oil and 100 proof or higher drinking alcohol or 70% or higher rubbing alcohol for a day or two. Strain. Then soak the garlic in a cup of water for a day. Strain. Mix the oil/alcohol, soaked water and 1 tablespoon liquid castile soap in a gallon container. Then fill with water and shake. The formula is ready to use.
A simpler brew consists of a teaspoon of garlic oil in a pint of water. To keep the oil and water mixed add a 1/8teaspoon of soap. Use garlic as a vaccination. Spray on new growth before there is a sign of infection.
Garlic is a general purpose insecticide as well as fungicide, so it should be used with caution on outdoor plants. It kills beneficial insects as well as plant pests.
Hydrogen Peroxide
Hydrogen peroxide (hp) is a contact fungicide that leaves no residue. It is an oxidized product of water and has an extra oxygen atom that is slightly negatively charged. When it comes in contact with the fungi the oxygen atoms attach to molecules on the cell walls, oxidizing or burning them.
Household hp sold in drug stores has a concentration of 3%. Garden shops sell 10% hp. Zerotol® contains 27% hydrogen peroxide and an unstated amount of peroxyacetic acid. Together they have a more potent chemistry than hp, with an activity of about 40% hp. It is considered hazardous because it can cause skin burn similar to that caused by concentrated acids.
To treat plants with drug store grade 3% hp use 4 1/2 tablespoons and fill to make a pint of solution, or a quart of hp to 3 quarts of water. With horticultural grade 10% hp use about 4 teaspoons per pint, 5 ounces per gallon. With Zerotol® use about 1 teaspoon per pint, 2 1/2 tablespoons per gallon.
Limonene
Limonene is refined from the oil of citrus rinds. It has a pleasant citrus odor and is the active ingredient in many of the new cleaning products. It also has fungicidal qualities. Ive used pure diluted limonene and it controlled powdery mildew, but did not eradicate it. Perhaps a higher concentration would have been more successful. Start using 0.5-1% limonene in water 1/2-1 teaspoon per pint.
Milk
Milk kills powdery mildew so well that both home and commercial rose growers all over the world have adopted it for their fungicidal sprays. Use one part milk to nine parts water. Ive only used 1% milk, but other recipes call for either whole or skim milk and use up to 1 part in 5 milk. Some recipes add garlic or cinnamon to the mix. When using more than 30% milk, a benign mold is reported to grow on top of the leaves. Use a milk spray at the first sign of infection then protect the new growth weekly.
Messenger®
Messengers active ingredient is a naturally occurring protein called harpin that stimulates the plants own natural defense system. It has been proven to promote more vigorous hardier plants that are more resistant to disease and have increased yields. It is used to prevent infection and decrease its virulence
Neem Oil
Neem oil is pressed from the seed of the neem tree (Azadirachta indica), native to Southeast Asia, but now cultivated worldwide. Neem oil has low mammalian toxicity. It degrades rapidly once it is applied so it is safe for the environment including non-target species and beneficial insects.
Neem oil protects plants with its fungicidal properties: it disrupts the organisms metabolism on contact, forms a barrier between the plant and the invading fungus, and it inhibits spore germination. It has translinear action, that is, it is absorbed by the leaf and moves around using the leafs circulatory system  it can also be used as a systemic. When it is applied to the irrigation water it is absorbed by the roots and delivered throughout the plant. Adding a 0.5% solution, about 1 teaspoon per quart, to the irrigation water will protect the plant from infection.
Neem oil is best used before the plant or the garden exhibits a major infection. By using it before powdery mildew appears, it prevents the spores from germinating. It should not be used on buds or flowers.
Oil Spray
Growers have used different oil sprays to prevent and cure fungal infections. Until recently most horticultural oil sprays were made from petroleum distillates. However, most organic growers have switched to using botanical oils. Aside from the safety factor botanicals such as cottonseed, jojoba, neem and sesame oils have fungicidal properties. They can be used in combination with other spray ingredients listed here. The oils are mixed at about 1-2% concentrations. A 1% solution is about a teaspoon per pint or 3 tablespoons per gallon. Add castile soap to help the ingredients mix. Oil sprays should only be used on the leaves, not the buds or flowers. Use weekly on new growth.
pH Up
pH-Up is a generic term for alkaline pH adjustors, used to increase water pH in indoor gardens. They come as either a powder or liquid. Its active ingredient is usually lye (KOH) or potash (K2CO3).
Fungi require an acidic environment to grow and die in alkaline environments. Changing the leaf surface environment from acidic to alkaline clears up the infection. An alkaline solution with a pH of 8 will make the environment inhospitable for the fungus and will stop its growth. This is one of the simplest means of controlling the fungus. It can be used on critically infected plants.
Potassium/Sodium Bicarbonate
Potassium bicarbonate (KHCO3) and Sodium bicarbonate (NaHCO3) are wettable powders that change the pH of the leaf surface toward alkaline. Another reaction takes place; the fungus cell wall actually bursts in the presence of bicarbonate. Potassium is one of the macro-nutrients used by plants and therefore is preferred over sodium, as sodium can build up in the soil. Sodium bicarbonate can be found in your kitchen (baking soda), so some prefer it for ease of obtaining. Both are more effective when used with an oil and spreader such as castile soap. They can be used to cure bad infections and prevents new ones.
Use one teaspoon of bicarbonate powder, a teaspoon of oil and a few drops of castile soap in a pint of water, or 3 tablespoons each potassium bicarbonate and oil and a half teaspoon soap in a gallon of water. Spray on new growth.
Serenade® and Sonata®
Serenade® and Sonata® are composed of different bacteria. They use different pathways to stop mycellial growth. They are considered totally safe to humans and animals since the bacteria attack only fungi. Watch out if you are a mushroom, otherwise you are safe. The two bacteria work well together.
They are easy to use, quite safe and effective.
Sulfur
Sulfur has been used to control powdery mildew for centuries. Sulfur sprays can be used indoors but they are not popular because of residue that remains on the plant. In greenhouses gardeners use sulfur vaporizers that heat elemental sulfur to the point of vaporization. The sulfur condenses on all surfaces including the leaves. A fine deposit of very low pH sulfur granules covers the leaf surfaces. The low pH environment inhibits fungal growth. The heaters use a 60 watt light bulb to heat sulfur which is held in a container above the light. The bulb supplies enough heat to evaporate the sulfur, but not enough for it to ignite. The problem with vaporizers is that they also leave a fine sulfur film on the leaves and flowers.
Active mildew: 7 to 8 hours per night 1 to 2 times a week.
Preventative maintenance: 4 to 5 hours once a week
Vinegar
Apple cider vinegar is toxic to powdery mildew because of its high acidity (low pH). Use it at the rate of 1 tablespoon per quart of water several times a week . Some gardeners recommend alternating using vinegar with potassium bicarbonate and milk.
PREVENTION


Isolate all new plants in a separate area where they cant infect other plants.
Filter incoming air to prevent spores from entering the room in the airstream.
Install a germicidal UVC light, like the ones used in food handling areas. The light is fatal to all airborne organisms passing through the appliance. This will kill powdery mildew spores that are airborne.
Spray the leaves with neem oil weekly. Neem oil presents both a physical barrier and a chemical deterrent.
Cinnamon oil and cinnamon tea can also be sprayed as a powdery mildew preventative. If you are using cinnamon oil use 1 part oil to 200 parts water. (1 teaspoon oil in a liter of water.)
*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re-post as requested.

Hi Guys I noticed some of the humidity comments and the fact that some run at 40%, your short changing yourself and your plant. The stomata open wide at higher humidity levels 60 to 70% and can gobble up all that co2, lover levels and they start to close.

Here is everything you need to know in a nut shell well maybe a small book.

[FONT=&quot]Plantworks: Part 1  Humidity and Vapor Pressure Deficit[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]By [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Urban Garden Magazine[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8901;[/FONT][FONT=&quot] July 12, 2010 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8901;[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Email This Post[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8901;[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Print This Post[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&#8901;[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Post a comment[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Filed Under[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] humid, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]humidity[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Issue 11[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]vapor pressure deficit[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Think like a plant.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Have you ever been given this odd-sounding advice? Even when we are encouraged to try and understand how plants work, our inherent tendency to personify the natural world is inescapable. Growers often like to draw parallels between humans and plants, after all, theres no doubt that plants are marvellous, highly specialized and well-adapted organisms. You might even go as far to say they are intelligent. But lets be honest here. Plants are totally different from us, especially in the way they react and respond to their environment. However, if we can get our heads around the world from a plants perspective, we become what is commonly referred to as green-fingered. We become  better growers.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Have you ever wondered how plants feel humidity? An understanding of what humidity is, what it means to plants, and how you can manage it in your indoor garden will help you and your plants stay happy all year round.
The humidity of the air is basically the amount of water in the air. Water can only truly stay in the air when it is the invisible gas  water vapour. Small droplets of water in air, such as fog or mist, are not water vapor; they are simply larger particles of water temporarily suspended in the air that are ready to be turned into water vapour by evaporation.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Temperature plays an important role when it comes to humidity. The warmer the air, the more water vapour it can hold. This means the maximum amount of water that air can hold is directly related to the temperature of the air. As the amount of water air can hold constantly changes with temperature it is difficult to pin an absolute or fixed amount of water that can be held by air. So whats the best way to quantify humidity if the goal posts are changing all the time? The answer is something called Relative Humidity (RH)  this is a measure in terms of percentage, of the water vapor in the air compared to the total amount of water vapor that the air could potentially hold at a given temperature.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Why is RH so important?[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]As growers we measure the RH of our gardens using digital or analogue hygrometers. These readings are very important because RH has a direct effect on the plants ability to transpire and therefore grow. Generally, plants do not like to lose lots of water through transpiration. Plants have some degree of control of their rate of transpiration through management of their stomata but the general rule is the drier the air, the more plants will transpire.
Now lets move on to the idea of pressure  this is an important concept to grasp when it comes to understanding a plants response to humidity. All gasses in the air exert a pressure. The more water vapor in the air the greater the vapor pressure. This means that in high RH conditions there is a greater vapor pressure being exerted on plants than in low RH conditions. High vapor pressure can be thought of as a force in the air pushing on the plants from all directions. This pressure is exerted onto the leaves by the high concentration of water vapor in the air making it harder for the plant to push back by losing water into the air by transpiration. This is why with high RH plants transpire less. Conversely, in environments with low RH, only a small amount of pressure is exerted on the plants leaves, making it easy for them to lose water into the air.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]What is Vapor Pressure Deficit (VPD)?[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]VPD can be defined as the difference (or deficit) between the pressure exerted by water vapor that could be held in saturated air (100% RH) and the pressure exerted by the water vapor that is actually held in the air being measured.
The VPD is currently regarded of how plants really feel and react to the humidity in the growing environment. From a plants perspective the VPD is the difference between the vapor pressure inside the leaf compared to the vapor pressure of the air. If we look at it with an RH hat on; the water in the leaf and the water and air mixture leaving the stomata is (more often than not) completely saturated -100% RH. If the air outside the leaf is less than 100% RH there is potential for water vapor to enter the air because gasses and liquids like to move from areas of high concentration (in this example the leaf) into areas of lower concentration (the air). So, in terms of growing plants, the VPD can be thought of as the shortage of vapor pressure in the air compared to within the leaf itself.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Another way of thinking about VPD is the atmospheric demand for water or the drying power of the air. VPD is usually measured in pressure units, most commonly millibars or kilopascals, and is essentially a combination of temperature and relative humidity in a single value. VPD values run in the opposite way to RH vales, so when RH is high VPD is low. The higher the VPD value, the greater the potential the air has for sucking moisture out of the plant.
As mentioned above, VPD provides a more accurate picture of how plants feel their environment in relation to temperature and humidity which gives us growers a better platform for environmental control. The only problem with VPD is its difficult to determine accurately because you need to know the leaf temperature. This is quite a complex issue as leaf temperature can vary from leaf to leaf depending on many factors such as if a leaf is in direct light, partial shade or full shade. The most practical approach that most environmental control companies use to assess VPD is to take measurements of air temperature within the crop canopy. For humidity control purposes its not necessary to measure the actual leaf VPD to within strict guidelines, what we want is to gain insight into is how the current temperature and humidity surrounding the crop is affecting the plants. A well-positioned sensor measuring the air temperature and humidity close to, or just below, the crop canopy is adequate for providing a good indication of actual leaf conditions.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Managing Humidity[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Managing the humidity in your indoor garden is essential to keep plants happy and transpiring at a healthy rate. Transpiration is very important for healthy plant growth because the evaporation of water vapor from the leaf into the air actively cools the leaf tissue. The temperature of a healthy transpiring leaf can be up to 2-6°C lower than a non-transpiring leaf, this may seem like a big temperature difference but to put it into perspective around 90% of a healthy plants water uptake is transpired while only around 10% is used for growth. This shows just how important it is to try and control your plants environment to encourage healthy transpiration and therefore healthy growth.
So what should you aim to keep your humidity at? Many growers say a RH of 70% is good for vegetative growth and 50% is good for generative (fruiting /flowering) growth. This advice can be followed with some degree of success but its not the whole story as it fails to take into account the air temperature.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Humidification systems to increase RH.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Table 1 shows the VPD in millibars at various air temperatures and relative humidity. Most cultivated plants grow well at VPDs between 8 and 10, so this is the green shaded area. Please note that the ideal VPD range varies for different types of plants and the stage of growth. The blue shaded are on the right indicates humidification is needed where the red shaded area on the left indicates dehumidification is needed.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]By looking at this example we can see that at 70% RH the temperate should be between 72-79°F (22-26°C) to maintain healthy VPDs. If your growing environment runs on the warm side during summer, like many indoor growers, a RH of 75% should be maintained for temperatures between 79-84°F (26-29°C.)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The problem with running a high relative humidity when growing indoors it that fungal diseases can become an issue and carbon filters become less effective. It is commonly stated that above 60% RH the absorption efficiency drops and above 85% most carbon filters will stop working altogether. For this reason it is good practice to run your RH between 60-70% with the upper temperature limit depending on your crops ideal VPD range, in the example it would be 64-79°F (18-26°C.)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The table also shows that if your temperature is above 72°F (22°C), 50% RH becomes critically low and should generally be avoided to minimize plant stress.
Please understand that by presenting this information we do not want you to go to your indoor gardens and run your growing environment to within strict VPD values. Whats important to take from this is that VPD can help you provide a better indication of how much moisture the air wants to pull from your plants than RH can. If you want to work out for yourself the VPD of your plants leaves you can follow the steps below:[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Measure the leaf temperature and look up the vapor pressure at 100% RH on table 2 below.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Measure the air temperature and relative humidity and look up the nearest vapor pressure figure on table 2.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Subtract the air vapor pressure from the leaf vapor pressure[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Example:
Leaf Temperature = 24°C (100% RH) Leaf VP: 29.8
Air Temperature = 25°C @ 60% RH Air VP: 19.0
VPD= 10.8[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Humiditys Effect on Plants[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]Plants cope with changing humidity by adjusting the stomata on the leaves. Stomata open wider as VPD decreases (high RH) and they begin to close as VPD increases (low RH). Stomata begin to close in response to low RH to prevent excessive water loss and eventually wilting but this closure also affects the rate of photosynthesis because CO2 is absorbed through the stomata openings. Consistently low RH will often cause very slow growth or even stunting. Humidity therefore indirectly affects the rate of photosynthesis so at higher humidity levels the stomata are open allowing co2 to be absorbed.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Leaf roll on Thai basil- Localized humidity stress causes by the lights being too close.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]When humidity gets too low plants will really struggle to grow. In response to high VPD plants will try to stop the excessive water loss from their leaves by trying to avoid light hitting the surface of the leaf. They do this by rolling the leaf inwards from the margins to form tube like structures in an attempt to expose less of the leaf surface to the light, as shown in the photo.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]For most plants, growth tends to be improved at high RH but excessive humidity can also encourage some unfavourable growth attributes. Low VPD causes low transpiration which limits the transport of minerals, particularly calcium as it moves in the transpiration stream of the plant  the xylem. If VPD is very low (95-100% RH) and the plants are unable to transpire any water into the air, pressure within the plant starts to build up. When this is coupled with a wet root zone, which creates high root pressure, it combines to create excessive pressure within the plant which can lead to water being forced out of leaves at their edges in a process called guttation. Some plants have modified stomata at their leaf edges called hydathodes which are specially adapted to allow guttation to occur. Guttation can be spotted when the edges of leaves have small water droplets on, most evident in early morning or just after the lights have come on. If you see leaves that appear burnt at the edges or have white crystalline circular deposits at the edges it could be evidence that guttation has occurred.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Guttation on tomato plants caused by high RH and wet coco coir.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Powdery Mildew from poor humidity control.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Most growers are well aware that with high humidity comes and increased risk of fungal diseases. Water droplets can form on leaves when water vapor condenses out of the air as temperature drops, providing the perfect breeding ground for diseases like botrytis and powdery mildew. If humidity remains high it further promotes the growth of fungal diseases. The water droplet exuded through guttation also creates the perfect environment for fungal spores to germinate inviting disease to take hold.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Quick reference chart:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Low VPD / High RH[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]High VPD / Low RH[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mineral deficiencies[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wilting[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Guttation[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Leaf roll[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Disease[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Stunted plants[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Soft growth[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Leathery/crispy leaves[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]So hopefully now you are not just thinking like a plant  youre feeling it too![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Next time, part two of Plantworks will be looking at foliar spraying and how plants absorb nutrients into their leaves.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]references are:[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]BCMAFF Floriculture Factsheet No.400-5 (June 1994) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Autogrow Systems Ltd  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Humidity and VPD[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If you are interested in calculating VPD, an on-line calculator can be found here: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Autogrow VPD Calculator[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]In situations where CO2 is used there is little point in injecting the CO2 when the stomata are closed  so avoid having an environment where the VPD is high (above 11 millibars (approx.)) during this period. A lowish VPD (between 6-




will encourage the stomata to open wide and gobble up all that lovely CO2. If you cant get the VPD down when the lights are on then maybe switch off CO2 injection and save the planet.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]During the night period, VPD is not as important because stomata are closed. However, problems can occur when indoor gardens run with a drastically higher VPD during the night in comparison to the day, which could come from using excessive dehumidification during the night. You should aim to have slightly lower VPD in the night than during the day, which is usual for most indoor growers. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]If fungal growth is your main concern, running the RH between 55-65% at 70F during the night should be fine. Even running as low as 45% at 70F in the last few weeks should be ok if you want peace of mind when growing varieties that are particularly susceptible to botrytis or mildew. Note that RH can vary from place to place inside the grow area so you may be getting 65% at your RH sensor but without any air stirring going on it could be getting much higher in cooler areas (a cold corner or inside a crowded crop canopy facing a cold wall) where there is not much air movement.[/FONT]*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is the other one you wanted,peace

 <b>* Here is some info on Botrytis, I use an Ozone generator and follow the steps below and have not had any issues in a few years. I will also run a dehumidifier on a timer at night. Hope this helps.

Bud Rot 
Bud rot (Botrytis) is a very common worldwide fungus that attacks both indoor and outdoor crops under certain conditions. Bud rot is also known as brown rot, grey mould and other names. Airborne Botrytis spores can be found everywhere, all times of the year, and will attack many different species of plants. Botrytis will attack flowers, and eventually leaves and stems. 

Growers running sea of green, perpetual harvest, remote grows, outdoor, or multiple strains (each with different flowering periods) should keep an eye out for Botrytis near harvest time.  

Outdoor growers need to be hypersensitive to weather conditions near harvest time. Rain, morning dew, frost and cool fall nights may increase the risk of bud rot and powdery mildew.  

Fully developed marijuana buds provide ideal conditions for spore germination: warm and moist plant tissues. Botrytis will initially attack the largest and densest buds in the garden, because they provide the ideal conditions for germination. Weak plants will also be attacked rapidly.  

[FONT=&quot]Identifying and preventing budrot[/FONT] 

Budrot will infect and turn colas to mush in a matter of days and may destroy a crop in a week if left unchecked. Botrytis loves warm, and humid (50% or over humidity) conditions. Lowering humidity will slow and stop spore germination. Good ventilation and decent air circulation help prevent infection.  
A grow room may smell noticeably moldy if Botrytis has attacked one or more colas. Once a cola has been infected, Botrytis will spread incredibly fast. Entire colas will turn to brown mush and spores will be produced, attacking other nearby colas. Ventilation may spread viable spores throughout the room. 

[FONT=&quot]Measures to prevent bud rot in the final stages of flowering:[/FONT] 

Early veg and flower pruning of undergrowth to promote air circulation  
Hepa filter room and intake air sources. 
Introduce low levels of ozone into room air . Ozone is effective against pollen, powdery mildew and other airborne spores. 
Lowering room humidity  (warming nighttime air and venting frequently or using a dehumidifier) 
Decreasing watering  cycles and amounts to reduce room humidity 
Large, dense colas should be periodically inspected. Brown tissues deep within the bud will smell mouldy and may become liquid. 
Removing fan leaves during the last few days before harvest to promote air circulation 

Serenade 
"Serenade controls the following: ....Botrytis, Powdery mildew, Downey mildew..." 

"Certified organic by OMRI  and EPA/USDA National Organic Program, Serenade offers growers the luxury of application without weather or timing restrictions and there are no phyto-toxicity issues" 
"To apply, simply spray on leaves and shoots to provide complete coverage. Best results will be had be pre-treating plants before signs of disease set it and then every week to protect newly formed foliage" 

[FONT=&quot]What if bud rot is found?[/FONT] 
Once bud rot has been detected, the grower should isolate infected buds by removing them from the grow room immediately and harvesting the infected colas, followed by a rapid dry of the harvested colas. Take immediate steps to reduce room humidity. Afterwards, the entire crop should be carefully inspected for infection and damage. The grower may want to harvest early if more than one rotting cola has been found. Spores may have spread and are germinating deep within other colas. 

[FONT=&quot]Can I salvage budrot-infected colas?[/FONT] 

Yes. Remove the infected colas from the main room, Trim out the infection (Trim more than you can see  Botrytis often infects adjacent tissues) and quick-dry them. Re-inspect buds  they should  [FONT=&quot]not[/FONT] smell mouldy. ​ 
</b>*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 9, 2011)

and for good measure something extra

*[FONT=&quot]Diagnosing Nutritional Deficiencies[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Texas Greenhouse Management Handbook[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]The correct diagnosis of nutritional deficiencies is important in maintaining optimum plant growth. The recognition of these symptoms allows growers to "fine tune" their nutritional regime as well as minimize stress conditions. However, the symptoms expressed are often dependent on the species of plant grown, stage of growth or other controlling factors. Therefore, growers should become familiar with nutritional deficiencies on a crop-by-crop basis.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Record keeping and photographs are excellent tools for assisting in the diagnosis of nutrient deficiencies. Photographs allow growers to compare symptoms to previous situations in a step-by-step approach to problem solving. Accurate records help in establishing trends as well as responses to corrective treatments.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Because plant symptoms can be very subjective it is important to approach diagnosis carefully. The following is a general guideline to follow in recognizing the response to nutrient deficiencies:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Nitrogen (N)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - Restricted growth of tops and roots and especially lateral shoots. Plants become spindly with general chlorosis of entire plant to a light green and then a yellowing of older leaves which proceeds toward younger leaves. Older leaves defoliate early.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Phosphorus (P)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - Restricted and spindly growth similar to that of nitrogen deficiency. Leaf color is usually dull dark green to bluish green with purpling of petioles and the veins on underside of younger leaves. Younger leaves may be yellowish green with purple veins with N deficiency and darker green with P deficiency. Otherwise, N and P deficiencies are very much alike.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Potassium (K)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - Older leaves show interveinal chlorosis and marginal necrotic spots or scorching which progresses inward and also upward toward younger leaves as deficiency becomes more sever.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Calcium (Ca)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - From slight chlorosis to brown or black scorching of new leaf tips and die-back of growing points. The scorched and die-back portion of tissue is very slow to dry so that it does not crumble easily. Boron deficiency also causes scorching of new leaf tips and die-back of growing points, but calcium deficiency does not promote the growth of lateral shoots and short internodes as does boron deficiency.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Magnesium (Mg)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - Interveinal chlorotic mottling or marbling of the older leaves which proceeds toward the younger leaves as the deficiency becomes more severe. The chlorotic interveinal yellow patches usually occur toward the center of the leaf with the margins being the last to turn yellow. In some crops, the interveinal yellow patches are followed by necrotic spots or patches and marginal scorching of the leaves.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Sulfur (S)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - Resembles nitrogen deficiency in that older leaves become yellowish green and the stems become thin, hard, and woody. Some plants show colorful orange and red tints rather than yellowing. The stems, although hard and woody, increase in length but not in diameter.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Iron (Fe)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - Starts with interveinal chlorotic mottling of immature leaves and in severe cases the new leaves become completely lacking in chlorophyll but with little or no necrotic spots. The chlorotic mottling on immature leaves may start first near the bases of the leaflets so that in effect the middle of the leaf appears to have a yellow streak.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Manganese (Mn)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - Starts with interveinal chlorotic mottling of immature leaves and, in many plants, it is indistinguishable from that of iron. On fruiting plants, the blossom buds often do not fully develop and turn yellow or abort. As the deficiency becomes more severe, the new growth becomes completely yellow but, in contrast to iron necrotic spots, usually appear in the interveinal tissue.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Zinc (Zn)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - In some plants, the interveinal chloratic mottling first appears on the older leaves and in others, it appears on the immature leaves. It eventually affects the growing points of all plants. The interveinal chlorotic mottling may be the same as that for iron and manganese execpt for the development of exceptionally small leaves. When zinc deficiency onset is sudden, such as the zinc left out of the nutrient solution, the chlorosis can appear identical to that of iron and manganese without the little leaf.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Boron (B)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - From slight chlorosis to brown or black scorching of new leaf tips and die-back of the growing points similar to calcium deficiency. Also the brown and black die-back tissue is very slow to dry so that it can not be crumbled easily. Both the pith and epidermis of stems may be affected as exhibited by hollow stems to roughened and cracked stems.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Copper (Cu)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - Leaves at top of the plant wilt easily followed by chlorotic and necrotic areas in the leaves. Leaves on top half of plant may show unusual puckering with veinal chlorosis. Absences of a knot on the leaf where the petiole joins the main stem of the plant beginning about 10 or more leaves below the growing point.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Molybdenum (Mo)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] - Older leaves show interveinal chlorotic blotches, become cupped and thickened. chlorosis continues upward to younger leaves as deficiency progresses.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Summary[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The diagnosis of nutrient deficiencies can be a key to optimizing plant growth. However, this technique is very subjective and requires careful observation. Plants respond to nutrient deficient conditions in several different ways. Growers must become familiar with these on a crop-by-crop basis. Photographs and record keeping can be very useful tools in the diagnosis of nutrient deficiencies.[/FONT]


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey MelloKitty..............Meooooooooooooooooowwwwww!

Looking good.......and the room/setup ain't bad either. Fsssst Raaaawwrr


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks again, woodsmaneh! important references all!

devildawwwg thanks for stopping in, it's aboot to get exciting....


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jul 9, 2011)

lookin good as usuall melowkitty! i like the vertical bulbs too! but your room is off the chains!! outstanding setup! high-five lady!lol


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 10, 2011)

Still on board!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 10, 2011)

As a vertical light user what do you do about the outside row of plants do they only get light on the top and 50% of the side?


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2011)

we turn them... and switch them around every so often so nobody spends too much time on the outside (sort of like penguins in winter ). i want some of those plant holders with castors on them, dammit. 

we're growing og's now, but i've heard from collective gardener that bubba kush seemed to *prefer the lack of light - he said his bubbas on the outside row outperformed the ones getting the full dose of light in the middle. (i mention this because we *could get bubba babies if we want)


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2011)

shit.... guess you can't really move them around in u/c, eh?  oops.


----------



## SiiGht (Jul 10, 2011)

hey it looks like you spent a lot of time and effort on this set up! it looks pretty impressive! but if i were you i would put some reflectors on those MH and HPS, dont want to be losing 50% of your light!

also those ladies looked pretty big on june 20th, have you started flowering them yet?


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 10, 2011)

hells yea mello, back with another epic grow for the masses. i cant wait to see how this one turns out. ill be taking notes


----------



## ilovechunkygirls (Jul 10, 2011)

what a waste doing it in soil with that kinda setup


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 10, 2011)

ilovechunkygirls said:


> what a waste doing it in soil with that kinda setup


 LMFAO you know nothing.

MBlaze was a pathmaker on this site, and he only grew in soil. he grew with a set-up EXACTLY like this, and his average harvest was 2.5 LBS per plant INDOORS.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/208597-gypsys-first-tree-attempt.html in this thread MBlaze coatched someone and that person was able to harvest over 1.5 LBS per plant indoors. her plants here on hydro and they were NOTHING compaired to MBlazes plants.

i love the fact that this grow is in soil, with someone who truly knows air-water ratio within the soil. the plants ARE going to be amazing.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2011)

SiiGht said:


> hey it looks like you spent a lot of time and effort on this set up! it looks pretty impressive! but if i were you i would put some reflectors on those MH and HPS, dont want to be losing 50% of your light!
> 
> also those ladies looked pretty big on june 20th, have you started flowering them yet?


thanks for stopping in, actually we find that you lose MORE light with reflectors, hence the vertical donkeydicking. because of the way HID's emit light outwards from the core, with horizontal + reflectors, you lose the light on top, which you then have to reflect down, right? except any reflector is going to absorb a percentage of that goodness. vert bare bulbs give the plants the best penetration, IMO; it just means you have to rethink your whole cooling/venting system. the only place you "lose" 50% of your light is for the girls on the outside who are only getting light from one side but that would happen with reflectors anyway. solution? move them around so nobody spends ALL of their time on the outside.

although there's some sort of new reflective film for your walls that a couple of people are drooling about (one of those couple people being mr. mello, lol). 

i'm hoping it'll become more obvious what we're going for once the girls are spread out to where they're supposed to be. (they're clustered closer together now since we use less lights to veg under.)

the girls all got their top 6-10 inches topped on the first, and they're probably getting topped once more, so we're not flipping them for another 2 weeks or so. (yes, they're going to be monstrous but that's the idea )


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2011)

i've seen rooms many-fold larger than this shrivel up and **DIE** overnight in dwc because of *ONE* mechanical upfuck. literally sometime in 6 hrs (time between scheduled check-ins). 
to me, THAT's wasteful. both of time and of resources.

the only way that'll happen with soilless or soil is through *spectacular* human failure (which we're hoping to avoid, lol)

not knocking hydro in any way, i know for a fact that i've grown pound-for-pound more dwc than dirt. but i like dirt; it's what we're most comfortable with. 

thank you for your insightful input anyway.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 10, 2011)

What do you expect to get from this grow per 1000w? Try as I may the best I could get was 700 to 800g per light in Organic with co2. I started the RDWC thing 5 months ago to replace the Organic grow, we will see what happens, it is lots of money to do it right. I use my iPhone and the net to check on my setups and I also use a security system for heat, water and pump failure, power out, it calls my phone at home and cell every 15 min till I stop it.


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome grow kitty ^_^


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2011)

hoping for pound-a-light or better! (but who doesn't eh?)

i guess the grow monitoring software makes it way easier eh? 

welcome to the dungeon xeno!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 10, 2011)

ilovechunkygirls said:


> what a waste doing it in soil with that kinda setup


 Where's the "dislike" button on this forum?


----------



## xebeche (Jul 11, 2011)

I like the setup a lot. I'll follow along on your "fresh start." The plants look GREAT.


----------



## roachclip420 (Jul 11, 2011)

Diggin the dope setup 

I love by t5 badboy Ill be stickin around


----------



## gstringer (Jul 11, 2011)

Looking great. Im jelous of your setup. Must be a dream job.Subd and +rep to you


----------



## Paperhouse (Jul 11, 2011)

Looking gorgeous. I am very interested in the T5 Blue Spectrum flowering test if you do decide to go through with it. Its been a while since anyone has compared a true top end T5 yield to a true top end HPS yield.


----------



## Budologist420 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Where's the "dislike" button on this forum?


^^ i second that


i have to say your grow room set up is absolutely beautiful.
its so clean and well organized. looking great!! hope you have a bountiful harvest


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2011)

Everyone thinks this is so cool because you are growing with T5 Bad Boys... I personally thought it was cool because you are doing a legit grow with GroTek. I mean, having kilowatts upon kilowatts hanging from the ceiling is cool too... But if everyone knew how good of results they could get with GroTek I think they would put everyone out of business, it's such affordable stuff! And they have a $25 starter kit, it's hard to beat.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Everyone thinks this is so cool because you are growing with T5 Bad Boys... I personally thought it was cool because you are doing a legit grow with GroTek. I mean, having kilowatts upon kilowatts hanging from the ceiling is cool too... But if everyone knew how good of results they could get with GroTek I think they would put everyone out of business, it's such affordable stuff! And they have a $25 starter kit, it's hard to beat.


you could say that.... but then again i have a full line-up of AN products. paid over $600 for the full line, 1 L bottles. Grotek isn't better beacuse its cheaper, basically the same thing except grotek doesn't have MANY of the unlisted ingredients that are in alot of the more expensive nutes.

it doesn't matter what you use, as long as you know how to use it.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> you could say that.... but then again i have a full line-up of AN products. paid over $600 for the full line, 1 L bottles. Grotek isn't better beacuse its cheaper, basically the same thing except grotek doesn't have MANY of the unlisted ingredients that are in alot of the more expensive nutes.
> 
> it doesn't matter what you use, as long as you know how to use it.


I couldn't agree with you any more, I have a $700 complete H&G line-up, and I have pulled the same numbers and quality with a $35 TechnaFlora kit. I haven't had the pleasure of using the complete GroTek line up all the way through, and have no room to bring it on board at the moment. But the only reason I have this H&G is because someone did a good sales job on me. Once I use it all up I'm going to start doing my own organics, it is by far the cheapest thing you can do. Although GroTek even gives organics a run for it's money unless you have direct suppliers. If I ever go back to synthetic nutrients it will be either TechnaFlora or GroTek. 

Fucking A', I just remembered I have a complete BioBizz line up around here already. It was a gift (minus two components that I bought), but I still need to use it up! Purchasing pre made organics seems silly to me, half the reason we go organic is because we are cheap, the other half is because we are pot-smoking hippies.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 13, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> you could say that.... but then again i have a full line-up of AN products. paid over $600 for the full line, 1 L bottles. Grotek isn't better beacuse its cheaper, basically the same thing except grotek doesn't have MANY of the unlisted ingredients that are in alot of the more expensive nutes.
> 
> it doesn't matter what you use, as long as you know how to use it.


you're right, grotek isn't better because it's cheaper, it's better because it's *better . (well, certainly more idiot-proof, imo lol) 
not to be contentious or knock a.n or anything, but name me ONE thing that a.n has going on that grotek doesn't or have an alternate source of, pleez. 
i've done my homework, there's a reason we've used their product for as long as we have, although tbh of all the local nute companies i never looked much into a.n's product, but that's only because we have a few friends who've had contract disputes with them and whatnot; you know how that whole solidarity thingy works. *sigh*  
and you're also right on it really not mattering as long as you try to go at it with a basic botanical understanding.

jozi, what's all in the $25 starter kit? (haven't bought a liquid in anything less than a gallon in a while, so we don't pay a lot of attention to the starter stuff lol)


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 13, 2011)

> *not to be contentious or knock a.n or anything, but name me ONE thing that a.n has going on that grotek doesn't or have an alternate source of, pleez. *


its not about what they SAY is in it. its about whats ACTUALY in it. once you understand labeling in NA you might understand a little bit better...... http://www.tfi.org/factsandstats/regulations.cfm



> State regulation is concerned with consumer protection, labeling, the protection of human health and the environment, and the proper handling and application of fertilizers. Fertilizers are regulated at the state level because soil conditions vary dramatically from state to state across the country.


Labeling ONLY pertains to things what could damage human health or the environment. if it doesn't damage health or the environment in the state the chemical is in they dont have to disclose whats in the fertilizers.

plain and simple. resources cost money, if your fertilizer costs $25 there obviously aren't many resources used in producing it. thus there arn't many resources for the plant.

plants need 13 minerals to survive, and 16 to strive. the differance is 3 minerals. $25 gets you the basics, $100 gets you everything.


Edit: EXAMPLE:

AN Carbo Load. heres the label.






*compaired to GroTek Carbo Max, which has no online label. the closest thing you can find is this PDF. *http://www.grotek.net/en/products/guide/msds/msds_carbomax.pdf


> Dextrose Powder 100%


^ from the PDF.

GroTek= Dextrose powder...... AN = glucose, Xylose, aribinose and maltose..... Mollasis in Compost tea is BETTER than grotek's carbo max.......... thats what i mean by you dont know what your buying.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 13, 2011)

I find that the best is what your using now, why else would you be using it, it's 3rd best? I have always kept an open mind when it comes to what's new and improved, some times there is a break through product that really works, but most of the time it's bull shit. If the food you use works for you and meets all your plants needs, it's all good. Thing is some plants like some food better than others, if your lucky to match both, why change. I have also found that sticking with 1 or 2 core genetics for a long time lets you really fine tune your food. I have grown 2 plants for over 8 years, no I like a change but I just have not found anything better than what I have yet. I spend up to $1000 a year on seeds looking for that killer, still looking. Just like still trying to get 1g per watt, still trying....

Ever since they found out we were using Molasses they have been selling stuff like Carbo Load, that's why MG has a big push into hydo and the MM market. Fuled by your dollars.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 13, 2011)

lol see the thing with most of the people on here, they dont actualy read 

this isn't about whats BETTER. its about *what are you actualy buying? *when i say you dont read, i mean labels, advertisments, everything. you have to be aware of your surroundings.


*dont believe what ANYONE tells you, including me. do the dam research for yourself. *



> *Thing is some plants like some food better than others, if your lucky to match both, why change.*


Why change? you answered your own dam question.



> *Thing is some plants like some food better than others*


^ ANSWER. 



> * I have grown 2 plants for over 8 years, *


and thats why you have never HAD TO change fertilizers. some ferts will out and outright kill sensitive plants like OG Kush, but then there are plants like White Russian that are almost hard to kill even with hydro ferts.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 13, 2011)

i have to admit i don't really know what you're getting at here.

i don't know what a.n tells you or doesn't tell you about their product, but whenever i email grotek's tech department with a question, i get an effing NOVEL back, lol. 
so when they tell me that their biochar is derived from pine-beetle-kill wood and chitosan comes from acetylized crustacean shell (mostly krill), i'm okay with that. armed with that, i can go pick my garden guru's brain (horticulture student and landscape designer in one).
and there's all sorts of stuff that the gov't will let you _use_ but not _label_ because it's not *legally* recognised as having that particular agri/horticultural benefit. our labelling laws are *fucked and the minister in charge doesn't give a crap. passionate eye has a good episode about that, although it was personal products and not ferts. always best to get it straight from the horse's mouth (or try. how much they won't tell you even if asked is an indicator of things also). and being armed with specific questions helps too.

thing is, i'm not familiar with the '$25 starter kit' so i'd be curious to know what all it comes with. i DO know that we've saved a bundle of $ and PIA switching to a 1part base nute, but it's been a long time since we paid $25 for any single product, excepting the "use this once a _cycle_" boosters. but all the things we use don't cost *much more in gallons for what you paid for litres though .


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 13, 2011)

> * there's all sorts of stuff that the gov't will let you use but not label because it's not *legally* recognised as having that particular agri/horticultural benefit. our labelling laws are *fucked and the minister in charge doesn't give a crap.*


^ thats exactly what im getting at. *your the FIRST person to actualy be able to tell me what Grotek uses..... and i like that  it means the company does actualy try.*

my thing is, i've worked in certain fertalizer company on the canadian west coast..... i know what some of the companies do to make you think their product is better, when realy you could make them in your back yard...... and having graduated from the malaspina University horticultural Program (naniamo,BC, canada) i know what the differance is between a surviving plant and a striving plant.......it comes down to 16 essential minerals...... theres the carbon, hydrogen, and oxygen that every oxygen based life form uses.... then there are the rest......

*nutrients needed (PPM Limits.)*
*[SIZE=-1]Primary Nutrients[/SIZE]* 
[SIZE=-1]Nitrogen (N) ppm=150-100
Phosphorus (P) ppm=50-100
Potassium (K) ppm-100-400[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=-1]Secondary Nutrients[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=-1]Sulfur (S) ppm=200-1000
Calcium (Ca) ppm=100-150
Magnesium (Mg) ppm=50-100[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=-1]Micronutrients [/SIZE]*
[SIZE=-1]Zinc (Zn) ppm=.5-1
Iron (Fe) ppm= 2-10
Copper (Cu) ppm=.1-.6
Manganese (Mn) ppm=.5-5
Boron (B) ppm=.5-5
Molybdenum (Mo) ppm=.01-.05
Chlorine (Cl) ppm=.01-.05[/SIZE]

most people dont know what life actualy needs to strive, or what there actualy putting into your plants.......

as long as you can ensure that your feeding your plants those nutrients, in the proper PPM at the right time in their life, your good to go.

Edited to add PPM.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 13, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> its not about what they SAY is in it. its about whats ACTUALY in it. once you understand labeling in NA you might understand a little bit better...... http://www.tfi.org/factsandstats/regulations.cfm
> 
> Labeling ONLY pertains to things what could damage human health or the environment. if it doesn't damage health or the environment in the state the chemical is in they dont have to disclose whats in the fertilizers.
> 
> ...


interesting..... but we don't use a carb booster like that, i think it's a load, personally.

not to mention i still don't understand what you're getting at; there's now a market niche to sell growers sugar at inflated prices (100% dextrose/ a mish-mosh of different '-ose's -- it's still all effing sugar), grotek's marketing dep't would be remiss in their duties if they didn't carry a competitive item, imo.

doesn't mean i have to buy it. i'd point that particular finger at whichever company implemented the practise in the first place. 

not that it's a product that their tech dep't has even mentioned to me even in passing, they seem ALL ABOUT the chitosan (i swear one of them would marry it if he could). (hint: polysaccharide = complex carb, no need for added sugars at an inflated price from any company, thank fuck.)


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 13, 2011)

i was going to edit ^this post but couldn't think of how to do it:

NOW i get what you mean.
i've found you can't go by the label on a LOT of stuff (not just ferts). being a local and having name-droppable friends may be helping me on the informational front. not that they were particularly tight-lipped before they knew that though.

and not that i think adding carbs toward the end is bs, per se, but a lot of the time it's unnecessary what with all the other stuff that's present in the micro-ecology already unless you have specific issues.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2011)

I love me some of that Liquid CarboLoad, I've been using it for a while. Sometimes I feel like I could just get away just giving my plants all my carbohydrate and humic acid/carbon supplements. I add in molasses, liquid carboload, The Sparks (local product, fucking awesome), not to mention Clearex, which also contains sucrose and glucose. I also give my plants Liquid Karma by Botanicare and Cell Splitter (not available yet, I'm just a likable guy and receive gifts all the time  ) I know it wont work unless I build up a good soil, but I feel like I could go far with just that and a base. Minus the Clearex, lol.

Anyways, Mello, here is all that is included with the Six Pack from Grotek, I just looked it up in my Gardener's Digest catalog.

*heavy buds 0-1-2
bud fuel 0-0-2
solo tek bloom 3-8-8
vitamax 1-1-2
monster bloom 0-50-30
blossom blaster 0-39-25*

All it needs is some solotek grow, calmax, and pro-silicate and you should be ready to rock 'n' roll. I think all the liquid fertilizers are 500ml so it doesn't really work for you Mello, but it works for your friends that are starting off. Sure is a lot of pk booster though.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 13, 2011)

speaking of humic, solotek is humic based. the el cheapo in me is ecstatic not to be paying for water. and if i remember correctly the liquid supps are fulvic (<-don't quote me on that, i'll have to reread some emails back.)
my flower garden is loving the solobloom, and i've only given it to them twice. it's true about some plants responding better to nutes than others, my lavendar is on steroids. 

and yeah, those bottom 2 are the "use once" boosters i was talking about (hence the crazy pk and why we only buy a wee thing of them at a time). one of them is for right when you flip and the other is towards the end (forget which is which, too lazy to go check ) so they don't go in together.

and my friends that are just starting out seem to come over with a bunch of questions and oh-so-casual empty bottles in hand, lol  ["get ur own damn ferts, ya cheap bastids!"]


----------



## moodster (Jul 13, 2011)

nice setup mellokitty


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> and my friends that are just starting out seem to come over with a bunch of questions and oh-so-casual empty bottles in hand, lol  ["get ur own damn ferts, ya cheap bastids!"]


LOL!! You and me both!


----------



## blower (Jul 13, 2011)

Growin in vegetative stage with t5 will make your plants really bushy? Is it the same
As using a MH ??


----------



## allamay1608 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey MelloKitty. First time grower here. I just wanted to drop by and say you have done one hell of a job creating this thread. Its simple yet efficient. It has tons of valuable information. Thanks for donating your time to make this community smarter. 

Your plants looks awesome.

Peace
allamay1608
aka stoner
aka women love me


----------



## roachclip420 (Jul 14, 2011)

blower said:


> Growin in vegetative stage with t5 will make your plants really bushy? Is it the same
> As using a MH ??


 You can literally put them 2" from your plants and they will bush like crazy. I like to change the distance i put them though to control bushyness and stretch with my toppin/lst


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 15, 2011)

blower said:


> Growin in vegetative stage with t5 will make your plants really bushy? Is it the same
> As using a MH ??


i think it's fair to compare the 2 for plant vigour, yeah. 
and like roachclip says, i think they give the grower better control.


----------



## steven7685 (Jul 15, 2011)

ever thought of using the Dyna-Gro nutrient line? 

ive used the BLOOM nutrient line for a couple of years now (www.yellowbottles.com) and although i get GREAT results, its really expensive!!

ive been following one of "Homebrewer's" threads on dyna grow vs a advanced nutrient line where it seems like the dyna gro outperformed the more expensive A.N.

the nutes are cheap and provide ALL essential trace elements!

i know im going to try Dyna-Gro this next run!

nice setup man! GL


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks for stopping in, i've been following that thread too (great stuff)!

thing is, grotek's not what you'd call expensive to begin with. if i do the math by what corbat says, the lineup we use is between 3 and 4 times cheaper than a.n for instance. (i'd heard it was expen$ive but holy $mokes, batman!)

i'd certainly be interested in doing a dg/gt side-by-side sometime, maybe if i have some spare cash by the time we flip.... but that's a big maybe lol.
that and i'm really digging that they're kinda local; they know exactly what i'm up against especially well.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jul 15, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> you could say that.... but then again i have a full line-up of AN products. paid over $600 for the full line, 1 L bottles. Grotek isn't better beacuse its cheaper, basically the same thing except grotek doesn't have MANY of the unlisted ingredients that are in alot of the more expensive nutes.
> 
> it doesn't matter what you use, as long as you know how to use it.


I ditched advanced for greenplanet nutes. Now i grow top self. Ive never got that with advanced. I buy one bottle that advanced puts in 5 bottles. Its called massive.
Then i also use grotek's vitamax, prosilicate and monsterbloom . For base i use green planets Two part Hydrofuel A+B and recently bought there Grow two part to replace Grow Micro Bloom for veg and first three weeks.
At week 4-6 I use massive at 3/4 strength and monsterbloom at 1/3 strength.


----------



## puffenuff (Jul 15, 2011)

How much does it cost you in power bills to run over 16k watts?


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 15, 2011)

puffenuff said:


> How much does it cost you in power bills to run over 16k watts?


a LOT!.....


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 15, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> I ditched advanced for greenplanet nutes. Now i grow top self. Ive never got that with advanced. I buy one bottle that advanced puts in 5 bottles. Its called massive.
> Then i also use grotek's vitamax, prosilicate and monsterbloom . For base i use green planets Two part Hydrofuel A+B and recently bought there Grow two part to replace Grow Micro Bloom for veg and first three weeks.
> At week 4-6 I use massive at 3/4 strength and monsterbloom at 1/3 strength.


i think like woodsmaneh! says, it's all about finding a combination you're comfortable with, right? if a.n were 4x as idiot-proof for the money, it might be worth it, but that's not what i'm seeing in homebrewer's thread... 
and there hasn't been a dirt problem i haven't been able to solve between vitamax, a silica product (like pro-silicate) and/or changing up my watering habits. 

it's been a few days since an update, eh...? i'll see what i can do about that....


----------



## puffenuff (Jul 15, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> a LOT!.....


No shit? Like I couldnt figure that out on my own...last time I comment on your thread smartass


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 15, 2011)

puffenuff said:


> No shit? Like I couldnt figure that out on my own...last time I comment on your thread smartass


no offense, but this only really impacts my life if you were asking because you were gonna pay it for me.... otherwise you might as well have asked me if our grow is on residential, commercial, or agricultural land (and whatever other billing rates there are) ... *confetti and smooches*


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jul 15, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i think like woodsmaneh! says, it's all about finding a combination you're comfortable with, right? if a.n were 4x as idiot-proof for the money, it might be worth it, but that's not what i'm seeing in homebrewer's thread...
> and there hasn't been a dirt problem i haven't been able to solve between vitamax, a silica product (like pro-silicate) and/or changing up my watering habits.
> 
> it's been a few days since an update, eh...? i'll see what i can do about that....


 Advances nutes is out for your wallet. not your plants. There products hold my plants back from being great


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 15, 2011)

Personally I think T 5's are the way to veg for the first 12 to 15 inches, I can use what I want but I found the t5 to produce more compact plants that other lights just can't match. I know my plants love them.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow...I just read this whole thread....great stuff I'm glad I found it. I'm usually hangin' in the outdoor section, but I now have an 8x8 tent with 4000 watts in it, and lookin' for some indoor experience. I think I found it!!
Awesome thread, awesome room, awesome grow. I'm pullin' up my chair and paying attention!


----------



## jnuggs (Jul 16, 2011)

yOOOO MELLOkitty! diggin the journal so far. I appreciate your time sharing your grow with us! The video and picture posts are friendly to users on computers and mobile devices! I can tell you care about what you do, not only by your posts, but the happiness in your plants! Looking forward to anything and everything you are willing to share. The only question I have really, or wonder, or whatever is.. I "hear" quite a few people shooting for 1lb per 600w. "I have personally seen 10-17oz per 600w". What is the advantage of going with 1000 over the 600? Does it make your average more a bit closer/higher as in 14-22oz instead of 10-17? I realize they have more penetration, but the gpw seems that the 600 is more efficient?(I am not talking about the whole lumens per watt deal either..) Again I have never done a tree grow..I am a "how/why" type of person. THANKS!!!


----------



## roachclip420 (Jul 16, 2011)

puffenuff said:


> No shit? Like I couldnt figure that out on my own...last time I comment on your thread smartass


kilowatt per hour rates change all over the world...not to mention city to city. I just moved not even 20 mins away and my electricty bill is about a 1/4 of what it used to be.



woodsmaneh! said:


> Personally I think T 5's are the way to veg for the first 12 to 15 inches, I can use what I want but I found the t5 to produce more compact plants that other lights just can't match. I know my plants love them.


 At that point i like to increase the space inbetween the lights and plants. I have some vegging that i topped early and lst that are about to be huge bushes with many many tops. Ill post some pics tomorrow if thats cool with kitty.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 16, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> a LOT!.....


 Electricity has to be cheaper out there, regardless. It's the only way indoor can be so cheap up there in Canada. Unless the outdoor growers are really giving that much competition.


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 16, 2011)

I would not grow a room that size in dirt, myself. Way too much back breaking labor........but I have a bad back to start.

And I have nothing but deficiency issues in soil-less/soil mixes, but I give mad props to anyone who can pull off great yields with it, especially when I see someone rival my old yields on flood/drain tables.

I'm pullin' for ya Kitty.........and I hope your room does well too.........Fsssssssst Raaawwwwwwwwwwwr


----------



## MsBBB (Jul 16, 2011)

*Wow Mellowkitty! I am tagging along to watch and learn. Everything is looking good!*


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jul 17, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Electricity has to be cheaper out there, regardless. It's the only way indoor can be so cheap up there in Canada. Unless the outdoor growers are really giving that much competition.


 Its because so many more people grow dope. When there is alot of something, its gonna be cheap


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 17, 2011)

hey mello, hows the grow going? can we get an update?!? 

i bet in the last 2 weeks they've realy gone off.... cant wait to see them.



> I would not grow a room that size in dirt, myself. Way too much back breaking labor........but I have a bad back to start.


i know what you mean brother, i have a 6'th lumbar vertebra and i broke it about 6~ years ago snowboarding..... back "breaking" labour means a whole new world of pain for some people......


----------



## stumpjumper (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice grow room!! I'm envious! Soil makes them taste better!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 17, 2011)

mr.smileyface said:


> Its because so many more people grow dope. When there is alot of something, its gonna be cheap


EVERYONE fucking grows weed up there, it was ridiculous, I couldn't believe it on my last trip to Calgary. But everyone can't be taking a loss on every crop, your electricity must be generally less than it is in the US, or you would be growing only for personal use, or make sure every last crop gives you maximum yield without any crap-ups between crops.

I really want to know, what do you guys pay for the kilowatt? I know everywhere isn't the same, but what would you expect to be typical?

Sorry if that question is kind of ridiculous. I'm just a _little_ OCD, lol.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 18, 2011)

jnuggs said:


> yOOOO MELLOkitty! diggin the journal so far. I appreciate your time sharing your grow with us! The video and picture posts are friendly to users on computers and mobile devices! I can tell you care about what you do, not only by your posts, but the happiness in your plants! Looking forward to anything and everything you are willing to share. The only question I have really, or wonder, or whatever is.. I "hear" quite a few people shooting for 1lb per 600w. "I have personally seen 10-17oz per 600w". What is the advantage of going with 1000 over the 600? Does it make your average more a bit closer/higher as in 14-22oz instead of 10-17? I realize they have more penetration, but the gpw seems that the 600 is more efficient?(I am not talking about the whole lumens per watt deal either..) Again I have never done a tree grow..I am a "how/why" type of person. THANKS!!!


it's all relative to gpw... a pound per 600 is like 1.5 per 1000w, personally i've seen anywhere between 1/2 to 2lb per 1000w, it all depends on how "on it" you are, whether your conditions cooperate etc.

i think you'll see when we turn on the vertical bulbs the difference that that makes on light penetration from horizontal .... the nice thing about digi ballasts is that if we wanted to dim them to 60% and run them like 600s we can....


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 18, 2011)

roachclip420 said:


> At that point i like to increase the space inbetween the lights and plants. I have some vegging that i topped early and lst that are about to be huge bushes with many many tops. Ill post some pics tomorrow if thats cool with kitty.


 
that's exactly what i mean by grower control... i think i understand what both of you are going for, veg-wise... the t5's sure make it easy. post pics anytime, i love pics.


----------



## youngdog (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job on the grow op. Everything looks awesome.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 18, 2011)

so.... i've been looking at a few peoples' power bills for comparison.... is "<$0.10/kwh in most cases" a satisfactory answer?

and if you thought *everybody grows in alberta, you should come check out "land of every 3rd rental is a grow"....aka bc.

for those of you with lumbar issues, my heart goes out to you; *nothing* is easy with a bad back... i have a friend who's a perfect martyr to compressed vertebrae... (but that's where my medibles come in... )


----------



## youngdog (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is michigan i pay .088 per kwh so i think your very price is good.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 18, 2011)

> * "land of every 3rd rental is a grow"....aka bc.*


my friends place in kelowna.... up in rutlands.... every 2'nd house is a grow, you see the doors open up at night and its like a Light house or something........the cops just drive by the houses unless they have a viscous dog, but even then they only get animal control to take the dog lmfao. some places in BC are just unbelievable until you actually experience it 



> *is "<$0.10/kwh in most cases" a satisfactory answer?*


from what i know about BC so far (after 35+ years here, and being born here)
middle of no-where (me) = $0.05/KWH
rural areas = $0.05-0.07
residential = $0.10/KWH
urban = $0.10+/KWH
commercial land varies on how much your using.... the more power you use, the lower rates you pay.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 18, 2011)

lol, i have friends up in the "up over there somewhere" part of bc who are like "heatsink? what's that? we just hang the ballasts outside under the eaves...."


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 18, 2011)

I have some MM clients that have back and mobility issues and I construct their gardens with that in mind. At the minamum they must be able to turn on a tap, thats it. I put the lights on a pully that has 8 wheels on it so the weight is about 1.5 lbs to move it. They just water and move the light, that's it for 9 weeks of flower. Planting and harvesting are done by me or my crew. I build my own organic soil that they use and every re plant topdress. I use 2x12x10 to build with and EDPM for liner, never a leak in 12 years. The finished plants are pulled up and new ones put in the hole. After 4 crops turn soil top to bottom and repeat. All you do is water every 5 to 7 days, yield is from 1/2 g per watt to 8/10g, so 500 to 800 for a 1000w.

These were grown under a 1000w and just watered, that's all, no food no teas, just tap or well water. No messing with Ph,zero just water.


----------



## stumpjumper (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow! That's some good water up there lol.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 18, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I have some MM clients that have back and mobility issues and I construct their gardens with that in mind. At the minamum they must be able to turn on a tap, thats it. I put the lights on a pully that has 8 wheels on it so the weight is about 1.5 lbs to move it. They just water and move the light, that's it for 9 weeks of flower. Planting and harvesting are done by me or my crew. I build my own organic soil that they use and every re plant topdress. I use 2x12x10 to build with and EDPM for liner, never a leak in 12 years. The finished plants are pulled up and new ones put in the hole. After 4 crops turn soil top to bottom and repeat. All you do is water every 5 to 7 days, yield is from 1/2 g per watt to 8/10g, so 500 to 800 for a 1000w.
> 
> These were grown under a 1000w and just watered, that's all, no food no teas, just tap or well water. No messing with Ph,zero just water.
> 
> View attachment 1695938View attachment 1695943View attachment 1695944


*resounding applause from the house of mello*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 18, 2011)

Funny thing happened on the way to my dealer LOL well back when christ was a cowboy I grew for fun and tried everything, than I went from a pot smoker to a MMP and if I got a 3/4# most times from a 1000w I was happy once in a while I would get 1 # and be so proud my head wouldn't fit through the door, but something happened when it turned into my pain meds I started to learn more and took some courses and asked lots of questions and 10 years later ^^^^^^^^ I can get 800+ per 1000w with a plant I have had for at least 1 year. Got to get to know them,nudge nudge, wink wink. I beleive in luck and the harder I work the more luck I have. Thanks for the kind words, positive vibes your way and happy gardening


----------



## wheezer (Jul 18, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I have some MM clients that have back and mobility issues and I construct their gardens with that in mind. At the minamum they must be able to turn on a tap, thats it. I put the lights on a pully that has 8 wheels on it so the weight is about 1.5 lbs to move it. They just water and move the light, that's it for 9 weeks of flower. Planting and harvesting are done by me or my crew. I build my own organic soil that they use and every re plant topdress. I use 2x12x10 to build with and EDPM for liner, never a leak in 12 years. The finished plants are pulled up and new ones put in the hole. After 4 crops turn soil top to bottom and repeat. All you do is water every 5 to 7 days, yield is from 1/2 g per watt to 8/10g, so 500 to 800 for a 1000w.
> 
> These were grown under a 1000w and just watered, that's all, no food no teas, just tap or well water. No messing with Ph,zero just water.
> 
> View attachment 1695938View attachment 1695943View attachment 1695944


Very nice man, I love it!! Let me understand....are you building a big box and plantiing multiple plants in that box? And then turning the soil and replanting it?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 18, 2011)

*Very nice man, I love it!! Let me understand....are you building a big box and plantiing multiple plants in that box? And then turning the soil and replanting it?

Yes big box, yes 15 plants under a 1000w, no turning till 3 or 4 full grows, pull them up and stick a new one in the hole. I work very hard to grow my micro and fungi armies and turning the soil destroys them and you start all over. The real magic happens in the soil by these armies. Read the post again you missed some stuff than if you want to know more get this book..
**Teaming With Microbes: A Gardener's Guide to the Soil Food Web*

* Sorry Mello cluttering up your thread
*


----------



## roachclip420 (Jul 18, 2011)

sorry been slackin on those t5 veg pics...been a long week lol...have them up in a bit charging the cam right now


----------



## wanabe (Jul 18, 2011)

looks good im subd


----------



## roachclip420 (Jul 19, 2011)

Afgoo, Blueberry x Northern Lights, and Super Silver Haze x Super Skunk. Vegged under a 6 tube t5 badboy


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> *Very nice man, I love it!! Let me understand....are you building a big box and plantiing multiple plants in that box? And then turning the soil and replanting it?
> 
> Yes big box, yes 15 plants under a 1000w, no turning till 3 or 4 full grows, pull them up and stick a new one in the hole. I work very hard to grow my micro and fungi armies and turning the soil destroys them and you start all over. The real magic happens in the soil by these armies. Read the post again you missed some stuff than if you want to know more get this book..
> **Teaming With Microbes: A Gardener's Guide to the Soil Food Web*
> ...


Very nice. Thanks for the answer, and yes I did miss that part. I'm just starting to uderstand and use organics to their full potential, but mainly outdoors, and I'm trying to shift that to indoors. I had the idea of building a box, lke a 4x8 per 2 lights, and plant multiple plants in it. The only reason I havn't yet, is cause I move my plants around under the lights right now cause I don't have light movers yet. I'm afrid of losing that ability to make sure all the plants get equal light. Do you have your lights on movers?


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 19, 2011)

roachclip420 said:


> View attachment 1696689View attachment 1696690View attachment 1696691
> Afgoo, Blueberry x Northern Lights, and Super Silver Haze x Super Skunk. Vegged under a 6 tube t5 badboy


ver' nice branching! is that an lst shoelace i see? oo lala!


----------



## iNFID3L (Jul 19, 2011)

sorry for asking such a stupid question, but are the MH lamps really that much better ? 

How are they with heat issues ?


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 19, 2011)

mh are better for veg, but hps (or an hps/mh combo) are where it's at for flower, imo. 

heat issues as compared to... ? i don't think there's a discernible difference between mh/hps if that's what you're asking?

edit: what are you using now?


----------



## MsBBB (Jul 19, 2011)

*Wow Kitty, if I could give you more +reps you would have them! You've been holding back on us, your grow room(s) is awesome and thanks for the instructions on topping and clone methods. You are one bad ass grower!!!*


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 19, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> mh are better for veg, but hps (or an hps/mh combo) are where it's at for flower, imo.
> 
> heat issues as compared to... ? i don't think there's a discernible difference between mh/hps if that's what you're asking?


i use both in my 1000 W switchable. 1000W blue diamond MH and a 1000W hortilux HPS. the average running temperature is the exact same on both lights. 120 C operating temperature. so yea, there is no differance between MH and HPS.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 19, 2011)

This thread rocks! Kitty I love your set up making me think vertical is the way to go for me with eight foot ceilings. But tell me are you running co2 . I hope you haven't already answered that but when you got attacked for your choice in nutes I just skipped to say LOVE your work so far thanks for the effort keep it up.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 19, 2011)

Joedank said:


> This thread rocks! Kitty I love your set up making me think vertical is the way to go for me with eight foot ceilings. But tell me are you running co2 . I hope you haven't already answered that but when you got attacked for your choice in nutes I just skipped to say LOVE your work so far thanks for the effort keep it up.


she didn't get attacked on her choice of nutes there buddy. if you read the whole thing you would have known that  it was a discussion on TRUE nutrient value. most company's dont put whats in them on the label, some company's (such as the one she's using....) you can ask and they will simply tell you. those are the company's you want to buy from, that was the point made.

she knows exactly whats in her nutes, and thats the REAL point 

P.S. no harm intended...some people seem to get offended by me


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 20, 2011)

meh, right up until i clue in on what you're talking aboot, it could look like an argument i guess.  it's all good though. thank you both for the shoutouts.

we run co2 but not yet.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 20, 2011)

supplemental Co2 during flowering only? old school  thats the way i like to run it, i dont really see to much of a benefit during veg.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 20, 2011)

apologies in advance, some of these are double posts; just trying to compile some info together... (my highlights)

excerpt from wiki:
Glycerol (glycerin): ...

Applications





This section *needs additional citations for verification*. Please help improve this article by adding reliable references. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. _(March 2009)_
*[edit] Food industry*

In foods and beverages, glycerol serves as a humectant, solvent, and sweetener, and may help preserve foods. It is also used as filler in commercially prepared low-fat foods (e.g., cookies), and as a thickening agent in liqueurs. *Glycerol and water are used to preserve certain types of leaves.* As a sugar substitute, it has approximately 27 calories per teaspoon and is 60% as sweet as sucrose. *Although it has about the same **food energy** as **table sugar**, it does not raise **blood sugar** levels, nor does it feed the **bacteria** that form **plaques** and cause **dental cavities*. As a food additive, glycerol is labeled as E number E422.
Glycerol is also used to manufacture mono- and di-glycerides for use as emulsifiers, as well as polyglycerol esters going into shortenings and margarine.
It is also used as a humectant (along with propylene glycol labelled as E1520 and/or E422) in the production of snus, a Swedish-style smokeless tobacco product.
As used in foods, glycerol is categorized by the American Dietetic Association as a carbohydrate. The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) carbohydrate designation includes all caloric macronutrients excluding protein and fat. *Glycerin has a caloric density similar to table sugar, but a lower **glycemic index** and different **metabolic pathway** within the body, so some dietary advocates accept glycerin as a sweetener compatible with **low carbohydrate diets**.*
*[edit] Pharmaceutical and personal care applications*

Glycerol is used in medical and pharmaceutical and personal care preparations, mainly as a means of improving smoothness, providing lubrication and as a humectant. It is found in allergen immunotherapies, cough syrups, elixirs and expectorants, toothpaste, mouthwashes, skin care products, shaving cream, hair care products, soaps and water-based personal lubricants. In solid dosage forms like tablets, glycerol is used as a tablet holding agent. *For human consumption, glycerol is classified by the U.S. FDA among the **sugar alcohols** as a caloric macronutrient*.
Glycerol is always a component of glycerin soap, which is made from denatured alcohol, glycerol, sodium castorate (from castor), sodium cocoate, sodium tallowate, sucrose, and water. Sometimes one adds sodium laureth sulfate, or essential oils for fragrance. This kind of soap is used by people with sensitive, easily-irritated skin because it prevents skin dryness with its moisturizing properties. It draws moisture up through skin layers and slows or prevents excessive drying and evaporation. It is possible to make glycerol soap at home.
Used as a laxative when introduced into the rectum in suppository or small-volume (210 ml)(enema) form; irritates the anal mucosa and induces a hyperosmotic effect.
Topical pure or nearly pure glycerol is an effective treatment for psoriasis, burns, bites, cuts, rashes, bedsores, and calluses. It can be used orally to eliminate halitosis, as it is a contact bacterial desiccant. The same property makes it very helpful with periodontal disease; it penetrates biofilm quickly and eliminates bacterial colonies.
*[edit] Botanical extracts*

When utilized in 'tincture' method extractions specifically, as a 10% solution, glycerol prevents tannins from precipitating in ethanol extracts of plants (tinctures). It is also used as a substitute for ethanol as a solvent in preparing herbal extractions. It is less extractive when utilized in tincture methodology and is *approximately 30% more slowly absorbed by the body resulting in a much lower glycemic load*. Fluid extract manufacturers often extract herbs in hot water before adding glycerin to make *glycerites*.[7][8][9]
*When used as a primary true alcohol-free botanical extraction solvent* in innovative non-tincture based methodologies, *glycerol has been shown, both in literature and through extraction applications, to possess a high degree of extractive versatility for botanicals including removal of numerous constituents and complex compounds, with an extractive power between water and ethanol*. Glycerol is a stable preserving agent for botanical extracts that, when utilized in proper concentrations in an extraction solvent base, does not allow inverting or REDOX of a finished extract's constituents over several years.* Both Glycerol and ethanol are viable preserving agents. Glycerol is bacteriostatic in its action, and ethanol is bactericidal in its action*.[10][11][12]


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 20, 2011)

nice post lol.....hope all goin well in the garden ..


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 20, 2011)

A *glycerite* is a fluid extract of an herb or other medicinal substance made using glycerin as being integral to the fluid extraction medium.

... when glycerin is utilized in a contemporary non-tincturing based innovative processing methodology it has been shown to not only extract a wide range of compounds, it is widely accepted, both in literature and innovative applications, to extract many cnstituents and compounds previously thought not able to do and to extract those constituents and compounds at high concentrations and potency. This includes most alkaloids, glycosides, volatile oils, waxes, resins, gums, balsam, sugars (especially as non-denatured linked and cross-linked polysaccharides), vitamins, and minerals, all with none of the denaturing and inert rendering effects alcohol possesses.[7][8][9]
The high extractive potential for glycerin is due to 'HOW' glycerin is worked in the extraction process, an essential fact not realized and/or understood by early Eclectic medicine studies, and now lost on contemporary herbalists and the alcohol-based herbal products manufacturing industry. From Glycerin versus Alcohol, Concerning Herbal Liquid Extracts, a White Paper by LoR. Caarl Robinson, a Clinical & Formulary Herbalist:

Another perquisite for the [xyz] process is that it must contain a high glycerin to water ratio (which varies from herb to herb) that is intended to be an intrinsic part of the proprietary [xyz] processing technology itself, as well as impart a distinctive stabilizing and &#8216;absolute&#8217; preserving quality...[10]
To preserve the biological viability and synergy of a botanical's extracted constituents glycerin is preferred for extraction of all aromatic-based compounds, including polysaccharides, as it does not denature or render inert these highly complex molecule structures, which though these compounds may retain their aroma/taste quality, any denaturing (as alcohol intrinsically does) will substantially reduce or nullify the therapeutic quality of aromatic-based compounds.[11] The biological viability preserving and synergy sparing effects of glycerin also apply to proteins, vitamins, enzymes and other 'co-factor' constituents that are glycerin extracted from botanicals.
*Whereas alcohol is intrinsically a denaturing and inert rendering agent to a botanical's extracted constituent and compounds, glycerin possesses no such denaturing and inert rendering effects on a botanical's extracted constituents and compounds. From both clinical and manufacturing perspectives, this is possibly the most important defining differentiator between alcohol-based made tinctures versus 'true' alcohol-free glycerin-based made Glycerites*, that includes: 'actual' levels or degrees of efficacy relative to actual concentrations (i.e. percentages) of constituents and/or constituent group(s) present in a finished tincture and/or Glycerite, now given what has previously been unaddressed concerning the denaturing/inert-rendering weighted factor for alcohol-based tinctures (a Clinical consideration); and the QA/QC related physical properties inherent in and chemically intrinsic to a finished tincture and/or Glycerite as regards inverting, REDOX, precipitation, scaling, novel constituent complexing, etc. (a Manufacturing consideration).
In the herbal products industry, 'Glycerite' is often implied to be Alcohol-Free. This is not always the case. For clarification and 'truth in labeling' within the botanical products industry and to quell rising consumer confusion, an emerging standard has been proposed that defines that:
_Only If alcohol is never used at any time in the making of a liquid botanical preparation, or added thereafter, and glycerin is used as the primary extractive solvent, then it is deemed an Alcohol-Free product (glycerite), whereas, if alcohol is used in making a liquid botanical preparation (whether with other solvents, such as glycerin, honey, etc.). at any time, and then the alcohol removed (i.e. post-process), then it is actually not 'Alcohol-Free' per se,' but should instead be designated as 'Alcohol-Removed.'_
More ethically inclined liquid botanical products manufacturers who utilize alcohol in making their products are making this distinction in their literature and on product labels (some even not using the term 'Alcohol-Free' anywhere on their product labels to allay confusion) to better conform with this standard. _(Consumers are encouraged to determine whether a product is 'true' alcohol-free or merely alcohol-removed before purchasing products that are listed as 'alcohol-free.')_
Alcohol-Free (as opposed to alcohol-removed) glycerite products, in which alcohol is never used or added at any time, are highly sought for by those desiring and requiring that no alcohol be used in making products or added thereafter.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 20, 2011)

from someone from another forum who wows me with info everytime he posts:

"Technically a sugar alcohol is typically, but not always, defined as any compound that ends in &#8216;itol&#8217;.
(i.e.sorbitol, mannitol, xylitol, etc.)
defining &#8216;itol&#8217; sugar alcohols also includes that &#8216;itols&#8217; are typically derived from hydrogenation and are referred to as 'polyols'. 

Glycerin is not a polyol (it's a trihydric alcohol) and is not derived from hydrogenation, but from a process known as &#8216;fractionation&#8217;.
....a totally different process altogether which results in a much safer and more natural end product than hydrogenate produced sugar alcohols."


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 20, 2011)

hows things....


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 20, 2011)

so.. back to wiki then:

*Hydrogenation*, to treat with hydrogen, also a form of chemical reduction, is a chemical reaction between molecular hydrogen (H2) and another compound or element, usually in the presence of a catalyst. The process is commonly employed to reduce or saturate organic compounds. Hydrogenation typically constitutes the addition of pairs of hydrogen atoms to a molecule, generally an alkene. Catalysts are required for the reaction to be usable; non-catalytic hydrogenation takes place only at very high temperatures. Hydrogen adds to double and triple bonds in hydrocarbons.

*Fractional distillation* is the separation of a mixture into its component parts, or fractions, such as in separating chemical compounds by their boiling point by heating them to a temperature at which several fractions of the compound will evaporate. It is a special type of distillation. Generally the component parts boil at less than 25 °C from each other under a pressure of one atmosphere (atm). If the difference in boiling points is greater than 25 °C, a simple distillation is used.

....tbh, that doesn't mean a lot to me .... BUT THEN, it possibly means i can exclude it from this description of 'sugar alcohol': 
Sugar alcohols are usually incompletely absorbed into the blood stream from the small intestines which generally results in a smaller change in blood glucose than "regular" sugar (sucrose). This property makes them popular sweeteners among diabetics and people on low-carbohydrate diets. However, like many other incompletely digestible substances, overconsumption of sugar alcohols can lead to bloating, diarrhea and flatulence because they are not absorbed in the small intestine. Some individuals experience such symptoms even in a single-serving quantity. With continued use, most people develop a degree of tolerance to sugar alcohols and no longer experience these symptoms.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 20, 2011)

ok, this is a bit redundant, but back to glycerites:

Glycerites are frequently used as a substitute for alcohol in tinctures, as a solvent that will create a therapeutic herbal extraction. When utilized in such a non-critical passive tincture methodology or in a simple hot water extraction methodology, both produce weak glycerites because glycerine is less extractive when utilized in these methodologies. Unlike alcohol, that has quick access to the liver, glycerine is *approximately 30% slower absorbed by the digestive tract and is utilized through a secondary pathway in the liver (known as the 'gluconeogenic' pathway)* resulting in a lower glycemic load on the body than happens with alcohol.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things....


almost didn't see you there, kev, i'm off on an information compilation mission....


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 20, 2011)

nyoinked this here recipe from greenpassion.org (but i prefer my oven to the crockpot)

Glycerine-based Tincture
You need to use food grade U.S.P glycerine, this can be relatively hard to find inexpensively but a gallon lasts a LONG time. 

Glycerines have a shorter shelf life than alcohol based tinctures and while they can sit on the shelf I refrigerate mine. Vegetable glycerine has nearly no impact on blood sugar or insulin and is very low in calories (4.3 per gram). It's sweet taste makes the tincture more palatable than the alcohol based tincture and is a suitable substitute for those concerned with alcohol consumption. 

Add the amount of cannabis that you desire for potency. I added 6 oz of roughly trimmed (finger trimmed the leaves off) cannabis to 1 gallon of glycerine. For your personal preference add more cannabis or less depending on desired potency. I blend mine, using a coffee grinder, blender or if you are lucky enough to have a Vita Mix. Make sure there is no other product matter in whatever you use. I use a clean basting brush to clean out my Vita Mix when I am done powdering my cannabis. 

Place in a crockpot on low. Some crockpot's low settings are too high so you may not be able to use yours. A "Keep Warm" setting if you have it is the best choice. Too hot, and you are killing the properties you are trying to extract, you want the mixture to be as warm as possible without boiling, I left my tincture like this for 24 hours. I have heard people leaving the tincture from anywhere from 4-6 hours to 3 days. You can try the tincture at intervals to decide when you are done. REMEMBER that glycerine tincture retains heat VERY WELL, do not burn yourself!! 

If you do not have a crockpot you can place the herbs in a clear, sealed jar in a warm, sunny spot and accomplish the same thing over 4 weeks. Some people make their "sunshine tinctures" over 2 weeks. I do not feel that is long enough, especially in colder weather. Some leave them in the sun for up to 12 weeks. I have never seen a need to go that long myself. Shake each day to mix the herbs in. 

When ready to strain use cheesecloth and a strainer to extract the cannabis debris, the THC has been extracted and the tincture is ready to use. The best way to store is in a glass amber bottle. A good place to obtain a large bottle for the bulk of your tincture is a brewery store that has supplies to make wine or beer. I also obtained a few small amber bottles with eye droppers for convenience. It takes a lot longer to strain glycerine than it does alcohol, the tincture will drip when strained instead of flow.


----------



## roachclip420 (Jul 20, 2011)

take a smoke break and lets see an update


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 20, 2011)

theres sure alot of info stick them vids up what are on my thread do u want me to post them for ya...


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 20, 2011)

which brings us to my most recent experimentations:

i used:
*3oz of good shake* from a trim machine (munched up nice with lots of sugar) (dry; about a year old give or take so naturally decarbed to an extent already) to 
*250 mls of glycerin usp.* in a 500ml mason jar. put it in the oven on 'warm' (between 90 and 120 degs at our house) for 24hrs. 

let it cool so it's warm enough to be runny but not too hot to play with, get out the old potato ricer for a good old-time squeeze.

the math: 
84g canna / 250ml glyc = 0.336g canna/ml

ended up recouping pretty much about 250ml with the potato ricer (and then through a tea strainer to get the strays). it's like medium grade maple syrup to look at, slightly opaque. i call this the 'first run'. (i suppose this would be a 'true glycerite'.)

i took the resulting plant matter (which was still all sticky with glycerin), added *250ml of passionfruit vodka*, gave it a good vigorous shake, squeezed the crap out of that for a 'second run'; all i can smell out of my compost bucket after a day is passionfruit, no canna, so i'm pretty sure i got it all. i call this the 'vodka wash'.

i'm curious to know how strong the vodka wash is; might have to drop a vial on one of my ex-bartending colleagues, let them find me guinea pigs or be some themselves mwa ha ha ha~. 

as i understand it, glyc is a room temp stable preservative down to a 70% concentration, so i *should* be able to cut the first run product with 30% distilled water to get

1ml = 0.223 g shake's worth of active ingredient.

...which is a more reasonable dosage anyway. (again, *should*. theoretically, as i haven't tried that part yet and would need some time to see if it goes rancid etc.)

wish there were a way i could do the math on the vodka wash, though... (hint: i took it with me to ladies' night this weekend and the girls LOVED it...




a mL in their margaritas and they were *happy*)


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 20, 2011)

roachclip420 said:


> take a smoke break and lets see an update


sorry my camera's dead right now...


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> theres sure alot of info stick them vids up what are on my thread do u want me to post them for ya...


my little vid's be lost in obscurity in your almost 600pgs, lol.....


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 20, 2011)

no i mean do you want me to put the vids on ere from my thread lol..


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 20, 2011)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB9rgGrAomY[/video][video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dloPF1QDuw[/video][video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH6AQtZ6FiQ[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 20, 2011)

the alcohol tincture ones? totally!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 20, 2011)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpHTFfX6cKE[/video][video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vZ5K7KtL-I[/video][video] www.youtube.com/watch?v=vefOPhkY9ZQ[/video]


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 20, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> supplemental Co2 during flowering only? old school  thats the way i like to run it, i dont really see to much of a benefit during veg.


I did the same. No c02 during veg and my controller still read 500-800ppm's. It could have something to do with me being in the room every hour lol. Now I'm in the middle of flower week 3 and I'm blasting 2000ppm. I started out with 1500 and changed it today since the temp has been rising. That may be too high but as long as they have more than enough I'll be happy.

Edit: Hey mellokitty, I was curious if you've ever ran MH and HPS together during flower and if so what were the results?


----------



## roachclip420 (Jul 20, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> ver' nice branching! is that an lst shoelace i see? oo lala!


haha nah, just string. Wish i woulda thought of that though and saved me a trip to the store the other night. hah


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Kitty Very nice journal. I wish mine would look half as good as yours once mine is all setup.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jul 20, 2011)

*The clones are looking nice and healthy man*


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 21, 2011)

hope all is goin well..peace..km..


----------



## roachclip420 (Jul 21, 2011)

wheres the update mell?


----------



## Beansly (Jul 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> nyoinked this here recipe from greenpassion.org (but i prefer my oven to the crockpot)
> 
> Glycerine-based Tincture
> You need to use food grade U.S.P glycerine, this can be relatively hard to find inexpensively but a gallon lasts a LONG time.
> ...


Hey kitty kat, I was wondering if you've ever tried the fast method you posted here? I know that normally it takes at least 60 days normally so I had a felling that doing it fast in the Crockpot wouldn't be as good. It seems like whenever you try to do something fast with weed, it never turn out good. Not that 4 days is short, but you know what I mean...
So have you tried it and is it as good as doing it the long way (letting it sit in a jar in the sun for 60 days)?


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 21, 2011)

roachclip420 said:


> wheres the update mell?


someone buy me some damn batteries!! or make me remember to! (<- sorry dude keep forgetting until i get home and see my cam sitting on the table *doh*)


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 21, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Edit: Hey mellokitty, I was curious if you've ever ran MH and HPS together during flower and if so what were the results?


i have, because it's supposed to be fuller spectrum and superior to hps-only and all that; to be honest i don't think i'd know the difference without a side-by-side. so in a most unsatisfactory fashion my answer is yes but i wasn't looking for a comparison and so didn't notice if it was better than hps-only or not.


----------



## MsBBB (Jul 21, 2011)

*You are teasing us! We want to see more pictures! *


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 21, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Hey kitty kat, I was wondering if you've ever tried the fast method you posted here? I know that normally it takes at least 60 days normally so I had a felling that doing it fast in the Crockpot wouldn't be as good. It seems like whenever you try to do something fast with weed, it never turn out good. Not that 4 days is short, but you know what I mean...
> So have you tried it and is it as good as doing it the long way (letting it sit in a jar in the sun for 60 days)?


the method i used was close to this one except i used the oven on 'warm' instead of a crockpot. i'm not a big fan of direct (ie. surface touching the element) heat for canna-cookery, BIG FAN of the oven for this reason. example: when you make butter in the oven as opposed to stovetop, you don't have to add (and then extract) water. AND, the finished product is much less plant-mattery because you don't have to stir/agitate it as much to keep it from burning.

i can't say which is better because i haven't tried the 60days method. personally, i think if you can keep your temps down low enough, as long as the glycerin gets runny enough to activate, you're laughing. it's just a much slower process at room temp, hence the waiting time. my jar never got too hot to touch; much like something that's been left out in the hot sun, it was hot enough to be surprising if you didn't expect it, but still grabbable with bare hands to turn over every so often. i only did 24 hrs and i think my tinc could take out a horse. i say this because i gave my man (who has a noticeably higher tolerance than most of my other guinea pigs) 1ml on his toast and he was outski for the next 11hrs. haven't chanced it on anybody else yet; don't want to send folks to the dark side of the moon. 

the girls at margarita night really really liked the second run "vodka wash" (which has to be, if you think about it, much less potent than the first run).....

i make most of my cannabutter using the sun method (a full day of full sun usually does the trick, sometimes 2 days if it's cooler out); if it ever gets sunny/warm enough here this summer, i'd like to try it on glyc.... (it's a balmy 57f out right now! )


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 21, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *You are teasing us! We want to see more pictures! *


never claimed not to be a tease.....


----------



## mccumcumber (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting coincidence that we have two Canadian couples that grow and have kitty in there name. Great growing nonetheless!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> someone buy me some damn batteries!! or make me remember to! (<- sorry dude keep forgetting until i get home and see my cam sitting on the table *doh*)


Batteries!? Like those little metal slugs with those "AA" symbols on them? Didn't they put those in walkman radios back in the stone age? It's called Lithium Ion, get with the times, man.

Lol, I'm about to trade an oz of pot and 75 bucks for a sweet DSLR. I hope. I really want to take high-class bud porn photos so I can get an swanky journal going.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 21, 2011)

it hurts my inner eco-terrorist, but i won't do rechargeables anymore, waaaay too many close calls. (that and i don't enjoy playing with or cleaning up battery acid. yeesh. stay the FUCK away from eneloop.)
and watch where you're steppin', son, (lol!) the walkman was current technology when i was growin up. i remember when discman was bleeding edge, ffs.  it was rough growing, during the stone age. had to keep the fire going in shifts and timing the 12 hrs by the stars..... bwaaaa hahaha

that and the last "accident" corroded the contacts on my charger so i had to chuck IT out, too.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 21, 2011)

mccumcumber said:


> Interesting coincidence that we have two Canadian couples that grow and have kitty in there name. Great growing nonetheless!


This one's not trying to sell you anything.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 21, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> This one's not trying to sell you anything.


orly? so im a sales man now am I? or maybe you just can't read? heres the post for you again since you forgot  and i'll make the part that matters all fancy so you might take the time to actualy read it this time instead of being an ignorant prick. just because im Canadian doesn't mean i cant be an asshole as well.



Corbat420 said:


> ^ thats exactly what im getting at. *your the FIRST person to actualy be able to tell me what Grotek uses..... and i like that  it means the company does actualy try.*
> 
> my thing is, i've worked in certain fertalizer company on the canadian west coast..... i know what some of the companies do to make you think their product is better, when realy you could make them in your back yard...... and having graduated from the malaspina University horticultural Program (naniamo,BC, canada) i know what the differance is between a surviving plant and a striving plant.......it comes down to 16 essential minerals...... theres the carbon, hydrogen, and oxygen that every oxygen based life form uses.... then there are the rest......
> 
> ...


there, maybe you can read that?

Edit: sorry mello, some of these people just dont let up....


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 21, 2011)

corbat..... down boy, methinks mccuke meant "on here" as in riu, and mayhaps woodsmaneh! is referring to somebody else....  

.... there's a good boy... i got peanut butter.....


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 21, 2011)

mccumcumber said:


> Interesting coincidence that we have two Canadian couples that grow and have kitty in there name. Great growing nonetheless!


[smartass remark] canada's a *pretty big country, you know, and i've heard tell there's a few of us that grow up here... when the snowdrifts let us out of our igloos... [/smartass]

smartassery aside, welcome to the dungeon!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> [smartass remark] canada's a *pretty big country, you know, and i've heard tell there's a few of us that grow up here... when the snowdrifts let us out of our igloos... [/smartass]
> 
> welcome to the dungeon!


I'm glad to see that I'm not the only Canadian that is growing well since I was able to get out of the igloo.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 21, 2011)

hory clap, there's gonna be as many cannnnnnnadian growers in here as the "canadian growers" thread! **awesome**


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> hory clap, there's gonna be as many cannnnnnnadian growers in here as the "canadian growers" thread! **awesome**


Hahaha its awsome. I was thinking about maybe getting a 250w HPS but I am restricted with the space so I'm worried about it being a fire hazard.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 21, 2011)

what do you have now? and how much space you talking?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> what do you have now? and how much space you talking?


I was thinking about maybe going with 6 to 7 41w, 2600k, about 3000 lumes each CFLs for flowering. As for the space it would be right by my 40 inch tv and the length would be about 3 feet and 20 inches deep.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 21, 2011)

hm. tbh i don't know much about the newer cfl's, but i do think a 250'd be pushing it in that space.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> hm. tbh i don't know much about the newer cfl's, but i do think a 250'd be pushing it in that space.


Yea. The CFLs would draw around 250 watts and under 5 amps. I would be running a cooltube for the HPS


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 22, 2011)

call me a tease, eh? i'll show you a tease.... *evil grins* 

flip night! 







working on a video update... maybe it'll be up by tomorrow, maybe it won't..... *mwa hahaha~*


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sweet. I know a guy that gets paid to do grow setups so I might ask him. I'll just say its for my indoor vegetable garden.  

Depending on how long my strain takes to flower I might be able to put 1 clone into flowering once every week


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 22, 2011)

video update!

[youtube]-Qahs_RB1Wk[/youtube]

background track: "night and day" performed by thelma grayson (composed by cole porter)


----------



## EvolAlex (Jul 22, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> video update!
> 
> [youtube]-Qahs_RB1Wk[/youtube]
> 
> background track: "night and day" performed by thelma grayson (composed by cole porter)


 love your room man, the vertical set up with the t5s is godly. Im subbin to your tube channel and scribin to this thread..


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks for stopping by, pretty much all of what ends up on my tube channel ends up in here.... lol....


----------



## Frankytokes (Jul 22, 2011)

*beautiful garden. You have the garden I aspire to have one day. hats off to ya.* +rep


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 22, 2011)

I love your garden. Kitty


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey MelloKitty you have such a killer set up and gorgeous gorgeous gilrs. I just found your video link in kevs journal. I LOVEd the tune you played it really created such a happy upbeat cool mood for the flip. I so fucking blown away by your style. I think i saw you in bushybushes thread a while ago. didnt you make a really wicked pot leaf bikini? can you wear it in one of your videos..that would be so fun! Im looking foward to catching up on your grow. ARe you making any more clothes or art? Have a beautiful sunshiney day! peace Amber.


----------



## MsBBB (Jul 22, 2011)

Your setup is so awesome that we can't help but want to see updates and more. Keep it up Mello Kitty. My computer must be infected, it's doing everything but what I want it to do...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2011)

YOU have such an amazing JOurnal Mello... your simple straighforward documenting is really wonderful. Thank you so much for doing this for us! The cloning section is awesome. I havent yet tried it .. Your journal will help me so much. have an amazing weekend!


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey MelloKitty you have such a killer set up and gorgeous gorgeous gilrs. I just found your video link in kevs journal. I LOVEd the tune you played it really created such a happy upbeat cool mood for the flip. I so fucking blown away by your style. I think i saw you in bushybushes thread a while ago. didnt you make a really wicked pot leaf bikini? can you wear it in one of your videos..that would be so fun! Im looking foward to catching up on your grow. ARe you making any more clothes or art? Have a beautiful sunshiney day! peace Amber.


THANK YOU SO MUCH... you're too kind.
and thank you for affirming my choice of tune.... (i love it but not everybody enjoys Big Band, you know?) i'm hoping that by the end of the series it'll be a collection of relaxing tunes from multiple genres... (now if only i could find a relaaaaaxing death/thrash/metal tune....? lol) 
guilty as charged, the leaf bikini was me... i've made a couple more on different colours.... i'm trying to design one for a DD lady i know right now (those are some BIG leaves!!). we shall see about the wearing it in a vid.... i'll have to bodypaint over my torso tats first  

and noooooo i'm not making art (graphic anyways).... i'm so jealous you can draw/paint; i suck so bad at drawing my stick people sometimes don't look like stick people. 

fantastic weekend right back atcha!


----------



## roachclip420 (Jul 22, 2011)

+rep for the vid and unique style.

I also second the pot leaf bikini part...


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 22, 2011)

Doesn't Canada have less people than just my state of California? 
Lol, you better believe I'm a smart ass..


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 23, 2011)

finally managed to give rep to people so ive handed people on ere it..well deserved...


----------



## wheezer (Jul 23, 2011)

AWESOME vid! Love the music, my wife overheard it, and she loves all that old stuff...B&W movies and such...she stopped what she was doing and came and watched it too! She NEVER does that! haha anyway all looks great, keep it up!


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 23, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Doesn't Canada have less people than just my state of California?
> Lol, you better believe I'm a smart ass..


you better believe it..... but you know what we get buttloads of, for free, what some of your rich pay top dollar for? --> personal space. mwa hahaha.  that and the entire province of alberta is *ideal* for hiding the body (not to mention large tracts of saskatchewan and manitoba)


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 23, 2011)

> * but you know what we get buttloads of, for free, what some of your rich pay top dollar for? --> personal space. mwa hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not to meantion the peat Bogs in BC..... they will "eat" a body in a few months..... fertalizers? i know... im sick.....

i just have to say mellow... i LOL'ed and woke my GF up when i read "*some of your rich pay top dollar for? --> personal space" *bahahaha. i never thought of saying THAT


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 23, 2011)

wheezer said:


> AWESOME vid! Love the music, my wife overheard it, and she loves all that old stuff...B&W movies and such...she stopped what she was doing and came and watched it too! She NEVER does that! haha anyway all looks great, keep it up!


 
yaaayyy the tune went over much better than i figured it was gonna, judging from the reaction on my man and his friends.... ("THAT's the song you're using....?" )
it's called 'night and day' after all -- seemed appropriate for a flipping song. 

so far, we've been a bit retro, hip hop, folk/beatboxmonica, and big band.... maybe we'll do a worldmusic piece next.... y'all want europe or mexico?


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 23, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> not to meantion the peat Bogs in BC..... they will "eat" a body in a few months..... fertalizers? i know... im sick.....
> 
> i just have to say mellow... i LOL'ed and woke my GF up when i read "*some of your rich pay top dollar for? --> personal space" *bahahaha. i never thought of saying THAT


we don't have to go that far.... don't you know how many pig farms there are in the fraser valley? <-- too soon? 
seriously though... i used to work on a farm where the farmer across the street was a creeeeeeepy pig farmer (back around the time the pickton trials were all over the media). he came out and helped me once when one of the cows got stuck in the fence and i was like, "um, i'm just gonna stand over here.... (out of arm's reach).....thanks." *shudders*

and you shouldn't make fun, you know  there are lots of unfortunate folks in overpopulated urban areas who haven't had the opportunity to learn what you can learn about yourself from having an extended conversation with a tree, a shrub, and a whiskeyjack.


----------



## Beansly (Jul 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> the method i used was close to this one except i used the oven on 'warm' instead of a crockpot. i'm not a big fan of direct (ie. surface touching the element) heat for canna-cookery, BIG FAN of the oven for this reason. example: when you make butter in the oven as opposed to stovetop, you don't have to add (and then extract) water. AND, the finished product is much less plant-mattery because you don't have to stir/agitate it as much to keep it from burning.
> 
> i can't say which is better because i haven't tried the 60days method. personally, i think if you can keep your temps down low enough, as long as the glycerin gets runny enough to activate, you're laughing. it's just a much slower process at room temp, hence the waiting time. my jar never got too hot to touch; much like something that's been left out in the hot sun, it was hot enough to be surprising if you didn't expect it, but still grabbable with bare hands to turn over every so often. i only did 24 hrs and i think my tinc could take out a horse. i say this because i gave my man (who has a noticeably higher tolerance than most of my other guinea pigs) 1ml on his toast and he was outski for the next 11hrs. haven't chanced it on anybody else yet; don't want to send folks to the dark side of the moon.
> 
> ...


thanks pussy cat 

I like the idea of a second run that can be used for social stuff and not knock you out instantly. Thanks for the good ideas. When I do it myself I'll make sure to ccredit you with the method cause I'm pretty sure I'm gonna cook it in the oven too.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> you better believe it..... but you know what we get buttloads of, for free, what some of your rich pay top dollar for? --> personal space. mwa hahaha.  that and the entire province of alberta is *ideal* for hiding the body (not to mention large tracts of saskatchewan and manitoba)


Bahahaha, you got me! Elbow room is definitely in abundance up in Canada. And are you forgetting the thousands and thousands and thousands of square miles of tundra? You can hide a body there.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 23, 2011)

cool. so we can all agree....

canada = good for hiding bodies.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 24, 2011)

hope things kitty hope all ok..everthing still runnin smooth i hope..peace..km..


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 24, 2011)

_*HIT THIS LINK FOR NEW UPDATE OF OUTDOOR GROW...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-612.html


UK GROWER*_


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 24, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> cool. so we can all agree....
> 
> canada = good for hiding bodies.


they still have not found Jimmy Hoffa, dumped in Canada LOL, Elvis is in Canada too...... wish Mark Emery was in Canada, bet Jody does too


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 24, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> they still have not found Jimmy Hoffa, dumped in Canada LOL, Elvis is in Canada too...... wish Mark Emery was in Canada, bet Jody does too


 The whole Mark Emery story depresses the hell out of me.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> The whole Mark Emery story depresses the hell out of me.


 "conspiracy to manufacture marijuana" THATS BS. you dont manufacture marijuana, you fucking grow it..... you manufacture CRACK and METH. if this plant was SOOOO bad, dont you think someone would have died by now? can anyone find even ONE dude dead? exactly..... every time this story is brought up i have to rant.....


----------



## Beansly (Jul 24, 2011)

I know you canadians love mark emery but its a sore spot for americans. Maybe we could just avoid that whole convo?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

How is it a sore spot for americans???????????????


----------



## MediMary (Jul 24, 2011)

looking great mello  
holy shit, I didn't know you had it in you...


----------



## Beansly (Jul 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> How is it a sore spot for americans???????????????


 Cause as soon as the bastard got caught he flipped on american growers like pancakes cuz.


----------



## collective gardener (Jul 24, 2011)

KITTY! Long time no post for me. Everyone thought I was in jail. Your grow looks great. I need to take some time and read this whole new post you've done. I'm back and can't wait to pick up where we left off in our grow talks. Missed you!

CG


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Cause as soon as the bastard got caught he flipped on american growers like pancakes cuz.


 
what sort of proof we talkin here? i'd like to see it, please. until then we're going with the "you don't accuse people of snitching unless you have definitive proof" rule. that this sort of talk is going on in a bc grower's journal would break jody's heart. 

all due respect, beans, but i know the man personally (have since i was a teen), and i find that allegation hard to stomach, especially since he's still rotting in an american jail.

the man ain't no slouch. 
while i can't imagine that he would put another grower in jail to save his own ass, my personal judgements on his personality/loyalty aside, he wouldn't have given up the goods without looking out for his own; hypothetically (and this is not to suggest i think him capable of snitching, not even an iota) AT THE VERY LEAST he'd have cut a deal so he'd be serving the rest of his sentence up here. AND, had he given up the goods, i imagine your over-extended corrective system couldn't have gottem him off your hands *fast *enough to come rot in jail on OUR buck once they got what they wanted from him. if that's in fact what they wanted from him, and not to conveniently stifle his vocal politicism (which is what i and most bc cannabis folks believe). if what they wanted was a list of smalltime american growers, they'd've attacked the other local seedbanks the same way they did him. but they didn't, did they? 

thank you for the perspective, though. it's hard for me to see all of what he's being put through in there as anything less than punishment for NOT singing for his dinner, and it feels good to have put it into words. (again, if you have proof that shows otherwise.... )

and, no offense, the sort of quota-filling growers the federalis are looking for, generally don't have to buy seeds from seedbanks.

[/rant]
sorry, touchy subject.....


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 24, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> KITTY! Long time no post for me. Everyone thought I was in jail. Your grow looks great. I need to take some time and read this whole new post you've done. I'm back and can't wait to pick up where we left off in our grow talks. Missed you!
> 
> CG


CG!!
back from neverneverland! 
i missed you too; it's been kinda lonely in the higher wattages around here. can't wait to compare more notes. 

ps. did your wife ever figure out the citric acid thing? she might enjoy my adventures in glycerin a couple pages back. 

BUBBLE BONGHITS FOR HELPER D


----------



## Beansly (Jul 25, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> what sort of proof we talkin here? i'd like to see it, please. until then we're going with the "you don't accuse people of snitching unless you have definitive proof" rule. that this sort of talk is going on in a bc grower's journal would break jody's heart.
> 
> all due respect, beans, but i know the man personally (have since i was a teen), and i find that allegation hard to stomach, especially since he's still rotting in an american jail.
> 
> ...


 If he hadn't made a plea-deal he woulda been in jail for many more years.
YOu gotta think, what would the US stand to gain is a man serve time in another country? It obviously wouldn't stop the sale of seeds in America. They obviously traded information.
If it's true that he snitched, then I'm glad he got locked up and I wish he would got worse.
If you're gonna break the law, you can't be a little bitch if you get caught.


----------



## MediMary (Jul 25, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I know you canadians love mark emery but its a sore spot for americans. Maybe we could just avoid that whole convo?


I wish I could give you a negative rep for such an outrageously stupid comment, 

beansly, so where is your proof that he flipped on americans, or you just talking out your ass ?

You know what the sore spot for me(an american born and raised), OUR FUCKING BULLSHIT GOVERNMENT. stepping on Canadian Sovereignty 

Emery is a great guy who has done more for the cause than 100 thousand regular-in-the-closet- stoners put together. More than you will ever do... If your going to bitch bitch bout the bullshit american gov.


----------



## Beansly (Jul 25, 2011)

MediMary said:


> I wish I could give you a negative rep for such an outrageously stupid comment,
> 
> beansly, so where is your proof that he flipped on americans, or you just talking out your ass ?
> 
> ...


Are you mad at me, or the American govt here? Cause you sure are bitching about a lot about stuff I have nothing to do with.
My heart breaks for anyone who's in the unfortunate position of having to defend themselves against the ravenous, conviction-happy drug policies of the United States of America. The way they come after grower/dealer/users in this country makes me ashamed to say I'm from here sometimes, but I couldn't contain my anger if I live in another country and America was dictating or influencing drug policy in my country. I understand the hatred for the US. 
Originally ME was facing a life sentence for conspiracy and embezzlement. I unerstand he was in a terrible predicament and he had to make a decision to save his future with his family. I can't imagine the moral dillema of having to betray who you are as a person, or face life in prison, but let's not act like he was a saint either. 
He was responsible for having The Victoria Methadone Clinic closed because it was too close to his purdy house. NM that people are trying to get their lives back together. He tried to bribe compassion clubs into voting for his political party. He pissed off a lot of people.
He choose to sell seeds to american growers. He sure didn't do it for free. He happily took the money. He knew it was illegal. He knew the chances he was taking, and what's more, he wanted a public liestyle! The man wanted to run for office! Basically spitting in the establishments face. Well, establishment don't like that.
They came down hard, and he was all surprised. Now everyone is supposed to feel sorry for him? Give me a break.
No one feels sorry for an addict when they knowingly kill themselves with drugs. We just say, "well, that's the life they chose..."
Why is it different with someone who lives on the edge, and falls?

Btw
What is outrageously stupid about asking to avoid a topic for the sake of peace. This little pissing fight is exactly what I was trying to avoid.


----------



## MediMary (Jul 25, 2011)

your so ass backwards with your logic beans, yeah I am mad at you for talking shit about something and someone you obviously know zero about. You said emery flipped on people like pancakes, where is your proof??? you don't want to post it in here *then fucking private message it to me. * 
Sorry kitty, thats gota be the dumbest shit I have read in I can't remember how long, had to say something.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 25, 2011)

Calm down kids, it's just the internet. Beans heard something or read something, and is repeating it, if you don't agree or know otherwise just be polite and have a nice discussion about why you disagree. I'm personally tired of the hostility on RIU. Believe me, you aren't changing anybodies mind by directly insulting them.

btw, members who pay membership fees can give negative rep. But that is made for grow information, not rumors, opinions, or even facts about famous cannabis enthusiasts. I'm not saying I agree with Beans or disagree with Beans, but Emery believes in freedom of speech.


----------



## jyermum (Jul 25, 2011)

BAD KITTY!! I didn't know you had a journal going here. Where the hell was my invite to the party? Can't wait to see the new pic's.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 25, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> what sort of proof we talkin here? i'd like to see it, please. until then we're going with the "you don't accuse people of snitching unless you have definitive proof" rule. that this sort of talk is going on in a bc grower's journal would break jody's heart.
> 
> all due respect, beans, but i know the man personally (have since i was a teen), and i find that allegation hard to stomach, especially since he's still rotting in an american jail.
> 
> the man ain't no slouch.


i gota throw in at this point as well....im with kitty on this, i know Marc, jodie and jef personaly, and michelle before she passed. i helped with the political campaigns and im a regular cannabis culture contributor..... i know these people, i know why they fight so hard. Marc started the overgrow campaign which has been having success for the last 20+ years, and look at how the laws in canada have slacked majorly? there are WAY more people growing their own now, and he has a big part in that.



> * i imagine your over-extended corrective system couldn't have gottem him off your hands *fast *enough to come rot in jail on OUR buck once they got what they wanted from him. if that's in fact what they wanted from him, and not to conveniently stifle his vocal politicism (which is what i and most bc cannabis folks believe). if what they wanted was a list of smalltime american growers, they'd've attacked the other local seedbanks the same way they did him. but they didn't, did they?
> *


another BC grower vouching that fact..... and the fact that even that canadian government was put off course by marc's politics.... he was well on the way to having marijuana decriminalized in canada. ALL of canada. it was because of marc it is LEGAL to walk around with 14 grams of weed or 5 grams of hash on your person in the VCD. it was because of the Pot Party that people such as Dana Larson to be elected for major political party's in canada. 



> _Dana Larsen is the founder of the Vancouver Medical Cannabis Dispensary and the author of Hairy Pothead and the Marijuana Stone. He is also a former member of parliament candidate for Canada's New Democratic Party._


 supported by marc emery and teh rest of the pot party, once people like this were taken seriously the pot party stopped running for office, coincidence? probably not..... bribing compassion club owners? most of the compassion club owners are politicians, this is canada......

oh and one last FACT for you Beans.


> *He was responsible for having The Victoria Methadone Clinic closed because it was too close to his purdy house.*


over 1000 of us were responcible for shutting that clinic down. we protested for over a month while marc met with legal people and lawyers to get the shit closed down. methadone is worse than H. i know multiple methodone addicts and alot of H addicts (yep, thats Vancouver...) and the methadone addicts are WAY worse off. they goto a clinic to get a product thats over priced, and not covered by disability, which gets them higher than H, but they CANT quit cold turkey or it will kill them...... it costs more than H and it does more damage, there are better ways to help people than fucking methadone clinics, once you know a couple addict's it might change your view.


there are alot of people on this forum that know marc personally. he has ALOT of friends in canada, seeing as you could simply literally walk into his store and chill with him. [/rant]

_*Edit: listen up people. im with beansly on this little bit right here. we all should STFU (myself included).
*_


> *Btw
> What is outrageously stupid about asking to avoid a topic for the sake of peace. This little pissing fight is exactly what I was trying to avoid. *


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 25, 2011)

^^corbat beat me to ALL of it.^^

*resounding sigh*.... this is one of things i detest about being an active cannabist from bc: the tendency to have to read, in the context of cannabis activism, unfounded rumours about people you know personally, and whom the rumour-mongers have never met. 
this has been a tough couple years for that; our people have been rather.... prominent. *another sigh*

just for the record, i'm generally not a "marc is so great" bannerwaver. not that i don't think he's great, i just have many friends that wave that banner _professionally_, and they know that my support is there for the asking, but i'm not often noisy about it. [tongue-in-cheek] seeing as how it's such a touchy subject and all [/tongue] 

beans: i'm not mad at you, i just wish people would fact-check before throwing these sorts of heavy allegations around, just because this is the interwebs. this is how rumours propagate. speculating among friends is one thing, but to publicly state something as heavy as that as fact without definitive proof can get people injured or killed in real life.  do me a favour will you? re-read your last post and tell me how you'd feel if it was me, as someone who's never even met them, saying something similar about a pillar of the cannabis community in _your_ area -- someone you first met over 15 years ago. to put it into some perspective: you're talking about how someone whose wife was at one of my best friends' baby shower is a snitch. you'll have to forgive me if i find this a little disconcerting.



Beansly said:


> Originally ME was facing a life sentence for conspiracy and embezzlement. .


 
a non-american not committing american crimes on american soil shouldn't be eligible to be prosecuted, much less have a life sentence hung in front of him. our people cross the border to buy guns and fireworks all the time (both of which items are singularly more dangerous than a bunch of seeds); many of the "old money" families in bc got that way through rum-running during the prohibition years. what's the difference? who's more at fault --> the demand or the supply? 
he only went without putting up a fight to save michelle rainey (cancer patient - rip) and greg williams (practically a senior citizen) from the same fate. otherwise he'd've fought extradition tooth and nail. 

not to mention..... who was he embezzling from? and even if he was, wtf business is THAT of the _american_ criminal justice system? you'd think that would fall under the jurisdiction of the _canadian_ revenue service.

notwithstanding he has a few former addicts in his employ, he's helped countless people with his free iboga clinic. let's try not to forget he's an anti-prohibitionist and not just a cannabis activist. again, fact-checking. dana larsen is central to the ongoing survival of "insite", the safe injection site in vancouver, and larsen used to edit _Cannabis Culture_ -- ie got his start under marc. the cannabis community here and the harm reduction community work very closely here, in fact are peopled by a lot of the same people, marc being one of them. 

as far as the compassion clubs, i don't really know what you're getting at, considering several of his party's representatives from the various ridings were also people involved with the major compassion club here (several of whom i also know personally). chances are, people were already voting for their fellow members and/or staff of their medicating place anyways, i.e. no bribe necessary. or at least that's the vibe i got at the time. if somebody you knew ran on a pro-pot platform for the mayor or rep of your town, would you need a bribe to vote for him/her?

as the OP of this thread, i'm invoking the "if it wouldn't fly in The Joint Circle...." rule. the specific language of the rule is: let's try to phrase our statements in a non-inflammatory way that wouldn't result in fisticuffs if we were having a sesh. simple mathematics: "bastard flipped like pancakes" = fisticuffs. "outrageously stupid" = fisticuffs. fisticuffs + fisticuffs = even more fisticuffs. 

c'mon: it's not like i'm asking you thank the guy that told you your setup was a "waste" for his insight.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

So kitty hows the grow doing?


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 25, 2011)

my camera seems to be having an attitude problem right now (either that or there's a SEVERE learning curve when it comes to adding several HID's worth of lights to the equation).... keeps giving me an "oh no it's so fucking bright in here noooooo" message, but when i turned the lights down, the pics are all dark. 

*spooooky*

anyhoo, pics:































a healed cut:


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice pics!
It almost looks like that hps is inside of that plant in the first pic lol

Very nice jungle indeed!


----------



## Beansly (Jul 25, 2011)

If it's unclear whether ME flipped on Americans, you can't deny that he flipped on Michelle Rainy. Remember the death bed letter? Pretty ugly stuff came out there. And from one of the people that know him best. Remember how he turned on all the people who were once his best friends? Funny what we choose to forget. 
I stand by my opinion that ME is at the least, a capitalist, and at worst, an evil asshole.



Corbat420 said:


> oh and one last FACT for you Beans.
> over 1000 of us were responcible for shutting that clinic down. we protested for over a month while marc met with legal people and lawyers to get the shit closed down. methadone is worse than H. i know multiple methodone addicts and alot of H addicts (yep, thats Vancouver...) and the methadone addicts are WAY worse off. they goto a clinic to get a product thats over priced, and not covered by disability, which gets them higher than H, but they CANT quit cold turkey or it will kill them...... it costs more than H and it does more damage, there are better ways to help people than fucking methadone clinics, once you know a couple addict's it might change your view.


I've been a pill addict and I was in the methadone program for 2 years, before I detoxed out. I've been clean for years now and all I do now is smoke weed. What your experience? You _live_ next to a methadone clinic? () 
Your a fool, and a typical self-righteous stoner...
"oh- my drug addiction is better than your drug addiction..."
The methadone program is fucked, I know. But it helps more people than it hurts. At least they're there _trying _to get clean, or at least trying to. What bullshit do you tell yourself everyday to justify your weed habit?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG bensly give it up! 
You will probably be the first person Iv ever hit the ignore button on.
CHILL!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 25, 2011)

The Evil Haunted Pot Farm of Dr. M Kitties! Wooo-oo-oo-ooo-oooo-owaugh!! (that was my best ghost impression, with a little german accent on the end, I guess)


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 25, 2011)

> *At least they're there trying to get clean, or at least trying to*


Lmfao. i dont know a single methadone ADDICT who is actualy trying to get clean, wouldn't the whole point be to NOT GET ADDICTED? trading one addiction for another doesn't help anyone. and im an addict? thats news to me, because i know what its like to be addicted to Tridurals (tramadol) slow release opiats, and pot isn't SHIT. i use this MEDICINE because i have a 6'th lumbar vertebra, which was broken. im lucky i can walk.



whodatnation said:


> OMG bensly give it up!
> You will probably be the first person Iv ever hit the ignore button on.
> CHILL!


^ this.


----------



## collective gardener (Jul 25, 2011)

Kitty,
I'm proud to say I took the time to read your entire thread. The grow looks fantastic. Also, nice of you to host the Marc Emery and Nutrient Debates. LOL! I'll refrain from commenting on either in an effort to stay focused on the growing.

I'll be watching closely your BAVERB production. A fellow grower friend using the BAVERB technique lined his walls with vertical T-5's. His theory is it provides some light to the dark side of the outside plants and it gives them some blue spectrum. All this with low heat load. I'll let you know his production increase when he finishes this run.

On the electricity bill front, here in So Cal we just went to "summer rates". My bill went from $1,500/month to $1,900/month. That's with 10 - 1000 watt lights in bloom and 4 - 1000 watt lights in veg. Hope this satisfies those who want to read dollar amounts. LOL.

We, too, are growing some OG now as well as the Bubba. Ours is a Tahoe OG x Chemdog. Might be the best flavor I've ever smoked. I have to say, though, that the Bubba out produces the OG bigtime and commands almost the same price down here. I think you guys would be happy with the Bubba if you can get a good cut. We've been seeing alot of "Bubba" not even close to the quality of ours. Although, with your contacts, I'm sure you can get your hands on a winner. Tell me about the OG you're growing.

My wife hasn't been playing with the edibles too much lately. Now that we've re-vamped the grow, she will probably get back into it. I'm printing out your extract info for her. Did you have a link for the citrus extract? We're working with a new dispensary in our area and I'd like to be able to provide them with a full range of edibles, as well as buds. What the hell else are we to do with the smaller buds and sugar trim? After all, Helper D can only smoke so much kief. He's so spoiled.

Anyways, I can't wait to see some flowering pics of your grow. Keep up the great work.

CG


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2011)

meow...what a beautiful garden you have kitty! your an amazing gardener and i love your set up! It must be so wonderful to be able to walk around in your room to feed and tend to your girls. I wish i had that type of room. Maybe one day if im lucky. What is your favorite strain? If you get menstrual cramps what strain do you find works the best to cure the pain? peace kitty your girls look puurrrrrrrfect!


----------



## Beansly (Jul 25, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> Lmfao. i dont know a single methadone ADDICT who is actualy trying to get clean, wouldn't the whole point be to NOT GET ADDICTED? trading one addiction for another doesn't help anyone. and im an addict? thats news to me, because i know what its like to be addicted to Tridurals (tramadol) slow release opiats, and pot isn't SHIT. i use this MEDICINE because i have a 6'th lumbar vertebra, which was broken. im lucky i can walk.
> ^ this.


"I dont know anyone who trying to get clean so I'm right..."
And I have fucked up logic...?

No one _chooses_ to be an addict dude, get over yourself.



whodatnation said:


> OMG bensly give it up!
> You will probably be the first person Iv ever hit the ignore button on.
> CHILL!


Methadone saved my life. 
That's all I'm saying.

btw I'm sorry too kitty kat, consider me gone.


----------



## jyermum (Jul 25, 2011)

Stupid RIU won't let me give you any more rep or vote 5* for it more than once. Give those big gurls a hug from me


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 25, 2011)

damn what a clean grow room kitty  all proper... you liking the t5's, have you seen profesours stuff(dam spelling.lol)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mellokitty again"


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 26, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Kitty,
> I'm proud to say I took the time to read your entire thread. The grow looks fantastic. Also, nice of you to host the Marc Emery and Nutrient Debates. LOL! I'll refrain from commenting on either in an effort to stay focused on the growing.
> 
> I'll be watching closely your BAVERB production. A fellow grower friend using the BAVERB technique lined his walls with vertical T-5's. His theory is it provides some light to the dark side of the outside plants and it gives them some blue spectrum. All this with low heat load. I'll let you know his production increase when he finishes this run.
> ...


 Sounds like a dank cross, but a small yielder, I love the Tahoe OG, but both TOG and Chem Dawg have given small yields in grows I've had my hands in. But always well worth the work for the smoke. I have a sneaky suspicion that Mello might have a few threads for you on the recipes, but I wouldn't want to spoil it for her! I got a master bubba at the moment but no bubba. Last time I bought "Bubba Kush" clones they weren't very impressive, I didn't do more than 2 rounds with it. I wish I could find some real pre98, but it always turns out to be BS. But I sure would like to see a picture of your Bubba!

That electricity bill cuts me deep just to hear it. I'm at 500-600 a month and I'm feeling the heat. I'm starting to scrog and do vertical in different isolated legal sized rooms to find out what gives me the most bang for my bill. But I know your pain, I've been there, fortunately I didn't have to pay the mega-bills on my own.

The whole legal sized grow room thing is very comforting, but I do miss the days of 18,000 watts in flower. Now I'm always between 2,400 and 3,000 watts.... god fucking dammit! lol.



Chronic Monster said:


> damn what a clean grow room kitty  all proper... you liking the t5's, have you seen profesours stuff(dam spelling.lol)
> 
> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mellokitty again"


My first outdoor crop ever was back in the days when I roamed San Diego. It was some Mexican cartel schwag my friend started to grow, I cloned, and popped it up on my hill, and we named it Chronic Monster. He fucked his all up, but mine actually turned out to be pretty dank for something that came out of grey Mexican brick weed. The growing is great in SD, but the night life and girls are even better.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 26, 2011)

hows you kitty hope all is well .....


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 26, 2011)

I got a question for you Kitty. Why do you guys in the videos wear gloves?
Also do you guys wear gloves even when your not doing the video or was it just for the video reasons to tell you and your hubby apart?


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 26, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Kitty,
> On the electricity bill front, here in So Cal we just went to "summer rates". My bill went from $1,500/month to $1,900/month. That's with 10 - 1000 watt lights in bloom and 4 - 1000 watt lights in veg. Hope this satisfies those who want to read dollar amounts. LOL.
> 
> Tell me about the OG you're growing.
> ...


bwaaaaa hahaha there's the smartassery i missed. [tongue in cheek] maybe i'm just too damn accomodating. [/tongue] (<---- AAAA HAHAHAHA)

far as i know, our OG is The original clone-only p91chemdawg cut that somebody brought babies of from LA, and we got it from the one person in our circle who'd've had the wherewithal to make that happen. it's been looked at by "og-only" folks with no quibbling so i'm willing to bet it's the real mccoy, or at least very similar to. 
comparatively, we weren't particularly impressed by the 'bubba' that's floating around up here. this may have coincided with "everybody we know (including you) has to harvest early because of PM and pests month"... how do you find it for disease and pest-resistance? and now there seems to be some local debate whether "tall kush" is a true kush or not. [kitty thinks: og's technically not a true kush either...]

the thread with the citric extract recipe has recently been stickied in the "cooking with cannabis" section. i believe the actual extract is on page 2? (but there's pills and candies and all sorts of other stuff in there i'm sure she'll get all excited about too, better dust off your printer )

tee hee hee, guilty as charged, i'm every bit as spoiled as helped d.... you really CAN only smoke SO MUCH fingerhash. no really. 

speaking of helpers.... congratulations to helper g!! i'm sure she's going to learn a buttload of stuff from your room! (i'm a bit jealous actually. pretty sure you've got NOTHING on my first boss on the asshole scale.)


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> meow...what a beautiful garden you have kitty! your an amazing gardener and i love your set up! It must be so wonderful to be able to walk around in your room to feed and tend to your girls. I wish i had that type of room. Maybe one day if im lucky. What is your favorite strain? If you get menstrual cramps what strain do you find works the best to cure the pain? peace kitty your girls look puurrrrrrrfect!


you give me waaaay too much credit, my man pretty well did ALL the build work, kitty was the "come over here and hold this" helper. the elbow room is nice, but i can't wait until the main canopy is at my eye-level. i fucking love tunnelling in there to work. sitting on the floor looking up i can pretend i'm in an ancient canna-forest. 

my favourite strain to grow is: probably dr. atomic's northern lights x blueberry. just ridiculously easy.
favourite smoke: hmmmmmm. that's a toss up between grapefruits and hazes (next time i buy seeds there's a "grapefruit haze" i'm eyeing up). but i also find my smoke preferences are heavily influenced by whatever's around/not around at the time.... if my collection has been indica-heavy for a while, i start hankering for a nice sativa, if it's been fruity i start craving peppery, that sort of thing. 

cramps: i find that any heavy-hitting indica dom does the trick. if it gets really bad i make tea or milk out of it. 

you still didn't tell me what that nail polish was.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2011)

hello kitty, your funny. I can see your furry little body tunneling in that lush forest of yours... purring and meowing all day long. hahah
i bet you do more work than you say! your lucky to have such a handy cat around. Mr. Mello Kitty is a very nice cat. 
The strains you mention sound delicious. I have never tried any of them before. 
If its not too much trouble, can you tell me how to make tea or milk out of the weed? thanks Kitty cat!
Oh, the blue nail polish. I have no clue what type it is. the girl at the nail place picked it out for me and it looked nice and paid no mind to the name... but next time i go i will make sure i pay more attention and get the name for you kitty! it will look pretty on your claws! have a puurrrrrrfect day!


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 26, 2011)

beans: don't leave, man. i thought we were just having some adult political discourse. (have i mentioned i fucking HATE politics? )
just for the record: i hope you understand that if someone had come up in here claiming, "beansly is a fucking snitching bastard", i'd've told them to prove it or stfu just as vehemently. i grew up around italians. that shit is a finger-losing big deal, and doesn't fly around me. other than that, we're ALL entitled to our opinions, however much they might clash.

jyermum: i don't have to hug them. they hug me. [helpless girl voice] oh, the tentacles are coming to get me, help help [/helpless]


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 26, 2011)

Chronic Monster said:


> damn what a clean grow room kitty  all proper... you liking the t5's, have you seen profesours stuff(dam spelling.lol)
> 
> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mellokitty again"


thanks chronmon (yes, you've been abbreviated, lol) ... and i HAVE been following pr0fesseur's (<-sp?) threads with much interest. i think the next lighting investment is going to go towards super actinics. very exciting stuff.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 26, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion that Mello might have a few threads for you on the recipes, but I wouldn't want to spoil it for her!
> 
> Last time I bought "Bubba Kush" clones they weren't very impressive, I didn't do more than 2 rounds with it.
> 
> ...


LMAO!! chronic monster is an awesome name for a strain!! 
that's sort of what happened with our bubba; i'm sure if we all asked nicely, some pics of collective's bubba might just magically appear in here...... *casting a picposting spell on cg*

and yes.... i'm working on a muffin thread right now. i'm trying to get my dosage under control, and muffins/mini muffins make it easier than slab cakes or brownies. did some nice mild mini-cheesecakes the other night though...(you want?)


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 26, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I got a question for you Kitty. Why do you guys in the videos wear gloves?
> Also do you guys wear gloves even when your not doing the video or was it just for the video reasons to tell you and your hubby apart?


well, for cloning specifically, i've heard that you don't want your skin oils contaminating the incision (which makes sense) but i'm personally not that anal. when i'm cloning, i wear one glove because it's the one that's in and out of water, getting pruny is hell on the skin afterwards; and because i like to have better control of my razor hand (no glove) since it doesn't directly touch the incision anyway.

when we're working with flowering ladies we tend to wear gloves too, but again, for ease of cleanup more than anything. (my landscaper friend says she's gonna get me gator gloves - you know the kind that you use to stick your whole arm in a cow's hoohoo? - sooo stoked ) i'm a pincher of leaves (not a puller) so sometimes i wear a thimble under one of them too. 

de-stickiefying oneself can get to be quite a chore.....


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hello kitty, your funny. I can see your furry little body tunneling in that lush forest of yours... purring and meowing all day long. hahah
> i bet you do more work than you say! your lucky to have such a handy cat around. Mr. Mello Kitty is a very nice cat.
> The strains you mention sound delicious. I have never tried any of them before.
> If its not too much trouble, can you tell me how to make tea or milk out of the weed? thanks Kitty cat!
> Oh, the blue nail polish. I have no clue what type it is. the girl at the nail place picked it out for me and it looked nice and paid no mind to the name... but next time i go i will make sure i pay more attention and get the name for you kitty! it will look pretty on your claws! have a puurrrrrrfect day!


lol, guilty as charged; i'd rub my face all over them too if it didn't make me itchy. 
mr. mello is indeed a very handy cat to have around. although i'm pretty sure he appreciates the fact that i actually *like* the dirty and repetitive chores. (i know i know i'm a special kind of dork....)

tea: dead easy. you take a pinner's worth, grind it up real fine, stick it in a teabag/ball (i drink lots of loose teas so i have empty teabags on hand - you can find them at asian grocery stores for $2/100pk), pour boiling water over, steep for about 5 min longer than you'd steep tea, squeeze the living fuck out of the plant matter. i like to add a bag of something herbal for the flavour. rooibos chai is quite nice for masking. this makes a nice mild brew, generally by the time i've finished half the cup, i'm starting to feel better.

milk: same thing, but if you want it a bit stronger, you could always put it all together in a pot and bring it to a simmer (but not a boil) before you take the teabag out. i think the fat aids the extraction because i find it's usually a bit stronger than the tea; i usually save the milk method for days when the cramps are so bad i'd be useless without it anyway [hint: body stone]. mmmmm nothing quite like a "canna london fog"....

i don't wear a lot of nail polish these days (i have a toddler and it feels weird trying to fish something out of his mouth with a manicured finger) but i'm always on the lookout for cool colours for the collection (and feet. i wear all sorts of odd colours on my toes).... i'm glad it's a salon brand; i was afraid you were gonna say it was wetnwild or some other brand i don't have the patience for.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 26, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> LMAO!! chronic monster is an awesome name for a strain!!
> that's sort of what happened with our bubba; i'm sure if we all asked nicely, some pics of collective's bubba might just magically appear in here...... *casting a picposting spell on cg*
> 
> and yes.... i'm working on a muffin thread right now. i'm trying to get my dosage under control, and muffins/mini muffins make it easier than slab cakes or brownies. did some nice mild mini-cheesecakes the other night though...(you want?)


Yeah, the name gave me a warm and fuzzy feeling when I smoked it, haha. It really was a monster. We actually gave it a second round indoors just for the hell of it and it turned out basically the same, glad it wasn't my grow room! haha.

I do hope CG posts some pictures, I'm in his neck of the woods and sure would like to know where all the good Bubba is at! I know how you feel with the moldy Bubba, I had one I always had to crop a week or two early because she would start to get PM on her buds always right before harvest. So we usually did a multi stage harvest to prevent loss of yield. 

I was actually doing an interview at a dispensary the other day and we were all talking about how great some mini cheesecakes would be in the edible freezer. So, yes, I would _love_ your cheesecake recipe, thanks kitty! And since this might go in a dispensary, if you could give me a heavy hitting dose too, that would be great.

Lol, I thought you were going to show him the citric acid extract form badkittysmiles. I see you all over the different edibles thread. I'm stoked, I'm turning my hermed up SC99, which is narcotic, into all edibles. No flowers for smoking besides about 7g I will set aside in my "extinct buds" collection, because I wont be growing the SC99 ever again. Mold whore, and very strong herm tendencies. There are patches of PM I tried to get off the SC99 before harvest, but it was just impossible, so I'm just going to decarb it and cook with it. But for the record, PM should be killed by the heat in decarbing and again in the cooking process, but I am still NOT distributing these to a dispensary or collective. I have never gotten sick from accidentally smoking something with PM on it, but I'm sure lots of people could very easily, especially sick people. As far as effects on humans, PM is extra mild, generally speaking.

The only muffin recipes I know aren't for cooking with canna. They are wayyy to low in fats, they are borderline healthy snack, minus the sugar and all-purpose flour.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 26, 2011)

tee hee hee b.u.s.t.e.d. 
i'm a bit on the eccentric side when it comes to food. (mr. mello loves it, although there *have been a few things where he was initially like, "and you expect me to EAT that?")

2 bite cheesecakes (you'll need mini muffin tins) 
makes 24
crust: 
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/3 cup sugar (i like to use demerera for the crust and turbinado for the filling)
1/4 cup baking cocoa
1/2 cup cold cannabutter
2 tablespoons cold water.
filling:
1/2 lb cream cheese
1/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons milk (this is the mild recipe which is about 5mls of butter per piece, you can omit the milk and add 60mls of cannabutter to make ones that are 7.5mls/pc). 
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 can cherry or strawberry pie filling (alternatives to follow recipe)
preheat to 325f.
1. crust. combine dry ingredients. cut in butter until mixture looks like coarse crumbs, gradually add water and toss with a fork until the dough forms a ball. i find it helps to just mash it together with your hands once most of the dry ingredients are saturated. you should end up with a lump that looks like chocolate cookie dough.
2.shape into 24 balls. the easiest way to do this is to divide into 2, then 4, then 8 pieces, and then divide those 8 pieces into 3s. press onto the bottom and up the sides of greased mini muffin cups. set aside.
3. in a large bowl cream the cheese and sugar together until smooth. (if you make the strong recipe make sure to incorporate the ingredients really well at this point.) add vanilla and egg, beat on low until just combined. spoon about 1 tablespoonful into each cup. bake for 15-18 minutes or until set. cool on a wire rack (you might need to do the toothpick around the edge thing to get them out). top with pie filling. 

in the absense of pie filling: before you start, take 12 pitted and halved cherries, or 6 quartered strawberries and gently fold into a 1/4 cup jam of choice + 2 tbsp water mix. by the time your cakes are baked and cooled you should have a nice fruit compote, spoon one piece of fruit + a bit of syrup onto each piece. OR, 24 blueberries, rasberries, or blackberries, put them right on top of the cheesecake (the compote is hard to do neatly with the softer berries) and drizzle with the jam+water syrup. 

ta-da! you'll find they're quite impressive-looking for how easy they are to make.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 26, 2011)

what kinda muffin recipes ya got? *nudge nudge*
i always feel like i have to put "healthy" i quotations like that because all the muffin recipes i have are pretty high in fat. 
examples: berry cream muffins: the original recipe calls for (for 2dz regular sized muffins) 1 cup of oil plus 2 cups of sour cream (yes that's 3 cups of fat to 2 dz muffins), which i replace with a combination of cannabutter/oil, yogurt, and cream, depending on my mood. 

even my carrot bran muffins aren't healthy, by any standard. i just take my tried and true carrot cake recipe, replace some of the flour with bran, maybe throw in a banana or 2 for good measure, but still full-fat full-goodness. 

hence my forays into glycerin tinctures and whatnot, since my baked goods are like "when in doubt, add dulce de leche" and not at all suitable for diabetics.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 26, 2011)

I love weird food. I was actually just talking about this in another thread.Very nice recipe though, I'll give that shot when I'm done turning these nugs into butter. There isn't enough cheesecake in this world with a peach topping... it's so fucking delicious.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 26, 2011)

mmmmm peach cheesecake.... you could totally do it with ^these^.....


----------



## collective gardener (Jul 26, 2011)

Kitty,
Rather than post a bunch of my pics on your thread, here's a link to a page on my thread with a buttload of bubba pics. Posts 508 and 510 have some good ones. So, your spell worked. I couldn't control myself: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow-17.html

Our Bubba is a Pre-98. 99% of the "Bubbas" we now see in Cali are a poor imitation. Helper D and I visit at least 3 collectives a week to buy a couple grams of their Bubba and their "best shit". It's a great ego boost for us. We have only tried one Bubba out of a hundred or so that was in the same league as ours. I'm not trying to brag. Hell, I didn't breed the fucker. I'm lucky enough to have a very close friend that grows on a massive scale and scours the state for special cuts. His grow room always has 4 or 5 new test cuts blooming for sampling. He's been doing this for 20 years and never grows from seed. Out of the thousands of cuts he's tried, he only grows 3 strains in production. This Bubba is one of them. The Tahoe OG x Chemdog cut that we just got from him proved to be better than his old OG, so the old OG was tossed and the Tahoe Og x Chemdog was rolled into production. Even though he's growing 3 killer strains, he never stops searching for one better. 

Yes the Bubba is prone to PM and Mites. But, if you can get those under control...which you can...the payoff is great. It's the best yielding true top shelf plant I've ever grown. We have found that Spectracide with Insect Control is the best way to eliminate the PM and the mites. We spray twice in veg and once week 3 of bloom. We tried to deal with the PM and Mites without chemical sprays and lost the a whole crop...10 Lbs in the trash (which is why I didn't post here for 2 months...depression) Our particular cut is probably not the best choice for you Granola Heads out there. The other problem with this Bubba is that it grows WAY faster and Way bigger and yields WAY more when the bloom room is 60% RH...as opposed to the 40% we used to run. This is why chemical PM control and insane air movement is almost mandatory. For those of you who can grow it to its potential without chemicals, my hat is off to you! I have a feeling with Kitty's experience she could pull it off.

I agree that the Tahoe x Chemdog will probably not be a big yielder. But the whole state has gone OG crazy. The best OG's seem to consistantly command the best prices from the collectives we deal with. I'm not sure they are that much more powerful than the Bubba, but the flavor is second to none. My friends method for getting the best yield from the OG is to grow 4 plants per sq ft and remove the large side branches. With a sealed room and CO2 he's still only getting about 1 Lb per 1000 watt light, with each light servicing a 4' x 4' area. With that plant density the Bubbas yield about 1.5 Lbs per 1000 watts. And, of course, there's dozens of very good strains out there that will yield 2 Lbs+/light with that settup. Unfortunately, most collectives pay very little for those. Nuff said.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 26, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Kitty,
> Rather than post a bunch of my pics on your thread, here's a link to a page on my thread with a buttload of bubba pics. Posts 508 and 510 have some good ones. So, your spell worked. I couldn't control myself: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow-17.html
> 
> Our Bubba is a Pre-98. 99% of the "Bubbas" we now see in Cali are a poor imitation. Helper D and I visit at least 3 collectives a week to buy a couple grams of their Bubba and their "best shit". It's a great ego boost for us. We have only tried one Bubba out of a hundred or so that was in the same league as ours. I'm not trying to brag. Hell, I didn't breed the fucker. I'm lucky enough to have a very close friend that grows on a massive scale and scours the state for special cuts. His grow room always has 4 or 5 new test cuts blooming for sampling. He's been doing this for 20 years and never grows from seed. Out of the thousands of cuts he's tried, he only grows 3 strains in production. This Bubba is one of them. The Tahoe OG x Chemdog cut that we just got from him proved to be better than his old OG, so the old OG was tossed and the Tahoe Og x Chemdog was rolled into production. Even though he's growing 3 killer strains, he never stops searching for one better.
> ...



You will find you get better results with higher RH than lower, the reason for this is the Stomata are open fully at higher RH 60/70% and can pig out on all the Co2. Some people cut RH back in the last 2 weeks of flower to help simulate end of season, I don't.

http://jxb.oxfordjournals.org/content/54/390/2141.full.pdf

ton's of science on the subject, 

I like learning and connecting the dots to make sure everything I do is in support of the finest plants I can grow, I was supprised how important RH is, I had a guy in a hydro shop who I thought knew everything tell me to grow at 30% that's like having a viper with a 4 cylinder in it. Always check the facts. RH is also why lots of people fail when using Co2.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kitty your inbox is full. =|


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 27, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> You will find you get better results with higher RH than lower, the reason for this is the Stomata are open fully at higher RH 60/70% and can pig out on all the Co2. Some people cut RH back in the last 2 weeks of flower to help simulate end of season, I don't.
> 
> http://jxb.oxfordjournals.org/content/54/390/2141.full.pdf
> 
> ...


You beat me to the punch! I wanted to be the smart guy ;_;


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 27, 2011)

Got a Co2 Question for you guys. I don't want to buy a CO2 bottle because where my flowering area is in my room and I'm in there alot of the time because well because its almost a whole house in 1 to a point.

TV, Comp, Internet, Gaming systems, music and such all I'm missing is a sink, shower and a toilet haha. 

Besides that is there any other way that I can make Co2 and not doing the water, sugar and yest method because I want it to last longer.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 27, 2011)

Nothing is more price effective and flat out effective as a co2 bottle. You can also use dry ice, and there are lots of other methods, but nothing works like the real deal. I've heard a foliar fritzzing with club soda will add co2, but that was when I was first trying to grow pot back in the day. It was from the "Dr. Green Thumb's: I Grow Chronic" video

Can you vent your grow room to the outside? Can you contain the co2 within your grow room? Would it be within your grow budget to buy the minimal supplies to seal your grow room for co2? If so I suggest it. If your grow room is small, you may not ever see the benefit of co2, but there are slow-release co2 pads are available in most major hydro shops. I've never used one since I bought my whole co2 system, but I did see huge yields from my mini-grow-cab set up. I've been trying to figure out what was missing for the longest time, but I think co2 might have been a factor. Although I have read many things suggesting that co2 is useless in small grow cabs. But you can't argue with results, right? Yeah, most of the time you can.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I do have a soda stream thing that does have a CO2 cylinder is there any way that I can rug that up but as for buying a biggre bottle I have no idea where to get one around here that is small enough because big ones isn't an option.

Doing a direct vent to outside isn't an option either sadly. I might but some polly and Tucktape to make a more of a sealed setup but I can't make it air tight.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 27, 2011)

Do you have a grow journal? Message me with more details or pictures of your set up. I don't want to crowd up Mello's grow, even though she never minds, she is so mellow! Must be all the dank weed... go figure... lol.

Sometimes you can get 50lb co2 bottles at a gas station. Usually you need to go to a higher end hydroponics shop.

It will always, always, always be worth your time to travel out to your local hydro shop to make a major purchase rather than going online, as long as the shop is within your state. Does any state not have a hydro shop? I'm not even sure.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes I have a grow journal. Its in my sig just click on '' Toolage 87's Indoor Garden or this

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/447478-toolage-87s-indoor-grow-garden-2.html


----------



## jyermum (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn Kitty Im trying to lose 20# as it is. Your cheesecake recipe isnt going to help the cause any... Thanks for the tenticle visual, please tell me that you are only tending garden in a school girl skirt


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 27, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Got a Co2 Question for you guys. I don't want to buy a CO2 bottle because where my flowering area is in my room and I'm in there alot of the time because well because its almost a whole house in 1 to a point.
> 
> TV, Comp, Internet, Gaming systems, music and such all I'm missing is a sink, shower and a toilet haha.
> 
> Besides that is there any other way that I can make Co2 and not doing the water, sugar and yest method because I want it to last longer.



Sorry Kitty cluttering up your thread again,

Co2 would be a waste with your big room concept, I would focus on other areas that will pay back, like how much you feed, lots of air movement, Water cycles ect.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 27, 2011)

hey kitty how's your girls doing? I just upgraded my 45w CFL to a 70w MH light. Feel free to drop by my journal and check it out.


----------



## collective gardener (Jul 27, 2011)

Kitty,
Posted a bunch of new pics of our grow on my thread. It looks quite a bit different. Check it out when you get a chance: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow-39.html#post6020444

CG


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 28, 2011)

jyermum said:


> Damn Kitty Im trying to lose 20# as it is. Your cheesecake recipe isnt going to help the cause any... Thanks for the tenticle visual, please tell me that you are only tending garden in a school girl skirt


BAAAAA HAHAHA well duh.  i'd say the high pigtails held in place with silk flower barrettes are the more essential part of the uniform though.


----------



## jyermum (Jul 28, 2011)

Question for you Kitty since you live in the world of seedbanks and clean streets and obviously have grown a plant or 2. Im looking for my next greenhouse strain and it needs to be from seed. Looking for a high yeild large plant that is mostly (if not all ) indica that is a proven producer, stable genetic,high resin all that good stuff. What would your vote be for? I was going to get the greenthumb G13 but just read a smoke report that said it tasted like cat piss and burning tires... no bueno


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 28, 2011)

.... some sort of afghani, i guess?

it's funny, i was trying to think of specific strains to suggest for your needs, and the first few to come to mind were: 
next generation's "avalon"
jordan of the islands' "afghani"
and sensi's "black domina"..... guess what they all have in common? lol
(i would personally be curious to see how avalon does outside, as i've never seen it OD, but that's purely selfish.)

as to dr greenthumb/g13, i don't know anything about breeder or strain. never heard of either until i showed up on riu.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Peanut Butter Pot SURPRIZE!*

*4 cups peanutbutter
1/2 cup maple syrup (3/4 cup "butter" syrup..... if using "aunt jemima" add 1/4 cup brown sugar to thicken syrup.)
2 Cups rice crispys 

1/2 cup butter (Oil, prem bud) or 1 cup butter (mid Bud) 
1 Gram HIGH QUALITY honey oil ~OR~ 1/4 OZ premium bud ~OR~ 1/2 OZ of mid quality bud. **i use, and highly recommend using oil*
*
First Step: melt the butter on the stove. DO NOT LET IT BUBBLE. only heat the butter untill it is melted and it forms into 2 distinct layers. if using Bud grind it into the butter and stir for 15 mins to emalgimate the canabinols into the butter. IF USING OIL. "wisk" the misture with a fork for 2-3 mins. this will turn the color of the butter to a dark amber color. 
turn the stove off and let this mixture sit and cool on the stove while you prepare step 2.

Second Step: Mix peanut buter and Syrup together. mix VERY thoroughly. this will change the texture of the peanutbutter.

Third step: Mix cannabutter and Peanutbutter mixture together. mix VERY thoroughly. when mixed this will change the texture of everything.

Final Step: mix in Rice Crispy's. so this FAST but carefully (this step tends to get messy...) you dont want the rice crispy's to get soggy. 

TAKE THIS MIXTURE AND PLACE INTO A GLASS PAN. MAKE IT AN EVEN THICKNESS AND STORE IN THE FREEZER. Makes 15 Squares.
after 4 to 6 hours (depending on your freezer) it will be totally frozen. they should be eaten cold because the texure gets kind of gross when they defrost. the average high lasts 4-8 hours. and has been powerful enough (off of 2 large squares) to induce visual "hallucinations" of light rings and aura's.  

*Edit


> *because all the muffin recipes i have are pretty high in fat. *


no fat here. just SUGAR!!!! lol. diabetic's beware.


----------



## jyermum (Jul 28, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> .... some sort of afghani, i guess?
> 
> it's funny, i was trying to think of specific strains to suggest for your needs, and the first few to come to mind were:
> next generation's "avalon"
> ...


Selfish Kitty!! Consider it done. Since you want to see how it turns out I might actually keep the journal going to the end. I'm coming up with a way to use the greenhouse year round so it should start in about 2 months


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 29, 2011)

hey Kitty. I was wondering if you have grown and cloned Northern Lights, Haze and Skunk? If so how easy are those to clone?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 29, 2011)

hows thing kitty hope u doin ok..cant wait to see the next update..stay safe..km..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

PARTY BALLOON. meowmeow meow! FOR MY FAVOIRITE KITTY'S!
View attachment 1710898


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 29, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jyermum again.*

here's the specs on avalon: (damn. it's come down in price. might have to get a pack or 2 mehself. )
http://www.kindseed.com/proddetail.asp?prod=Avalon-regular-Next-Generation-Seeds

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.Amber Trichome again.*

woo hoo! haven't done a wakenvape in a while.... maybe tomorrow, no patience today  *rolling one* 
i am love love loving both your avi and the backdrop!!

*happy friday all!* if the timing works out tonight i'll try to get some new pics.... (the younguns are getting wee pistils....*pervy grins* )


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 29, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> hey Kitty. I was wondering if you have grown and cloned Northern Lights, Haze and Skunk? If so how easy are those to clone?


all northern lights crosses i've ever grown cloned really easily; nl x blueberry was a couple days faster than atomic haze (nl x haze) but the success rate was pretty similar.
the only haze cross i've ever grown was the said atomic haze so idk about purer hazes. 
and the only skunk i've grown (i _think_) was a random unnamed strain that looked and smelled an awful lot like skunk but i'm not 100% sure it actually _was_ one; no problems there either.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 29, 2011)

rep given..well deserved miss kitty...


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 29, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> *4 cups peanutbutter*
> 
> Edit
> no fat here. just SUGAR!!!!


 
....**ehem!!** _ nudge, nudge _    

nvrmnd my smartassery, great recipe!
(omg, now that summer's here i'm SO grabbing the ice-cream maker my mom keeps trying to pawn off on me.... happy ice cream..... mmmm....... *homer-style drooling*)


----------



## Toolage 87 (Jul 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> all northern lights crosses i've ever grown cloned really easily; nl x blueberry was a couple days faster than atomic haze (nl x haze) but the success rate was pretty similar.
> the only haze cross i've ever grown was the said atomic haze so idk about purer hazes.
> and the only skunk i've grown (i _think_) was a random unnamed strain that looked and smelled an awful lot like skunk but i'm not 100% sure it actually _was_ one; no problems there either.


Thanks Kitty. i might order the strains and breed my own Super Silver Haze but I'm still curious as to how can I make a 3+ way strain and stabilize it so each of them have a perfect back crossed strain and not just a 33.33% hybrid strain.



mellokitty said:


> ....**ehem!!** _ nudge, nudge _
> nvrmnd my smartassery, great recipe!
> (omg, now that summer's here i'm SO grabbing the ice-cream maker my mom keeps trying to pawn off on me.... happy ice cream..... mmmm....... *homer-style drooling*)


Haha. When it was around 35C here I caved in and bought a Magic Bullet and started making my own iced drinks. I mostly use it to make the $5 starbucks iced coffee drinks for pennies.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

CANT wait for the young bud prON kitty! i know im going to just love your little white whiskers..hehheheheh 
have a brilliant weekend!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> .... some sort of afghani, i guess?
> 
> it's funny, i was trying to think of specific strains to suggest for your needs, and the first few to come to mind were:
> next generation's "avalon"
> ...


Time Warp. Classic canadian green house strain. It was the first thing I smoked on my first trip up. I was thinking about getting some because I have a pretty harsh and cold climate with a brief hot summer, and that is what Time Warp was breed to thrive through.


----------



## jyermum (Jul 29, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Time Warp. Classic canadian green house strain. It was the first thing I smoked on my first trip up. I was thinking about getting some because I have a pretty harsh and cold climate with a brief hot summer, and that is what Time Warp was breed to thrive through.


I saw the timewarp when I was checking out next generations stuff. I think it might be too dry here for it to live up to its potential. Im 20 miles inland and just 20 miles north of the mexican border.. Hot and dry in the summer and cool and dry in the winter. Usually never above 35%rh. I might give it a try once I burn through the TGA stuff that I got at a local dispensery. 

I like the fact that the Avalon and timewarp are super stable and proven for years. With only 6 plants I really cant experiment and play the pick a pheno game, I need to know what the resulys will be when I drop a bean because I don't even keep a mother since thats 1 less that I can flower.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 29, 2011)

I grow in the cold Quebec Canada and I would recomend any thing you can find that has FreezeLand in it. FL is a HA strain bread for short season and damp, if you can find M39, the FL cross you will love it, Indica stockey, big yield, any where from up high to night night time. You should be able to find at quebec seed banks,



*Quebec Seed Bank Marijuana Genetics*

www.marijuanagenetics.com/*quebec*.html - Cached
_Quebec_ Seeds marijuana genetics descriptions and photographs.


&#9658;
*Montreal Seedbank*

www.montreal-*seedbank*.ca/ - Cached
Here at Montreal _seedbank_ You can buy some of the best Quality in the world. *...* Montreal _Seed bank_ offers you a selection of Cannabis seeds (marijuana *...*
Method of Payment - The Right Seed For You - Shipping and Returns - Contact Us
*Seed Shops in montreal and Quebec? - Cannabis Culture Forums*

forums.cannabisculture.com &#8250; ... &#8250; The Grow Room &#8250; Seeds & Strains - Cached
2 posts - 2 authors - Last post: 24 Jul 2008
Hemp Quebec / _Quebec Seed Bank_. please refer to Dutch Passion's Blacklist before considering making a purchase with them *...*

Looks like this guy has very similar to what I have
http://cannabismjseeds.com/m39-cannabis-seeds.html

Here you go, I started growing this years ago and did some crosses that I still have today, one of the best high`s if grown right and it is done in about 55 days.

http://www.happygirl.ca/tsb_Catalogue_old_strains.htm

One of our strangest hybrids. M39 is the super quick but still very high yielding plant adopted by the Asian growing community in Canada for export to the USA.




Freeze Land is an outdoor strain from Quebec and is preferred by the Hells Angels for its incredible resistance to temperature swings (not the bikers, the plants). M39 is a mix between




Skunk#1 and Northern Lights.   ​ Since it is also a good outdoor plant, it adapts well to the North American climate. Fruity taste and dynamic high. ​ ​ This is a must for every producer or smoker. Freeze Land is the famous and most appreciated genetic in Quebec, and we recommend it for beginners as well as more experienced producers. A must for the Indica connoisseur.​


----------



## collective gardener (Jul 29, 2011)

Woods,

A blast from the past! NL x Skunk#1. While NL#5 is one of my favorite plants to both grow and smoke, there is very little market for it here. I would think that someone wanting to grow in a greenhouse may be growing a bit more than just head stash...maybe not. I_ would_ be curious to see how Dr Atomic's NL x Haze would grow in a climate controlled greenhouse with a high cieling. The Haze componet may give it a bit more modern market appeal. Now, someone please breed me a high end OG that yields like the old Skunk #1. Is that asking so much?

Kitty, this seems like a good time for us to have another discussion about how much we both love Northern Lights. It gets my vote for the best strain of all time. Hands down. I can still vividly remember exactly how it smells in the grow and in the bag. I have friends in Idaho still growing it from a cut I gave to them in 1997! Can I get a "FUCK YEAH!" for NL?


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 29, 2011)

[a la freddie mercury] Fuck Yeah![/mercury]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm smoking ATOMIC SHIVA (7 to 8 weeks) as we speak. I have to say the Dr has a way to go yet on his description, 10 seeds 4 different phenols, ran first ones for 75 days and they were so so, ran second batch 89 days with much better results, sent him an email with questions and he flipped me the bird. Come on 40 years and you send out F1 seeds, how else would you get so many different phenols? O well not the first or last time disappointed with a seed vendor.

How about Endless Sky


----------



## jyermum (Jul 30, 2011)

Damn, not the way to keep customers is it?

I'm going to run with an Avalon grow since Kitty Jedi mind tricked me and hopefully that's a keeper. hopefully I can find something that throws decent weight that has enough shelf appeal to not have much in the way of leftovers.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 30, 2011)

mmmm. timewarp takes me back. although last i heard it was clone-only? (i've been to parties where people were razzing jordan of the islands about that, and he wasnt' particularly forthcoming about what pollen he used.... hmmm.....) thing about TW is, lasqueti or texada, it's not a high yielder without the right conditions (it LIKES that sea level damp, it seems). i've seen acres'-worth at higher elevations that really didn't do squat in what should have been a good year.

speaking of canadian classics, though, i'm sure, being an old-skooler from quebec, woodsmaneh!, vous avez connaitre une jolie femme au nom de 'rene' (english for everyone else: you've met a pretty lady by the name of 'rene')? far as i know it was a 70/30 sativa, clone-only indoor strain bred by some dude named rene that named it after himself. cash crop ken has a cross available, it's on my "List" even though i don't wanna buy shit from VSB and they only carry him there. i don't think they're scammers, per se, but i try not to buy items from places where the proprietor has personally been a bitch to me. 

as far as dr atomic goes, he's one of my growing heroes. the grower who calls herself "mellokitty" wouldn't BE a grower without his influence and help. i cut my teeth on his genetics. 
that said, i can't comment on his customer service, because i've never been a customer of his. cg already knows this, but dr a was "one of the old dudes that i smoke with at the local canna cafe" until i made connections in the seed biz who told me who he was (young kitty:  ). sorry woods, not doubting you, it's just funny trying to marry the flaky old peaceful dude who uses the word "cerebral" more often in conversation than anybody i know, with the business-dick that flips his custies the bird. actually it makes him a bit more human in my eyes.  (srsly. you have to meet this guy to understand i think. there really is a sort of otherworldly aura about him.)... nepal baba and thai lights are the next dr a strains i want, "for the archives". 

the last HA strain i encountered was supposed to be a high yielding indica called "cherry", never grew it out without losing 1/3 to budrot, and it didn't smell particularly like any kind of fruit. having mistakenly thought it was "cherry bomb" (BIG difference), kitty was especially disappointed. 

well shit, jyer: i may have to buy some beans. and it's all your fault.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 30, 2011)

jyermum said:


> ...Kitty Jedi mind tricked me...


*waves hand* these ARE the clones you're looking for..... *waves hand again*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 30, 2011)

To be fair to Dr A and in my books that's Asshole there was a misunderstanding but I corrected it and he still flipper me the bird, I still have the email. Soit went like this got his seeds 4 phenols so sent an email and asked why and which was the keeper. He asked me where I got them and I said from him. Hitting the vap to much at the time, then relising my mistake a couple min later sent him another email saying"Brainfart" I bought them from Cross City in Ottawa, well I guess He thought I was insulting him so he sent back "do you know what a middle finger means" so I relised he did not know what Brainfart meant so sent him an explanation and apology right away with cut and paste from the urban dictonary and a couple other link's to support my claims and he just flipped me the bird again. So that's my side of the story. Still no reason to be rude to paying customer. Well we all vote with our money so there you go. It is too bad as I have quite a number of MMP that I work with and am always looking for good plants for me and them. But on the high side I discovered Sannies seeds last year and have been growing some of his gear and the ones I sexed will be ready starting Tue. next week.I be harvesting Uber Koush (can't get it anymore), jackberry F3, K.O Kush F4 and Anesthesia. His prices are great and stealth shipping the best.

You can talk to him by email great guy. Took 8 days to get to Ontario from the Netherlands 

http://www.sanniesshop.com/sannies-seeds/


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 30, 2011)

~: that is the best stoner misunderstanding *ever* :~


(sorry not trying to be flippant, i coul see how that would piss you off)


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 30, 2011)

this has been bugging me, so im just going to throw it out there..... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenol Phenol is carbolic Acid.

its not PHENOLS its PHENO as in Phenotype. as in the way a Genotype expresses its self in any given enviroment...... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenotype



> Phenotypes result from the expression of an organism's genes as well as the influence of environmental factors and the interactions between the two.


oh and Kitty. i just gota say...


> * even though i don't wanna buy shit from VSB and they only carry him there. i don't think they're scammers, per se, but i try not to buy items from places where the proprietor has personally been a bitch to me*


i know EXACTLY what you mean. the people who manage that place are kind of a joke, and deter buisness with their personality's..... personaly i think there "VSB specials" are hemp, every one of mine looked like industrial hemp and they were all male......but i have to but from there because there the only good place i can find for jordan of the islands, CC kens, and of course the koutney mountain seed CO


----------



## Beansly (Jul 31, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> beans: don't leave, man. i thought we were just having some adult political discourse. (have i mentioned i fucking HATE politics? )


 Hah. Well that's nice of you. Politics does make enemies out of otherwise happy people dunit? 
Thanks.


----------



## collective gardener (Jul 31, 2011)

Kitty, 

Can we hear more about your grow? And, remember PHENOTYPE...not phenol...for goddamn sakes.


----------



## jyermum (Jul 31, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> *waves hand* these ARE the clones you're looking for..... *waves hand again*



I'm sure they are but unfortunately you are a 48hr drive away . 

You did say you were curious and I would hate to be the one to blame for... Well you know about curiosity and the cat.


----------



## BambamLFC (Jul 31, 2011)

WHOA!.. that is a dope ass grow room! nice setup.. really nice


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 1, 2011)

BambamLFC said:


> WHOA!.. that is a dope ass grow room! nice setup.. really nice


Kitty is NOT fucking around.


----------



## Mauler57 (Aug 1, 2011)

The doob is rolled and I've pulled up a comfy chair. Should be good with all the hardware you have in your growspace. I am subscribed


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 1, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> we turn them... and switch them around every so often so nobody spends too much time on the outside (sort of like penguins in winter ). i want some of those plant holders with castors on them, dammit.
> 
> we're growing og's now, but i've heard from collective gardener that bubba kush seemed to *prefer the lack of light - he said his bubbas on the outside row outperformed the ones getting the full dose of light in the middle. (i mention this because we *could get bubba babies if we want)


If you have Menards near you, I just saw them for like $7 each. That's hella cheap, I've priced 'em a lot over the years. They weren't real heavy duty, but I'd say they should last a couple years of abuse at least.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

mornin everyone...


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 3, 2011)

Kitty,

Haven't heard from you in a bit. Everything ok?



https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 4, 2011)

guess which stoner totally forgot we had a long weekend until it happened? *duuuuh*

sorry about the delayed update, i finally got mr mello to take some pics tonight. hopefully tomorrow i get to get in there to play with my newly discovered macro button on the camera.....

meantime, enjoy.... :


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> guess which stoner totally forgot we had a long weekend until it happened? *duuuuh*
> 
> sorry about the delayed update, i finally got mr mello to take some pics tonight. hopefully tomorrow i get to get in there to play with my newly discovered macro button on the camera.....
> 
> meantime, enjoy.... :


I always forget the important stuff in the grow room the day before I'm supposed to do it. Hot on my mind until then. Your node spacing is great by the way, the combo of VHO and vert HPS seems to be about as close to the sun as you can get 



> play with my newly discovered macro button on the camera.....


Oh you silly Kitty! The old camera salesman inside me is rolling over!


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 4, 2011)

what? 

[bimbo] i'm just a girl.... [/bimbo]

what is the button right next to macro that says "MF"? i'm guessing it's not any of the things that come to mind right away.....


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 4, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Thanks Kitty. i might order the strains and breed my own Super Silver Haze but I'm still curious as to how can I make a 3+ way strain and stabilize it so each of them have a perfect back crossed strain and not just a 33.33% hybrid strain.


that is an ambitious project.  
let me be the first to admit i don't know very much about breeding. from what little i do know, that sounds like a year+ long project. 
keep me posted, i'd love to see the theory put into practise.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> that is an ambitious project.
> let me be the first to admit i don't know very much about breeding. from what little i do know, that sounds like a year+ long project.
> keep me posted, i'd love to see the theory put into practise.


It is. It will probably be almost 2 years to make it because it takes almost 2 months to grow out a plant from seed then about 6 to 12 weeks for flowering depending on the strain your growing. I might do a different 3 way strain because NL that I need isn't at the seedbank that I want to get it from.

Also very awsome looking garden.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice kitty hun thanks for stopping by my thread and looking hun..


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 4, 2011)

> *guess which stoner totally forgot we had a long weekend until it happened? *duuuuh**


ME! ahahaha.

i was just chilling, getting ready to goto work on monday and my partners like "hey, come back to bed, u know its a holiday....right?!?" man i was so STOKED! lmfao. needless to say BC civic day was a good day


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 4, 2011)

Kitty,

I have never seen healthier plants. Your experience and passion for growing is quite evident. I just can't wait to see them is full bloom. We're adding some more flowering area to the grow and I really want to try the BAVERB technique. I know I've been threatening that for a long time, but your grow is inspiring me. I have a feeling when Helper D gets a look at your plants in bloom, he'll insist on hanging some vertical lights. Do you run 1000's or 600's? How much distance to you keep between the bulbs and the plants?


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 4, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Kitty,
> 
> I have never seen healthier plants. Your experience and passion for growing is quite evident. I just can't wait to see them is full bloom. We're adding some more flowering area to the grow and I really want to try the BAVERB technique. I know I've been threatening that for a long time, but your grow is inspiring me. I have a feeling when Helper D gets a look at your plants in bloom, he'll insist on hanging some vertical lights. Do you run 1000's or 600's? How much distance to you keep between the bulbs and the plants?


thank you for the kind words, it means a lot coming from a grower of your calibre. this is our first time out using the t5's into flower, i'm quite impressed with the combination, although i'd still really like to get some super actinics in there.... hopefully next time. 
we run 1000s. my man designed a friend of ours' room with 600w baverbs (for those of you just joining in that's BAre VERtical bulBS); i'll see if he lets me take/post some pics. 

how much distance? um, idk, as close as we can get away with, without burnage? pics 3 and 4 in the pic update before this one (https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/445920-16000-watts-medigrow-og-kush-10.html#post6013196) are a pretty good indication. i'd say we give them roughly a foot to foot and a half radius. closer than that and you get wiltage, bleaching, all sorts of fun stuff. 
you're gonna show helper d my grow? i gotta say i'm a little bit starstruck. starting with a couple baverbs sounds good, i bet there's not as much of a "burning your scalp/ear/upper arm/back" learning curve that way.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 4, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Your node spacing is great by the way, the combo of VHO and vert HPS seems to be about as close to the sun as you can get


thanks! nothing quite like the low baverbs to prevent stretch.


----------



## Beansly (Aug 5, 2011)

I must have missed something...what's baverbs?


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 5, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I must have missed something...what's baverbs?


tee hee, it's an abbreviation cg and i made up when we first ran into each other on here, for the "hanging HID bulbs vertically method" like we do in our room. 
in short, it's BAre VERtical bulB, hence, baverb.


----------



## Paperhouse (Aug 5, 2011)

Nothing short of incredible. Those T5 badboys are monsters for veg


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

meow, purrfect garden kitty, you have such a green paw and im loving the white whiskers coming out. say kitty can i use my yellow leaves to make cannabutter with?


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 7, 2011)

i don't see why not, unless it's "disease-yellow". knowing your girls, i get the feeling it's just age-yellow, right?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

yes, mellow, just age related. wheeeww, im so happy you said that because all my leaves are yellow.I have been collecting them for weeks now. I dry them good and put them in the freezer. I love making canna butter for the cancer paitents (im allergic to it) . The yellow leaves are very stinky and i think they wil be pretty potent.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

hows things kitty your work is looking really good and im looking forward to seein those buds..excellent work..keep it up..


----------



## rene112388 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey kitty how ya been? Sorry I haven't been around but glad I made it here love what I see so far now got to catch up


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Kitty. Hope your girls are doing well. Can't wait to see pics and or video updates of them.


----------



## mugan (Aug 9, 2011)

kewl i finaly found this thread  .. subbed, WaIting for pics. you can grow Mk. respect


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 9, 2011)

hi mrs kitty is the garden of eden still growing strong and all well..how long u got left on your current crop..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Carson-MM-200-Micromax-60X-100X-Microscope/dp/B000P8AUMU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312941467&sr=8-1

MEOW, hello mrs mello. here are the last of my foxglove flowers. It was a magnificant flowering season and the hummingbirds were quite happy. 

what cat nip does for you trichomes do for me. meow. you have an amazing green paw kitty!


----------



## fumble (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello MK. Your indoor garden is as beautiful as your outdoor! Such a deep green, mmmmmmmy fav color. Excellent tutorials too, btw.


----------



## mugan (Aug 10, 2011)

Mello if you had to say how many plants you had in total, Flowers/ mj , veggies what would be the ruff EST.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks for the pics, drambert! beautfiful foxgloves!
so, when you use your scope, do you look through your powershot, through the scope? does that make it hard to focus?

thanks for stopping by, fumble! 

muggie: do i have to include the stuff that's not doing really well in that estimate?  
i have 35 canna plants inside and roughly 40 various flower pots in the container garden. plus about 1/4 acre of struuuuugling veggie garden. nothing but leafy greens so far, my tomatoes and peppers are still barely to my knees and juuuuuuust starting to flower, the roots seem to be doing well, but i won't know till i pull them up. looooooots of steamed greens of all sorts on the menu these days.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 10, 2011)

hows u hun all well i hope..u do in sum great works heres a link..

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-787.html


----------



## mugan (Aug 10, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> thanks for the pics, drambert! beautfiful foxgloves!
> so, when you use your scope, do you look through your powershot, through the scope? does that make it hard to focus?
> 
> thanks for stopping by, fumble!
> ...


very cool, well i am doing a little gardening my self but all my plants are barely established , might make a thread for them but, my growing kungfu is not to strong  they might not end up as well as i hope so al wait. but your thread sure has a lot of info been skimming cuz am to lazy to read it all  .


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 10, 2011)

mugan said:


> very cool, well i am doing a little gardening my self but all my plants are barely established , might make a thread for them but, my growing kungfu is not to strong  they might not end up as well as i hope so al wait. but your thread sure has a lot of info been skimming cuz am to lazy to read it all  .


Welp, if you want to make your growing "kung fu" strong you had better stop being lazy and read every damn thing you can. Ask questions, search for answers, don't be lazy, and your grow will thank you nicely.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 10, 2011)

In mugans defense, he doesn't have time to read everything. He's busy fighting off hippos and lions n shit!!


----------



## mugan (Aug 11, 2011)

LOLZ!! word dubbz ......word ,


----------



## mugan (Aug 11, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Welp, if you want to make your growing "kung fu" strong you had better stop being lazy and read every damn thing you can. Ask questions, search for answers, don't be lazy, and your grow will thank you nicely.


yer i know, but .. i was always too kool for skool . .. hides in da bushes..


----------



## THISguyy (Aug 11, 2011)

your ladies look amazing! do you ever take a step back and look at your room and say "holy fuck, i'm an animal"? haha.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 11, 2011)

mugan said:


> very cool, well i am doing a little gardening my self but all my plants are barely established , might make a thread for them but, my growing kungfu is not to strong  they might not end up as well as i hope so al wait. but your thread sure has a lot of info been skimming cuz am to lazy to read it all  .





Wolverine97 said:


> Welp, if you want to make your growing "kung fu" strong you had better stop being lazy and read every damn thing you can. Ask questions, search for answers, don't be lazy, and your grow will thank you nicely.


baaaaaa hahahaha lazy stoner, meet "i read every single link" stoner.....

love you both.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 11, 2011)

THISguyy said:


> your ladies look amazing! do you ever take a step back and look at your room and say "holy fuck, i'm an animal"? haha.


hey thanks! 

..... and i usually save that particular quote for when i'm done with my man......


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 11, 2011)

oh kitty, why you gotta be such a tease.....? 

(a: these are the only 2 decent pics out of.... 40 ish. gonna take more tonight. vid update in progress)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> thanks for the pics, drambert! beautfiful foxgloves!
> so, when you use your scope, do you look through your powershot, through the scope? does that make it hard to focus?
> 
> .


hey mellow, i hope your having a pleasant day 
when i use my scope i tear of a little piece of leaf with decent trichomees. I place it just right under the scope and try to find a really good area with pretty trichomes. I focus and zoom to the best visuals. I then take my powershot camera and place it over the eyepieceof the scope. I then start to zoom . I start with a small circle and then zoom until the picture fits up the field of view in the camera screen. Its a bit tricky at first and then when everything looks just fine. SNApperOO and hopefully youve got a decent image. I hope that helps. I will look very forward to your trichome pix Mello.. AmberT
edit..add on here.
mello i got you some paintbrush pictures yesterday!!!! i cant wait to show you later


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks so much for the tutorial, i think my man has a similar scope somewhere....



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mello i got you some paintbrush pictures yesterday!!!! i cant wait to show you later


i loooooooooove youuuuuuuuuuuuu (^3^)


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice nug porn. I would give the love of rep, but I need to spread more love before giving it to you again. See that twisty leaf in the second picture? I would remove it. Twisty leaves like that sometimes fold back into the nugs and cause me PM during my final ripening stage. I am not a fan of defoliation, but I've been observing exactly what happens in my garden when I get PM. Twisty leaves on the inside of the canopy are my #1 suspect, I've seen them do their dastardly deeds!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 11, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> hey thanks!
> 
> ..... and i usually save that particular quote for when i'm done with my man......


And then the links contained in that link, then more, more, more... hours later I emerge from the rabbit hole thinking holy fuck, I really just read all that...
Also, your PM box is full, but you already knew that.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 11, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> hey thanks!
> 
> ..... and i usually save that particular quote for when i'm done with my man......


Prrrrrrrrr....


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 11, 2011)

informational rabbit hole.... and wonderland really IS at the bottom.... 

box all clean now


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 11, 2011)

...God I love a good clean box...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

here are the paintbrush . arent they pretty. im hopin to get you some different colors this weekend kitty cat. meow. would it be possible for you to put your color flower journal link in your sig. thanks meow


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 11, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.Amber Trichome again.*

...... did it work? yay it did! (flower garden in sig, check!)

do me a favour and post them in there too, please, i just can't get enough!! damn, i love paintbrushes. do you guys get the white ones over there too?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

helllo mellow. im so happy you like the picture. I have so much more for you. I really dont recall ever seeing white paintbrush, but my eagle eyes will be on a mission to find a patch for you. You are going to go into a mad purrring frenzy when you see the flowers i have found for you kitty. this will be better than any cat nip you have had in a while. thanks for adding your flower sig. I will bust out my wildflower book and get this done up right for you mello. Im off to go harvest my ktrain now ..ill catch your furry ass later.lol Ambert


----------



## mugan (Aug 12, 2011)

NIce avy DR you have such nice landscapes where u are, nice flowers too


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 12, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Nice nug porn. I would give the love of rep, but I need to spread more love before giving it to you again. See that twisty leaf in the second picture? I would remove it. Twisty leaves like that sometimes fold back into the nugs and cause me PM during my final ripening stage. I am not a fan of defoliation, but I've been observing exactly what happens in my garden when I get PM. Twisty leaves on the inside of the canopy are my #1 suspect, I've seen them do their dastardly deeds!


yes! and remember folks, pinching not pulling!


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 12, 2011)

video update:

[youtube]2apsXpoQd7Q[/youtube]
soundtrack is queen and david bowie's "under pressure"


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

hows you miss kityy all well i hope the garden still strong ive got a indoor and outdoor now no were near as good of a setup as you but ill get there on day take a look if you want...


----------



## wheezer (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome video update girl....your the shit!! I love the music track choice as usual, everything lookin' bomb up in there. I totally love the ddition of the T-5s to the flower room. Keep it up kitty!! Your my hero-ess!!


----------



## Beansly (Aug 12, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> video update:
> 
> [youtube]2apsXpoQd7Q[/youtube]
> soundtrack is david bowie's "under pressure"


You know what your room needs? Another light.
Beautiful plants as purr usual. How far into flower are they?

P.S.
That's *Queen* & David Bowie kitty kat


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 12, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You know what your room needs? Another light.
> Beautiful plants as purr usual. How far into flower are they?
> 
> P.S.
> That's *Queen* & David Bowie kitty kat


all fixed thanks  (apologies to queen fans, i catch a glimpse of mr. bowie and all the blood rushes out of my brain and to.... parts unknown.... and i become unable to credit songs properly) 

they're 3rd week right now. and you're right, if i'm going to continue to listen to queen in there, i might have to install some stadium lights.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awsome garden Kitty. Your girls are looking very pretty as usual.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 12, 2011)

pic update for all you non-video watchers:

eeeeeevaaaaaaa:






jailbait porn:


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hahaha I love your jailbait pron Kitty


----------



## fumble (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow! Just awesome kitty. I am in awe. Killer vid, too.


----------



## Beansly (Aug 12, 2011)

I was joking about the light you nut. lol


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 12, 2011)

[smartass]i know[/smartass].

disco ball?


----------



## jyermum (Aug 13, 2011)

Gardens looking great Kitty. Lost about 40% of mine already to budworms, I guess that's another reason I miss growing inside.


----------



## mugan (Aug 14, 2011)

what are budworms BTW, how do they look likw


----------



## jyermum (Aug 14, 2011)

Not easy to post pics from the iPad but they are about an inch long and bright green with a few stripes. Almost impossible to see until the spots they are eating start rotting. Fucked up little bastard fuck creatures live next to the stem but only eat the buds. Found over 20 on 2 plants and it looks like the little fucks got more like 60% of my tops on those ones. Once the eggs are down you're kind of fucked because new ones keep hatching...."..FUCK!


----------



## mugan (Aug 14, 2011)

any protection?? i mean i i spray my plants down with organic insecticide


----------



## SupaM (Aug 14, 2011)

Great Op Kitty's(Mr. and Ms).... Love to see you guys in action! You run a real Class act!
All the Best!!


----------



## AZKING (Aug 14, 2011)

Badass kitty much props


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 14, 2011)

baaaAAAAaaahhh spectacles testicles wallet and watch...... budworms...... *runs away screaming*

they're like the budrot equivalent of bugs... evil... EEEVIL. i'm sorry to hear about that, jyer....  sniffles.

welcome newcomers!


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 14, 2011)

do you see any of the middle branches outside leafs turning purple? my plants look very similar to yours..i ordered some og kush seeds last year (reserva privada) i think and kept clones that turned into moms..i have noticed this have you? i am having a hard time finding info on the og strain


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 14, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> baaaAAAAaaahhh spectacles testicles wallet and watch...... budworms...... *runs away screaming*
> 
> they're like the budrot equivalent of bugs... evil... EEEVIL. i'm sorry to hear about that, jyer....  sniffles.
> 
> welcome newcomers!


...that's funny.

*budworm says to himself* HA! Crazy bitch dun put a hex on meh, Ay'll show huh...


----------



## jyermum (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah. After looking again today looks like 80% of my mendo madness pair. I sprayed the shit out of the Hindu Kush since it just started to flower hopefully I can save them.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 15, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> do you see any of the middle branches outside leafs turning purple? my plants look very similar to yours..i ordered some og kush seeds last year (reserva privada) i think and kept clones that turned into moms..i have noticed this have you? i am having a hard time finding info on the og strain


it does certainly show some very pretty "fall" colours (including purple). although that won't be for a couple weeks yet.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 15, 2011)

jyermum said:


> Yeah. After looking again today looks like 80% of my mendo madness pair. I sprayed the shit out of the Hindu Kush since it just started to flower hopefully I can save them.


crappy poopy doo doo. 

so i found this little tidbit today: 

_It is extremely important to keep a close eye on your plants even after having gotten apparent control of the initial situation. *The mature budworms will fall to the ground and burrow down into the soils where it pupates for about three weeks and emerges as a moth. (It is difficult to get all of them when spraying&#8230;..) The females lay eggs on blooms which then hatch into the budworms all over again and another cycle has begun*. Long hot summers favor their life cycles and there can be *as many as seven such cycles in a growing season*, thus the need to keep a close eye on things. Trying to time another spraying of insecticide approximately three to four weeks after controlling the first attack will keep your plants from suffering another major attack._

from 
http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/problems/budworms-roses.htm

i did not know that.
..... noticed any flying creatures?


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 15, 2011)

*shows wolvie the wrath of a honey badger in a leghold trap*

*hero pose*


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

hows u mrs kitty...


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Aug 17, 2011)

hey there nice job!


----------



## mugan (Aug 18, 2011)

wait ,, are bud worms visible. i mean if i stick my eye close nuff to the budd should i see em?


----------



## yfpeter (Aug 18, 2011)

so cool, perfect


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish I could stuff that video down my pants and carry it around. That is how much I like your garden Kitty. Poster girl of Grotek 2012.

Seriously though, your plants look very healthy, and they totally gobbled up those tomato cages. And I'm loving the noding from those bad boys. 

But how could you not know that was Freddy Mercury singing with Bowie? Come on now! I suppose it is understandable, first time I heard this song I asked "Who is backing up (vocals) for Mercury?" lol. The parenthesis are there to keep everyone from giggling, or maybe it's just pointing out the obvious?


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 18, 2011)

Kitty, the grow looks fantastic. I know how hard you guys worked. The long haul is now starting to pay off. If you're like me you have your fingers crossed praying for no problems. 

Thought you may want to know, Helper D has moved on. He had his hands in the cookie jar. Broke my heart. I'm trying to remain friends, but it's hard. Turns out he was stealing all along. I guess some people just can't help themselves with that much temptation.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 18, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Kitty, the grow looks fantastic. I know how hard you guys worked. The long haul is now starting to pay off. If you're like me you have your fingers crossed praying for no problems.
> 
> Thought you may want to know, Helper D has moved on. He had his hands in the cookie jar. Broke my heart. I'm trying to remain friends, but it's hard. Turns out he was stealing all along. I guess some people just can't help themselves with that much temptation.


Sorry to hear that CG. Having a bit of warehouse experience I know the temptations that can occur, but I couldn't ever bring myself to steal a cut for my own farm, no matter how outrageously dank. I had my own farm at home and nugs thrown at me all day for helping, so I never had the need or temptation to steal buds.

I have a dear friend that is splitting with his room mate because his room mate was pinching too.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 18, 2011)

looking tight kitty this is a great thread... i send peeps here all the time keep up the good work!!!


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 18, 2011)

mugan said:


> wait ,, are bud worms visible. i mean if i stick my eye close nuff to the budd should i see em?


uuummmmm, far as i know, if you can see them, you're probably pretty far gone. 
also: i don't know if you get the same budworms as here. have you tried googling "problem pests in [your area]"?


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 18, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I wish I could stuff that video down my pants and carry it around. That is how much I like your garden Kitty. Poster girl of Grotek 2012.
> 
> Seriously though, your plants look very healthy, and they totally gobbled up those tomato cages. And I'm loving the noding from those bad boys.
> 
> But how could you not know that was Freddy Mercury singing with Bowie? Come on now! I suppose it is understandable, first time I heard this song I asked "Who is backing up (vocals) for Mercury?" lol. The parenthesis are there to keep everyone from giggling, or maybe it's just pointing out the obvious?


 i'm never gonna live it down am i? 
geez, i KNEW it was queen and bowie, i took the track off "best of bowie" and david bowie is like frigging kryptonite for this kitty -- i become a powerless melted puddle ("queen who?" slobber slobber ). you have to understand mr bowie is at the top of my "honey do list" (yes, even now, i'm THAT sick).


----------



## mugan (Aug 18, 2011)

yer, (not google but research lolz) i never herd of them infact my friend who also grows out side has never encountered any thing other than spidy mites, but i would hate to be the exception u kno what i mean .. i spray the plants down but since am 5 weeks out of 12 into flower i have to stop otherwise al screw my trics, also my green house has less than perfect air circulation so i wanna lay off the humidity cuz of bud rot and mildew. and i seen what these worms can do and with how long it takes my plants to grow i cannot have my buds getting ate by someone other than me  (sorry for rans am high as kite right now  )


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 18, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Kitty, the grow looks fantastic. I know how hard you guys worked. The long haul is now starting to pay off. If you're like me you have your fingers crossed praying for no problems.
> 
> Thought you may want to know, Helper D has moved on. He had his hands in the cookie jar. Broke my heart. I'm trying to remain friends, but it's hard. Turns out he was stealing all along. I guess some people just can't help themselves with that much temptation.


 
oh cg, i'm so sorry to hear that. that IS heartbreaking. especially after all you went through together this last year. i know what kind of trust relationship happens between the grower and helper (having been both) -- it's devastating when that trust is breached, isn't it?

i've always suspected this but now i KNOW: you're a much nicer boss than mine was; if i'd been caught with my hand in the cookie jar at my last warehouse job, i'd most likely not still have that hand. literally. thing is, the perks of the job were plentiful enough already so if i'd been stealing on top of that, they'd've been ***PISSED*** and with good reason. 

anywho. i'm sure you have high (<-) hopes for helper g. as i always tell the male growers in my life: "having a female helper is like having a whole nother flower in the room; consider yourself blessed." (and humble too!! lolol)


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 18, 2011)

Joedank said:


> looking tight kitty this is a great thread... i send peeps here all the time keep up the good work!!!


thanks joe, you raaaawwwwwwk!!


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 18, 2011)

muggie: 
according to wiki, the only budworms you're likely to encounter are:

The *Oriental Tobacco Budworm* (_Helicoverpa assulta_) is a moth of the Noctuidae family. It is found all over the old worlds tropics, from South Africa through the Middle East, central and south-east Asia to Australia.
The wingspan is about 25 mm. The adults are migratory.
The larvae feed on various _Solanaceae_ species, including _Lycopersicon_, _Nicotiana_, _Physalis_ and _Solanum_.

The *cotton bollworm*, *corn earworm* or *Old World (African) bollworm*, _Helicoverpa armigera_,[1] (also known as the *scarce bordered straw* in the UK, where it is an immigrant[2]) is a moth, the larvae of which feed on a wide range of plants, including many important cultivated crops. It is a major pest in cotton and one of the most polyphagous and cosmopolitan pest species. It should not be confused with the similarly named related species _Helicoverpa zea._

....... and i guess they are also referred to as "bollworms", also from wiki:

A *bollworm* is a common term for any larva of a moth that attacks the fruiting bodies of certain crops, especially cotton.

..... noticed any moths flying around the greenhouse?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 18, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Kitty, the grow looks fantastic. I know how hard you guys worked. The long haul is now starting to pay off. If you're like me you have your fingers crossed praying for no problems.
> 
> Thought you may want to know, Helper D has moved on. He had his hands in the cookie jar. Broke my heart. I'm trying to remain friends, but it's hard. Turns out he was stealing all along. I guess some people just can't help themselves with that much temptation.


Damn, man. That is truly a shame. People are strange animals, I don't think I'll ever fully understand the depth of the human psyche. Stealing sucks, people. Just don't do it, karma is a bitch, and her payment plan is none too friendly for those who can't resist temptation to fuck people over for a few dollars more. At least you found out now, but make sure your backside is covered CG, because now he may become vengeful. No bueno. Sorry for the rant, but I feel for ya man.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 19, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i'm never gonna live it down am i?
> geez, i KNEW it was queen and bowie, i took the track off "best of bowie" and david bowie is like frigging kryptonite for this kitty -- i become a powerless melted puddle ("queen who?" slobber slobber ). you have to understand mr bowie is at the top of my "honey do list" (yes, even now, i'm THAT sick).


Not ever. Haha, it's okay, I'm not that big of a Queen fan. Don't worry Mello, we all have a little list of people that we would bone no matter what. Even if we lie to ourselves and say we don't.

My list just happens to be 10 pages long.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice trees Kitty! Just my type of grow. I swear by vertical lighting and have had great success. Go big or go home. I got a project similar to this in the works. Im sub'd for harvest. Keep doing what your doing! Great thread!

MEGA


----------



## lostNug (Aug 19, 2011)

Lookin great. Good to see some females doin it big.


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 19, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Damn, man. That is truly a shame. People are strange animals, I don't think I'll ever fully understand the depth of the human psyche. Stealing sucks, people. Just don't do it, karma is a bitch, and her payment plan is none too friendly for those who can't resist temptation to fuck people over for a few dollars more. At least you found out now, but make sure your backside is covered CG, because now he may become vengeful. No bueno. Sorry for the rant, but I feel for ya man.


I made nice with Helper D to avoid problems. I'll still give him some work with my other business, and some free smoke. It's a small price to pay to keep him from doing anything stupid. I really am not worried about it. The temptation was just too much. I let it slide for a while and he just got too greedy. I'll try and remain friends with him. But, his career in any grow op is finished. The word is out and he's thoroughly black-balled. It's too bad. He was a fast learner and could've been a talented grower one day.


----------



## davidgrimm (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice grow.

Kudos to you and well wishes!


----------



## jyermum (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the recurring problem with the budworms kitty. The ones that I had were bright green with a few stripes down the side. 

I hit the whole greenhouse with safer caterpillar killer and then yesterday with a hose end sprayer of spinosad (captn jacks) and will do the same weekly for a bit. The 2 mendo madness were the only ones that were infested and they are pretty far along. I'm gonna keep them limping to the finish to make a big batch of bho. Should still pull a good lb with no rot or poop on them.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 20, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Not ever. Haha, it's okay, I'm not that big of a Queen fan. Don't worry Mello, we all have a little list of people that we would bone no matter what. Even if we lie to ourselves and say we don't.
> 
> My list just happens to be 10 pages long.


well, if i divide my "honey do list" into "celebs that i have permission to seduce" and "celebs i would seduce anyway", david bowie would certainly have a place on the latter of the 2.....


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 20, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Nice trees Kitty! Just my type of grow. I swear by vertical lighting and have had great success. Go big or go home. I got a project similar to this in the works. Im sub'd for harvest. Keep doing what your doing! Great thread!
> 
> MEGA


thank you! i've been following your progress as well!


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 20, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Lookin great. Good to see some females doin it big.


thanks for stopping by, and thank you for bringing up something i've been wanting to address:

i WISH i WISH i WISH i could show you all what it's like to be a grower in BC, it's really something quite special. i can't quite explain it in words, and unfortunately, it's not something you're likely to experience as a visitor.....

around here, our room probably fits snugly under the "medium-sized" label, and guys like you see in "The Union" are _everywhere_....


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 20, 2011)

davidgrimm said:


> Very nice grow.
> 
> Kudos to you and well wishes!


thank you and hail fellow well met!


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 20, 2011)

jyer: this little dude? 



if you wiki "budworm", it gives you a list as long as your forearm.... this is the first one on the list that's north american and green with stripes -- the Tobacco Budworm. if i look at it for too long (especially around the "sucker" part) it gives me the heebyjeebies.


----------



## mugan (Aug 20, 2011)

ehh Btw thx mello for doing the wiki for my lazy ass . i don't think i got em but i have seen some moths around the house so al spray down the plants untill\ week 8 then that way maybe i get lucky


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 20, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> well, if i divide my "honey do list" into "celebs that i have permission to seduce" and "celebs i would seduce anyway", david bowie would certainly have a place on the latter of the 2.....


davis bowie? lmaoooo i think you would need a big set of balls and a dick to entice that guy


----------



## collective gardener (Aug 20, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> davis bowie? lmaoooo i think you would need a big set of balls and a dick to entice that guy


 
Ouch! Harsh, my man.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> thank you! i've been following your progress as well!


Im Flattered Kitty. Great to know some one of your caliber and medical experience is following me. Please feel free to post any advice or comments you may have. My next grow will be on the large scale like yourself. I plan on running 12 monster trees with 13 lights. Hoping to achieve 20 lbs minimum. I will be designing this room soon. I will post pics on my thread so stay tuned.

One more thing, I think its awesome your a woman grower. I am teaching my wife as well. Rock that shit!!!


----------



## jyermum (Aug 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> jyer: this little dude?
> 
> View attachment 1744441
> 
> if you wiki "budworm", it gives you a list as long as your forearm.... this is the first one on the list that's north american and green with stripes -- the Tobacco Budworm. if i look at it for too long (especially around the "sucker" part) it gives me the heebyjeebies.


That's the little bastard. They are a bright green that blends in so well the only way to find them is is by finding the dark pistols and rot spots and going digging in the nugs. They started an unnatural hatred in me for all insects with wings. I saw a butterfly tattoo the other day on a super pretty girl and was disgusted. Just not right


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 21, 2011)

jyermum said:


> They started an unnatural hatred in me for all insects with wings. I saw a butterfly tattoo the other day on a super pretty girl and was disgusted. Just not right


You should have sprayed her ass with some neem oil!


----------



## jyermum (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> You should have sprayed her ass with some neem oil!


Not sure if my wife would have liked that too much.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^^        ^^^^


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 22, 2011)

mornin mrs kitty hows u....


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 23, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Im Flattered Kitty. Great to know some one of your caliber and medical experience is following me. Please feel free to post any advice or comments you may have. My next grow will be on the large scale like yourself. I plan on running 12 monster trees with 13 lights. Hoping to achieve 20 lbs minimum. I will be designing this room soon. I will post pics on my thread so stay tuned.
> 
> One more thing, I think its awesome your a woman grower. I am teaching my wife as well. Rock that shit!!!


the magic ratio for maximizing yield seems to be 1kw lamp:3 plants. and by "magic" i mean that seems to be the trial-and-error conclusion that the tree growers we know keep coming to around here anyways.
although i know a guy that does pretty well for himself off a 1 600w: 3 plants ratio as well. 
food for thought at any rate. 

[edit: to clarify, i mean for large-plant grows here, that number obviously doesn't mean a lot to sog/scrog.]

and yes. more women should grow. i love that you're teaching your wife. that's awesome.


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey kitty and friends! Beautiful grow I must say, you must work hard but are great at what you do  . Thanks for the info regarding bud worms, i haven't seen any yet but I've sprayed azamax on my outdoor plants . Good to know what I'm looking for and just what they're capabr of before they get here (unless they're already here under my nose ). I'm definitely subbed, looks like you're going to have great results! 

PS, sorry about your helper.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks for stopping in brandon! it's been years since my last outdoor grow, but one's not likely to forget the onslaught of challenges nature tosses at ya.  slugs are _my_ personal nemesis. i swear they're aliens on an intergalactic imperial mission. (you should see me with the salt in the veggie garden... "holy shit it's jabba the hutt.... DIE JABBA DIE!!" *shrivel shrivel*)


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm a cruel bit#* with the salt!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey kitty, I'll trade you my gnat larvae for your slugs? haha


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 26, 2011)

those are some fatass gnat larvae.... (HELLLLLL NO on the tradesies, thanks  fg's are the first bug i ever fought.) do they have little black heads?


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 26, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Hey kitty, I'll trade you my gnat larvae for your slugs? haha
> 
> View attachment 1754937


I saw this exact sight in my own flood tray last night. I found out they don't like bleach water at all 

Tonight is drench night, they all get an Azamax drench. If that doesn't work I'll just kill everything in my soil, including the beneficial life, with some neem. Die fuckers die! Then it is a diatomaceious earth powdering up top to keep the survivors from escaping. I've been fighting gnats since I started growing in '09, and the longest I can get rid of them is for a season or two until they go back in full force outside, and some how only hang out in my indoor crop, never the outdoor crop. Caterpillars have been my only enemy outside, and green leaf mining mini-crickets, fuckers, but Thuricide has been murder on the caterpillars, they DO NOT survive that shit.

I might even kill all the adult fungus gnats out of spite with a doctor doom bomb. Talk about "Knock-Down" power. I've been using that word a lot today... knock-down power, haha.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 26, 2011)

No kitty they are all solid white. I noticed a few of them had 6 legs and were crawling around, unlike the majority of wigglers.



Jozikins said:


> I saw this exact sight in my own flood tray last night. I found out they don't like bleach water at all
> 
> Tonight is drench night, they all get an Azamax drench. If that doesn't work I'll just kill everything in my soil, including the beneficial life, with some neem. Die fuckers die! Then it is a diatomaceious earth powdering up top to keep the survivors from escaping. I've been fighting gnats since I started growing in '09, and the longest I can get rid of them is for a season or two until they go back in full force outside, and some how only hang out in my indoor crop, never the outdoor crop. Caterpillars have been my only enemy outside, and green leaf mining mini-crickets, fuckers, but Thuricide has been murder on the caterpillars, they DO NOT survive that shit.
> 
> I might even kill all the adult fungus gnats out of spite with a doctor doom bomb. Talk about "Knock-Down" power. I've been using that word a lot today... knock-down power, haha.


I heard that hygrozyme should kill them by itself, but I ended up mixing a brew of hygrozyme, SM-90 and 29% H202. If that doesn't work then I'm not sure what I'll do being that I'm entering week 8 of flower... It might be too late to do much else. My plants are begging for nutes but I'm screwing around with these damn gnat larvae!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 27, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> No kitty they are all solid white. I noticed a few of them had 6 legs and were crawling around, unlike the majority of wigglers.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that hygrozyme should kill them by itself, but I ended up mixing a brew of hygrozyme, SM-90 and 29% H202. If that doesn't work then I'm not sure what I'll do being that I'm entering week 8 of flower... It might be too late to do much else. My plants are begging for nutes but I'm screwing around with these damn gnat larvae!


Diatomaceious earth will keep them at least from getting on your buds. Also, sand, try it on your next crop as a top dressing.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 27, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I saw this exact sight in my own flood tray last night. I found out they don't like bleach water at all
> 
> Tonight is drench night, they all get an Azamax drench. If that doesn't work I'll just kill everything in my soil, including the beneficial life, with some neem. Die fuckers die! Then it is a diatomaceious earth powdering up top to keep the survivors from escaping. I've been fighting gnats since I started growing in '09, and the longest I can get rid of them is for a season or two until they go back in full force outside, and some how only hang out in my indoor crop, never the outdoor crop. Caterpillars have been my only enemy outside, and green leaf mining mini-crickets, fuckers, but Thuricide has been murder on the caterpillars, they DO NOT survive that shit.
> 
> I might even kill all the adult fungus gnats out of spite with a doctor doom bomb. Talk about "Knock-Down" power. I've been using that word a lot today... knock-down power, haha.


*Neem is not a knock down killer, it will do the job over time but the key word here is time. Fungus gnats are more of a pain in the ass then destroyer of plants. You need a hell of a lot of gnats to kill a plant. *

everything you need to know.

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7448.html

Fungus gnats love wet organic matter. They can be found in most artificial planting mixes, as well as in real soil with a high OM content. Fungus gnats are most commonly found inhabiting containers where the soil medium does not dry out. 

Most commercial potting mixes contain wetting agents, which counteract the hydrophobicity of peat (most mixes are peat-based), allowing them to be more easily remoistened. Wetting agents also tend to exclude air, since they break the surface tension of water, and thus allow it to enter much smaller spaces than normal. 

To be perfectly blunt, most people over-water their plants, either applying too much water too often, or too much water at any given time to compensate for not having watered frequently enough. Due to the shape and nature of most containers, a temporary ("perched") water table is created within the container after watering. This is a saturated zone, where oxygen is excluded. Re-applying water before this zone physically drops (dries out) keeps it in a saturated condition. Most plant roots will die if they remain in this zone for extended periods. 

All of this (wetting agents, wet peat, container shape and over-watering) contributes to root death and better housing and chow for fungus gnat larvae (in a study, most fungus gnats surveyed preferred dining in plastic pots and eating dead and dying roots).

So, keep the soil aerated, water intelligently and fungus gnats will be discouraged.

*TIP they love vinegar, *I went to the dollar store and bought some vinigar bottles like in the restaurant left the tops off and filled 1/2 full placed them near the plant and watched them fill with dead gnats. The narrow top is important to trap them.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 27, 2011)

Slugs and snails can be stopped by wrapping copper around the bottom of the stems, the copper burns them so they won't cross it. I use a copper mesh on my outdoor plants and never have issues.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/garden/page.aspx?c=&cat=2,51555&p=51241



*Copper Blocker*











Placed around gardens, this pure copper wire mesh repels snails and slugs, because they don't like touching copper. It can also be cut to length to stuff in cracks, gaps or other small openings in buildings to block birds or rodents or other animals. This wire doubles as a unique accent for gift wrapping, or an eye-catching trimming for seasonal decorations. 
Rolls are 5" wide and available in 25' or 100' lengths. Made in Canada. 
A great non-toxic, multi-use pest-control product.























Copper Blocker, 25'
SS407
















$14.90 






















Copper Blocker, 100'
SS405
















$42.50


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 27, 2011)

that's the stuff from lee valley, right? i've seen banana slugs longer than my middle finger crawling over that shit to get to my tomatoes. i'm thinking maybe the "shock" is relative to body size... an electrified fence'd probably stop a toddler way more effectively than an adult human, for instance. 

i looooooooove lee valley though. such a treasure trove for plant geeks like us. i could not live life without "the world's kindest nailbrush".

fwiw, i personally have my doubts on whether you guys are dealing with actual fg's. don't take my word for it, the last time i had an issue with fg's diazinon was still legal for household use.  



Dubbz0r said:


> No kitty they are all solid white. I noticed a few of them had 6 legs and were crawling around, unlike the majority of wigglers.


i gotta tell you dubbzy, this one has me stumped. ^^this^^ suggests to me that they aren't fg's. fg larvae have black heads, pupate (as tan or brown pupae), and emerge as (black) gnats. i've wracked my brain and google imaged various larvae until i almost made myself sick [srsly--> fuck you google  for throwing in the odd random root weevil larvae among the flies and gnats. disgusting things. *hurl* ] and i have no suggestions for what they actually might be. i thought maybe "root aphid" but i'm pretty sure aphids don't have a wormy-looking larval stage. 

i've shown your pic to one of my garden gurus who's a certified horticulturalist and we're going to consult her compendium of garden pests tonight because she's stumped too. she doesn't think they're fg's either.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> that's the stuff from lee valley, right? i've seen banana slugs longer than my middle finger crawling over that shit to get to my tomatoes. i'm thinking maybe the "shock" is relative to body size... an electrified fence'd probably stop a toddler way more effectively than an adult human, for instance.
> 
> i looooooooove lee valley though. such a treasure trove for plant geeks like us. i could not live life without "the world's kindest nailbrush".
> 
> ...


I'd have to guess root aphids. 
*shudders*


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i gotta tell you dubbzy, this one has me stumped. ^^this^^ suggests to me that they aren't fg's. fg larvae have black heads, pupate (as tan or brown pupae), and emerge as (black) gnats. i've wracked my brain and google imaged various larvae until i almost made myself sick [srsly--> fuck you google  for throwing in the odd random root weevil larvae among the flies and gnats. disgusting things. *hurl* ] and i have no suggestions for what they actually might be. i thought maybe "root aphid" but i'm pretty sure aphids don't have a wormy-looking larval stage.
> 
> i've shown your pic to one of my garden gurus who's a certified horticulturalist and we're going to consult her compendium of garden pests tonight because she's stumped too. she doesn't think they're fg's either.


Wow, thank you so much for doing that for me kitty!! +reppppp It has us stumped too, but...... whatever it is just got hooked up since I used the hygrozyme to break down all the dead matter in the soil for them to now feed themselves on. The hygrozyme will NOT kill the larvae. I was just up at my friends hydro store for 2 hours and was given the recommendation to stop treating them. I start week 8 of flower today so it's way too late to see any positive change. They recommended I give them one last nute solution and then straight water flushes for the last 2-3 feedings.

Edit: Look up root maggot on google images. I'd say these are the culprits and I am SOL... (shit outta luck) but I did find a great read.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/AR/archive/sep08/fungus0908.htm


Edit #2 I am also reading that Mosquito Dunks is a safe and effective way to kill gnat larvae or root maggots. The stuff is also safe enough for your pets to drink after the dunks have dissolved in water. On my way to Home Depot!


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 28, 2011)

eeeeeeeewwwwwww that's it, i'm taking a break from crawlers for a bit.... think i'm going a bit buggy.

jyer: during my image search i found one just for you... *blows kisses*



...mmmmmm hmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2011)

hahahahahaha! that is hella funny. Question for you Kitty...if I use hygrozyme, will it counteract the worm shit?


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 28, 2011)

i think if anything, an enzymatic additive like hygrozyme would help the worm shit do its thing.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 29, 2011)

So upon closer inspection I actually have root aphids, not fungas gnats. Thank you for the tips on how to spot them Mello. Does anyone have any good tips on blasting the little fuckers to hell? From what I've read they are tough little bastards to get rid of.

Great info woodsman, it's good info for everyone. But I am all to aware of how neem and azadirachtin extracts work. I was saying Doctor Doom has knock down power, not neem or azamax. However, if you have any more great info on root aphids and how to wipe them out, I am all ears!

I am thinking about nematodes, but i'm not sure, I want to know before I do a azamax drench, it'll kill em all off.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 29, 2011)

If your plants aren't in flowering and you want to but its a pain you could wash the soil off the roots and clean the roots make sure to clean the soil very well then get rid of it then get some new clean soil then use that and you might be able to treat for them still in the new soil to make sure you kill them completely.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 29, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> So upon closer inspection I actually have root aphids, not fungas gnats. Thank you for the tips on how to spot them Mello. Does anyone have any good tips on blasting the little fuckers to hell? From what I've read they are tough little bastards to get rid of.
> 
> Great info woodsman, it's good info for everyone. But I am all to aware of how neem and azadirachtin extracts work. I was saying Doctor Doom has knock down power, not neem or azamax. However, if you have any more great info on root aphids and how to wipe them out, I am all ears!
> 
> I am thinking about nematodes, but i'm not sure, I want to know before I do a azamax drench, it'll kill em all off.


well i'm sure glad you got them identified.... fg's thrive in wet, aphids thrive in drought; misidentification can exacerbate conditions. that and root aphids are hardier, more prolific, and do more damage than fg's, which are comparatively benign. when i fought them i was *infested*... my trays looked like dubbzy's, but my plants were relatively unscathed, albeit with a pronounced lack of vigour, but they weren't fucking off and dying or anything. if i remember correctly, they didn't really even yellow... just... stunted. whereas i've heard that unchecked RA's will kill 'em dead. (they're not common here; i hope it stays that way. *desperately knocking wood*)

i wonder why so many people are mis-identifying their bug problem as fg's. (i've spoken with 5 such folks this week, including you guys). (the actual culprits: 3 root aphids, dubbzys root maggots, and one case of fruit flies). oh, and i learned something new, too: fungus gnat = sciarid fly.

personally, if azamax doesn't do it, i'd go with something harder, not softer. (i find neem relatively ineffectual on non-microbes.) nematodes might help but it's really hard to get any outright infestation under control with an invertebrate biological (they can only eat so fast). not to mention they take time which we sometimes don't have. personally i would recommend a powder of some sort, or, if your heart's set on a biological, a microbe of some sort. [organophosphate: spectracide/diazinon; neonicotinoid: sevin (carbaryl); biological: BT (basillus thurengiensis) or maybe cordyceps lecanicillium lecanii] (i don't know much about cordyceps and have never had an opportunity to use them but i find them very very promising). (not to be mistaken with _cordyceps sinensis_, which is one of the more valued mushrooms in TCM and approved for human ingestion as an immune booster.)

refs: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1389172308700094 (<-- the study where they isolate l. lecanii as an entomopathogenic)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lecanicillium_lecanii (wiki on l. lecanii)

how i discovered cordyceps in the first place, and a basic explanation of how they work (many props to sir david):

[youtube]XuKjBIBBAL8[/youtube]

omg, somebody tell me to stfu, i'm on a pre-w&b ramble again....
edit: warning: viewer discretion advised if insect carcasses give you the heebyjeebies.


----------



## Beansly (Aug 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> well i'm sure glad you got them identified.... fg's thrive in wet, aphids thrive in drought; misidentification can exacerbate conditions. that and root aphids are hardier, more prolific, and do more damage than fg's, which are comparatively benign. when i fought them i was *infested*... my trays looked like dubbzy's, but my plants were relatively unscathed, albeit with a pronounced lack of vigour, but they weren't fucking off and dying or anything. if i remember correctly, they didn't really even yellow... just... stunted. whereas i've heard that unchecked RA's will kill 'em dead. (they're not common here; i hope it stays that way. *desperately knocking wood*)
> 
> i wonder why so many people are mis-identifying their bug problem as fg's. (i've spoken with 5 such folks this week, including you guys). oh, and i learned something new, too: fungus gnat = sciarid fly.
> 
> ...


Grows weed, sexy and smart. Your the whole package kitty. ;P


----------



## wheezer (Aug 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> eeeeeeeewwwwwww that's it, i'm taking a break from crawlers for a bit.... think i'm going a bit buggy.
> 
> jyer: during my image search i found one just for you... *blows kisses*
> 
> ...


woot woot... gettin' some fly, innerthigh!!


----------



## SupaM (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow! Incredible video and info as always.... Deep admiration for your gift!
ATB!


----------



## Dubbz0r (Aug 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> when i fought them i was *infested*... my trays looked like dubbzy's, but my plants were relatively unscathed, albeit with a pronounced lack of vigour, but they weren't fucking off and dying or anything. if i remember correctly, they didn't really even yellow... just... stunted.


See my plants look ok, minus the first grower deficiencies I've been going through. They may be stunted from something I did or from these little maggot bastards. It's too hard to tell. I am so very thankful that they did not kill my girls though! They would have been laying in the trash next to my body...lol


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> well i'm sure glad you got them identified.... fg's thrive in wet, aphids thrive in drought; misidentification can exacerbate conditions. that and root aphids are hardier, more prolific, and do more damage than fg's, which are comparatively benign. when i fought them i was *infested*... my trays looked like dubbzy's, but my plants were relatively unscathed, albeit with a pronounced lack of vigour, but they weren't fucking off and dying or anything. if i remember correctly, they didn't really even yellow... just... stunted. whereas i've heard that unchecked RA's will kill 'em dead. (they're not common here; i hope it stays that way. *desperately knocking wood*)
> 
> i wonder why so many people are mis-identifying their bug problem as fg's. (i've spoken with 5 such folks this week, including you guys). (the actual culprits: 3 root aphids, dubbzys root maggots, and one case of fruit flies). oh, and i learned something new, too: fungus gnat = sciarid fly.
> 
> ...


Please ramble on Kitty. I like all the shit I'm learning. What powder would you recommend, are you talking like Diatomaceous Earth? I'm down for whatever worked for you. I've spent quite a bit of time building up the life in my soil, but I really don't care if I have to kill it all off if it takes the aphids with it too. I am already using a few different bacterias and BT to fight them off, but I think I need to get down and dirty.

I'm trying to wonder through the links you went through the trouble of posting, but I'm also typing a resume so I'm dabbling in a little of both right now. lol. I hate making a new resume.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 30, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> See my plants look ok, minus the first grower deficiencies I've been going through. They may be stunted from something I did or from these little maggot bastards. It's too hard to tell. I am so very thankful that they did not kill my girls though! They would have been laying in the trash next to my body...lol


so, slight change of plans and i'm seeing my horticulturalist friend tonight so i'll try to remember to look it up for you (she has _great_ reference books, as you can imagine)....

and as someone who has, in her early days, melted all the trichs (and killed some buds too) off an entire crop by over-EndAlling it, i can say this:
whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger, but whatever kills your plants, makes your grow kungfu stronger.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 30, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Please ramble on Kitty. I like all the shit I'm learning. What powder would you recommend, are you talking like Diatomaceous Earth? I'm down for whatever worked for you. I've spent quite a bit of time building up the life in my soil, but I really don't care if I have to kill it all off if it takes the aphids with it too. I am already using a few different bacterias and BT to fight them off, but I think I need to get down and dirty.
> 
> I'm trying to wonder through the links you went through the trouble of posting, but I'm also typing a resume so I'm dabbling in a little of both right now. lol. I hate making a new resume.


sorry jozi, i was gonna ramble on about neurotoxins for a bit but my day just started without me.... more on that later.
good luck on the job hunt.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> sorry jozi, i was gonna ramble on about neurotoxins for a bit but my day just started without me.... more on that later.
> good luck on the job hunt.


 Haha, I know that feeling all to well. I hope I get this job, I was up until 3 trying to make that resume sound descent. My old one was crap, I'm surprised nobody laughed at me... at least not to my face. haha.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

hows it goin mrs kitty hope everything is goin well.....


----------



## brandon727272 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lovin the video kitty! That fungus is crazy, it's amazing how over time natural fungi like that evolve to keep insect population in check.


----------



## mugan (Sep 1, 2011)

sup been gone a while, any thing new Mello..? hope the grow is going well


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 3, 2011)

wow it's been a crazy week. now let me dig myself out from under the frybread and homemade preserves..... *ooph*

so. neurotoxins. most neurotoxin pesticides seem to work on the cholinesterase pathway (an enzyme necessary for nerve function). HOW they work on said pathway seem to determine their relative toxicities to insect and mammals.

my poison of choice for soil-bornes was diazinon.... until they made it illegal for household use. (if you have it you can still use it but you can't buy it unless you're agricultural)
diazinon is an organophosphate, and my understanding is that organophosphates work by permanently disabling the glands that produce them (cholinesterase). thing is, while organophosphates tend to degrade quickly in water, they work on a neurological pathway common to both insects and mammals so they're toxic (sometimes permanently) to both, as with most chemical pesticides you really want to read up on halflives and keep track of your application times.

onto neonicotinoids.
imidacloprid is a popular neonicotinoid, which, while it works on cholinesterase, it works on a system more prevalent in insects than in mammals so is relatively less toxic to us. Bayer Advanced is imidacloprid. 
carbaryl is another neonicotinoid, Sevin is carbaryl. carbaryl was also the substance involved in the Bhopal disaster, but since then (and possibly because of that) they've changed the manufacturing process to be less of an environmental threat (notice i said "less" of a threat, not "harmless"). 

i've heard that with root aphids you want to give your whole room a good scourge between shows to get completely rid of them (i've heard of people doing a room-spray-down-and rinse with avid); from what i hear it's nigh-on impossible to actually GET RID of them once you have them in flower.... you can only do your best to keep them in check. (someone i know once referred to them as "the motherest, fuckerest, little beasts EVER")..... how far along are you jozi?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 3, 2011)

you got to use this it's what you always wished for. Kills just about every thing and is OMRI

Azamax 16 oz






Click to enlarge 

Click to enlarge Item Number: 0105-6500 Description: OMRI-Listed Azamax is a broad-spectrum organic insecticide that controls pests like mites, aphids, whiteflies, caterpillars, thrips, grasshoppers and more! Its active ingredient, a natural derivative of the neem tree, is safe enough for application in any high people-traffic area. It's also great as an additive to other insecticides, since it makes pests more vulnerable to them.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 3, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> you got to use this it's what you always wished for. Kills just about every thing and is OMRI
> 
> Azamax 16 oz
> 
> ...


indeed, great stuff.... but i think we were talking "if azamax doesn't do the trick"....? we use it as a preventative.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 3, 2011)

welp, they are starting to bulk up a bit....


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 3, 2011)

*drumroll*

~: porn!! :~


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 3, 2011)

Such beautiful girls kitty!


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 3, 2011)

og kush? wtf. do u feel privliged to be in the same room as the og kush? just awsome looking plants. what a smoke those girls are going to be.fucking fuck. great job.
thats the best of the best.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 3, 2011)

privileged --> absolutely. lots of worship goin' on up in here.


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 3, 2011)

mellow your grow is amazing...your plants look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 3, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> you got to use this it's what you always wished for. Kills just about every thing and is OMRI
> 
> Azamax 16 oz
> 
> ...


Eh, Azamax didn't do it for me. It takes a mult-pronged approach.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 3, 2011)

3 more weeks..... we just started the monster bloom additive..... you guys are gonna LOVE it when the magnesium sulphate starts doing its sweet thang.....


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 3, 2011)

i have to interject here and mention that i highly recommend the use of a silica additive like potassium silicate... it definitely noticeably ups your pest and disease tolerance --> which makes sense, since potassium is supposed to assist starch production and therefore means harder stalks and leaves for those wee mandibles to try to chomp on.... 

right now, a friend of mine has the ol' spider mites on 4 of his 45 plants. the rest? nothing. those 4? so webbed you pronounce the second "e"; webbéd. he doesn't get it. those things have been azamaxed, end-alled, and finally *shudders* avided. just those 4 too, everybody else has just been azamaxed and they're fine.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i have to interject here and mention that i highly recommend the use of a silica additive like potassium silicate... it definitely noticeably ups your pest and disease tolerance --> which makes sense, since potassium is supposed to assist startch production and therefore means harder stalks and leaves for those wee mandibles to try to chomp on....
> 
> right now, a friend of mine has the ol' spider mites on 4 of his 45 plants. the rest? nothing. those 4? so webbed you pronounce the second "e"; webbéd. he doesn't get it. those things have been azamaxed, end-alled, and finally *shudders* avided. just those 4 too, everybody else has just been azamaxed and they're fine.


and with og kush those silica products make a huge difference.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 3, 2011)

K2SiO3 is the shit! I will never never never never grow without it and none of you should be either! A plant without bugs, disease, or deficiency is a plant that yields heavy!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> *drumroll*
> 
> ~: porn!! :~


 My pants... they grow tight!


----------



## mugan (Sep 4, 2011)

those are so purrty


----------



## Joedank (Sep 4, 2011)

Sexy sexy mizz kitty. Love that porn your og looks just like my rascal (firecut) og it's like ten years old and is my #1 stunner . Running structure and lemon fule smell . Love your set up. And potassium silicate is amazing for growing!!Good tip


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 5, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Sexy sexy mizz kitty. Love that porn your og looks just like my rascal (firecut) og it's like ten years old and is my #1 stunner . Running structure and lemon fule smell . Love your set up. And potassium silicate is amazing for growing!!Good tip


What the fuck do I have to do to get that cut? I don't give a shit, I want that cut!!


----------



## Paperhouse (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to finally see an update, I love what I'm seeing kitty!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> What the fuck do I have to do to get that cut? I don't give a shit, I want that cut!!


You must clean the litterbox forever. But yeah, she obviously has a choice cut. Great work kitty.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> You must clean the litterbox forever. But yeah, she obviously has a choice cut. Great work kitty.


 I was talking to Joedank, but that statement applies to Kitty too, her OG is beautiful. But Joedank has a cut I've been searching for a very long time.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I was talking to Joedank, but that statement applies to Kitty too, her OG is beautiful. But Joedank has a cut I've been searching for a very long time.


Oh. *sulks away*


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 5, 2011)

HE'S GETTIN AWAY!!

*turns into tentacle monster*
*tackles wolvie*


[edited for adult content]


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Oh. *sulks away*


 I still like what you had to say if it makes you feel any better, lol.


mellokitty said:


> HE'S GETTIN AWAY!!
> 
> *turns into tentacle monster*
> *tackles wolvie*
> ...


 Oh lawd. I remember how absolutely shocking this was in Middle School, the Japanese are repressed people. lol.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 5, 2011)

mmmmm.......

gasoline and lemons.......


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 5, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> mmmmm.......
> 
> gasoline and lemons.......


Ahahahaha! I was just sniffing a plant and said the exact same thing. My SFV OG has that lemon diesel funk too, and a hint of jasmine  How are you handling the new drama kitty?


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 5, 2011)

by staying out of it, mostly. 
i tend to have a laissez-faire attitude about things, especially when it comes to other adults. figure if there's something offensive going on, _somebody's_ gonna report it, right?

that said, everybody, if there's something with the journal section i can help you with, please don't hesitate to ask....


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats on the promotion kitty!! 

I'll make sure I start behaving


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 6, 2011)

*calmly polishing riding crop*


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 6, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> by staying out of it, mostly.
> i tend to have a laissez-faire attitude about things, especially when it comes to other adults. figure if there's something offensive going on, _somebody's_ gonna report it, right?
> 
> that said, everybody, if there's something with the journal section i can help you with, please don't hesitate to ask....


Good idea. Lol, a bunch of silliness is all it was. I wanted to keep my mouth shut but it reminded me all to much of a book I once saw in an office and sort of trickled through, had to make the reference.
Can you keep the go'mer'ent out of my journal if I make one? If not I am out of questions. I will never forget how Integra21 got popped for growing a little tiny grow, but then again, he could have been squealed on by somebody else, and it wasn't because of RIU, but he was advertising his entire grow as legal on here, although there were no medical cannabis laws in AZ. I'm as legal as it gets for cali, but I still only post pics in other people's threads if I ever let my numbers get out of control. 

Stoned... rambling... was going to say something else, then I spotted an article that said men who stare at breast have lower heart health issues. And this makes a lot of sense to me actually, LOL! God.... I just can't think of anything else besides that now.... wtf was I going to say??? Bahahaha.

Oh yeah, I have a pack of seeds and I want to plant them sooooo bad! Lol, that was it! But I've restricted myself to germinating seeds every thursday, to keep it organized. 6 seeds at a time. But I want to germinate these White Castle right now!! Maybe I should go get some more from a collective and get some more variety, I have a friend growing out 2 White Castle for me right now, but that isn't a very good selection for making a mom. Just send me a cut already! Jebus!


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 6, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> HE'S GETTIN AWAY!!
> 
> *turns into tentacle monster*
> *tackles wolvie*
> ...



Tentacle monster= rape time in anime...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 6, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> Tentacle monster= rape time in anime...


No way.....


----------



## Joedank (Sep 6, 2011)

for entertaining me with your good tips and whitty banter on a number of threads..... this pheno is where i though our cuts look kinda alike (I dont grow just og so mine is not nearly as nice as yours sorry)View attachment 1772778View attachment 1772779View attachment 1772780 my og gets the short end of the stick on the nutes she likes a 1.6 ec but everyone else wants 1.8 not to fade sooo whats a croppa to do i add on gallon to the rez at the end and just let fly guess i should baby it more 

joz pm has been sent if you in a med state the cut is there please go to my thread to ask me any questions i lurk there most...peaceJD


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 6, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Good idea. Lol, a bunch of silliness is all it was. I wanted to keep my mouth shut but it reminded me all to much of a book I once saw in an office and sort of trickled through, had to make the reference.
> Can you keep the go'mer'ent out of my journal if I make one? If not I am out of questions. I will never forget how Integra21 got popped for growing a little tiny grow, but then again, he could have been squealed on by somebody else, and it wasn't because of RIU, but he was advertising his entire grow as legal on here, although there were no medical cannabis laws in AZ. I'm as legal as it gets for cali, but I still only post pics in other people's threads if I ever let my numbers get out of control.
> 
> Stoned... rambling... was going to say something else, then I spotted an article that said men who stare at breast have lower heart health issues. And this makes a lot of sense to me actually, LOL! God.... I just can't think of anything else besides that now.... wtf was I going to say??? Bahahaha.
> ...


WHAT THE HELL are you smoking, young man? and did you bring enough for the whole class?? if not -- *brandishing riding crop*


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 6, 2011)

you know, i seem to have my virtual "way" with poor wolvie an awful lot in this thread.... shall i send your ringpiece a card? 

(.... and how did i know phil was gonna like the tentacle monster reference?)


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 6, 2011)

Joedank said:


> for entertaining me with your good tips and whitty banter on a number of threads..... this pheno is where i though our cuts look kinda alike (I dont grow just og so mine is not nearly as nice as yours sorry)View attachment 1772778View attachment 1772779View attachment 1772780 my og gets the short end of the stick on the nutes she likes a 1.6 ec but everyone else wants 1.8 not to fade sooo whats a croppa to do i add on gallon to the rez at the end and just let fly guess i should baby it more
> 
> joz pm has been sent if you in a med state the cut is there please go to my thread to ask me any questions i lurk there most...peaceJD


looking good joe! (and they do look alike -- do you find the tops get sort of "raggedy" looking towards the end?)
oddly enough, although i'm not a big fan of monocrop culture, i prefer to run just one strain per show. i've had stuff happen where i had 3 strains running happily and then introduced one (hashplant) strain that pretty well _invited_ powdery mildew into the room..... 
of course, with our plant limit, if i want to introduce a new strain or 2, running them in the same room is going to become unavoidable.... and there are a few i'm eyeing up.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 6, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> you know, i seem to have my virtual "way" with poor wolvie an awful lot in this thread.... shall i send your ringpiece a card?
> 
> (.... and how did i know phil was gonna like the tentacle monster reference?)


What can I say? I'm a glutton for your punishments...


----------



## Joedank (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes mrskitty I was just examining one befor I read that post ?!"thinking I must have been a little rough with it "and would keep the fan off of it in the future a few trichs brushed off and such . I have always found the dried product beyond compare as it seems to shrink more than most ? Have you seen that at all? The fruits she bears are large calax wise but dry condensing oils alot on the slow way to 50% humidity.... But I digress tell me more about strains you want to run please. I just picked up critical haze to satisfy my desire for fruity hazy love ... But a full room??? Don't know yet...


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 6, 2011)

Joedank said:


> for entertaining me with your good tips and whitty banter on a number of threads..... this pheno is where i though our cuts look kinda alike (I dont grow just og so mine is not nearly as nice as yours sorry)View attachment 1772778View attachment 1772779View attachment 1772780 my og gets the short end of the stick on the nutes she likes a 1.6 ec but everyone else wants 1.8 not to fade sooo whats a croppa to do i add on gallon to the rez at the end and just let fly guess i should baby it more
> 
> joz pm has been sent if you in a med state the cut is there please go to my thread to ask me any questions i lurk there most...peaceJD


You the man. That is definitely the raskal fire og cut, all my OG or chem crosses are always low EC feeders. I used to have a Face Off that wouldn't eat more than 850ppm (.7 TDS) My SFV OG f3 (swerves cross) doesn't like anything over 1250 at the same TDS factor.



mellokitty said:


> WHAT THE HELL are you smoking, young man? and did you bring enough for the whole class?? if not -- *brandishing riding crop*


ROFL, oh my god Kitty I have some real deal blue dream I grew out and rolled in some Strawberry Cough x C99 hash. I tell you, real Blue Dream is hard to get even so close to the source, but it is some killer fucking smoke! I have a half pound for the class if they'd like to truck on down to my neck of the woods and smoke some with me, lol.



mellokitty said:


> looking good joe! (and they do look alike -- do you find the tops get sort of "raggedy" looking towards the end?)
> oddly enough, although i'm not a big fan of monocrop culture, i prefer to run just one strain per show. i've had stuff happen where i had 3 strains running happily and then introduced one (hashplant) strain that pretty well _invited_ powdery mildew into the room.....
> of course, with our plant limit, if i want to introduce a new strain or 2, running them in the same room is going to become unavoidable.... and there are a few i'm eyeing up.


I hate the idea of monocropping too Kitty, but that is what I do now a days for the most part, not until a strain passes 1-2 grows in a test tent can it grow along side my indoor girls. I've had a Chem, a sour grape, and that SC99 hybrid I hashed out fuck up my entire fucking garden. I was lucky enough to get enough non-moldy product to hash off the SC99. Oh, and a whiteberry cut I got from a old grow partner. All of them banned. Whiteberry is coming back because from seed she is a pretty reliable girl.



Joedank said:


> Yes mrskitty I was just examining one befor I read that post ?!"thinking I must have been a little rough with it "and would keep the fan off of it in the future a few trichs brushed off and such . I have always found the dried product beyond compare as it seems to shrink more than most ? Have you seen that at all? The fruits she bears are large calax wise but dry condensing oils alot on the slow way to 50% humidity.... But I digress tell me more about strains you want to run please. I just picked up critical haze to satisfy my desire for fruity hazy love ... But a full room??? Don't know yet...


My old Face Off plant did the same thing, looked very similar too, I've never been able to track down the genetics of faceoff though, I don't know if it's an OG cross or Chem cross. I think it's an OG cross because it is very earthy. I think it is a headband cross actually... hmmmm, I'll have to figure it out. Headband qualifies as OG Kush in my opinion, I mean, it has a solid kush cross in it. That 707 Headband is stellar too if you guy's haven't given it a shot yet.


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 7, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> (.... and how did i know phil was gonna like the tentacle monster reference?)



Im a sick individual I am disgusting, but with a sweet handsome exterior, so the world is blind to my filth....lolz


----------



## mugan (Sep 7, 2011)

where is every one going, fumble mello and konna Are MIA.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 7, 2011)

don't you know? we were all invited to a super-secret girl grower convention -- we've been too busy having sweaty pillow fights and practising making ooot on each other to play farmer with the boiiiis. 

i kid. 

i don't know where the girls are, but i've been using up my daily allotted riu time battling spambots. *facepalm*


----------



## mugan (Sep 7, 2011)

ehhh? whats all that about


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 7, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> don't you know? we were all invited to a super-secret girl grower convention -- we've been too busy having sweaty pillow fights and practising making ooot on each other to play farmer with the boiiiis.


That sounds pretty hot.


----------



## hazorazo (Sep 8, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> don't you know? we were all invited to a super-secret girl grower convention -- we've been too busy having sweaty pillow fights and practising making ooot on each other to play farmer with the boiiiis.
> 
> i kid.
> 
> i don't know where the girls are, but i've been using up my daily allotted riu time battling spambots. *facepalm*


This shit made me LOL. Makes me think of that "male pornographic fantasy" line in Dazed and Confused......good shit....especially the making ooot part......still laughing


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 8, 2011)

lol, it's all part of the rigamarole whenever i go out with my girls..... i moved out of town to be with my man, so "a night out with the girls" is now "an overnight out with the girls."

so whenever the menfolk are like "so whatcha girls gonna get up to?" the stock response is:

10:00 to 10:30 - sweaty pillow fight
10:30 to 11:15 - practise makkin oot
11:15 to 11:45ish - so-and-so crying about her ex
11:45 to midnight - bitchfest about our current men
midnight - same thing we do every night, binky. TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 8, 2011)

It's Pinky, it's Pinky and the Brain
One is a genius
The other's in-sane...

We're laboratory mice
Our genes have been spliced

It's Pinky
It's Pinky and the Brain, brain, brain, brain, brain...


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 9, 2011)

There are two levels of happiness a man's brain works at, the sloppy sexy side, and the childish immature side... All these sweaty pot growing girls making oot and pinky and the brain is appeasing me on all levels. Ahahaha. Now I'm nostalgic and it's getting hot in here!

The ooots are killing me too hazo, kitty is too damn funny!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 9, 2011)

what are you on abooot? it's how i talk irl. 

(btw, making ooot is actually pronounced makkin ooot -- i turn scottish when i lez ooot.)


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hahaaha I love this thread!


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 9, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> what are you on abooot? it's how i talk irl.
> 
> (btw, making ooot is actually pronounced makkin ooot -- i turn scottish when i lez ooot.)


Highlandr lesbos are my favorite lesbos..... I want to be kid napped by Scottish Lezzies and fed haggis and made to be a sole man stud for the propagation of the Lesbians of teh Highlands....

I have small dreams


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 12, 2011)

but what if you prove to be a son-throwing stallion? (sons don't make great lezbos.)
it'd be good if you were a racehorse or show horse, but them edinboRRRuh lezzies mayn't like it too much: "DEATH BY SNOO SNOO~~"


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## mellokitty (Sep 12, 2011)

are those real guns?? HOT.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Jozikins (Sep 12, 2011)

God dammit, why is it so tough to get these pictures full sized? I learn like every week and forget.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 12, 2011)

edit post --> mouse over pic --> click on the pencil doohickey in the corner --> it should give you format options.

i THINK. not sure.

EDIT: these days it's double click on the image in the quick reply box --> dialog box


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 13, 2011)

You are correct 50% on that post. I found out if that doesn't show up as a picture when you edit (shows up as an attachment text format) you need to go to *Go Advanced*, scroll down to *Additional Options*, select *Manage Attachments* and select a image in the window of thumbnails, then go ahead and select the *Insert Inline *icon at the bottom. After editing my post doing this, I was able to edit my post again, *Go Advanced* and the picture appeared... I don't remember if I went advanced because I've been drinking tonight and that info already kind of faded, lol. But either way, after that, I was able to click on that pencil and select the image to be formatted in the left side of the post and it showed up as the full image.

Mmmm, IPA.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 13, 2011)

well now that we've got snoosnoo and cartoons covered, how's about some pillowtalk doughnuts?


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 13, 2011)

yes plz!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 13, 2011)

do you EVER sleep?


----------



## mugan (Sep 13, 2011)

insomnia is a bitch thats why god invented indica


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 13, 2011)

I get an average of 4-5 hours of sleep each night with or without the indica (if I'm lucky). My father lives by the saying "I'll sleep when I'm dead"........................... I never said my father was smart.


----------



## hazorazo (Sep 13, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> well now that we've got snoosnoo and cartoons covered, how's about some pillowtalk doughnuts?


This is just not fair....gotta go get some damn doughnuts now! Fuck!


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 13, 2011)

Mello if i wasnt already madly in love....id be sending you flowers, candies and stalker-grams.... cuz you are too-cool-for-school  Donuts and weed growing 2 of my passions....
hahaha no srsly imma stalk you!


j/k 

And dubbz..i only sleep 4-5 hours a night as well.... always been an insomniac. Even with weed ambien or w/e i get 4-5 hours max


----------



## mugan (Sep 13, 2011)

lolz ya she is a trifecta, and for my sleeping habits it depends i go 3 days without sleeping and sometimes al sleep like 18 hours, shit is un healthy


----------



## mugan (Sep 13, 2011)

BTW PHilo been wondering , WHhats ya AVY about


----------



## mugan (Sep 13, 2011)

BTW PHilo been wondering , WHhats ya AVY about


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 13, 2011)

my avatar???

Its a Anonymous guy in a storm Trooper masks staring down riot cops.

^^


----------



## mugan (Sep 13, 2011)

lolz random  , sorry for double post but am having issues with my input devices


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 13, 2011)

mugan said:


> lolz ya she is a trifecta, and for my sleeping habits it depends i go 3 days without sleeping and sometimes al sleep like 18 hours, shit is un healthy


ummmmm isn't that a horseracing bet? what'd i miss?

i sleep 4 or 5 hours at a stretch, but i suspect my internal clock is shorter than 24 hours - i've been finding the fingerhash is good for regulating my sleep pattern.... get high as fuck for an hour then *bang* burnout....


----------



## mugan (Sep 13, 2011)

hehe thought it means 3 in one , cooking, growing, smoking ... trifecta


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 13, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> do you EVER sleep?


 I go to bed late as I can and wake up as early as I have to. So that answer is "no" not it any typical human sense. lol.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 13, 2011)

mugan said:


> lolz random  , sorry for double post but am having issues with my input devices


 Once you've spent enough time (too much) on the internet that avatar actually makes perfect sense.


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow! Very impressive stuff here mellokitty. Outstanding grow room, grow and humorous thread. I'm pullin' up a chair for your final weeks of this grow and I'm sure I'll be following your future grows as well. Subbed.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 14, 2011)

i really want to dress mr. mello up as phil's avy for halloween.... i'm sure i can find a storm trooper helmet, but getting him into a white suit might be a whole nother challenge.


----------



## mugan (Sep 14, 2011)

lolz, looks pink to me , that might prove even harder


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 14, 2011)

Tell him Storm Troopers on business trips are your new "thing." He'll get it.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 14, 2011)

"mr pink? why the fuck do i gotta be mr PINK?"
--reservoir dogs


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice reference.


----------



## mugan (Sep 14, 2011)

lolz, Never watched  , should i ?,,,...


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, yes you should. I think I'll watch it today too. Nothing to do until my car part comes in tomorrow. Oil leak rotted away my harmonic balancer. Really pissed a 25 dollar job became a 250 dollar job.


----------



## mugan (Sep 14, 2011)

lolz, thatz why i used to be ocd bout my motor maintenance


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 14, 2011)

mugan said:


> lolz, Never watched  , should i ?,,,...


Definitely. One of my all time favorites.

[video=youtube;4XBZO8JcClM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XBZO8JcClM[/video]


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 14, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Definitely. One of my all time favorites.
> 
> [video=youtube;4XBZO8JcClM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XBZO8JcClM[/video]


Dammit! It won't let me like this post!


Oh, and I just noticed that you're in MI too Dubz. +Rep to a fellow Michigrower!!!!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 14, 2011)

i've been noticing a lot lately that you have to refresh the page sometimes for the 'like' button to come back....damn internet gnomes. all stealing buttons and shit.


----------



## 313 Kronix (Sep 14, 2011)

Ahh Haaa! It worked lol


----------



## jyermum (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey kitty. Been MIA for a while with late night trimming, early morning diapers (he's a month old today  ) and all day work. How's the grow coming? 

Your greenhouse Avalon grow was pushed back a few months so I can get rid of some other gear first. I've. Convinced myself that the Avalon will be a keeper and don't want these other beans to get waisted. So I'm waiting on some agent orange to crack right now. Hopefully one out of handful will be a keeper and I can keep a cut in the rotation.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't believe I've never seen this thread befoe mk. 

Gonna sub now, looks great so far! Have only read the first page but I'm sure ur killin it!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 17, 2011)

congratulations jyer!! what an exciting time!

and welcome to the dungeon woodie!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 17, 2011)

teaser porn:


----------



## jyermum (Sep 17, 2011)

"mmmm I see your calyxes are plump and swollen" said the shy man with thick glasses before the growing tentacles were visible under his long coat... .


----------



## Joedank (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like week eight or nine  very shall we say juicy kitty it always amazes me that pot can't be plucked an eaten to great nutritional success....


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

ive had the exact same problem..its annoying..or when u refresh my rollitup page it brings the same threads up.hope all is well mrs kitty....


mellokitty said:


> i've been noticing a lot lately that you have to refresh the page sometimes for the 'like' button to come back....damn internet gnomes. all stealing buttons and shit.


----------



## mugan (Sep 17, 2011)

mellow updates  let us see you kitty growing KUNGFU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beansly (Sep 17, 2011)

Morning kitty kat. I wanted to say that you give a lot of credit to your man, but I can see who the real brains behind the operation is ;P I bow to your knowledge of pesticides organic and chemical and to your knowledge about AN aand their snakeoil tactics. You are so smart girl. 
I wanted to ask you for some help in optimizing my garden. I've been hearing a lot about potassium silicate, and I'm sold, but I've also been hearing about the possible importance of sulfur in a grow...Have you heard or know anything about that? What is it for and what products should I be looking at for it?
Whenever you get the chance, thanks.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 17, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Morning kitty kat. I wanted to say that you give a lot of credit to your man, but I can see who the real brains behind the operation is ;P I bow to your knowledge of pesticides organic and chemical and to your knowledge about AN aand their snakeoil tactics. You are so smart girl.
> I wanted to ask you for some help in optimizing my garden. I've been hearing a lot about potassium silicate, and I'm sold, but I've also been hearing about the possible importance of sulfur in a grow...Have you heard or know anything about that? What is it for and what products should I be looking at for it?
> Whenever you get the chance, thanks.


 
thanks for the kind words, beans. mr kitty's grow kungfu is lightyears ahead of mine, i'm just better at stringing big words together.  

what a great question! sulfur certainly makes a big difference in plant vigour, especially towards the end imo. the plant requirement of sulfur is high enough that it fits in there with all the "macronutrients". (collective gardener preaches the "importance of sulphur" gospel, as well.)

culled from : http://www.ncagr.gov/cyber/kidswrld/plant/nutrient.htm

_Sulfur_


_Essential plant food for production of protein. _
_Promotes activity and development of enzymes and vitamins. _
_Helps in chlorophyll formation. _
_Improves root growth and seed production. _
_Helps with vigorous plant growth and resistance to cold. _

from wiki:

_Sulphur is a structural component of some amino acids and vitamins, and is essential in the manufacturing of __chloroplasts__._

_Sulfur improves the use efficiency of other essential plant nutrients, particularly nitrogen and phosphorus._
_Plant requirements for sulfur are equal to or exceed those for phosphorus. It is one of the major nutrients essential for plant growth, root nodule formation of legumes and plants protection mechanisms._

... TL;DR: they need a fair amount of it, photosynthesis couldn't go on without it, and it helps the uptake of other macronutes. 
to put it in human terms, sulfur is one of the main reasons our hair and skin don't fall apart in wind and water. (it's called a "disulfate bond")

we use a product called "monster bloom" (grotek of course) -- the shit's crazy: 0-50-30, B1 additive with a magnesium sulfate boost to it as well. if you compare ^that^ budporn with my last porn post you can certainly see the difference. 
for the K.I.S.S. el cheapo in you (*smooches* ), magnesium sulfate is also commonly known as "epsom salt." tbh, i've never used storebought epsom salt (the kind you put in the bath) as a fert, so i don't know the first thing about application rates/methods but it can certainly be done, and with great success. keep in mind that epsom salts are quite often used as a bioavailable form of magnesium so it's going to deliver a considerable magnesium payload as well.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 17, 2011)

Sulfur is very important inall stages of plant growth, but is fundamental in terpine production.

Also, one of the only symptoms of silfur def is slow growth! No leaf curl, or color changing, u may not even know you have a sulfur def.

I also use potassium silicate, it makes a great source of ph up also. I only use it 1x a week and only in veg. I use it more in the summer as it helps build heat and drought resistance. 

The potassium silicate is not a must have, I would suggest it if you have unusually harsgh growing conditions, or growing a strain with genetically weak stems like trainwreck.

I use sweet from botanicare for a good source of sulfur and its inexpensive. I use it every feeding now. And after week 4 of flower is start using less cal mag and more sweet


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 18, 2011)

just chose the track for my next vid..... if you can't peg this one in the first 10 seconds you don't deserve to call yourself an anime fan......


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 18, 2011)

How in the hell have i not seen this?

Looks like i have some reading to do.

Mad props to you kitty.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 18, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> _Plant requirements for sulfur are equal to or exceed those for phosphorus. It is one of the major nutrients essential for plant growth, root nodule formation of legumes and plants protection mechanisms._


 That line specifically was almost shocking to hear. I had no idea. Thanks for the tips kitty. I'll probably be using Epsom salt for now but that monster bloom looks interesting. 'preciate it.



TheLastWood said:


> Sulfur is very important inall stages of plant growth, but is fundamental in terpine production.
> 
> Also, one of the only symptoms of silfur def is slow growth! No leaf curl, or color changing, u may not even know you have a sulfur def.
> 
> ...


I've been hearing a lot about this sweet stuff from botanicare. I wrote it off as a bud sweetener which I consider a scam but maybe I need to reevaluate my stance...


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah since sweet comes in flavors, such as grape, chocolate, it does make it seem like a bud "sweetener" and the hydro shops play on that. But it does in a way add to the flavor, through scent and terpine profile. But it won't make your buds smell or taste like grapes or chocolate.

Its basically sugars,carbs, and magnesium sulfate.

The reason I like sweet is because towards the end of flowering mag is very important, but calcium is less important and can even be bad in excess as it builds up in the medium. So I start using more sweet, for the mag and the sulfur, without the calcium. And then I use less cal mag.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 19, 2011)

okay okay. i might as well come out and tell you: i'm deliberately teasing you. 







if you look real close you can see the li'l "mushrooms"....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 19, 2011)

hey kitty went through about 20pages and dam kitty very nice setup! im sub


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

u little tease mrs kitty lol...


----------



## mugan (Sep 20, 2011)

very nice Mello


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok enough with the teasing... show us those dank nuggets kitty! 

Ps. Which strain is that?


----------



## Joedank (Sep 20, 2011)

Og looking ojesus is that nice! I got little clear mushrooms all over me weed too.!!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 22, 2011)

getting damn close......

[youtube]s4A1x6ZXg-I[/youtube]


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

nice work miss kitty...


----------



## Joedank (Sep 22, 2011)

Was that a little purple I saw??? Pretty kitty very pretty . I love the eruption of colas up high I am using this grow and heaths old one as my guide to go vert ! Stoked to start end of this week.. At about .75 g per watt looking for 1 per one with kushes just wanna be more efficient with the equipment I have instead of throwing more space and light (although we got both ) at the issue... Bet it smells nice in there.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 22, 2011)

Fucking fabulous grow kitty! My compliments to you and the Tom. But don't ever tease me again with "mushrooms," I happen to love tripping balls once in a great while. lol.

A few questions/comments:

That wall of ballasts it has to get fire hot, right? I remember you might have clarified why you keep them inside the grow room, but you could you tell us again? I used to just keep 2 digital ballast in the grow room, and they really would produce some heat in that corner. It's not temps on the plants that worry me as much as the temps on the other ballasts, excessive heat kills digital ballasts pretty quick out of the 4 digital ballast I own , I've replaced 1 of them 2 times, and the other 3 times due to heat. They were also the 2 shittier of the 4 ballasts as well, but heat was still what killed them.

Also, since you have nuggage growing up above and down below do you also have oscillating fans down below? I'm absolutely paranoid of pm all the time and I stick fans down below on just my little lolipopped plants under my horizontal 600's. 


But I'm thuper therial when I say, that is some damn fine looking OG.


----------



## collective gardener (Sep 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> getting damn close......
> 
> [youtube]s4A1x6ZXg-I[/youtube]


Damn, Kitty, you outdid yourself. Very nice BAVERB settup. I dig the seemingly random light spacing...seems to be lighting from just every direction. Random Lighting....Hmmmmm....RANLIBAVERB.

I have a question, and I don't mean to be critical. The plants look like they have a little claw going on. Mine do that if I don't flush. But, I've noticed that alot of live soil growers like yourself have that going on. What's the deal with that? Obviously they're healthy as fuck. What else would I expect from an Canadian Asian Dirt Farmer? You can play in my growroom anytime.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 23, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Damn, Kitty, you outdid yourself. Very nice BAVERB settup. I dig the seemingly random light spacing...seems to be lighting from just every direction. Random Lighting....Hmmmmm....RANLIBAVERB.
> 
> I have a question, and I don't mean to be critical. The plants look like they have a little claw going on. Mine do that if I don't flush. But, I've noticed that alot of live soil growers like yourself have that going on. What's the deal with that? Obviously they're healthy as fuck. What else would I expect from an Canadian Asian Dirt Farmer? You can play in my growroom anytime.


I have that going on too and I heard a good possible explination in my case. Let me run it by the pro in here. He said it can be caused by nitrogen toxicity. Here's the quote;


> *Your problem is likely caused by too much nitrogen in your growing medium or soil. Normally plants will have an overall DARK green look and have delayed maturity. New growth is often lively and plant transpiration will more times than not be high. Nitrogen toxicity will cause leaves to have the claw look. The tips will point down but the leaves will stay up as if when you bend your fingers downwards. Leaves can also be twisted when growing it mainly occurs in new growths. Roots will be under developed along with the slowing of flowering. Yields will be decreased, because to much nitrogen in early stages of flowering slows down bud growth. Water uptake slows down from the vascular breakdown of the plants as well. Vascular damage does not repair itself. *


What do you guys and gals think? I noticed your leaves are really dark green too ms kitty.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 24, 2011)

jozi: the wall of ballasts has been waiting patiently for plexiglass covers, which will seal them and their heat on a separate vent system from the rest of the room, the fallout from which will be better air exchange in the ballast zone and good clean heat. (part of the reason we didn't make it out of the 60%s as far as turning the lights up all the way this summer). there's a small swamp cooler in that corner right now but that's just a temporary fix.
there are hella oscillating fans all over the place, right at shoulder-blade level (mr kitty likes to take the cages off them *grrrr*) and a floor blower in each corner. 

cg & beans: i've been noticing the claw and i have no idea what it's about. over the years i've noticed that different plants behave differently in hydro and soil, i'm wondering if this is a factor here. hashplant, for instance, looks like a normal plant in rdwc. and then you take that same clone and stick it in dirt and *bang* the retarded claw. none of the nl crosses i've ever grown nor afghanis did that, although i never grew any of them in hydro so i have no basis for comparison. since pretty much all the girls have it, i tend to think it's not nute-related -- most nute problems i've ever had are more pronounced in certain areas of the room (ie toxicities show up in the first 10 plants i water, deficiencies show up in the last 10, that sort of thing). 

beansly, as far as the nitrogen toxicity, while i'm not ruling it out altogether, i kind of doubt it. here's why: 
a) we grow in mostly unamended soilless mix, and the amendment we do use only has trace amounts of amino-form N -- certainly not enough to cause toxicity at the END of the flowering cycle.
b) the claw only became pronounced when we started tapering nutes moving towards flush, and hasn't improved with the cessation of nutes; nitrogen is the next most mobile element after the Big 3 (hydrogen, carbon, oxygen) -- toxicity tends to be fleeting (in the case of bottled nutes anyway) and should at the very least have shown improvement during flush, which it hasn't so far.
c) the dark green you see is the start of the "fall colours" joedank and i have been talking about; as the plant slows down chlorophyll production, it ups its anthocyanin (red/purple) production, and the resulting transition stage is a darker green that eventually segues into purple. mr kitty doesn't like to start flushing until he sees signs of senescense beginning.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 24, 2011)

oh and one more thing; the lights aren't "random" per se (we are working with ceiling joists after all); more like "offset rows". 

like this.....







it's kinda hard to tell because this is a diagonal shot across the room, but the 2 on the right (that aren't lit) share a joist, the 2 in the middle share a joist (the streak of light by the wires is a reflection off the ballast housing), and the one in the left corner is the start of another row). 

maybe once the room empties out we can go over some of the finer points of the setup together....


----------



## KocfOwned (Sep 24, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAW just read through the whole thread..Fucking awesome..and Comical nice touch with the Futurama Quotes ^_^...And your Vids are Absolutely amazing...I lack the Attention span to sit and make Nice vids with pictures and what not....What programs do you use to edit your video's if i might ask? And also How do you get your vids to show Up in Embed Form..Mine only appear as text links.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 24, 2011)

thank you!
for embedding, you take the "numbers and letters" part of the youtube url and post between [youtube] brackets... are you familiar with bb code? 

for instance. the url for my latest vid is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4A1x6ZXg-I

[ youtube ] s4A1x6ZXg-I [ /youtube ] 
should look like this but without the spaces. (had to put the spaces in because it kept reading it as code, silly computers.) 

i use windows live moviemaker (free download)... it makes it really easy. there are some cheeeeeeezy effects on there to choose from 

edit: learned something new today: the "embed video" button! it's next to the insert image button, you just c&p the video url into it.


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful kitty . Kind of off topic but I think mine are starting this anthocyanin building stage. My red dragons stems are starting to turn red . Great info, one of my favorite threads


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

real sexy them mrs kitty...hows things this mornin...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 25, 2011)

Too much N is a known cause of claw, are your leaves dark green? if so back off the elements, the claw slows growth and maturity in most cannabis strains.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 25, 2011)

already flushing --> no marked improvement --> don't think it's n tox.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 25, 2011)

do u guys do 2 trims, when trimming og kush? like first trim, then hang then do a final trim?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 26, 2011)

After my first harvest I prefer to trim before hanging. I had a harder time when the buds and leaves got softer. I guess its all about preference.


----------



## blaze1camp (Sep 26, 2011)

very nice catching it late but look real good...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

new update on my thread mrs kitty or hit my signature hun...


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 26, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> do u guys do 2 trims, when trimming og kush? like first trim, then hang then do a final trim?


this is the part where it gets all "romeo and juliet" around the kitty's house.... he's a "trim it wet then rack it" and i'm a "hang it till it's crispy then trim." 
since he has veto power when push comes to shove, i just go ahead and hang "my share" (however many i can get hung before he starts bitching  ). and then, since i'm stubbornly doing it my way, i'm on my own when it comes to trimming those once they're crispy. not that i mind. once they're crispy on the outside a lot of it just crumbles off anyway.

i prefer to hang the whole friggin thing, as is, without cleaning up fan leaves. it makes for a slower dry (because those fanleaves have a lot of extra moisture), and a slower dry makes for a smoother cure, imo. 

so yeah, we have to do 2 trims, but not the way you think.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 26, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> After my first harvest I prefer to trim before hanging. I had a harder time when the buds and leaves got softer. I guess its all about preference.


ain't that the worst? i once did a "job" where the stuff got quick-dried until it was crispy on the outside, then it got packed into totes and shipped an 8 hr drive to where the trim team were waiting. shit sweated it out in the totes and was a sweaty mess by the time we got to it.... you know how it gets wet again before your first "burp"? it was like that. total trimming PIA. 3 scissor strokes where one would have done it on fresh product.... slows down production.... and then the boss comes in to bitch you out about how it's going sooooo slooooow and you're like "i'm gonna throw my scissors at you, you don't shut up." 
[/rant]


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 26, 2011)

so... like.... nobody's gonna tell me what anime that tune's from? (bonus points if you can name the track correctly)


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 26, 2011)

whrn u guys do a wet trim, is that considered the final. or do u guys go over it then clip into bags? do u go into paper first or bags then tumble 3-4 times daily. just wondering.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 27, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean kitty lol that's why I prefer the wet trim. When I chopped my kush I didn't feel like trimming them so I chopped and hung... never again... from this point forward i'll always trim and hang. I understand that it takes them longer to dry doing it your way but it takes too much out of the scissors

Mongo, I do one trim before they hang and that's it. Well unless you count cutting off excess stems before the smoker/patient gets it.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 27, 2011)

new updates on my signature hun and im breeding now so want any input possible that u might have...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 27, 2011)

Kitty, continuing a convo from another site; did you ever hear back from your guy at CAP about the Quantum ballasts and Digilux bulbs?


----------



## hazorazo (Sep 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> getting damn close......
> 
> [youtube]s4A1x6ZXg-I[/youtube]


Really nice looking plants, there, Kitty! Are those OG? Regardless of strain, really enjoy checking out your grows! Great stuff!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> whrn u guys do a wet trim, is that considered the final. or do u guys go over it then clip into bags? do u go into paper first or bags then tumble 3-4 times daily. just wondering.


depends on the crew. if we can get the team i used to run with (we'll call them Team Cougar), they're easily world-class; they're all ex-hairdressers who spent between 4 and 10 years trimming full-time (5 days a week, 10 hr days) so NOBODY has to go back over their shit, no matter how shitty it starts out. ah, those were the days.....

anybody else and yeah, shit needs "cleaned up" before bagging. 

we don't have a "set method" when it comes to finishing up. the wet trim usually gets racked until it's crispy on the outside, and then it goes in bags (quite often garbage bags at this stage) for a sweat. when it sogs back up again, it goes back on the racks until they get crispy again. and then it goes into zipzags (like ziplocs but actually air/water proof) for burping.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I know exactly what you mean kitty lol that's why I prefer the wet trim. When I chopped my kush I didn't feel like trimming them so I chopped and hung... never again... from this point forward i'll always trim and hang. I understand that it takes them longer to dry doing it your way but it takes too much out of the scissors
> 
> Mongo, I do one trim before they hang and that's it. Well unless you count cutting off excess stems before the smoker/patient gets it.


once its been cut down whole and it gets soggy, i won't touch it until it gets crispy. if you wait long enough (usually about a week, sometimes up to 10 days) you can strike a balance where it's crispy on the outside but the stalks don't 'snap'. at this point trimming is like butter... less scissor strokes because a lot of stuff crumbles off when you rub it. gentle handling is required at this point, but the bling is just amazing. 

i went on a pre-emptive strike and hung a few up already...


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> new updates on my signature hun and im breeding now so want any input possible that u might have...


oh kevin, i'm not a breeder. (i have a whole lot of theoretical information and zero realworld experience at it.) 

****OK, LET'S ALL HEAD OVER TO KEV'S FOR A SEXFEST..... ****


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Kitty, continuing a convo from another site; did you ever hear back from your guy at CAP about the Quantum ballasts and Digilux bulbs?


my guys aren't from CAP... i know people from quantum (amerinada) and a consultant for lumatek. 
as far as your ballast choice, well, you can guess what brand each of them recommended.

bulb-wise, quantum apparently just finished running bulb tests; says he'll send me the report if i want -- should be available sometime next week. 

still waiting for a response from my other guy, but he's in high demand and that's to be expected... i'll just have to go slap him in the face with a nugget one of these days and say "slow down for a minute; i need your attention while we smoke this...."


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

i should really check my email before riu.... this is the response from my friend the lumatek consultant:

_Great Question:_
_This was the case like 3 or more years ago. _[<--- he's referring to the "you HAVE to use e-ballast-specific bulbs" thingy here.]
_What was happening was the harmonics from E ballasts were breaking the arc tube in the bulbs._

_This has been addressed by increasing the welds on the arc tube that most bulb manufacturers have now done so this is not the case anymore._

_Digilux (R&M product), is a slick marketing bulb, but still is a Chinese Lamp just in nice packaging (Oooo Velvet Liner)._
_Sun Pulse made the same claim that they were the one and only Eballast lamp but still had Chinese quality problems._

_I still would recommend Hotilux and Ushio over the Digilux._
_Hortilux and Ushio use a Japanese Arc Tube and then it&#8217;s sent to Germany for the Gas and Glass._
_China is getting better, but still quality control issues are still a problem._

_Sylvania Plantastar&#8217;s Rock and is a little cheaper lampfor E Ballasts, but I think there only available in Canada._


fwiw, next time we swap out bulbs i think we're gonna get ushio's.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't wait till they make 600 and 1000 w cmh's.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 27, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I can't wait till they make 600 and 1000 w cmh's.


Word. That'll be nice.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i should really check my email before riu.... this is the response from my friend the lumatek consultant:
> 
> _Great Question:_
> _This was the case like 3 or more years ago. _[<--- he's referring to the "you HAVE to use e-ballast-specific bulbs" thingy here.]
> ...


Thanks Kitty, 'preciate it. Hortilux has always been my bulb of choice, but I just finished flowering a few under a 600w Ushio and I was pretty impressed with the results. I'll probably go Lumatek on the ballasts I'm replacing, but it's entirely possible I'll change my mind again. I'm like that sometimes.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I can't wait till they make 600 and 1000 w cmh's.


i can't wait till mr kitty finds my old 400w magcoil so i can try one.... (we have SO much old gear in storage....)

.... does anybody other than phillips make them?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 27, 2011)

Interesting ways to trim. I trim wet, I use my fingers to snap off all the large and med leaves than hang to dry for 7 to 10 days than trim the buds from the stalks. I put 2 to 3# in a white garbage catcher and seal so it's full of air than rotate the bag a few times, breaks off the crispy leaves. I do this a couple times and than empty on to a 1/2 screen to get the sift out, than bag. I use the sift for butter.


----------



## gstringer (Sep 27, 2011)

NICE! Looking great. Id rep you more if this stupid thingy would let me.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 27, 2011)

if phillips isn't the only manufacturer, they are the only one I would give my business to. 

They are leading the way in cmh technology

I run 2 400w cmh side by side in a 4x6 and I love them


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

mornin mrs kitty hows things..when the next sexy update due...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 28, 2011)

Off topic on the cmh bulbs but has anyone tryed lummatek line of bulds?


----------



## KocfOwned (Sep 28, 2011)

yea a Friend of mine has..said there was no real difference between those and standard HPS bulbs


----------



## Windsblow (Sep 28, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> if phillips isn't the only manufacturer, they are the only one I would give my business to.
> 
> They are leading the way in cmh technology
> 
> I run 2 400w cmh side by side in a 4x6 and I love them


I have magnetic 400 watt MH lights. Do I need HPS set up to run CMH?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 28, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> I have magnetic 400 watt MH lights. Do I need HPS set up to run CMH?


Im pretty sure you need to run the cmh off of a hps ballast so far...(not a digital ballast either)


----------



## Wolverine97 (Sep 28, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> I have magnetic 400 watt MH lights. Do I need HPS set up to run CMH?


Yes, for the 400w you do. They do make a MH retrofit that runs at either 330 or 360w, can't remember which.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 28, 2011)

*stuck in twilight zone over here*

windsblow -- you and i have had 2 conversations. one resulted in you insulting april, and ultimately calling april and i a gender-based misogynist slur. in the other, when i offered you an olive branch and a fresh start, you basically set it on fire and pissed on the embers. i'm curious what compels you to post in a journal where you have that sort of relationship with the OP?

me, i'm pretty easy-come-easy-go. but i can't be welcoming you to this conversation without first asking that you apologize to april for insulting her in the first place. 
[hint: you can do it here, i know she follows along sporadically.]


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 28, 2011)

would really like to know how the og kush is coming along. have u guys looked at it under those green led head lamps. where they look all sappy wet and georgous. just wondering.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## mellokitty (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## DSB65 (Sep 28, 2011)

mellokitty said:


>


nice................


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful plants kitty


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 28, 2011)

question. have u found og kush a harder strain to grow? youve probobly done it before, but i find it a little finikey, and wirey. but with hard work the best strain ever no boubt about it.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 28, 2011)

remember eva?







she looks like this now:


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 28, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> question. have u found og kush a harder strain to grow? youve probobly done it before, but i find it a little finikey, and wirey. but with hard work the best strain ever no boubt about it.


it's.... we definitely have to keep the stretch in check, if we don't want to end up with lanky looking plants and buds. 

i'd say it rates high on the finicky scale.


----------



## mugan (Sep 29, 2011)

do you do any topping or SC to your plants ??


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

mugan said:


> do you do any topping or SC to your plants ??


we usually top them once, sometimes twice. these girls got topped once. i think you can catch it early on in the thread. 
what is SC? i'm not savvy with all these 2 and 3 letter acronyms.


----------



## hazorazo (Sep 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> we usually top them once, sometimes twice. these girls got topped once. i think you can catch it early on in the thread.
> what is SC? i'm not savvy with all these 2 and 3 letter acronyms.


Probably super cropping, that is my guess!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks hazo, i've apparently spent the last decade growing under a rock, so when i finally joined the modern age (aka riu ), all this new terminology and acronyms made my head spin!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 29, 2011)

kitty i like it eva update that is so tight !! what is the resin color like as trimmed? meaning color on the scissors my og has a red-orange trait it passes along to daughters... the apollo 13 pink and light red-mangenta on the scizzors... the blueberry and grape ape - purple to black spectrum -well made hash rolled thin is purple! nice resin content in those pics for sure...


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

yup... very definitely orangey. especially the glove hash, as it gets all the hairs in it. 

(yes, i keep the glove hash too; i use powderless nitrile gloves so it doesn't get talc in it)

speaking of hash, i'm making my first bubble in over a year.... my results seem to range from fan-fucking-tastic to "crumbly stuff that looks more like wetted kief" -- suggestions welcome!
having read up on the "matt rize bubble method", i did a test run with some older shake but the finished product still isn't quite full-melt; does how old the shake is affect the finished product? i took it from my "to be processed into medibles" stash, so it was about a year old. the only time i've managed to make fullmelt is using fresh frozen shake, but i don't have that luxury this time. lack of freezer space --> we had to dry it all.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 29, 2011)

wet trim just makes a better product due to tons of factors... only using a few select bags raises the chances of full melt as well ... i am looking into 99% iso washes using labgrade gold high micron crosshatched mesh for superpure oil .... i will post about yeild and chemical compound test results once my fist ones come back from denver next week...once i am sure the process is safe for eating ...


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

that's kind of what i figured... 

about using fewer bags: i've wondered about that too. i have a 4 bag set (25 --> 220).... if i don't really care about microns and grades and whatnot, can i just use the 220 (to catch the pulpy shit) and the 25? 

i miss a good iso wash. it's super-frustrating because i use a boiler method that recovers roughly 95% of the original iso used, with very little escaped vapour, but mr kitty still won't even let me do it outside on a hotplate..... damned hazmat brainwashing.


----------



## mugan (Sep 29, 2011)

i made canna butter and milk with my trim, i found edibles keep me higher for longer... could also be the amounts of trim and bud i put in


----------



## Joedank (Sep 29, 2011)

in that set i would pull out the middle bag but that is just me i dont mind the large heads when you do a wash but for full melt use all four and test the 25 to see if it or the 73 is the melty bag.... if both mix them...In the 4 bag system the 220 will collect allmost all the waste leaf. The 160 will be a mixture of large trichomes and extremly small contaminates. The 73 will be very pure and a mix of your most potent trichomes along with a small bit of waste material and your 25 micron bag will be all the remaining smaller trichomes that the 73 did not catch.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

Joedank said:


> wet trim just makes a better product due to tons of factors... only using a few select bags raises the chances of full melt as well ... i am looking into 99% iso washes using labgrade gold high micron crosshatched mesh for superpure oil .... i will post about yeild and chemical compound test results once my fist ones come back from denver next week...once i am sure the process is safe for eating ...


it occurs to me that i'm VERY VERY curious about the results, when you get them.... i've always been a bit wary of the claim that if properly purged, there should be ZERO trace of iso/butane/acetone/hexane/whatever people are using for solvents these days, left in the final product; lab tests are more dependable than "should, in theory..." you know?
especially because i have medibles folks on my facebook who are constantly posting articles about how terribly unethical it is to make cannabutter out of bho and pass it off as "medible"...

[edit: just wanted to point out that ^this^ isn't my opinion, but that of my medibles' folks'.... for now, until i see more lab results, i'm a sideline spectator on this issue... ]


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

25 --> not melty
73 --> still a bit on the damp side

*weeping*


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

mugan said:


> i made canna butter and milk with my trim, i found edibles keep me higher for longer... could also be the amounts of trim and bud i put in


edibles do certainly keep you high for longer; it's all about "metabolic pathways" and that ilk of biologese..... 

cannamilk makes me completely useless. i usually save it for when my period cramps are so bad i'd be useless anyways. better to be useless and happy than useless and in agony, right?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 29, 2011)

Kitty I just ran a batch of dry ice hash for the first time and the results were pretty good. I used all of my cheese trim (roughly 2 1/2 oz).
I did screw up by going straight 220 from start to finish but everyone that's smoked it has loved it so far. I went the length of the table so I did split the grade and kept the darker hash apart from the lighter colored stuff. 

Overall I was satisfied with the run. It was fun and easy. I ended up with 24g of hash all together. I have about 2oz's of trim left from my lemon skunk and looking for a new idea. What would you recommend I do? I have 3 bubble bags 1gl in size... 25, 73 & 220mc


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> edibles do certainly keep you high for longer; it's all about "metabolic pathways" and that ilk of biologese.....
> 
> cannamilk makes me completely useless. i usually save it for when my period cramps are so bad i'd be useless anyways. better to be useless and happy than useless and in agony, right?


Never heard of cannamilk, but I like the idea of being completely useless. Depending on how much shake I get from my plants, though I'm thinking not much, I think I'm either gonna make that or cannabutter . My lungs could use the break from the abuse lol


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Kitty I just ran a batch of dry ice hash for the first time and the results were pretty good. I used all of my cheese trim (roughly 2 1/2 oz).
> I did screw up by going straight 220 from start to finish but everyone that's smoked it has loved it so far. I went the length of the table so I did split the grade and kept the darker hash apart from the lighter colored stuff.
> 
> Overall I was satisfied with the run. It was fun and easy. I ended up with 24g of hash all together. I have about 2oz's of trim left from my lemon skunk and looking for a new idea. What would you recommend I do? I have 3 bubble bags 1gl in size... 25, 73 & 220mc


see, this whole dry ice thingy is new to me too. did you do a dry sieve with it, or a bubble run? 

isn't lemon skunk the notorious pain relief strain, or am i thinking of something else? 
looking for a new idea, eh? 

oh wait, isn't this your first harvest? made any qwiso yet?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 29, 2011)

The first time you run a strain use all the bags, once you learn your money bag(s) you only need your work bag and the money bag.

Unless you mix trim from different strains with different size trichs


----------



## hazorazo (Sep 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> thanks hazo, i've apparently spent the last decade growing under a rock, so when i finally joined the modern age (aka riu ), all this new terminology and acronyms made my head spin!


Your head is spinning because you have so much plant knowledge up in there, that it is hard to make room for acronyms, etc! I am always amazed at people that can remember all the plant species' names! Way beyond me!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> Your head is spinning because you have so much plant knowledge up in there, that it is hard to make room for acronyms, etc! I am always amazed at people that can remember all the plant species' names! Way beyond me!


thanks hazo, i helped my friend the horticulturalist study when she was getting her degree, plus it's a course i hope to someday pursue as well. 
botany is fun! lots of memorising, but fun! you know you're a nerd when your friend is cracking "bacillus" jokes and you're laughing at them ('bacillus', incidentally, means 'rod-shaped').


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

so here's what i keep getting mixed answers on (irl. it's hard because i only ask people who's opinions i trust, and they still all say something different): 

i know i'm supposed to let it sit in the water/ice mix for a while when it's dry shake, but should i let it sit even longer if it's old, dry, shake? 

do i sieve it right away, or do i wait until the bubbles are gone?


----------



## hazorazo (Sep 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> so here's what i keep getting mixed answers on (irl. it's hard because i only ask people who's opinions i trust, and they still all say something different):
> 
> i know i'm supposed to let it sit in the water/ice mix for a while when it's dry shake, but should i let it sit even longer if it's old, dry, shake?
> 
> do i sieve it right away, or do i wait until the bubbles are gone?


If I may be so bold......I do not think you need to let it sit any longer if it is old, dry shake. I think the shorter the mixing period and shorter the soaking period, the better the hash.....I hope I am right in assuming you are talking bubble hash? 

For my best results, I mix with a wooden or slotted spoon for 4-5 minutes, and then let it rest and soak for about 10-15 minutes. I find that the water stays much more clear, and seems to have less of a green, plant material look to it. 

Most of what I do is copying and tweaking Subcool's methods. Not reinventing the wheel....haha.

Hope everyone is well, and hope my advice does not conflict with the experts in this thread!


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 29, 2011)

I've only used wet frozen trim for bubble, not completely wet.

After mixing I let it settle for about 10 minutes. 

The more dry the trim is, the easier it breaks into small pieces and contaminates your hash. You will get more hash but less quality. So id mix less


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

here's another factor:

i'm using a machine (payload washer).


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

the best bubble i've ever made was from wet frozen shake. but we simply don't have the freezer space right now, and it was not to be, this time. hopefully next time. 
i've heard that the sooner you run it, even with dry trim, the better, so i want to git'erdun sooner than later.

there's half a garbage bag of it, sort of mindboggling to think of hashing it out 1/2lb at a time.... (i know i know what HUGE problem to have, right? )


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> that's kind of what i figured...
> 
> about using fewer bags: i've wondered about that too. i have a 4 bag set (25 --> 220).... if i don't really care about microns and grades and whatnot, can i just use the 220 (to catch the pulpy shit) and the 25?
> 
> i miss a good iso wash. it's super-frustrating because i use a boiler method that recovers roughly 95% of the original iso used, with very little escaped vapour, but mr kitty still won't even let me do it outside on a hotplate..... damned hazmat brainwashing.


He does it for you Kitty, you suddenly wouldn't be the temptress if you were covered with burns on your face. I'm sure it's hard to feel pretty with a half ounce of hash melted into your cheeks. lol, lawd I'm fucked up.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

******dude*******

i just tore a nug off "my" (hanging) stash and i _couldn't finish the j_. even had a heart-palpitation-roller-coaster moment. booooooyaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 29, 2011)

fuck me gently with a chainsaw, i'mma do some HOUSEWORK! *gorilla-esque chest beating*


----------



## mugan (Sep 29, 2011)

i want what she's smoking


----------



## Dubbz0r (Sep 29, 2011)

You and me both mugan lol

I have no idea what qwiso is...


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol I'll trade you some seeds for a nug!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 29, 2011)

Hexane or dimeth ether are the best as aromatics may come as well . I do not believe purged iso or any is pure but I will find out in six days! 99% pure is is 1% somthing else so if it is water then fine if it is hypocloric acid not so fine


----------



## Beansly (Sep 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> botany is fun! lots of memorising, but fun! you know you're a nerd when your friend is cracking "bacillus" jokes and you're laughing at them ('bacillus', incidentally, means 'rod-shaped').


[video=youtube;IRsPheErBj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRsPheErBj8&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;gZEdDMQZaCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZEdDMQZaCU [/video]


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 30, 2011)

I fucking love you Beansly.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 30, 2011)

Yup quick wash isopropyl acolhol wash hash=QWiso is great but who knows the purity even purged


----------



## Joedank (Sep 30, 2011)

Yup you gotta find a balance I believe between providing what people want( bang for buck) and the moral highroad I love to tread on with organix


mellokitty said:


> it occurs to me that i'm VERY VERY curious about the results, when you get them.... i've always been a bit wary of the claim that if properly purged, there should be ZERO trace of iso/butane/acetone/hexane/whatever people are using for solvents these days, left in the final product; lab tests are more dependable than "should, in theory..." you know?
> especially because i have medibles folks on my facebook who are constantly posting articles about how terribly unethical it is to make cannabutter out of bho and pass it off as "medible"...
> 
> [edit: just wanted to point out that ^this^ isn't my opinion, but that of my medibles' folks'.... for now, until i see more lab results, i'm a sideline spectator on this issue... ]


----------



## Beansly (Sep 30, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I fucking love you Beansly.


 couldn't help it man. lol


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 30, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I fucking love you Beansly.


me too, but only in the most homo fashion possible.... oh wait....


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 30, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Hexane or dimeth ether are the best as aromatics may come as well . I do not believe purged iso or any is pure but I will find out in six days! 99% pure is is 1% somthing else so if it is water then fine if it is hypocloric acid not so fine


ether is SO hard to get ones grubby paws on these days.... (i only know this because i have a friend who used to have a rather hunter s. thompson-esque relationship with it).


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> ether is SO hard to get ones grubby paws on these days.... (i only know this because i have a friend who used to have a rather hunter s. thompson-esque relationship with it).


 I think I might have gallons of that laying around somewhere in the garage. I live with someone who was such a bad ass chemist that he almost went to jail for it, lol.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 30, 2011)

dubbzy:



Joedank said:


> Yup quick wash isopropyl acolhol wash hash=QWiso is great but who knows the purity even purged


all sorts of ways to make it, from some very simple methods to some that are more involved, depending on your level of patience .

joe: that's what i'm talkin'bout... but then again, flavourwise, i'm a sucker for cherry oil too..... *drool drool*


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 30, 2011)

mmmm..... this j tastes so much like pine-sol i almost don't want to light it.....


----------



## bryon209 (Sep 30, 2011)

lol I didnt see the op .....I was like ummm.. this is mello kittys and her mans grow who the fuck is posting her picks......but then it was you


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 1, 2011)

mornin mrs kitty hows things hun...


----------



## jyermum (Oct 1, 2011)

Still won't let me rep you so I'm repping everyone in the last 3 pages...

Miss ya girl, happy harvest


----------



## Esskayy (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow great setup it looks like you put a ton of time into this


----------



## Windsblow (Oct 2, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> The first time you run a strain use all the bags, once you learn your money bag(s) you only need your work bag and the money bag.
> 
> Unless you mix trim from different strains with different size trichs


What up LAstWood. Have you prefer dry or wet ice? Also, Do you grow with CMH? IF so, do you know a conversion CMH bulb that will run in a 400 watt magnetic ballast?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 2, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> What up LAstWood. Have you prefer dry or wet ice? Also, Do you grow with CMH? IF so, do you know a conversion CMH bulb that will run in a 400 watt magnetic ballast?


cmh is made to run in a 400w mag hps ballast.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 2, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> What up LAstWood. Have you prefer dry or wet ice? Also, Do you grow with CMH? IF so, do you know a conversion CMH bulb that will run in a 400 watt magnetic ballast?


did i stutter?? let me reiterate:



mellokitty said:


> *stuck in twilight zone over here*
> 
> windsblow -- you and i have had 2 conversations. one resulted in you insulting april, and ultimately calling april and i a gender-based misogynist slur. in the other, when i offered you an olive branch and a fresh start, you basically set it on fire and pissed on the embers. i'm curious what compels you to post in a journal where you have that sort of relationship with the OP?
> 
> ...


no apology to april, no welcome. is that abundantly clear now?

edit: considering our previous exchanges, i can only assume that the intent here is to troll my journal. please, if you're going to respond, at least do me the courtesy of not quoting him. thank you.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 2, 2011)

Meeeoww...


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;_REseDkE8JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_REseDkE8JI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 2, 2011)

joe: 'scuse me while i go wipe my seat off, and then we can talk abooot your avi.....


----------



## Windsblow (Oct 2, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> did i stutter?? let me reiterate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even know what you are talking about. Stutter??? Did you say something to me in a previous post? I was unaware. 
YOu really need to grow up. I have no intention of trolling and I have no desire to be on your thread. I didn't even realize it was yours. Your a bit of a child grow up and get a life. Your a immature twit my intentions were only to research info and you have some sort of delusions of importance to think I even give a fuck who you are or what thread you start. Give me a fucking break douche.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice..................


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 2, 2011)

welcome research+kitty! i've always wondered about you guys... are you east or west? (if you don't mind.)


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 2, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> I don't even know what you are talking about. Stutter??? Did you say something to me in a previous post? I was unaware.
> YOu really need to grow up. I have no intention of trolling and I have no desire to be on your thread. I didn't even realize it was yours. Your a bit of a child grow up and get a life. Your a immature twit my intentions were only to research info and you have some sort of delusions of importance to think I even give a fuck who you are or what thread you start. Give me a fucking break douche.


my darling sir, you never fail to completely _indulge_ my every whim, and for that i thank you deeply.

..... a harbinger of positivity and absolute bastion of maturity, as ever..... *blow kisses*


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 2, 2011)

Right coast! =)


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 2, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Right coast! =)


all the way over _there_?


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 2, 2011)

this is a 13x1000 og kush grow. everyone should be nice to each other. this is like the super bowl of grows. i mean og kush on this magnatuite of epic porpotions. its the greatest medicine of all time!
Windsblow u have to be nice to mellokitty, that way mellokitty doesnt have to have any bad thaughts going on. what i mean is og kush takes great adittudes and happy feelings going on to grow perfectly.
hope this makes sence.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 2, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> this is like the super bowl of grows.


and this is going in the growroom compliment hall of fame. thanks man.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 2, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> and this is going in the growroom compliment hall of fame. thanks man.


i know it is. and i know it will.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 2, 2011)

i need to apologise; i forgot my camera in the house on trim day, and by the time i realised it, i couldn't come back out of the barn... i'm like friggin pigpen when i trim, it gets *everywhere*.

not to worry though, i still have my hanging stash; i'll try to take some bling porn when i work on that.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 2, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> joe: 'scuse me while i go wipe my seat off, and then we can talk abooot your avi.....


Was this directed at me?? If so Your too kind ... One of the perks of growing 14 flavors one HAS gotta hook up correct right??
Get the nug porn up gurrl I need to see sum phenotype expression so I can check for possible lineage factors (as if I know )hehe 

Oh and troller looking for info from others posting in a journal ; learn to use the PM button it's easy


----------



## Beansly (Oct 3, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> I don't even know what you are talking about. Stutter??? Did you say something to me in a previous post? I was unaware.
> YOu really need to grow up. I have no intention of trolling and I have no desire to be on your thread. I didn't even realize it was yours. Your a bit of a child grow up and get a life. Your a immature twit my intentions were only to research info and you have some sort of delusions of importance to think I even give a fuck who you are or what thread you start. Give me a fucking break douche.


 then go away


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 3, 2011)

Damn kitty its been awhile i see things have been green your way nice new setup


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 3, 2011)

slim~
what's up, it HAS been a while. not much has changed though; the charcoal filter moved, and the a/c unit finally got mounted. still the same space. (^3^)
in fact, you came by just in time for my setup update.


----------



## fumble (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello Mello. How are you? I love how nice and polite you are when telling someone what's up. lol


----------



## april (Oct 3, 2011)

"Ahem" bud porn? ................................................. still waiting


----------



## fumble (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, what she said.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

guess il jump on the bud porn to lol lets see some


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 3, 2011)

you guys 
are the most
impatient 
bunch 
of stoners 
_ever_....



keep an eye out in the next couple days; it's still not quite all crispy today.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 3, 2011)

It's crispy. It's crispy, it's cri-cri-cri-cri-cri-crispy... 

/don't know why I did that


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 3, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> It's crispy. It's crispy, it's cri-cri-cri-cri-cri-crispy...
> 
> /don't know why I did that


 Because you smoke weed.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

lots of news! i guess i'll take it one at a time. 

we've adopted some plants. they were getting tossed for the sake of staying within someone's allowance. they're some of the nicest refugees i've ever rescued. they're "tall kush".... anybody familiar with the strain?


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

we've been asked to test run a couple of products, so i've chosen 6 ladies (3 each) and named them. one is an additive, one is a wholly separate nutrient regime.

we're going to test one on a b and c, april, britannia and CeeGee, respectively.
group 2 will consist of d e and f, dankette, ebony and fumble. 

omg, i was all stoned when i was making stickers and i spelled britannia wrong... i will take your mockings like a good kitty until i get that straightened ooot. 

april:












britannia (a nod to our misty island friends, somebody slap me for the double t single n *cringing*)













CeeGee (girliest name i could come up with for those initials)


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

dankette 













ebony (you know who you are):













fumble (3 guesses.....)


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

reveg group are.... well they're not doing much. which, i suppose they're not dying so that must be a good thing. they don't look particularly happy but that's to be expected. they've been at it roughly a week.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

the promised setup pics:

this is the view to the right, standing at the doorway to the room. the timers and board are off in that corner.






front view of the same group of ballasts:






closeup of the entry point; something just tickles me about those rubber grommets. they just do.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

board & timers:






the other group of ballasts on the far wall:






the cables from the far ballasts; part of the exhaust:






the vertibulb setup: note how the power cord isn't bearing the weight of the bulb? i've seen some disconcerting practises around here regarding that.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hella nice kitty


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

so.... you can see where the a/c unit is on the ceiling in this pic:







in ^this^ pic you can also see a bit of the intake, on the other side of the room:


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

there's a bit of video too, i'm just far too *ehem* to deal with it tonight....


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 4, 2011)

nice wiring and electrical job! and even better, nice choice on the Quantum ballasts. legit!

cheers,
mr.bond


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

thank you! 
we're quite happy with them. plus, they're snazzy orange and it's all _matchy_ with the hps


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 4, 2011)

agreed! im a happy Quantum customer. great product.

bond


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

excellent work mrs kitty//...


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

the aforementioned video

[video=youtube;5W9csxh0y2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W9csxh0y2w[/video]

edit: this video originally had a different music track, but it got suppressed by youtube. intellectual property and all that.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is that a home-made sulfur vaporizer that I spy in there? And I like the grommets too, noticed those on your last update. Great attention to detail Mr. Kitty has...


----------



## fumble (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow Mello! I'm hella flattered. And such a beautiful girl too. Woot! Woot! And as far as your set up - OMG! It's just gorgeous. And massive. I am lucky I was sitting when I saw the pics and the video; made me weak in the knees and all jello like.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Is that a home-made sulfur vaporizer that I spy in there? And I like the grommets too, noticed those on your last update. Great attention to detail Mr. Kitty has...


homemade? nup, it came from a hydro shop. i think you can still buy them. pretty much everyone i know has one (mold problem area). 
i forget who makes them; they're european. that ones coming up on a decade old; they last for_ever_. 
the grommets are automotive grommets, actually most of the cool little details (like the rubberized cable fasteners and the big solid grommets on the other side of the ballast housing) can be sourced at your local automotive distributor or semi-truck parts place (those big ones are something-something for lights on peterbilts).


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

fumble said:


> Wow Mello! I'm hella flattered. And such a beautiful girl too. Woot! Woot! And as far as your set up - OMG! It's just gorgeous. And massive. I am lucky I was sitting when I saw the pics and the video; made me weak in the knees and all jello like.


lol, i needed a ~ f right off the bat, errrrrrbody from g and up will just have to wait. 
(oh, and if you're a ~ f and i missed you this time, there will be plenty more experiments and naming opportunities to come )


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2011)

steller kitty hope I get mine to that point of detail


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> steller kitty hope I get mine to that point of detail


(don't tell him i said so)

.... mr kitty can be fucking *ANAL* when it comes to room design ....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> homemade? nup, it came from a hydro shop. i think you can still buy them. pretty much everyone i know has one (mold problem area).
> i forget who makes them; they're european. that ones coming up on a decade old; they last for_ever_.
> the grommets are automotive grommets, actually most of the cool little details (like the rubberized cable fasteners and the big solid grommets on the other side of the ballast housing) can be sourced at your local automotive distributor or semi-truck parts place (those big ones are something-something for lights on peterbilts).


Yeah, you can still buy them as of now but I heard that a law was just passed making them "greenhouse only", so you'd have to be in the industry to buy one after the law takes effect. I have a nice Nivola vaporizer, but luckily I've only had to use it once. I've let countless friends borrow it though, so at least someone is getting my $190 worth.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> lol, i needed a ~ f right off the bat, errrrrrbody from g and up will just have to wait.
> (oh, and if you're a ~ f and i missed you this time, there will be plenty more experiments and naming opportunities to come )


maybe i missed something, but did u fim those ogs? another question have u ever done any training to an og kush plant?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> lol, i needed a ~ f right off the bat, errrrrrbody from g and up will just have to wait.
> (oh, and if you're a ~ f and i missed you this time, there will be plenty more experiments and naming opportunities to come )


What the hell? I'll be waiting til Christmas!


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, I dunno, but the rubber grommets really got my jollies off. Either way, I am hella jealous and got a lot of ideas from getting to sneak around in that video. Now all I need is 10g, lol.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> (don't tell him i said so)
> 
> .... mr kitty can be fucking *ANAL* when it comes to room design ....


trade ya.............


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> maybe i missed something, but did u fim those ogs? another question have u ever done any training to an og kush plant?


you know, i've been trying to figure out this mystery since i showed up on riu, but wtf is fim? (and why is it called that?) 
i get that it's a topping method but beyond that... ? towelly-the-towel-status.

(also: those aren't og's. not to worry, the strain is being babysat, and there will ultimately be more than 2 in the reveg group, but these are "tall kush" rescued from a friend's grow.)
edit: did you mean "why do they look like that?" --> they're 3 days into flower in those pics.

we top *everything at least once. it's unavoidable if you want to optimize plants of this size, imo. after you top, they tend to lst themselves, and we have to go in there and stake things _up_ fairly early into flower.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> trade ya.............


hellllllll no, i'm a fucking slob. i need my ocd neatfreak.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Yeah, I dunno, but the rubber grommets really got my jollies off.


TELL me abooot it. 

kitty: so these are automotive grommets? 
mr: yup.
kitty: so what are they _actually_ for?
mr: you know, going through firewalls and stuff.
kitty: ooooh, say "firewall" again.... *gratuitous pawing*


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> What the hell? I'll be waiting til Christmas!


propose me an interesting experiment i can start on 3days' flipped ladies, and she's yours - wolverina.


----------



## april (Oct 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> TELL me abooot it.
> 
> kitty: so these are automotive grommets?
> mr: yup.
> ...


Crankshaft does it for me 
OMG Ur dungeon is so clean and tidy Mr kitty is anal in the best of ways!(please continue pawing)
I think Little miss april is gonna have the tightest biggest buds, she might even tickle ur insides when ur breath her in!! Go april!!!!
Nice score kitty they are beautiful ladies!!
Excuse me while i enlarge ur dungeon pix and dry hump ur lights


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

april said:


> Crankshaft does it for me
> OMG Ur dungeon is so clean and tidy Mr kitty is anal in the best of ways!(please continue pawing)
> I think Little miss april is gonna have the tightest biggest buds, she might even tickle ur insides when ur breath her in!! Go april!!!!
> Nice score kitty they are beautiful ladies!!
> Excuse me while i enlarge ur dungeon pix and dry hump ur lights


Well hello there.


----------



## april (Oct 4, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Well hello there.


Well hello right back at ya


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

april said:


> Crankshaft does it for me
> OMG Ur dungeon is so clean and tidy Mr kitty is anal in the best of ways!(please continue pawing)
> I think Little miss april is gonna have the tightest biggest buds, she might even tickle ur insides when ur breath her in!! Go april!!!!
> Nice score kitty they are beautiful ladies!!
> Excuse me while i enlarge ur dungeon pix and dry hump ur lights


they don't call vertbulbs donkey dicks for nothin'.... 
mr kitty actually gets annoyed with me when i make "overtures" in the room (what? it's schmexy when he's tinkering with stuff) ..... and then of course i have no choice but to interrupt whatever he's doing with a full-on leghump assault (the rotty next door is my sensei).


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

And I still can't rep you...


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> they don't call vertbulbs donkey dicks for nothin'....
> mr kitty actually gets annoyed with me when i make "overtures" in the room (what? it's schmexy when he's tinkering with stuff) ..... and then of course i have no choice but to interrupt whatever he's doing with a full-on leghump assault (the rotty next door is my sensei).


^^^so completely appropriate for post #666!^^^ 

..... he mostly just gives me a disdainful ".... are you done?"


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

LMFAO, he just swung by home to grab something, and i was all like "baby, say 'crankshaft' for me...." in my best temptress voice......


..... he looked at me like my brain melted and left, but not without first asking "..... _crankshaft?"_ 

  

i LOVE my man.....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 4, 2011)

You're a cool one kitty. I give my better half that look a lot, but not for those reasons.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 4, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> maybe i missed something, but did u fim those ogs? another question have u ever done any training to an og kush plant?


 I train my SFV OG kush. They respond to LST with a extra long veg time. The short stretch on OG's forces you to have a extra long veg time after LST, and you need to cut out lesser branches that aren't making the stretch. I've had fantastic results like that. It helps a lot too with the stem strength, Kitty knows as well as I do, clone-only OG's do not have the best stem growth. Topping works okay, but I've noticed the colas get so heavy on mine that they rip the main stalk apart.


mellokitty said:


> (don't tell him i said so)
> 
> .... mr kitty can be fucking *ANAL* when it comes to room design ....


 Oh Kitty, I didn't know you were into that...


mellokitty said:


> you know, i've been trying to figure out this mystery since i showed up on riu, but wtf is fim? (and why is it called that?)
> i get that it's a topping method but beyond that... ? towelly-the-towel-status.
> 
> (also: those aren't og's. not to worry, the strain is being babysat, and there will ultimately be more than 2 in the reveg group, but these are "tall kush" rescued from a friend's grow.)
> ...


 FIM means "FUCK I MISSED!" it is a technique that developed on an online forum just like this when someone fucked up topping, probably too drunk. You pinch off the very very very tip of the growth, you really need a picture to figure it out. You cut the very very very first little immature growth at the tippy tippy tippy top of the crown, and you only cut the top 2/3 of it, if you don't do it just right it continues growth like normal in a few weeks, nothing more to show for it than a scar. It's cool because instead of 2-4 tops you get 3-8 tops. Anybody with really tall plants and knows how to top real well should be able to get 8 tops regardless of technique, but the benefit of FIM is that it takes no height off the plant immediately, while if you top to get 8 tops, you basically chop the bitch straight in half.


april said:


> Crankshaft does it for me
> OMG Ur dungeon is so clean and tidy Mr kitty is anal in the best of ways!(please continue pawing)
> Excuse me while i enlarge ur dungeon pix and dry hump ur lights


 Both of you? Bunch of perverts, geez!


mellokitty said:


> ^^^so completely appropriate for post #666!^^^
> 
> ..... he mostly just gives me a disdainful ".... are you done?"


 Breet breet, hail satan.


----------



## april (Oct 5, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> ^^^so completely appropriate for post #666!^^^
> 
> ..... he mostly just gives me a disdainful ".... are you done?"


Turn the tables, give him time to get all worked up (under the sheets) then ask him the same question? rflmao
Then burst out laughing and ATTACK!!!
hmm dare i ask if u installed a "special" room in the dungeon?


----------



## april (Oct 5, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I train my SFV OG kush. They respond to LST with a extra long veg time. The short stretch on OG's forces you to have a extra long veg time after LST, and you need to cut out lesser branches that aren't making the stretch. I've had fantastic results like that. It helps a lot too with the stem strength, Kitty knows as well as I do, clone-only OG's do not have the best stem growth. Topping works okay, but I've noticed the colas get so heavy on mine that they rip the main stalk apart.
> 
> Oh Kitty, I didn't know you were into that...
> 
> ...


Shit lol Well all my ladies have 6-8 tops, i assumed i had topped them but now realise i fimmed (is that a word lol ) them.
Ya All i did was pinch every new center growth that was between the 2 leafs, so i have 4 main colas that have double branchs growing on each, i fimmed those and they all doubled branched again and got 8!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, that's not really "fimming" but nice nonetheless.


----------



## april (Oct 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Well, that's not really "fimming" but nice nonetheless.


 
LMFAO i am so confused !!! lol

Any ideas what i did ? lol this is one plant  3 growing in this one .  A few people suggested i scrog, so i figured what the hell, sorry for shitty pics using my BB


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks for the FIM info, jozi..... 
april, see why i'm confused too? i burnt almost an entire afternoon on google trying to figure it ooot and the closest i got was that it had *something* to do with topping. 

so let's go over this shall we? funny thing is, i'm familiar with most of these _techniques_, i'm just still hazy on what's _called_ what.
here's what i've gathered so far (and PLEASE correct me if i'm wrong):

supercropping= pinch/score the stem (ie minor damage that results in a "heal" + sideways training 
topping= cut off a couple nodes of the main stalk
lst= essentially supercropping without the damage part
monstercropping= ? something to do with topping in flower, right?
FIM= kinda like tea-topping
is there a name for when you split the main stalk without removing anything? that's always mutey and fun. 

did i miss anything?


----------



## fumble (Oct 5, 2011)

thought you might like this....


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2011)

april said:


> Turn the tables, give him time to get all worked up (under the sheets) then ask him the same question? rflmao
> Then burst out laughing and ATTACK!!!
> hmm dare i ask if u installed a "special" room in the dungeon?


  

i do the exact opposite.... i stop right before stuff gets REALLY hot n' heavy, roll my eyes, go all dead fish, and say, "are you DONE YET?!" (before we've even started).....

mr kitty: @#$%*!!!


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2011)

I've always been of the opinion that if you don't absolutely HAVE to, then don't top. There's a misconception that topping gives you a better yeild for the most part that's not true. It's more about hight control and light to canopy efficiency imho.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i do the exact opposite.... i stop right before stuff gets REALLY hot n' heavy, roll my eyes, go all dead fish, and say, "are you DONE YET?!" (before we've even started).....
> 
> mr kitty: @#$%*!!!


Your so mean!!!

I haven;t been laid in a year and 5 months....


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2011)

fumble said:


> thought you might like this....


loving it!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I've always been of the opinion that if you don't absolutely HAVE to, then don't top. There's a misconception that topping gives you a better yeild for the most part that's not true. It's more about hight control and light to canopy efficiency imho.


well, it's a tool as much as any other technique, right? i'm not concerned about height, but canopy control _absolutely_ effects yield. obviously cutting a chunk off a plant isn't going to increase yield in and of itself, but if it results in a more even canopy and better light distribution across the room _in general_.... 
(around here there's an added bonus: you can't grow pop bottle sized main colas at optimal rH's without risking a bunch of it to bud rot) 
and with tree grows and a plant that tends towards vertical growth, optimising that lateral space amounts to optimising yield.

it's not something i would recommend across the board; i certainly wouldn't recommend it for sog, and you know i don't make blanket statements of that nature very often, but i'd say with larger plants there's a definite advantage to topping/fim/lst/some sort of canopy control. it just so happens i'm a fan of topping; it's the lazy stoner in me.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 5, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> thanks for the FIM info, jozi.....
> april, see why i'm confused too? i burnt almost an entire afternoon on google trying to figure it ooot and the closest i got was that it had *something* to do with topping.
> 
> so let's go over this shall we? funny thing is, i'm familiar with most of these _techniques_, i'm just still hazy on what's _called_ what.
> ...


Oh kitty... here goes:
Supercrop= pinch and roll the stem (aboot 3" down from the top) between your fingers til you hear the pulp grinding inside, then simply bend the top over without totally snapping the stem. It forces the hormones from the apical tip down to the lower branch tips, which helps promote an even canopy. It can be done multiple times (and is my chosen method), and doesn't overly stress the plant. 
Topping= just cutting off on or more nodes from the main stem. 
LST= light stress training, basically just bending and training your plant to fill a given area or shape. The bends are gentle as opposed to supercropping.
FIM= fuck I missed. Which, as was said somewhere above is just snipping the top 80% of the newest growth tip, supposedly leading to multiple tops but it's kinda hit and miss. 

Not sure about splitting the stem...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 5, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I've always been of the opinion that if you don't absolutely HAVE to, then don't top. There's a misconception that topping gives you a better yeild for the most part that's not true. It's more about hight control and light to canopy efficiency imho.


Eh, I don't really agree with that. It is definitely about height control, and light penetration but also allows lower branches to shoot up into the light thus receiving more light, thus increasing yield overall. You won't have the big mongo top cola, but many smaller but high quality colas. I use topping and supercropping, then train them onto a SCROG then profit.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Oh kitty... here goes:
> Supercrop= pinch and roll the stem (aboot 3" down from the top) between your fingers til you hear the pulp grinding inside, then simply bend the top over without totally snapping the stem. It forces the hormones from the apical tip down to the lower branch tips, which helps promote an even canopy. It can be done multiple times (and is my chosen method), and doesn't overly stress the plant.
> Topping= just cutting off on or more nodes from the main stem.
> LST= light stress training, basically just bending and training your plant to fill a given area or shape. The bends are gentle as opposed to supercropping.
> ...


purrrrfect. i had forgotten the whole pinching vs bending thingy. 

and what's the difference between supercropping and monstercropping?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry kitty, I forgot that one. Monster cropping is just when you take a clone from a plant about halfway through flowering (I don't advise this). Once they revert to veg they throw branches out every which way, forming a multi-headed plant without topping. It can be good, but it can also backfire bigtime. I actually had a Casey Jones develop a genetic mutation (and not a good one) from doing that. No bueno.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Sorry kitty, I forgot that one. Monster cropping is just when you take a clone from a plant about halfway through flowering (I don't advise this). Once they revert to veg they throw branches out every which way, forming a multi-headed plant without topping. It can be good, but it can also backfire bigtime. I actually had a Casey Jones develop a genetic mutation (and not a good one) from doing that. No bueno.


interesting. i've heard that reveg causes branchy plants. i can't wait to see what my reveg group does; [sheepish] if anything [/sheep]. 
i'm still a bit incredulous on the whole process; i feel like i should be sacrificing a goat or a virgin or something to kickstart the process. 

tell us aboot your mutant... i love a good sci-fi story.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I use topping and supercropping, then train them onto a SCROG then profit.


underpants! --> ??? --> PROFIT.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Topping works okay, but I've noticed the colas get so heavy on mine that they rip the main stalk apart.


^^^this^^^ but i LOVE that. (well, not so much when it actually happens, but wow. and then it's time to get out the botanical tape and do surgery.)

i am relentless with the tie wire; we usually use a tomato cage around the main plant and then taller bamboo stakes around the rim of the pot to support the branches when they start to get unruly. 

at this point they haven't quite outgrown the cages yet:







this green stuff is pretty schweet. it was promo-ed to mr kitty by a friend of his and we're lovin' it. reusable too.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 5, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> underpants! --> ??? --> PROFIT.


What's phase two?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 5, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> interesting. i've heard that reveg causes branchy plants. i can't wait to see what my reveg group does; [sheepish] if anything [/sheep].
> i'm still a bit incredulous on the whole process; i feel like i should be sacrificing a goat or a virgin or something to kickstart the process.
> 
> tell us aboot your mutant... i love a good sci-fi story.


It's definitely scary. I had these two CJ plants vegging that I didn't have space for in the veg area, so I decided to try putting them in the bud room during lights on, moving them out each night to sit under a fluoro bulb. This went about as smoothly as you'd imagine, some nights they stayed in the bud room, some nights they came out and so on and so forth. So of course they started flowering. Then I decided to try to halt that process (only a week or so in) by leaving them to sit under a continuous fluoro. They kept flowering. I added more light, and eventually they put out new veg growth so I in my infinite wisdom decided to finally flower them. In the meantime, due to an ill-timed fishing trip and a lackadaisical wife type substance, my newly rooted (and healthy) CJ plants died of thirst. I decided to take some clones from the two I had just reverted back to flowering, about 2-3 weeks into 12/12. 

The clones rooted fine, did the crazy branching thing and I moved them on like usual. About 6 weeks into flower I started to notice that the buds were reeeeaally loose and airy, way more than typical with this strain. Figured maybe temps were a bit high so I upped the co2 and kept going. When finished they were loose airy crap, still good trichome coverage but zero bag appeal. I qt ziplock would hold about an oz or less. I managed to get a few cuts back from a friend who I also gave the strain to, and I've kept the mutant around out of sheer curiosity. To this day, over a year later it's still a mutant and I think it's actually degrading further from what I can tell over the last several months. Something happened from all of that stress and it's now a part of that plants genetic code.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2011)

Werll that cause you all not as smart as me  _nyaa
_Jk

I just meant that you wont get two of the same sized colas instead of one, but used like you guys mentioned it does help, and the bud rot issue is an excellent point. I guess it's more of the purist in me than anything logical lol.


----------



## april (Oct 5, 2011)

Dear god information overload lol Ok wow well done where is my note pad!!!!

Why am i still lost !! I let them grow to the 3nd nod and snipped the top, this made 4 main colas . From there i keept scooping the new growth out( I had done this with my peppers this summer and the bushes were huge , so i applied the same technique and got very similar results. Damn next time i need to take pics as they grow pretty neat to watch, they seemed to have new branches and leaves every day, I'm assuming i did the top, fim, scrog thing ??? lmfao
Well this afternoon i'm gonna attempt some more clones, i think thats what i'm doing lol damn i wanna kitty!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd call that "multi-topping", or something clever. Either way, really.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> What's phase two?


if the underpants gnomes don't care, why should we?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of revegging now. I revegged my pink plushberry, I didn't repot it or cut off roots but she's in coco. I just feed veg nutes and in 2 weeks she was throwin fucked up leaves, by 4 weeks she was throwin normal leaves. By 6 weeks she was a nice big bush. Still veggin her.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 5, 2011)

I use that green tie wire with foam on my outdoor plants it works great ESP If a brach ripped


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm a huge fan of revegging now. I revegged my pink plushberry, I didn't repot it or cut off roots but she's in coco. I just feed veg nutes and in 2 weeks she was throwin fucked up leaves, by 4 weeks she was throwin normal leaves. By 6 weeks she was a nice big bush. Still veggin her.


good to know!!
they're starting to do a bit of the twist right now (getting light veg nutes, we've worked our way up to 400ish). not much else to say. no new growth as of yet. they don't seem to be drinking much; is this normal? just over a week in, now.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2011)

Joedank said:


> I use that green tie wire with foam on my outdoor plants it works great ESP If a brach ripped


omg, it's like heaven and earth from the ol' "roll o' green twist tie" isn't it? it doesn't restrict growth, but it stays put.... 
now i'm spoiled. damn product pushers.... "first one's free" indeed.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 5, 2011)

april said:


> Dear god information overload lol Ok wow well done where is my note pad!!!!
> 
> Why am i still lost !! I let them grow to the 3nd nod and snipped the top, this made 4 main colas . From there i keept scooping the new growth out( I had done this with my peppers this summer and the bushes were huge , so i applied the same technique and got very similar results. Damn next time i need to take pics as they grow pretty neat to watch, they seemed to have new branches and leaves every day, I'm assuming i did the top, fim, scrog thing ??? lmfao
> Well this afternoon i'm gonna attempt some more clones, i think thats what i'm doing lol damn i wanna kitty!!


it's so much fun applying the stuff we learn from the garden in the "Garden" and vice versa.... i mean, i multitop all of my culinary herbs... it's happens by itself when you cut some to use them  
i was thinking about topping a few of my lilies when they were starting to do their thing but it sort of freaked me oot so i didn't. maybe next year. i'm going to have even more lilies than i already do; there should be a few to spare.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah they won't drink much for a bit. Shit mines drinking like 1/2 a gal a day now lol!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 5, 2011)

Just took a bunch of cuts from flower to check out the crazy branching in my vert room wonder if it will help. Rooted cuts from flower always look sooooo branchy gonna log one plant start to finish... Monster cropping lol... I love the foam so much I am getting a few rolls for the indoor rooms I attach it to the stalk and attach it to a branch it gives me that secure feeling in my heart . I am gonna try a bonsai training plant if I get time..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah when revegging, I never realized all the new growth grows out of the buds! So if you leave too many buds on, like I did. You will have to prune a lot. 

I left a lot of fan leaves and buds on mine and didn't cut the root ball, I think that's why it worked so fast for me. Kust don't leave too many buds. And strategivally place the buds you leave, these will be your new growths.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

new update on my signature..angel in my soil...


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah when revegging, I never realized all the new growth grows out of the buds! So if you leave too many buds on, like I did. You will have to prune a lot.
> 
> I left a lot of fan leaves and buds on mine and didn't cut the root ball, I think that's why it worked so fast for me. Kust don't leave too many buds. And strategivally place the buds you leave, these will be your new growths.


this is good to know!
funny story: there are 2 main girls in the reveg group (the jury is still out on whether we'll have the allowance to keep any more than that)... one of them has a fair amount of microbud still on it. 
the other one, well, one of our helpers misunderstood the whole concept, and thought he was helping out by picking all the microbuds off. (mr kitty realised what he was doing and stopped him before he got onto plant #2)

..... so we already have the makings for a side-by-side experiment


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> new update on my signature..angel in my soil...


i saw that! 
they're watching yoooouuuuuu..... (in a good way. )


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 6, 2011)

*still laughing*

"....lackadaisical wife type substance...."

you have one of those too?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 6, 2011)

Most assuredly. I don't ever know what to refer to her as, we aren't married but have been together forever and raise a child together so she's more than a girlfriend, but not quite a wife. She's ok I guess.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Most assuredly. I don't ever know what to refer to her as, we aren't married but have been together forever and raise a child together so she's more than a girlfriend, but not quite a wife. She's ok I guess.


 I love it at the end your all She's ok i guess hahahaha


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 7, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> I love it at the end your all She's ok i guess hahahaha


i took that to mean he must be a happy man.... from creatures hardwired to look for problems to fix (especially the males of the species), "ok i guess" is a pretty solid compliment.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

lets hiope so lol..big buds i want off mi mother..


mellokitty said:


> i saw that!
> they're watching yoooouuuuuu..... (in a good way. )


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 7, 2011)

incidentally, i am also a "lackadaisical wife type substance." and one damned expensive habit i am.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

i bet lol....worth the prices though haha


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 7, 2011)

..... can somebody please tell me what's going on with my latest video (like, if you can watch it embedded, whether you get an audio track, etc.)??

i chose an anime soundtrack that got suppressed (who knew studio ghibly would be such hardasses? come to think of it i guess they ARE disney affiliates), so i did an "AudioSwap" from the "youtube library", and now i either get the vid with no audio, or an "embedding disabled by request" message (<--no, i obviously didn't request it disabled.) 

the new track i chose is a piano tune.....

this is new to me. my other "copyright infringements" only mean that my vids can't be viewed in germany.....

edit: ok. the video with the new track seems to be working properly now. enjoy.......


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> i bet lol....worth the prices though haha


baaa hahaha 

"_at that price, she better come with a "mood upgrade"..... is there an app for that?"_


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 7, 2011)

Or 4 arms hahahahah


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 7, 2011)

or 2 mouths..... (but that might just be double the nagging.....)


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

or double the pleasure lol....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 7, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> or 2 mouths..... (but that might just be double the nagging.....)


Yeah, I'm torn on that one. On the one hand... but the other- *shudders*


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 7, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i took that to mean he must be a happy man.... from creatures hardwired to look for problems to fix (especially the males of the species), "ok i guess" is a pretty solid compliment.


Yeah, I'm generally a pretty happy guy.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 7, 2011)

so all the credit goes to drambert for her tutorial about using the 'scope+cam.

i'm experimenting and getting better at it (this may be a whole new addiction); at least there's a wee bit of definition now. the first pics were blurs with bits of rainbow 

enjoy.......


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 7, 2011)

w00t! Blurry crystal porn! I eagerly await your skill development. Love me some macro trichome shots. You really make me wish I posted pics... but alas, I do not.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 7, 2011)

Me either wolverine. I have a cool ass buddy on here I email em too n he uploads them safe like.

Its hard huh kitty? I can sometimes get a good shot if I'm lucky.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 7, 2011)

welp, i'm starting to think i'm gonna have to jury-rig some sort of scope-holding apparatus, or invest in a standing one.... it's hard to hold both things still with one hand!


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 7, 2011)

They make USB scopes that take pics If all else fails you could just but one they run from like $30-$300 and im not sure if the cheap ones take pics i only glaced at em im broke or i would have spent more time reading and such but thats how a lot of people get their up close and personal shots How are you doing it?


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 7, 2011)

hm. maybe i'll ask for one for xmas. thanks slim.
right now = cheap ass radio shack handheld scope + camera on 'zoom'


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Me either wolverine. I have a cool ass buddy on here I email em too n he uploads them safe like.
> 
> Its hard huh kitty? I can sometimes get a good shot if I'm lucky.


Just make sure you never post cell phone pics at all. There's info tagged onto the file that depending on phone model, can tell someone exactly where that pic was taken.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 8, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> hm. maybe i'll ask for one for xmas. thanks slim.
> right now = cheap ass radio shack handheld scope + camera on 'zoom'


 The lighted 60x-100x hahaha i have the same one hmmm might have try it out hahahaha


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 8, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> The lighted 60x-100x hahaha i have the same one hmmm might have try it out hahahaha


mine only goes up to 30x....


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 8, 2011)

lol kitty, I tried doing the same thing and had no luck at all. Holding the camera and the loupe together just wasn't happening. Props to you for at least getting pics as good as you did lol

Check these out: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=14066649&findingMethod=rr


----------



## Beansly (Oct 8, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> welp, i'm starting to think i'm gonna have to jury-rig some sort of scope-holding apparatus, or invest in a standing one.... it's hard to hold both things still with one hand!


 There's a guy named ocalli that makes macro lenses from old cd/dvd/blueray burners. He says blueray (or dvd i don't remember) burners are the best because they have like 7 lenses in them. He was thinking of making a tutorial, bit idk if he ever did. He hangs out on kev's thread.
If you anyone with a lot of old computer hardware, I'd say it's worth a try. Hell, I think I have an old burner somewhere...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

ive seen it in action beansly it works and works good pal...


----------



## Beansly (Oct 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> ive seen it in action beansly it works and works good pal...


 Love the new avi lol


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks dubbzy!

i think this one is more my style (and under $50!) :

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=9219272&findingMethod=rr

edit: the best loupe + cam pics i took were when i took a chunk small enough to put the opening right over, stood the scope on a flat surface, and rested the camera lens right on the eyepiece..... except i only took a few shots like that because i couldn't shake the feeling like i was damaging the camera lens.

another edit: if i get one, you guys'll be the first to know!!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 8, 2011)

Beansly said:


> There's a guy named ocalli that makes macro lenses from old cd/dvd/blueray burners. He says blueray (or dvd i don't remember) burners are the best because they have like 7 lenses in them. He was thinking of making a tutorial, bit idk if he ever did. He hangs out on kev's thread.
> If you anyone with a lot of old computer hardware, I'd say it's worth a try. Hell, I think I have an old burner somewhere...


yeah, i read that but [valley accent] i'm just a girl [/valley] *twirls hair*.... twas all greek to me. 
that would be waaay more up mr kitty's alley.... except we had a massive "old computer gear" exodus not too long ago so idk if we have an old burner anymore.....


----------



## mugan (Oct 8, 2011)

if you go to an lib or school they always have old pc hardware fr stupid prices , but we talking like stuff from 96.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 8, 2011)

holy shit!
weren't cd-burners, like thousands of dollars (and big and cludgy) in '96?


----------



## mugan (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep!.. very infact they were not standard on any towers until after 200 i think , but am not sure. but you can look if you wanna spend $% instead of $50  well $5 was south high not sure about Canada


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 8, 2011)

mugan said:


> Yep!.. very infact they were not standard on any towers until after 200 i think , but am not sure. but you can look if you wanna spend $% instead of $50  well $5 was south high not sure about Canada


yup..... think i'll just ask for one for xmas..... and then if he wants to build me a diy one, the ball's in his court.... 
thanks muggie.


----------



## mugan (Oct 8, 2011)

never tried it my self cuz my cam is not worth it .


----------



## 400aZip (Oct 9, 2011)

WOW! what an inspirational grow. I've only skimmed but will be reading this thread in its entirety in the coming days. I can't wait until I can do an operation as clean and professional as this. Keep up the amazing work


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2011)

My phone up to my 20$ 100x hydrofarm pics in my sig outdoor thread if I get time I'll throw em up ... I always host proxy btw it is a good fail safe for those of us in backwards USA .... Spend more to save more??


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 10, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> thanks dubbzy!
> 
> i think this one is more my style (and under $50!) :
> 
> ...


Excuse my language, but fuck Walmart, fuck Walmart in their greasy butt.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Excuse my language, but fuck Walmart, fuck Walmart in their greasy butt.


I agree 100% fuck wally world


----------



## mugan (Oct 10, 2011)

wanna tell me why you all wanna molest the home of the blue light special


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 10, 2011)

mugan said:


> wanna tell me why you all wanna molest the home of the blue light special


 Because it's greasy


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 10, 2011)

mugan said:


> wanna tell me why you all wanna molest the home of the blue light special


I thought blue light special was a Kmart thing.


----------



## Kronikkk (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol 16,000w medi grow....

Gotta love cali.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 10, 2011)

Kronikkk said:


> Lol 16,000w medi grow....
> 
> Gotta love cali.


Blame Canada.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 11, 2011)

STARE INTO MY AVATAR....
[video=youtube;8mtOdT9LBOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mtOdT9LBOg&feature=player_embedded#![/video]
Good morning kitty.


----------



## mugan (Oct 11, 2011)

ya guess it is Kmart.. its been a while


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 11, 2011)

ummmm...... wtf is nyan cat??


----------



## Joedank (Oct 11, 2011)

View attachment 1832169View attachment 1832170View attachment 1832171View attachment 1832172View attachment 1832173View attachment 1832174View attachment 1832175View attachment 1832176i am amazed this plant is sourd x greencrack) x ogkush ... its sister is solid green right next to it and it smells of honey and stardust just spamming today cuz i am in love with this stuff
oh and look at all the colors of that hash the strains make such diffrent resin colors


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 1832169View attachment 1832170View attachment 1832171View attachment 1832172View attachment 1832173View attachment 1832174View attachment 1832175View attachment 1832176i am amazed this plant is sourd x greencrack) x ogkush ... its sister is solid green right next to it and it smells of honey and stardust just spamming today cuz i am in love with this stuff
> oh and look at all the colors of that hash the strains make such diffrent resin colors


looking great joe HR


----------



## Beansly (Oct 12, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> ummmm...... wtf is nyan cat??


 Just another stupid meme kinda like the lolcatz you guys love
[video=youtube;QH2-TGUlwu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4[/video]

*What is a meme?*

People often ask, &#8220;What is a Meme?&#8221; so here&#8217;s a more than a little information on that. I pronounce it so it&#8217;s rhymes with &#8216;dream&#8217;; some pronounce it so it sounds like &#8216;mem&#8217; (from mem-ory).

First off, technically most of the sites here are not memes. The fact that most of these sites create new questions all the time removes the whole evolving viral concept of a meme. But most people call them memes and I liked the word &#8216;meme&#8217; so I used meme. 
In the context of web logs / &#8216;blogs / blogging and other kinds of personal web sites it&#8217;s some kind of list of questions that you saw somewhere else and you decided to answer the questions. Then someone else sees them and does them and so on and so on. I generally consider these to be actual questions and not some multiple choice quizzes that determine some result at the end (what color you are most like, what cartoon character are you, what 80s movie are you).

By some other definitions memes are viral and propagate around sometimes mutating as they propagate. Someone proposed something along the lines of some blog posts are viral, they write about something they see on one blog and the next person does the same sometimes their interpretation varies slightly changing the story (I cannot find this original reference).

Eventually some people decided they were going to creating weekly questionnaires (memes) and post them every week. Some are monthly, a few are daily and some are always there. Some suggest that you get five other people to do the same meme and they have to get five people (and so on), which sometimes increases their propagation. This probably stunts their mutated growth, having a permanent storage place where people go to find them but many people copy them from the site where they see it and they&#8217;ll still change a bit. 

Personally I liked these sites; sometimes they give me things to write about that I would have never started the topic on my own. So I started collecting them here at The Daily Meme http://thedailymeme.com/.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 12, 2011)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 1832169View attachment 1832170View attachment 1832171View attachment 1832172View attachment 1832173View attachment 1832174View attachment 1832175View attachment 1832176i am amazed this plant is sourd x greencrack) x ogkush ... its sister is solid green right next to it and it smells of honey and stardust just spamming today cuz i am in love with this stuff
> oh and look at all the colors of that hash the strains make such diffrent resin colors


Sweet T seems to be one hell of a hash plant man keep her close! Those crosses are beautiful, reminds me soooo much of LA Confidential. Really attractive plant, you still have beans of her? btw, my bean count is up to 420 just from that one plant 



Beansly said:


> Just another stupid meme kinda like the lolcatz you guys love
> [video=youtube;QH2-TGUlwu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4[/video]
> 
> *What is a meme?*
> ...


Rules 1 & 2, man.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 12, 2011)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 1832169View attachment 1832170View attachment 1832171View attachment 1832172View attachment 1832173View attachment 1832174View attachment 1832175View attachment 1832176i am amazed this plant is sourd x greencrack) x ogkush ... its sister is solid green right next to it and it smells of honey and stardust just spamming today cuz i am in love with this stuff
> oh and look at all the colors of that hash the strains make such diffrent resin colors


honey and stardust, eh? been sampling the firecut have we?  you're funny. 
they look gorgeous.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 12, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Sweet T seems to be one hell of a hash plant man keep her close! Those crosses are beautiful, reminds me soooo much of LA Confidential. Really attractive plant, you still have beans of her? btw, my bean count is up to 420 just from that one plant
> 
> 
> 
> Rules 1 & 2, man.


 
.... the first rule of fight club is you do not talk aboot fight club?


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 12, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> .... the first rule of fight club is you do not talk aboot fight club?


 You broke the rules!!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 12, 2011)

i am above the law. i am marla singer.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 12, 2011)

Kitty tell me how to post embedded youtube video in my posts again <33333


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 12, 2011)

click on the little "film" icon next to the "add image" icon..... it should show you which video hosts it's compatible with, in the dialog box when you click it. 
enter the url of the vid, and bob's your uncle.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 12, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> click on the little "film" icon next to the "add image" icon..... it should show you which video hosts it's compatible with, in the dialog box when you click it.
> enter the url of the vid, and bob's your uncle.


You're amazing Kitty thank you!

But 2 seconds before you posted this I found your post on it back on page 52. I had to show doublejj how to wash away PM after harvest. Pretty neat trick.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 12, 2011)

Show me your trick when I visit next week joz.
420 seeds! Nice can't wait to trade sum beenz with ya. 
Hey kitty the firecut makes me say the silliest things they sound funny in my head but I am so stoned that I don't actually realize how stupid and airheaded I sound...
Edit; I feel like I should add I don't have Any p.m. YET but if I do get it what's your trick JOZ?


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 13, 2011)

[youtube]S7jE7qzfgQs[/youtube]

Not my own personal trick, but this one is great. Prior to seeing this video I just spray the leaves with water that has a higher pH than PM can live at, which is like 5.8 and up, and if I just hit them with some water with a pH of 7.2 out of a spray bottle, it really helps promise the PM wont come back. That's what I do only after harvest. Before harvest I use a bicarbonate like Green Cure or just Baking Soda.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 13, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> [youtube]S7jE7qzfgQs[/youtube]
> 
> Not my own personal trick, but this one is great. Prior to seeing this video I just spray the leaves with water that has a higher pH than PM can live at, which is like 5.8 and up, and if I just hit them with some water with a pH of 7.2 out of a spray bottle, it really helps promise the PM wont come back. That's what I do only after harvest. Before harvest I use a bicarbonate like Green Cure or just Baking Soda.


Why does he talk like Twinkletits?
[video=youtube;_RMxb1wr_ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RMxb1wr_ew[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 13, 2011)

my favourite pm fix is the milk spray (1:10 parts skim milk:water).

from http://www.winebusiness.com/wbm/?go=getArticle&dataId=46910

"Why whey? Milk and whey convey control for PM through several means. For one, free oxygen radicals are produced when milk or whey are exposed to sunlight. The free radicals destroy the fungal hyphae and conidia. Additionally, a natural antimicrobial compound in milk (lactoferrin) ruptures the fungal conidia."

you can use silicate as a foliar spray against PM as well, but that, like baking soda, is pH related.


----------



## Philosophist (Oct 13, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> my favourite pm fix is the milk spray (1:10 parts skim milk:water).
> 
> from http://www.winebusiness.com/wbm/?go=getArticle&dataId=46910
> 
> ...


Nice i thought i had PM.....but it was just salts from the foliar spray i did><
scared melol


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 13, 2011)

ya, that happens with baking soda sometimes too..... 

definitely going to have to try the whey thing next time the need arises. why i never thought of that before is beyond me.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 13, 2011)

I use calcarb for rock climbing and foliar spray it rocks and does the ph down to the leaves for pm protection


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 13, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> You're amazing Kitty thank you!
> 
> But 2 seconds before you posted this I found your post on it back on page 52. I had to show doublejj how to wash away PM after harvest. Pretty neat trick.


Thank me too! Instead of doing all that silly shit just add the "[ youtube ]x09aswe84qlk4j[ /youtube ]" via text here, the goofy letters are the youtube video url


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 14, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Why does he talk like Twinkletits?
> [video=youtube;_RMxb1wr_ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RMxb1wr_ew[/video]


Lol, he does a little bit. When you've been as stoned as jorge for so long I can understand why his tongue gets a little lazy. But I've learned so damn much from this guy and his publishing's, I think I can let it slide. lol.



mellokitty said:


> my favourite pm fix is the milk spray (1:10 parts skim milk:water).
> 
> from http://www.winebusiness.com/wbm/?go=getArticle&dataId=46910
> 
> ...


 That was the first time I ever saw any science behind this, and therefore it's the first time I credit it as a real option. I'll give it a shot. I've used silicate as a PM killer before, works good, and it's cheap and a little bit goes a real long ways.



Joedank said:


> I use calcarb for rock climbing and foliar spray it rocks and does the ph down to the leaves for pm protection


 Hahaha, a few people up here both grow and rock climb, so I'm sure they will get a kick out of that. It's sad that I am moving in a week or 2 because of a new job out by the coast line, because I never got to rock climb like I wanted too. I should give it a shot before this little heat wave lightens up.



researchkitty said:


> Thank me too! Instead of doing all that silly shit just add the "[ youtube ]x09aswe84qlk4j[ /youtube ]" via text here, the goofy letters are the youtube video url


Thank you <333

That is exactly how you did it. Did you give that little tip to Kitty or did she know because of her incredible mod powers? That is how she posted it up back on 52. Posting videos is a breeze


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 14, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Thank me too! Instead of doing all that silly shit just add the "[ youtube ]x09aswe84qlk4j[ /youtube ]" via text here, the goofy letters are the youtube video url


that's how i did until just recently, when i found out about the "film icon" button. less typing involved for the c&p crowd 



Jozikins said:


> That was the first time I ever saw any science behind this, and therefore it's the first time I credit it as a real option. I'll give it a shot. I've used silicate as a PM killer before, works good, and it's cheap and a little bit goes a real long ways.


the last time i read up on the science behind milk and PM, i remember there being another 2-word compound that helped the fungal something-something not grow back after the lactoferrin did its thing (i wanna say potassium phosphate but don't quote me on that please, i have a habit of getting my compounds mixed up).


----------



## hazorazo (Oct 14, 2011)

Just saw your pics of the concentrate you made, and looking awesome. I realized that I was probably way off base thinking you guys were talking about bubble hash......sorry bout that.....my bad.....

Really liking all the info that comes from this thread, and Kevin Murphy's thread! 

I am a little behind you guys' learning curve, so I am still perfecting my Ice water extract.......lol. BHO will be later.....

Question for you.....do you think that concentrates like BHO are going to be considered illegal when marijuana is legal? I heard in California, BHO and anything made with solvents is illegal? I have smoked BHO many times, and I really enjoy it......is it just because of the propensity towards blowing yourself up, and the idea that there may be some folks that do not get all the solvent out? Thanks for helping out someone that seems a little behind you guys!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 14, 2011)

um.....¿qué?
i never posted any concentrates..... (my own bubble hash is very experimental and not photo worthy in the least.)
researchkitty has some nice tutorials going on though..... 

so yeah, we were in fact talking aboot ice-water extractions earlier; and i'm far from perfecting my technique still.

i've read that volatile-solvent-extracted hash is illegal in cali too); IMO, it's probably a combination of the 2 factors that makes/keeps them illegal. i would imagine that any system established for quality-control of BHO would be costly in both money and people-hours to maintain; it's also probably not a good idea to put the legal stamp on something, the production of which costs joe taxpayer a certain amount each year in "incidentals" (ie fires). i would also imagine that IF pot becomes legal in the way that i think it will, you'll have to have a degree in chemistry and a state-approved laboratory to produce chemical solvent-extracted hashes, with regular sample submissions to some pharmaceutical agency or other. which of course will reflect itself in the cost to the consumer/patient.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 14, 2011)

Concentrates in California are NOT legal or decriminalized by any means. They are not justified in SB420 or Prop215 so they are all considered "Grey Area," I used to have a boss that said "It's a big fat grey line and I try my best to keep all 4 tires in it." because technically, edibles are concentrates, and illegal here in CA. Of course, this is generally over looked, even in court, unless they have it out for you (pay your fucking taxes and get city approval before opening up a dispensary) and the reason it is over looked is because that is the only way some patients can take their medication, and as long as you have a few patients to testify to that you are fine. Kief is when you start to step on toes, bubble hash and bho can be seen as the same thing by one judge, and it can be seen as night and day by a judge who knows. Or any District Attorney that can convince a jury that a little wad of hash from when they were kids was one thing, but BHO is the devil's earwax and will corrupt good people and is dangerous. A court room is very much like a upset classroom of 2nd graders, if you guys weren't familiar, and it's pretty easy to Demonize someone when everyone has that classroom chaos mentality. I've seen a lawyer and the DA yell at each other and when they were supposed to show evidence to each other they would refuse, and then the other would tattle to the judge, and then the judge put them in fucking time out! I almost lost it, I, the 22 year old pot farmer, was the most mature adult in the entire fucking court room, the bailiff was a close second.

But yeah, it's just like my boss said, even if you are drunk you can walk this line it's so wide, you just need to have the lawyer, the testimonial, and a clean paper trail that goes for miles. But this is why you don't see as much oil, earwax, moon rocks, shivas crystals, or star dust in your local dispensary. Which would also explain why we are in a legal state and most people don't know what those types of hash even are.


----------



## hazorazo (Oct 14, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> um.....¿qué?
> i never posted any concentrates..... (my own bubble hash is very experimental and not photo worthy in the least.)
> researchkitty has some nice tutorials going on though.....
> 
> ...


My God I am a stoner......I was thinking of you and research kitty as one person....haha....so yes, I was talking about research kitty's post on BHO. 

Glad to hear I am catching up with what is going on....slowly......where is my pipe? lol


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 14, 2011)

According to the usa government these last few days none of it is legal and everyone in California is going to jail.  Screw the morals and legalities though, smoke it up, grow more, sell more, recruit more smokers! I'm all in.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> According to the usa government these last few days none of it is legal and everyone in California is going to jail.  Screw the morals and legalities though, smoke it up, grow more, sell more, recruit more smokers! I'm all in.


ALL IN he'll yes ! Looking to triple down too and may be buying out my partners dispensary just to be able to get the sweet mainstreet storefront BUT taxes down here are weird and we are not allowed to make a profit?? What gappened to to American way step on any culture to make profit... It's sad cuz it just a plant not a fermented grain that kills daily..


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah they aren't doing a very good job of encouraging me on cutting back at all. Too bad I'm moving into an apartment or I would have 99 plants by next month.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Oct 18, 2011)

Amazing stuff. Subbed up and along for the ride


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 19, 2011)

If you want to be cool like Kitty, you better read like Kitty 

http://urbangardenmagazine.com/2011/02/breeding-microbes-with-compost-tea/
and
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 19, 2011)

i'm gonna do the unthinkable..... and use some of my bottled nutes in meh tea along with my poos and meals (cg told me he does, too.) .... i'm really curious how this turns out, because grotek is humic-based and a lot of the tea recipes i've read mention something about the benefits of humus in tea.
not to mention, if i can take the tea method and use it to make a marriage of organic and non-organic elements (ie. the vigour of synth + the flava flav of orgas... i mean organics), omg omg. 

BUT, since we're already in flower and mr kitty's given me all the experimental plants he's going to this round, it's just gonna hafta wait until next time..... (hopefully by then i'll have read and understood a library's worth of microbiology). 

speaking of microbes: anybody know anything about bokashi composting? ie can i use EM (Effective Microorganism) liquid in teas? i have hella access to it.


----------



## fumble (Oct 19, 2011)

Morning Mello. How are you miss Kitty?


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 19, 2011)

hey there fumblena. gonna drag the menfolk off to the pumpkin patch today, hopefully. 

took some pics of the experiment group yesterday.... i'll post an update once the w&b fuzz clears up 

howz you?


----------



## fumble (Oct 19, 2011)

A trip to the pumpkin patch sounds fun. I love fall. I'm doing alright. We got the yard all taken down and cleaned up - except for the GR. 100% sativa. Such a shame that practically the whole thing will have to go for hash or edibles. Oh well. I have a beautiful clone from her. Looking forward to your experiment group pics. W&B fuzz?


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 19, 2011)

"wake n bake fuzz"


----------



## fumble (Oct 19, 2011)

lmao!!!! That is just too funny!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 19, 2011)

so the executive decision has been made, and reveg group is down to 2: kafka and eva.







(eva is the one who had most of her popcorn taken off by our helper.)

kafka is doing MUCH better than eva:







is this even legal? exploitative mutant porn  :


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 19, 2011)

kafka was dying at the top, so i decided to pre-empt the matter by cutting her back a bit. there's less of her to love, but she looks much happier, imo.







this budlet's not doing much...... i may have to "quality control" it if it doesn't do anything in the next couple days..... what do you wanna bet it's killer couchlock smoke?







comparatively, here's eva; you can see all of *2* reveg sites on her:


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 19, 2011)

since i wasn't sure what to do with eva, i've let her be for now and decided to "ask riu"..... so? cut her down like kafka, or wait and see?


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 19, 2011)

so, if you recall, experiment group a thru c are the test group for a new organic nute regime (so they're not getting any of the regular "stuff" except pro-silicate).

april:












britannia (no i haven't fixed the damn sticker yet ) :












CeeGee:












.... we're noticing a bit of over-fert symptoms, so we've cut back a bit on the application rate as of yesterday's feeding (this is a wholly new product -- my buddy's *BABY* -- and application rate is one of the things we're testing).


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 19, 2011)

group d thru f are testing a swanky new additive - it's just being added to our regular grotek regime.

dankette (it's not a ghost, i had a HUGE smudge on my lens the whole time :blush :












ebony:












fumble:












..... i'm sorry fumble, you have a bit of The Claw, that is _most definitely_ nitrogen toxicity (nods to beansly and wmeh!); mr kitty gave her an N spray that's meant for the a-c group by mistake. she's bouncing back already; she'll be fine.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 19, 2011)

fuck yeah those organics look extra dankey
j/k
that all loos so nice for running a bunch of tests with controls love it!!
you are once again inspiring me to grow bigger with my girls much bigger! got in your co2? tight nodes in there kitty sweet for and ogggggg but i expect no less..
kill that haggerd extra its a drain on the resourses mainly time thinking about it....


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 19, 2011)

so..... while i was peeking under miss april's skirt yesterday, i found she has a bit of a yeast infection (aka pm) !! (keep it clean, girls. literally.  ) 

[video=youtube;RHK6Aubq5xY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHK6Aubq5xY[/video]

whey experiments ahoy! *yaaarrrgh*


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 19, 2011)

speaking of controls, i almost forgot:

control group (ie. grotek regime)


----------



## japonicus (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought of you when I saw this... haha


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 19, 2011)

japonicus said:


> I thought of you when I saw this... haha


yup, that's about right.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 19, 2011)

jesus christ i hope that isnt you


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 19, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i'm gonna do the unthinkable..... and use some of my bottled nutes in meh tea along with my poos and meals (cg told me he does, too.) .... i'm really curious how this turns out, because grotek is humic-based and a lot of the tea recipes i've read mention something about the benefits of humus in tea.
> not to mention, if i can take the tea method and use it to make a marriage of organic and non-organic elements (ie. the vigour of synth + the flava flav of orgas... i mean organics), omg omg.
> 
> BUT, since we're already in flower and mr kitty's given me all the experimental plants he's going to this round, it's just gonna hafta wait until next time..... (hopefully by then i'll have read and understood a library's worth of microbiology).
> ...


I do the same on occasion. Usually though, when I decide to make tea I use Alaskan forest humus, castings, a little bit of fish hydrolysate, and some alfalfa meal. That builds a good fungal and bacterial population along with some hormones for good measure. I've read a bit about Bokashi, but don't know enough to speak intelligently about it.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 19, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> jesus christ i hope that isnt you


kitty minus mello = about like that. 

srsly. not pretty.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 20, 2011)

Your plants are so awesome kitty. You should be very proud to mother such beautiful ladies


----------



## april (Oct 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> so..... while i was peeking under miss april's skirt yesterday, i found she has a bit of a yeast infection (aka pm) !! (keep it clean, girls. literally.  )
> 
> [video=youtube;RHK6Aubq5xY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHK6Aubq5xY[/video]
> 
> whey experiments ahoy! *yaaarrrgh*


LMFAO damn i did feel itchy "down there"  RFLMAO happy little bitch just help herself, or maybe kitty pooped in the soil


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 21, 2011)

i'm so glad to have found that tidbit about whey.....

who'da thunk yogurt would be beneficial for both my "ladies"?


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 21, 2011)

april said:


> maybe kitty pooped in the soil


***SSSSSSHHHH!!!!!*** just the "special" ones!
(no pics, i promise )


----------



## april (Oct 21, 2011)

I dunno my kitties used my garden as their personal shit box and we all saw the end results of my peppers 
I'm going to Edmonton this weekend!! woohoo , damn wish i was going to vancouver


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 21, 2011)

uhmm...... wtf are you going to deadmontchuck for? eeeeewwwww. (j/k, i like edmonton much better than calgary. sorry cow-town.)


----------



## Beansly (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Kit, just stopping by to say wha'd up cuz!!!??? 
Your plants are gorgeous as usual...you're becoming a real green-thumb girl! I came across some OG Kush clones (so he says-idk) that I'm vegging big enough to tak some clones and try it out. Hopefully they'll look as good as yours. Oh and btw, I heard from a guy who grows nothing but real OG Kush and OGK crosses (Fire, Alien etc) that real OG has leaves that are darker green than normal, so, take that for what you will. 

I still have my plants in vert surrounding a 400 MH in veg atm. I'm going to do a individual vert scrog made with PVC and poly fencing like this guy did. Fucking ingenious.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 21, 2011)

now that is some maximising of space.
personally, i like to give my girls a bit more freedom than that (can ya tell?? ) but i can totally appreciate the amount of thought and work that went into those scrog screens.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> now that is some maximising of space.
> personally, i like to give my girls a bit more freedom than that (can ya tell?? ) but i can totally appreciate the amount of thought and work that went into those scrog screens.


 If I had your space and your amount of light I probably wouldn't scrog either.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 21, 2011)

kitty's scrog is a whole different beast from our tree grow .... (haven't always had this kind of space). i used to pray in a closet too, you know. 

if i were going to change just one thing about that space, i would probably have a few less girls in there. but that's aboot it.


----------



## april (Oct 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> uhmm...... wtf are you going to deadmontchuck for? eeeeewwwww. (j/k, i like edmonton much better than calgary. sorry cow-town.)


 
hahaha job offer, paid flight hotel and vehicle, damn even offline i'm a popular girl 
I'm gonna hide in the safety of ur thread today, not sure what they put in the T&T water supply but they've all gone nutso!!! lmfao
Ha like i would let a man spread his seed all over my lovely faced ;P (i deleted those pics )lmfao


UMMM i just creamed in my undies seeing that scrog !!!! :0


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 21, 2011)

ooo sounds promising (but would you have to live in deadmonchuck?  )

and yeah, seems like it's time for the quarterly "collective male menstruation" n'est-ce pas? (the boys irl have a touch of it too ) 
or have you been spiking the t&t punch again? i told you, purple, not red! 

and yes, bukkake has to be on tits or it's not hot.


----------



## fumble (Oct 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> group d thru f are testing a swanky new additive - it's just being added to our regular grotek regime.
> 
> dankette (it's not a ghost, i had a HUGE smudge on my lens the whole time :blush :
> 
> ...


Wow Mello! I can honestly say, I am one hot bitch! lol! You have such lovely ladies. So too much N gives 'the claw?' good to know.
On a side note, you girls are cracking my ass up!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 21, 2011)

well heh-llo there fumble!
yuppers, and see that really dark green colour? textbook N tox. i had to tell my buddy during an update... "uh, long story short, we used it on the wrong test group and now it has The Claw,"
answer: "well duh. the N in there is pretty much 100% amino-form." (it's sort of like the difference between regular vitamin c and that ester-C stuff.... bioavailability)
good news is, since it's only N, she's already doing much much better. hardly a hiccup.


----------



## fumble (Oct 21, 2011)

Good to hear...I always thought that the darker green it was the better though. Look at me, tryin' to think.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 21, 2011)

dagnabbit, it won't let me upload a pic!! (deficiency/toxicity chart)

anyhoo, there are degrees of "dark"... it's hard to tell in this pic because of the flash, but litte fumble is quite a dark green... i suspect little ebony may have gotten a touch of overspray as well.


----------



## fumble (Oct 21, 2011)

That is good to know miss kitty. My CC was super dark. I used to just stand there smoking and admiring her. lol


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 21, 2011)

it can also be strain-dependent; some are naturally darker than others (especially the ones that go purple... seem to start out a darker green than the ones that don't.) 
one good way to tell is if they're really really happy-looking, but the top growth seems a bit stunted... ultimately, if they l00k healthy and are growing to your satisfaction, it probably ain't broke!


----------



## fumble (Oct 21, 2011)

ooohhh...she was a beauty. Until she got the mold. Nasty shit, that.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah, mold is pewpy.  i was sorry to hear about her.


----------



## fumble (Oct 21, 2011)

waaaaa. It's all good though. all in the name of the game, right? Some damn fine smoke she is, even just dried and not cured. I am interested to test the outcome of the finished product.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey kitty here is that link to DR. Peditts humic and fulvic research great read and not too full of jargon.. I got a few other links to some soild research on orgasmics and other super advanced next level talk about the most basic thing on earth ...decomposed matter and growing a plant ...
http://www.calciumproducts.com/articles/Dr._Pettit_Humate.pdfhttp://www.calciumproducts.com/articles/Dr._Pettit_Humate.pdf


----------



## Dubbz0r (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it weird that the only thing I remember from the last 3 pages is someone creaming in their panties?


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 22, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Hey kitty here is that link to DR. Peditts humic and fulvic research great read and not too full of jargon.. I got a few other links to some soild research on orgasmics and other super advanced next level talk about the most basic thing on earth ...decomposed matter and growing a plant ...
> http://www.calciumproducts.com/articles/Dr._Pettit_Humate.pdfhttp://www.calciumproducts.com/articles/Dr._Pettit_Humate.pdf


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Joedank again.*

omg omg if you like your dirt or your teas you HAVE TO read this paper. definitely cream-worthy. (yes kitty's an odd number) (pre-emptively hands wolvie a wetwipe).


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 22, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Joedank again.*
> 
> omg omg if you like your dirt or your teas you HAVE TO read this paper. definitely cream-worthy. (yes kitty's an odd number) (pre-emptively hands wolvie a wetwipe).


Danka, miss Kitty. The bukkake (sp?) earlier had me all tingly in me naughty bits..


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 22, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Danka, miss Kitty. The bukkake (sp?) earlier had me all tingly in me naughty bits..


bukkake a'ight, but did you read the friggin paper? (i KNOW you did.)

_"Humic acids (HAs) are termed polydisperse because of their variable chemical features. From a three dimensional aspect_

_these complex carbon containing compounds are considered to be flexible linear polymers that exist as random coils with_
 
_cross-linked bonds. On average 35% of the humic acid (HA) molecules are aromatic (carbon rings), while the remaining_

_compounds are in the form of aliphatic (carbon chains) molecules. The molecular size of humic acids (HAs) range from_

_approximately 10,000 to 100,000. Humic acid (HA) polymers readily bind clay minerals to form stable organic-clay_

_complexes. Peripheral pores in the plant are capable of accommodating (binding) natural and synthetic organic chemicals_

_in a lattice (clathrate) type arrangement._

_Humic acids (HAs) readily form salts with inorganic trace mineral elements. An analysis of extracts of naturally occurring_

_humic acids (HAs) will reveal the presence of over 60 different mineral elements present. These trace elements are bound_

_in humic acid molecules in a form that can be readily utilized by various living organisms. As a result humic acids (HAs)_

_function as important ion-exchange and metal-complexing (chelating) systems."_













 

........ omg, it's almost pornographic. i have to change meh pants now.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 22, 2011)

Actually I haven't read it yet, I'll have to get to that one tomorrow. I had major canopy work to do in my main room, I let them get waay too big before the flip. It's absolutely out of control in there right now. Damn plants are about to eat the light for real.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 22, 2011)

BWAAAAAHAHAHAHA

april was makkin oooot with one of the t5's yesterday.....

so i moved her and gave her a spanking.....


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 22, 2011)

Good read Joe.

Kitty, some input on using your ferts in the brewing teas. I don't recommend it with anything that has a harsh synthetic product in it, Nitrites are tough, but Phosphoric Acid is the real enemy here. Phosphoric Acid really fucks up any microbe life's day up. And while we will eventually blend them anyways and it will cut back on the effectiveness of a tea, it will still work because the colonies have already grown up strong together, and will be able to still give a benefit. If we have a phosphoric acid product in the tea while brewing, well, our poor microbe friends will never get the chance to grow up big and strong together, and will never get the whole college experience. I'm making a movie, it's like Osmosis Jones meets my ganja roots.

Fish Hydrolysate is one fertilizer I highly recommend in your teas.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 22, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Good read Joe.
> 
> Kitty, some input on using your ferts in the brewing ferts. I don't recommend it with anything that has a harsh synthetic product in it, Nitrites are tough, but Phosphoric Acid is the real enemy here. Phosphoric Acid really fucks up any microbe life's day up. And while we will eventually blend them anyways and it will cut back on the effectiveness of a tea, it will still work because the colonies have already grown up strong together, and will be able to still give a benefit. If we have a phosphoric acid product in the tea while brewing, well, our poor microbe friends will never get the chance to grow up big and strong together, and will never get the whole college experience. I'm making a movie, it's like Osmosis Jones meets my ganja roots.
> 
> Fish Hydrolysate is one fertilizer I highly recommend in your teas.


good to know! 
here's the part that made me cream my pants aboot that tidbit on humic acid: i've said it before, and i'll say it again, solotek is humic acid-based. i'll have to ask the boys at grotek if they use phosphoric acid (i highly doubt it -- they have a very "soil-building" philosophy), but you know what that means, right?? the bacterial flora in my mouth just started drooling in solidarity. 
i already know i'm adding black pearl to my teabag.... chitosan (polysaccharide), check! biochar (carbohydrate), check! those bennies are gonna have the bootlegging party mom who gives up her c/c number for the deposit on the keg, man. 

mr kitty just picked up some fish hydrolysate so i'll be filching a bit of that too. yay! i need some BABIES to eat!!!! rowr!


----------



## Beansly (Oct 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;IRsPheErBj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRsPheErBj8[/video]


...sorry..I'm high


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;hf5FRPfGiC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hf5FRPfGiC8[/video]

............


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 23, 2011)

just you wait until hazo and i start talking topicals.....  then it'll be REALLY nerdy around here.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 23, 2011)

speaking of nerdy, i just re-read the whole thread, and we're ALL nerds so nya~.

so far, we've touched on 

transplanting, 
topping, 
cloning,
budrot, 
VPD, 
PM, 
deficiency/toxicity, 
nutrient marketing strategy, 
glycerine tinc, 
baverbs, 
medible recipes, 
hiding the body in canada, 
politics, 
bugs, 
poisons,
lights, 
hash, 
and now teas. 

congratulations beansly, you're officially a nerd too.....*secret handshake*


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> speaking of nerdy, i just re-read the whole thread, and we're ALL nerds so nya~.
> 
> so far, we've touched on
> 
> ...


Annnd bukkake! Ha! And it wasn't even a dude who brought it up. Love this thread.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm a self-hating nerd....lol


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 23, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Annnd bukkake! Ha! And it wasn't even a dude who brought it up. Love this thread.


 Lol yeah, I was about to say, don't forget about the loads and loads of ejaculant from all the boys and girls.


----------



## lostNug (Oct 23, 2011)

Love that scrog set up man. Good job


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 23, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Love that scrog set up man. Good job


lol, that's not my scrog, but thanks for stopping in!
beans, whose scrog IS that?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 23, 2011)

This is not a doctoral disiertaion but a great read on building your own bennies and what they do...http://www.nurserymanagementonline.com/nursery-0711-beneficial-soil-microorganisms.aspx

For all you non link clickers here's how I avoid pm and other pathogens;Commercially available beneficial bacterial strains of Bacillus and Streptomyces grow near the roots, releasing secondary metabolites that inhibit pathogen growth by causing cell membranes to become &#8220;leaky.&#8221; Some of these commercial microbes and certain native bacterial strains also act as plant-growth promoting rhizobacteria or PGPRs by improving nutrient availability to the plant and through their interactions with host plants.** Many PGPR strains of the bacteria described above have also been shown to induce systemic resistance in some plant species.


Systemic resistance that's right mutha fucka! Oh take that weak immune system due to massive growth over short periods with no attention paid to chewing your food before you swallow you get sick like that
Certain beneficial fungi grow near, on and inside root tissue. The mycoparasite, Trichoderma harzianum isolate T-22 provides several beneficial effects. It preventively controls diseases through rhizosphere competence, hyperparasitism, and competitive inhibition and antagonism. T-22 also promotes plant growth as do other Trichoderma isolates. Mycorrhizal fungi from the genus Glomus grow in and around roots of many mycorrhizal plant species to help supply host plants with insoluble phosphorus, especially in highly mineralized soils and container media. Several different mycorrhizal products are commercially available either as mycorrhizal spore preparations or formulated with fertilizers.***


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 24, 2011)

tea recipe slowly coming together......


----------



## Joedank (Oct 24, 2011)

I am sourcing my t-22 out of Texas but I am trying to get it cheaper and better quality from Montana ! Just the trico and bac. Sub. Are enough to rock some plants socks off!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 24, 2011)

soooooo...... the cat's out of the bag 
(this happens to me every time i try to be all cool and enigmatic about something )

i'm guessing that those of you following collective gardener's thread have pretty much surmised that a thru c group are the organic nutes he mentioned earlier tonight....

for those of you not following, herewith:



collective gardener said:


> I sent you a PM regarding the Indoor Gardening Show today. We hooked up with your Buddy Simon at Grotek. Dude has mad growing knowledge. Stand by for the Grotek nutrient challenge. To the group- Grotek is coming out with a line of liquid organic nutes which will be available to public inside a year. I believe Kitty already has some (you little she-devil). This guy Simon, who's the developer of the nutrient, knows his shit. We'll be trying some out in a couple months when he gets it a little better perfected. Keep an eye on this company. He is the first nute rep I've met that cares more about plant health and vigor than just trying to get you to buy a bunch of their shit. With people like him driving the project, great things are bound to happen.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 24, 2011)

Joedank said:


> I am sourcing my t-22 out of Texas but I am trying to get it cheaper and better quality from Montana ! Just the trico and bac. Sub. Are enough to rock some plants socks off!


the more i read about EM (effective microorganism), the more it leads me to believe that i want to use it in my tea recipe..... it's mainly lactic acid bacteria, "purple" bacteria, yeast and a few others. 

[URL="http://embokashi.com/parrhigabkltCF1 on EM.pdf"]http://embokashi.com/parrhigabkltCF1 on EM.pdf[/url]

lactic acid bacteria are, well, some familiar lactic acid bacteria are the ones that make yogurt and cheese and whatnot via fermentation. they're reported to have better tolerance to lower pH's than other bacterial species. which, in turn, since bacterial action tends to raise ph and fungal action tends to lower it, would suggest to me a higher degree of co-existence with beneficial fungi. 

"purple" bacteria, aka photosynthetic bacteria, are capable of photosynthesizing without an oxygen component, their byproduct is _sulfur_. remember our discussion on sulfur? 

cg says he just uses hot compost as an inoculant, and i'm going to ask my nute guru if he can source me some trichoderma (chances are, he already has some kicking around.)


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 24, 2011)

Joedank said:


> This is not a doctoral disiertaion but a great read on building your own bennies and what they do...http://www.nurserymanagementonline.com/nursery-0711-beneficial-soil-microorganisms.aspx
> 
> For all you non link clickers here's how I avoid pm and other pathogens;Commercially available beneficial bacterial strains of Bacillus and Streptomyces grow near the roots, releasing secondary metabolites that inhibit pathogen growth by causing cell membranes to become &#8220;leaky.&#8221; Some of these commercial microbes and certain native bacterial strains also act as plant-growth promoting rhizobacteria or PGPRs by improving nutrient availability to the plant and through their interactions with host plants.** Many PGPR strains of the bacteria described above have also been shown to induce systemic resistance in some plant species.
> 
> ...


Been using Bacillus Subtilis, Trichoderma, and Mycorrhizae in my tea for a while now, and have been loving it, makes a great PM spray and foliar feed too. And I've been putting Trichoderma and Mycorrhizae in my soil for a while now, but it wasn't until I loaded it with a massive amount of Bacillus Subitlis that I had a near screeching hault on PM of all plants put into the medium. In fact, I don't think I've seen any on the plants I put into that medium. I just mixed in some Bio Mix from Pro Mix into my Sunshine Mix #4, added a few bales of Growers Gold, and threw some ZHO of each transplant and they are bullet proof. I fucking love it.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 24, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> lol, that's not my scrog, but thanks for stopping in!
> beans, whose scrog IS that?


It's by a guy SN 'Marlo' from ICMag
This is the guy's vert ScrOG thread
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=164050

This is thread I read to find the guy's ScrOG
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=189454



mellokitty said:


> the more i read about EM (effective microorganism), the more it leads me to believe that i want to use it in my tea recipe..... it's mainly lactic acid bacteria, "purple" bacteria, yeast and a few others.
> 
> http://embokashi.com/parrhigabkltCF1%20on%20EM.pdf
> 
> ...


Hey kit, can you re-post the .pdf link please. I can't find the right page or dl thingy and my comp is being stupid.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 24, 2011)

no problem, i'm still reading it 

http://embokashi.com/parrhigabkltCF1 on EM.pdf


----------



## Joedank (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the ^^^^rep kitty but your genius brought on this batch of scratching the surface... http://www.bokashicomposting.com/?p=245
This is way nerdy but it goes with feeding complexes of soy aminos to fungus roots (myco) 
http://www.lawnsite.com/archive/index.php/t-275443.html

Hope you read it^^ crazy stuff


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 25, 2011)

i think my brain just squirted.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 25, 2011)

so i cut 'er down like you said, they're doing well!!

here's another one: once the branches are well established, can i take off the little budlets that are attached to them?


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 25, 2011)

little miss april (stop humping the lights already, slutmuffin!)
had to move her ooot from under the t5







hail britannia:













sleezy Ceegee:







dankette is true to her name so far:













ebony (still a bit of The Claw but frosty!):













fumble (also still a bit Clawed but nicely frosting too):













control group:


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2011)

I am constantly picking off budlettes and fattening calyx's, it seems to help put them directly into full veg steam.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 25, 2011)

so. stoked.

first glance:






the pump:






the view of the inside (and mr kitty's foot):






it has a slot for the teabag that the pump pumps a steady-stream of water over. it's designed to have a couple of inches between the hose and the brewing tea so it's self aerating (vermicrop, the company that makes this extractor, also sells vermiT, which is like a square ewc/compost "puck" that fits in the slot:












mr kitty's newest toy: kel instruments soil ph meter


----------



## jyermum (Oct 25, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i think my brain just squirted.


----------



## jyermum (Oct 25, 2011)

How did you test ph before the new meter? How does it compare to testing runoff?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 25, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> little miss april (stop humping the lights already, slutmuffin!)
> had to move her ooot from under the t5
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh* And I'm still a Sad Panda... where's mine kitty? Where? *howls defiantly*


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 25, 2011)

Also, I can't seem to find that particular pH meter anywhere. Got a link? I haven't used a pH meter in years, don't need it, but I'm curious now.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 25, 2011)

I got a question you guys, but rather than give yu0 a link to my thread I'll just ask it here

*I was wondering if one of you fine folks could point me toward a strain the consistently finishes within 60 days for my short flowering needs. The strain should either be connoisseur quality (high potency-small yields) or if it's not the strongest bud in the world, it should have at least an average yield.
I was thinking some cindy99 from either Dutch Grown Seeds, Mosca or Joey Weed, but any potent, short-flowering strain would be fine. 
I'm not looking for a strain that has phenos that finish short. I'd like a strain that has a reputation for short flowering and consistently finishes fast. Thanks. *


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 25, 2011)

jyermum said:


> How did you test ph before the new meter? How does it compare to testing runoff?


we have a wall-hanging ph/tds meter that lives in the feed res; when we use straight soilless it doesn't matter too much, although mr kitty is paranoid ever since we got a bad batch of promix a few runs back. mostly we've just been going around putting it in pots for fun; it's self-powered (ie no batt) so i've been going around like a luddite villager going, "the devil is at work again! i need a goat to sacrifice, STET!!"



Wolverine97 said:


> Also, I can't seem to find that particular pH meter anywhere. Got a link? I haven't used a pH meter in years, don't need it, but I'm curious now.


seems to be a small company out of nj.... 

http://userweb.cybernex.net/kelway/ph.html

more than likely, some hydro store or other that we know is considering carrying it, and that's why we have it.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 25, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I got a question you guys, but rather than give yu0 a link to my thread I'll just ask it here
> 
> *I was wondering if one of you fine folks could point me toward a strain the consistently finishes within 60 days for my short flowering needs. The strain should either be connoisseur quality (high potency-small yields) or if it's not the strongest bud in the world, it should have at least an average yield.
> I was thinking some cindy99 from either Dutch Grown Seeds, Mosca or Joey Weed, but any potent, short-flowering strain would be fine.
> I'm not looking for a strain that has phenos that finish short. I'd like a strain that has a reputation for short flowering and consistently finishes fast. Thanks. *


sounds like a job for atomic jam.....

http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/product.php?id=79&n=Atomic-Jam&r=mn


----------



## troutie (Oct 25, 2011)

oh forgot to mention ... subbed! 

oh and excuse my ignorance but did you mean Dr Atomic..... blueberry jam?


----------



## troutie (Oct 25, 2011)

opss now i found your link..... .... looks nice


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 25, 2011)

yes, mine was the generation before ^those^ particular seeds, but it was one of my first ever strains and i LOVED it -- both growing it and the finished product.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 25, 2011)

***APRIL!!!***

...... didja get the job?


----------



## fumble (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning miss Kitty. How are you today?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 25, 2011)

here kitty kitty kitty.... 
that update is smoking hot !!! damn girl tight internodal stacking on the control. very pro pro!! nicely manicured under the skirt. clean floors . and whats this a brewer/ extractor!! very posh darling !!! looking at your control group its almost like why change anything!!! but tinkering leads to eevolution of the mind.....I'm looking this year at getting

240nm Led's, 350nm, 470nm & 660nm hopefully.
660nm for phytocrome manipulation (mess with circadian cycles)
the 240nm (UV-c) will be for germicidal warfare on the air to keep things nice and clean and will be done outside of the plant environment.
goota keep upping my game the far red light will also be ysed to force flower in my greenhouses this spring!! hope it goes well..


----------



## Joedank (Oct 25, 2011)

trich porn since you never go to my threads....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 25, 2011)

That's one hell of an impressive stalk, man. Are those ten gallons Smart Pots? What kind of yield are you pulling per container, if you don't mind my asking? I'm running the five gallon, and with my good strains pull from 5-8oz per.


----------



## lamabile85 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have seen this grow room before many times growing through the youtube videos, and I've never commented until now, great job! Such an organized and clean setup. I love it.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> That's one hell of an impressive stalk, man. Are those ten gallons Smart Pots? What kind of yield are you pulling per container, if you don't mind my asking? I'm running the five gallon, and with my good strains pull from 5-8oz per.


no no.... god i wish but no that is a 30gal about 3/4 full but rooted pretty good inn the ground there were tons of earthworms under the smartpot just cruzin and ferting my plants ..... that stump pulled 18 oz and counting!!!!these are ten gallon smt pots i was getting 6-8 easy with reflectors BUT now that i am vert i get 8-10 of better buds!! no larf! and to stay on the tea topic i added a pic of my additives for tea humuc/fulvic liquid and powder.. and a conopy pic of joey weeds f1's of mrsouls cindy 99 in week 3.....


----------



## japonicus (Oct 26, 2011)

You plants look so happy! My girls would be jealous of how tall they could've gotten if they saw you...


----------



## troutie (Oct 26, 2011)

i think Mrs Kitty would make stacks of cash offering a "lady-sitting service"


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 26, 2011)

Joedank said:


> no no.... god i wish but no that is a 30gal about 3/4 full but rooted pretty good inn the ground there were tons of earthworms under the smartpot just cruzin and ferting my plants ..... that stump pulled 18 oz and counting!!!!these are ten gallon smt pots i was getting 6-8 easy with reflectors BUT now that i am vert i get 8-10 of better buds!! no larf! and to stay on the tea topic i added a pic of my additives for tea humuc/fulvic liquid and powder.. and a conopy pic of joey weeds f1's of mrsouls cindy 99 in week 3.....View attachment 1855720View attachment 1855721View attachment 1855722View attachment 1855723


Gotcha, at first I thought that was an indoor stalk... I be like dang.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 26, 2011)

joe, i'm starting to get the feeling like you're waaaaay nerdier than you let on.... (and it's sooooo schmexy!!)



japonicus said:


> You plants look so happy! My girls would be jealous of how tall they could've gotten if they saw you...


uh.... says the first-timer whose branching/training makes the people in my irl circle *drool*? (mr kitty is super-impressed too, btw.)



troutie said:


> i think Mrs Kitty would make stacks of cash offering a "lady-sitting service"


**sshh!** that's my post-legalisation market-niche! (if they had hurried the fuck up and legalised it while i was in my 20s and still perky it might have been a "topless lady-sitting service"..... *sigh*)


----------



## collective gardener (Oct 26, 2011)

Kitty,
Just spent some time getting caught up on your op. Wow...what a difference a little time makes. Plants look so much better than a month ago. Good job to Hub #1, as well.

Ok, That extractor is just too retro cool. As soon as I saw it I knew it belonged in your garden. Around here (big ag place), we go to Farm Supply, buy a polyethelene tank, put in a spout, and add a bubbler. So boring looking. But, they do have tanks up to 5,000 gallons....so that's fun. 

My buddy Hydro Z may be buying my local hydro shop he currently manages. One of the changes he wants to make is to settup a couple tea brewers. Since I may have to loan him some $$$ for the purchase, I get to weigh in. What would you think about offering a "base" veg tea and a "base" bloom tea, Then, offering several additives you put in yourself right in the store. Then, you go home, dilute, and feed. I want to do nute analysis, as well. There would be a formula for what exactly you end up with depending on what, and how much, you add of this or that. Thoughts?

Yes...the GroTek cooler makes my very special. I'll make you a deal. You and Hubs come down to visit the grow, and I'll send you home with it. Fair?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2011)

^^^ collective YES to nutrient analysis ! My local store does a vortex brewer but add alot of random shit and I can never pin down what's in it hence I never buy it .... The sell it saying "pour it straight on the plants!" so to fuck with them I did a ppm, tds ,dissolved oxygen... All way out of range for ready to sell product .. Ended up on tomatoes at 10% an they did not like being off the chicken pellet tea one bit not enough available calcium for fat fruiters but I digress . The whole point being if you get a stable formula of dynamic tea that give a strong reading at proper ratios then keep it in high amounts of dissolved oxygen and light complex carbs you could put alot of growers at ease knowing the if imbalance occurs Your product can put it aright while helping clean up the soil or soiless with bennies. You could even recommend it to hydo peeps that are lazy for less Rez change effectiveness... Sorry for the book smoked way too much waxy wax wax...


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 26, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> My buddy Hydro Z may be buying my local hydro shop he currently manages. One of the changes he wants to make is to settup a couple tea brewers. Since I may have to loan him some $$$ for the purchase, I get to weigh in. What would you think about offering a "base" veg tea and a "base" bloom tea, Then, offering several additives you put in yourself right in the store. Then, you go home, dilute, and feed. I want to do nute analysis, as well. There would be a formula for what exactly you end up with depending on what, and how much, you add of this or that. Thoughts?


*guuuuh...* that's brilliant! it panders to the little control freak that lives inside every grower, and you can please the granolaheads and chemheads alike!


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Oct 26, 2011)

I love being in the midst of amazing growers.  It's great to hear that you guys like to brew things up as well. I personally like to know everything and anything that is going into to my meds. Plus what could be better then brewing up your own nutes? Lol


----------



## calibuzz (Oct 26, 2011)

The link to the humis was way interesting. A great read. Thanks
*[FONT=Georgia,Bold][FONT=Georgia,Bold]ORGANIC MATTER, HUMUS, HUMATE, HUMIC ACID,​FULVIC ACID, AND HUMIN:
*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## collective gardener (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice. I'll pass that on. We are a group of control freaks. The Tea analysis would be essential. Now Technical S has me convinced I need to do tissue analysis of my crop. It's time to make friends with one of our local Agro Labs. There HAS to be a big time smoker in one of the labs around here. Daddy's got a treat.


----------



## april (Oct 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> ***APRIL!!!***
> 
> ...... didja get the job?


TEEHEE well the offer is on the table  65k plus full benefits 3 yr contract !!!!!! OMG i'm so exciting and scared lol such a big move, and not alone


----------



## hazorazo (Oct 27, 2011)

I have never used teas before.....what do they replace or improve? Is it just beneficial microorganisms?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 27, 2011)

april said:


> TEEHEE well the offer is on the table  65k plus full benefits 3 yr contract !!!!!! OMG i'm so exciting and scared lol such a big move, and not alone


Congrat's miss thang, er, thong. Good luck if you take it.


----------



## april (Oct 27, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Congrat's miss thang, good luck if you take it.


Awww thanks, and i'd be nuts to pass this offer up, just forces me to move to a very rural part of canada, but closer to kitty  hehehehehe


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 27, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> I have never used teas before.....what do they replace or improve? Is it just beneficial microorganisms?


depends what you want it for... (which is one of the benefits of tea -- ultimate customisability). so you can brew something with the aim of supplementing your microherd population, or you might want an all-in-one nute solution, or anything in between.

in my case, so much of the grotek lineup is so high in organic material anyways, i'm trying to find a symbiosis of organic/bottled -- the vigour of bottled nutes, the flavour and quality of microherd-fed organics.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 27, 2011)

april said:


> such a big move, and not alone


?????

do elaborate darling, is a certain skeletal persona abandoning the Dark Side?

edit: kitty has friends and family near deadmonchuck.....


----------



## collective gardener (Oct 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> depends what you want it for... (which is one of the benefits of tea -- ultimate customisability). so you can brew something with the aim of supplementing your microherd population, or you might want an all-in-one nute solution, or anything in between.
> 
> in my case, so much of the grotek lineup is so high in organic material anyways, i'm trying to find a symbiosis of organic/bottled -- the vigour of bottled nutes, the flavour and quality of microherd-fed organics.


So, basically, you want your cake and to eat it too. Well, me too. Here in Cali the Granola Heads are gaining ground. Being a Capitolist above all else, I am feeling the market pressure to offer a full blown organic product. Then I have to deal with my wife quoting Tech S at every turn. I like chemical growing...it's easy and effective. But, times be changing. And it stands to reason that if someone is buying a medicinal herb, they probably want it as natural as possible. 

Is there any organic compliance oversight mechanism in place up there, Kitty? All we have here is a couple collectives that do grow room inspections on their vendor's grow ops. They can then give that product their own little stamp of approval. Any Colorado folks here? They seem to be blazing the trail towards full acceptance and regulation. I wonder if there's any organic compliance in the works there. 

The fruit and veg organic compliance guidelines here were written by Big Agro...to suit Big Agro. From my understanding, don't use DDT or radiation on the crop and you're "organic"...or something like that. My understanding is that an OMRI cert on a nute costs around 100K. This could mean that only the big boys get the cert, while smaller, and potentially better, nute companies are not seen as compliant. Just what r we to do?


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 27, 2011)

far as i know, not yet.
there's these guys: http://www.cannabistradeassociation.ca/
the "cannabis trade association" -- they seem to have the right idea, but they're not "officially mandated" or anything like that. participation is completely voluntary (as far as i know, as of now). 

and we all know what a --fucking joke-- the AAFPCO labelling guidelines are. the basic message is, "if WE don't recognise a material as having a particular agri/horticultural result, YOU don't get to claim that it does -- even if it IS backed up with bleeding-edge science. and good fucking luck trying to get us to recognise that result. how much $$ you got?" 

and FUCKING RIGHTS i want my cake and eat it too..... AND the ganache frosting. with whip cream and a cherry. and a brulee layer. and and and. just like a certain mr "organic rockwool" i know of. *coff coff*


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 27, 2011)

oh, and if the local viticulture industry is any indication, "bio-dynamic" seems to be giving "organic" a run for its money.....


----------



## 4tatude (Oct 27, 2011)

mellokitty, thanks to you n all your great friends for all the info and humor you dish out...i dont chime in but rather sit in the corner n enjoy the show, figured i needed to let everyone know how much i enjoy this thread +rep to you all.....


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks for speaking up, 4ta, it means a lot! 
i'm always curious to know who's following along, figure there's gotta be more than the couple dozen folks who pop in from time to time.... just today mr kitty was like "hey, i noticed that you talk to this wolverine guy a lot.... and the guy with the woody-with-the-dildo picture...." 

between you guys and honourable mention in cg's thread the last couple days, i'm all warm and fuzzy inside....  (not like that, ya pervs.)


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

more plants less ppl


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

oops, meant to say SUBD.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 28, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> oh, and if the local viticulture industry is any indication, "bio-dynamic" seems to be giving "organic" a run for its money.....


I am into biodynamic more than organic but biodynamic is a doctrine not gardening method at its core 
I have been pushing to find a third pArty to put themselves out there to cert. A pot farm My land in Cali and my place in Colorado both qualify on omri quality and logged data terms.. The cattle we do here on the land is grass finished and labeled "natural" although organic is the word I would like to see, the premium for grass finishing on land you paid to be certified ls not there sadly .. Although this land never saw a pesticide in it's whole existence just no need at 7500 feet... Organic means nothing it's just being nice to your plants that counts 1800ppm is a loading volume ... Blah blah blah

tra- that pheno your working with looks heddie!!
pic of bubble bags post 1st pull




nice groupin oof tan heads


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 28, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> more plants less ppl


hey, that's a nice plant and all, but if you read the last 5 pages or so you'll find that i'm rather fond of the people in this thread too.  
thanks for stopping in.


----------



## troutie (Oct 28, 2011)

well i keep an eye on whats going on ... can't hardly understand much of the tea debate, and other technical rants.... but the chat is lively and this truely is the home of outstanding plants


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 28, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> hey, that's a nice plant and all, but if you read the last 5 pages or so you'll find that i'm rather fond of the people in this thread too.
> thanks for stopping in.


i did fellow stoner kitty, i was being ironic. Like raainnn on your wedding day, a free ride when youve already paid or that good advice that you just didnt take.
Greath work btw.

peace love and good vibes. td. 
:Bong ON.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 28, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> more plants less ppl


Plaaant people, plaaant people...

http://youtu.be/tV5wmDhzgY8


----------



## Beansly (Oct 28, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> i did fellow stoner kitty, i was being ironic. Like raainnn on your wedding day, a free ride when youve already paid or that good advice that you just didnt take.
> Greath work btw.
> 
> peace love and good vibes. td.
> :Bong ON.


 Alright Alanis, slow down.
Lolol


----------



## collective gardener (Oct 28, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> far as i know, not yet.
> there's these guys: http://www.cannabistradeassociation.ca/
> the "cannabis trade association" -- they seem to have the right idea, but they're not "officially mandated" or anything like that. participation is completely voluntary (as far as i know, as of now).
> 
> ...


Ok. We have the OMRI, you have AAFPCO. You have Cannabis Trade Association, we have a couple dudes with a nice bong and a dream. I get it. 

So low a blow with the organic rockwool comment. I get it. I want it all, too. By the time I get organics to pump out what I need, it won't be good enough. Veganics will be the thing. It's already gaining ground. Then aquaculture. On the organic rockwool topic, Tech S said I could get a micro herd going in there, but asked why I would want it. Picture stupid look on my face and silence. He seemed to think the new line would work just fine in a sterile medium...and still be totally organic, and just maybe kick some ass on the weight front. Then, of course, I got the lecture on rockwool's carbon footprint. My wife looked at me like I was a Nazi. Killer of the earth. Rockwool user. Glad I saved all my 1, 2, 5, and 10 gallon containers.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 28, 2011)

Spent hours reading your journal miss kitty. As always you take lovely photos and the commentary is always charming. Have a great weekend and thx for sending all this cold air down my way. It actually feels like autumn today.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm glad weed hasn't proliferated my area so much that people can actually demand it be grown one way or another lol.
Around here, were glad if it's just strong decent weed, let alone how it was grown. Not that demanding organic is bad, I just want to streamline my grow and soil indoors in this day and age is just---_barbaric *said with snoopy British face_


----------



## troutie (Oct 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Alright Alanis, slow down.
> Lolol


hahaha


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I'm glad weed hasn't proliferated my area so much that people can actually demand it be grown one way or another lol.
> Around here, were glad if it's just strong decent weed, let alone how it was grown. Not that demanding organic is bad, I just want to streamline my grow and soil indoors in this day and age is just---_barbaric *said with snoopy British face_


Some really lovely ppl in this thread, props 

Would you eat a hydroponically grown tomato or lettuce. I do, but i prefer soil grown, organically from my backyard. 
Hydro- providing basic nutrient profile in soluble form, one is in full control of feeding
Organic- nurturing a symbiotic relationship between soil microbes and the plant, feed the soil not the plant. Creating that in a container can be challenging. A good mix essential.
I use LCs mix, fully amended just add water/tea/worm tea/neptune whatever you want if you want. MAny good growers achieving big nugs with this recipe.

Another reason i smoke my own, Was a guy here yesterday asking about
Derris Dust (poisn) in early flower!! if i dont laugh ill cry.
Many issues facing us international cannabis enthusiasts spread over many topics- patients, regulation, de-criminalisation, i just try to concentrate on my little slice and do the best i can otherwise i think my head would explode. RIP Jack Herer


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Ok. We have the OMRI, you have AAFPCO. You have Cannabis Trade Association, we have a couple dudes with a nice bong and a dream. I get it.
> 
> So low a blow with the organic rockwool comment. I get it. I want it all, too. By the time I get organics to pump out what I need, it won't be good enough. Veganics will be the thing. It's already gaining ground. Then aquaculture. On the organic rockwool topic, Tech S said I could get a micro herd going in there, but asked why I would want it. Picture stupid look on my face and silence. He seemed to think the new line would work just fine in a sterile medium...and still be totally organic, and just maybe kick some ass on the weight front. Then, of course, I got the lecture on rockwool's carbon footprint. My wife looked at me like I was a Nazi. Killer of the earth. Rockwool user. Glad I saved all my 1, 2, 5, and 10 gallon containers.


uuuuum, let me get this straight (and i'm not sure i do so bear with me).... we BOTH have AAPFCO (association of american plant food certification officials)... they don't so much make the rules as set the standards that a lot of the rules are based on; most state departments of agri adhere to their guidelines.
OMRI is american, right?
we have something called the Canada Organic Regime, it's a lot like the USDA "organic" label, where the product has to be 90-odd % "organic" according to a set of standards.
the canadian Fertilizer Act is apparently a huge pain in the ass with massive amounts of red tape involved, and not in a good way, as there aren't any stringent regulations regarding the use of words like "natural" and "organic" in products with heavy metals or synthetics, for example. in short, my understanding is that in order to have the OMRI or COR label, the product has to pretty well be "organic" the way you or i or the granolahead next door would see it; the _word_ organic, however, is largely a free-for-all, and that goes for labelling beyond food and ferts. 
this article is from 2005 but it's the most recent mention i can find of the proposed changes to AAPFCO's organic standards; i can't find anything about the changes going from "proposed" to "implemented".... http://newfarm.rodaleinstitute.org/columns/org_news/jan05/org_fertilizer.shtml

oh, and i wasn't going for the carbon footprint jugular with the rockwool comment, i were pokin fun abooot our mutual delusions of grandeur with the wanting it all. 

dagnabbit, i think i'm gonna need another fridge, for the tea. fridges take up power, dammit.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

look i dont want to clutter this thread but im soo glad you guys are are actually even debating this and are so damned informed, gives me hope.
*choof choof


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> look i dont want to clutter this thread but im soo glad you guys are are actually even debating this and are so damned informed, gives me hope.
> *choof choof


feel free to jump in anywhere; you seem pretty well-read yourself. 
oh, and i'm not so much "informed" as i have friends in the nute industry who like to bitch about the hoops they have to jump through to bring a new nutrient product to market.


----------



## collective gardener (Oct 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> uuuuum, let me get this straight (and i'm not sure i do so bear with me).... we BOTH have AAPFCO (association of american plant food certification officials)... they don't so much make the rules as set the standards that a lot of the rules are based on; most state departments of agri adhere to their guidelines.
> OMRI is american, right?
> we have something called the Canada Organic Regime, it's a lot like the USDA "organic" label, where the product has to be 90-odd % "organic" according to a set of standards.
> the canadian Fertilizer Act is apparently a huge pain in the ass with massive amounts of red tape involved, and not in a good way, as there aren't any stringent regulations regarding the use of words like "natural" and "organic" in products with heavy metals or synthetics, for example. in short, my understanding is that in order to have the OMRI or COR label, the product has to pretty well be "organic" the way you or i or the granolahead next door would see it; the _word_ organic, however, is largely a free-for-all, and that goes for labelling beyond food and ferts.
> ...


Our USDA "Organic" label is a joke. Those guidelines were written by Big Agro FOR Big Agro. Over 95% of all "organic" produce has been grown by Big Agro, using techniques that best suit their style of growing. Their lobby power is far too strong to ever let laws be put into effect that would negatively impact their bottom line. The OMRI product label is a bit more trustworthy than USDA Organic. However, thie high cost of securing an OMRI label must be considered when weighing the validity of one label or another. 

We need a North American Cannabis Growers Association or NACAGA. It could be the offshoot of the worldwide CAGA. Only with our own entity will we ever be able to compose guidelines that make sense and are reasonable to implement. We are so overdue for this. Every other industry basically writes its own guidelines. Why should we be any different? I'd put more trust in a 20 year old closet grower than a 40 year old car salesman. This industry is far too big NOT no have an organization to act as our common voice, and to act as a nucleus for growers to gather around and share ideas. We just need a grower who is currently NOT growing to spearhead the thing. Bill Clinton would be perfect.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

Joedank said:


> I am into biodynamic more than organic but biodynamic is a doctrine not gardening method at its core
> I have been pushing to find a third pArty to put themselves out there to cert. A pot farm My land in Cali and my place in Colorado both qualify on omri quality and logged data terms.. The cattle we do here on the land is grass finished and labeled "natural" although organic is the word I would like to see, the premium for grass finishing on land you paid to be certified ls not there sadly .. Although this land never saw a pesticide in it's whole existence just no need at 7500 feet... Organic means nothing it's just being nice to your plants that counts 1800ppm is a loading volume ... Blah blah blah
> 
> tra- that pheno your working with looks heddie!!
> ...


soooooo jellllyyyyyyy i want one of your cows!! i keep trying to get a couple other families together to buy a cow and split it every year, but nobody ever has enough freezer space.....

i've been reading up on bio-dynamic as well (i keep butting up on it whilst researching composting) -- i'm very curious about the different "compost preparations" and they remind me of 420God's massive envy-inducing compost pile that devours carcasses whole... (the friggin pile dwarfs his tractor)....


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Our USDA "Organic" label is a joke. Those guidelines were written by Big Agro FOR Big Agro. Over 95% of all "organic" produce has been grown by Big Agro, using techniques that best suit their style of growing. Their lobby power is far too strong to ever let laws be put into effect that would negatively impact their bottom line. The OMRI product label is a bit more trustworthy than USDA Organic. However, thie high cost of securing an OMRI label must be considered when weighing the validity of one label or another.
> 
> We need a North American Cannabis Growers Association or NACAGA. It could be the offshoot of the worldwide CAGA. Only with our own entity will we ever be able to compose guidelines that make sense and are reasonable to implement. We are so overdue for this. Every other industry basically writes its own guidelines. Why should we be any different? I'd put more trust in a 20 year old closet grower than a 40 year old car salesman. This industry is far too big NOT no have an organization to act as our common voice, and to act as a nucleus for growers to gather around and share ideas. We just need a grower who is currently NOT growing to spearhead the thing. Bill Clinton would be perfect.


ok, so right around here is the point in the discussion where i start wanting to hide my head in the the sand and just stfu and grow my little plants, because the politics involved are way too ugly and make me peer over the abyss of despair. i'm not entirely certain the local activist community has really recovered from the Great Prop 19 Divide.

we can't even agree HOW we want it legalised, imagine a bunch of stoners trying to come up with cohesive, inclusive, guidelines? we'd need to kill off the "i gots mine, screw the rest of you" mentality first. the Divide and Conquer is far too healthy in this community; it's one of our biggest hindrances, imo.


----------



## lamabile85 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've been debating with myself for the last couple of months whether or not I should purchase those T5 Badboys. I've seen nothing but wonderful results with growers who veg with them. I have two thousand watts in my veg room now, but maybe I'll add them at a later time.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> soooooo jellllyyyyyyy i want one of your cows!! i keep trying to get a couple other families together to buy a cow and split it every year, but nobody ever has enough freezer space.....
> 
> i've been reading up on bio-dynamic as well (i keep butting up on it whilst researching composting) -- i'm very curious about the different "compost preparations" and they remind me of 420God's massive envy-inducing compost pile that devours carcasses whole... (the friggin pile dwarfs his tractor)....


Yeah, I've seen it. That compost heap is fucking epic.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

i'm really starting to have an appreciation for the t5's... their vegging power, versatility, etc. 
i really really want to start experimenting with different spectrums of tubes, a la pr0fesseur. (you won't see me giving up my HID's until a reasonable facsimile comes along.)


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i'm really starting to have an appreciation for the t5's... their vegging power, versatility, etc.
> i really really want to start experimenting with different spectrums of tubes, a la pr0fesseur. (you won't see me giving up my HID's until a reasonable facsimile comes along.)


Word. They've been my veg light of choice for a while now, though I'm currently experimenting with CMH.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 29, 2011)

You know, I bought a t5 for vegging, and don't get me wrong, I love it, but you just can't beat the raw power of HID lighting imo. I got tired of the slow growth so I threw the plants that were under t5's, under a 400w MH (after acclimating it to the light intensity change of course) and they shot up a lot faster. I was taught with HID from the start. I mean as soon as the clones root, stick them under a 1000w light kinda thing. It's ok of the light is high enough.
Now that I mention it, i don't think _I'm _high enough. Smoking some really nice SSH x Blackberry Kush


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 29, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You know, I bought a t5 for vegging, and don't get me wrong, I love it, but you just can't beat the raw power of HID lighting imo. I got tired of the slow growth so I threw the plants that were under t5's, under a 400w MH (after acclimating it to the light intensity change of course) and they shot up a lot faster. I was taught with HID from the start. I mean as soon as the clones root, stick them under a 1000w light kinda thing. It's ok of the light is high enough.
> Now that I mention it, i don't think _I'm _high enough. Smoking some really nice SSH x Blackberry Kush


Yeah, I actually prefer the tighter internodes the t5's give me even if it slows my veg slightly. I'm always trying to hold my veg plants a week or so longer than ideal anyhow, due to timing issues with the flower rooms.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

^^i tend to agree, the thing about using a light that's stronger than you need is precisely that you have to have it high enough that it doesn't burn the plants/babies.... i find there's a psychic trade-off between "height" and "growth"... sure a 400w 4 feet away is going to _grow_ faster, but if it doesn't result in more _nodes_, isn't that height just wasted space? <-- i have DONE this, btw. indica crosses up to my shoulders that only had real nuggage in the top foot and a half or so.... quel effing staking nightmare.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 29, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeah, I actually prefer the tighter internodes the t5's give me even if it slows my veg slightly. I'm always trying to hold my veg plants a week or so longer than ideal anyhow, due to timing issues with the flower rooms.


 Is the tight internodes thing about having shorter plants or tighter buds?


----------



## lamabile85 (Oct 29, 2011)

When I first started researching lights, I told a friend, the key with lights to me is having versatility. I'd imagine my grow op having the options of having T5's, Metal Halide, HPS, at our disposal and using them in conjunction with one another. That's been my attitude from the beginning, and I'm sticking with it. I'll always be open-minded and flexible to try something new out, but for now, this is what works for me.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

it's more of a yield thing, really. 

this top is from the beginning of the last round of og's.








this one is from the current round we just flipped.






see how this round has more nodes in the same length of stalk? 

growth in height without adding more nodes is, for our purposes, only "stretch."
what we're going for is more nodes in the same given height, and the quickest way to that, ime, is to have as strong a light as they can stand reasonably close (within a couple feet, say). t5's are great for this because the plants can go from close to kissing the bulbs without too much damage.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> ^^i tend to agree, the thing about using a light that's stronger than you need is precisely that you have to have it high enough that it doesn't burn the plants/babies.... i find there's a psychic trade-off between "height" and "growth"... sure a 400w 4 feet away is going to _grow_ faster, but if it doesn't result in more _nodes_, isn't that height just wasted space? <-- i have DONE this, btw. indica crosses up to my shoulders that only had real nuggage in the top foot and a half or so.... quel effing staking nightmare.


I guess it depends on what you'd be willing to sacrifice as a grower. Do you want the plants where only about 80% of the plant is growing bud or one that has more buds, but take twice as long to veg?
Also, you'd only need to put the light 4ft. away at the beginning when the plants are small and tender You can put an air cooled 400w light 3 ft. about seedling and 2 ft. away from freshly rooted clones and they love it. They grow like little champions. If the plants are stretching badly it's because the lamp is too far more than likely.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> it's more of a yield thing, really.
> 
> this top is from the beginning of the last round of og's.
> 
> ...


But didn't you grow both of those plants the exact same way (baverb)?


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

yes, but no 2 grows are exactly alike, even in the same room. (not to mention these are rescues that were vegged by the mellokitty-equivalent of cg's "commercial j" - whose room is.... excuse me while i get a wetwipe.)

but let's pretend, for discussion's sake, that i DID veg them both from clone. because our lights (all of them - t5's and HID's alike) are fully adjustable in height, it comes down to the kitties to control the lamp height vs. node growth thingy. maybe last time they spent a week in veg where the light could have been an inch or 2 closer than they could have been, maybe this time they spent more of their veg time with the lights just a c***hair closer than last time --- waaaaaay lots of variables. so in theory, we could have vegged both groups in our same room and gotten those 2 varying results. in veg, our t5s are the primary light source and the baverbs are supporting actors.

as long as i've been growing, i've seen a gazillion different guidelines on when to flip the babies - from "as soon as they show roots" sog to "not until the plant itself (minus the pot) is 3ft tall" (<--which results in some 7-10ft monsters). the 3ft tall folks knew it was to their advantage to spend a month achieving that 3 feet; but it's not hard, once vegetative growth kicks in, to "stretch" a plant to 3 feet in a couple of weeks. again, yield.

fruit-setting nutrient additives are started _before_ flowering, why? --> because the more bud _sites_ they grow before flower, the more flowers there are, and more flowers = more fruit.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 29, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Is the tight internodes thing about having shorter plants or tighter buds?


Both I suppose, but really it just fits my needs and helps mitigate some of the flowering stretch phase.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 29, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I guess it depends on what you'd be willing to sacrifice as a grower. Do you want the plants where only about 80% of the plant is growing bud or one that has more buds, but take twice as long to veg?
> Also, you'd only need to put the light 4ft. away at the beginning when the plants are small and tender You can put an air cooled 400w light 3 ft. about seedling and 2 ft. away from freshly rooted clones and they love it. They grow like little champions. If the plants are stretching badly it's because the lamp is too far more than likely.


It doesn't take twice as long, not even close. Maybe, and that's a big maybe, it adds a week to a five-six week veg time. But as kitty said above, you'll have more nodes for the given length of stalk.


----------



## collective gardener (Oct 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> ok, so right around here is the point in the discussion where i start wanting to hide my head in the the sand and just stfu and grow my little plants, because the politics involved are way too ugly and make me peer over the abyss of despair. i'm not entirely certain the local activist community has really recovered from the Great Prop 19 Divide.
> 
> we can't even agree HOW we want it legalised, imagine a bunch of stoners trying to come up with cohesive, inclusive, guidelines? we'd need to kill off the "i gots mine, screw the rest of you" mentality first. the Divide and Conquer is far too healthy in this community; it's one of our biggest hindrances, imo.


I agree 100%. Divide and Conquer is alive and well here too. I just like to imagine a day when we, the "Nice Growers" have a voice and are seen for who we are. Divide and Conquer gets its fair share of news coverage....the Feds get the rest. These same feds will never help organize this thing. They could fuck up a wet dream. When and if this thing goes semi-mainstream, the "Nice Growers" should be ready to weigh in on our vision of how things should be regulated. Make no mistake...legalization with extreme regulation is coming. It would be nice if we at least had our ducks lined up.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

lamabile85 said:


> When I first started researching lights, I told a friend, the key with lights to me is having versatility. I'd imagine my grow op having the options of having T5's, Metal Halide, HPS, at our disposal and using them in conjunction with one another. That's been my attitude from the beginning, and I'm sticking with it. I'll always be open-minded and flexible to try something new out, but for now, this is what works for me.


somehow i didn't see this before. 
i totally agree, i think that combinations of lights is the easiest way to optimize the spectrum/lumosity continuum. 

!!

maybe i'll ask SANTA for some t5 actinics and 75.25s.... helll yeeah.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 29, 2011)

Funny I am starting a composting thread in organics tomarrow morning... The basics I use are two separate piles one just for cow dung and three just for green matter !We are starting vermiculture but it is slow going compared to regular active composting as I don't have Enough worms yet.... We raise a red angus cross I will posts sum pics as it is a beautiful animal... We do about ten on our fourty acres each year . It was started long before we bought this place... We aim to see it continue as they add so much by cycling vegitation and I love composted dung!! Anywho I have been aginst ranching in favor of vegitarian regime but my cows do less damage than 99 plants an 2 hippies on my property in Cali !! It looked o
Like a war zone last month when I visted I had to put the smack down... Renting your land to growers blows.... Biodynamic preps are hard cuz it is hard to compost a batch of just horsetail or just Mullen or valerian .. Even the oakbark pile get contaminated alot!! Soooo to hedge my bets it cheat on my biodynamic greenhouse and use a product called BDThunder it has three biodynamic preparations in it! It not bad but the tea dont bubble till the compost is in!!!


mellokitty said:


> soooooo jellllyyyyyyy i want one of your cows!! i keep trying to get a couple other families together to buy a cow and split it every year, but nobody ever has enough freezer space.....
> 
> i've been reading up on bio-dynamic as well (i keep butting up on it whilst researching composting) -- i'm very curious about the different "compost preparations" and they remind me of 420God's massive envy-inducing compost pile that devours carcasses whole... (the friggin pile dwarfs his tractor)....


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

yay! someone who knows wtf i'm talking aboot! 
what is all this jazz about filling a bovine skull with ___ (<--i forget which herb... yarrow?) and burying it for a year, and _then_ you dig it back up and put that, what, in your green pile?

invite to the compost thread pleez. although i'm still at "tea" and mr kitty won't let me build a dung heap.... bastage.


----------



## DrFever (Oct 29, 2011)

hey mellokitty is there a reason why you run your lights vertical ???


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

DrFever said:


> hey mellokitty is there a reason why you run your lights vertical ???


because it's easier to get better light coverage on big plants.

joedank recently made the switch, what are your thoughts on the bare vert bulbs, joe?


----------



## DrFever (Oct 29, 2011)

wouldn;t you think running the bulb with a decent reflctor would shoot more lumens to the plant rather then light up the hole area if you run your hand on bottom of that bulb lets say 6" then move it to the side @ 6" you would notice the lights energy is really going west and east rather then south to the plants


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

i'm glad you brought that up, actually. i'd forgotten i'd only gone over this in a PM and hadn't really explained it in this here thread. 

herewith:



mellokitty said:


> here's a pic of a light. see the red arrows? that's the general direction HID's emit light from their core -- outwards. so to let the plants maximise that light, we hang them a bit lower within the canopy and surround them with plants at a radius of about 2 feet for 1000ws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> yay! someone who knows wtf i'm talking aboot!
> what is all this jazz about filling a bovine skull with ___ (<--i forget which herb... yarrow?) and burying it for a year, and _then_ you dig it back up and put that, what, in your green pile?
> 
> invite to the compost thread pleez. although i'm still at "tea" and mr kitty won't let me build a dung heap.... bastage.


I thought it was a horn you fill and bury for the year.

edit: and I can't remember what I read you fill it with, I'm gonna have to go digging through my reading material now...


----------



## Joedank (Oct 29, 2011)

^^^^ yes it is a horn manure prep 500 and I believe it is green manure inside witch is bd prep 502 I think... I have a " biodynamic greenhouse management " by Heinz Grotzke a disciple of steiners... It is great ...

Kitty I LOVE bare vert bulbs! I harvested a ten oz bluberry and only seven grams were waste LARF !!!! It was chunks all the way down! I do like my top lit room for sea of green but only cuz we can do unlimited at our site at the dispersery . My yeild per watt is up 30% per 1000 watts that's alot I was able to bring a 6 light room to 4 with a bigger measured canopy by 9 sq feet .. Having a cola at ankle level is weird member gastanker put this up saying "in case anyone wonders why go vert!!!"..





https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_biKk6NUCUvw/TbyxFrLvCzI/AAAAAAAADxI/Em2rPTXOE8M/s800/Fullscreen capture 4302011 60201 PM.jpg


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

Joedank said:


> ^^^^ yes it is a horn manure prep 500 and I believe it is green manure inside witch is bd prep 502 I think... I have a " biodynamic greenhouse management " by Heinz Grotzke a disciple of steiners... It is great ...
> 
> Kitty I LOVE bare vert bulbs! I harvested a ten oz bluberry and only seven grams were waste LARF !!!! It was chunks all the way down! I do like my top lit room for sea of green but only cuz we can do unlimited at our site at the dispersery . My yeild per watt is up 30% per 1000 watts that's alot I was able to bring a 6 light room to 4 with a bigger measured canopy by 9 sq feet .. Having a cola at ankle level is weird member gastanker put this up saying "in case anyone wonders why go vert!!!"..
> 
> ...




oo, oo, what program did you use to do that drawring? love it!

i'm so happy it's working out for you..... you make it look easy to make the switch!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

wiki:

*502*: Yarrow blossoms (_Achillea millefolium_) are stuffed into urinary bladders from Red Deer (_Cervus elaphus_), placed in the sun during summer, buried in earth during winter and retrieved in the spring.
*503*: Chamomile blossoms (_Matricaria recutita_) are stuffed into small intestines from cattle buried in humus-rich earth in the autumn and retrieved in the spring.
*504*: Stinging nettle (_Urtica dioica_) plants in full bloom are stuffed together underground surrounded on all sides by peat for a year.
*505*: Oak bark (_Quercus robur_) is chopped in small pieces, placed inside the skull of a domesticated animal, surrounded by peat and buried in earth in a place where lots of rain water runs past.
*506*: Dandelion flowers (_Taraxacum officinale_) is stuffed into the peritoneum of cattle and buried in earth during winter and retrieved in the spring.
*507*: Valerian flowers (_Valeriana officinalis_) are extracted into water.
*508*: Horsetail (_Equisetum_)

i guess i was talking aboot 505.... 

[valley girl] so, like, each different mix is supposed to add a unique mojo? [/valley]


----------



## Joedank (Oct 29, 2011)

* Preparation 500 - Cow Horn Manure*************************************************************

Known as cow horn manure, preparation 500 is basically fermented cow dung. It is the basis for soil fertility, and the renewal of degraded soils. It is usually the first preparation used during the change over to the organic/biodynamic system.

Preparation 500 is made by filling a cow's horn with cow dung, and burying it in the soil during the cooler months - November**through February.

The cow horns usually come from a slaughter house where the buyer has to compete with the artisans who use cow horns for various crafts. The price has risen since the horns are known to have a value in agriculture.

Only cow horns are used, not bull horns. The cow horn differs from a bull horn in that it has a series of calving rings at the base and has a solid tip.

The dung should be from a lactating cow which will bring in the calcium processes to the preparation. The cow should be fed with good quality fodder two days before filling the horns to ensure the dung is of good quality.
From biodynamic.com


----------



## Joedank (Oct 29, 2011)

Ohhhhh kitty we are one mind today!!! Like sentence finishing and shit!!
Gastanker made that not me ....

Edit; I only just now know the real use of co2 once I went vert my plants get so many more lumens not having glass in the way and they get much vcloser to the light making bigger and more plentiful budsites and larger stems!!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

hubby #2, meet hubby #3.... 

i'm gonna go put CeeGee and Dankette side by side and see if they start scrappin!!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 29, 2011)

The hard part about vert as you said earlier I think; is the vegging I struggle with Gettin the indica dominate plants big enough so I may go monoculture in the vert room just og rascal  and do the other ten or twenty flavors in the greenhouse or the sea of greenroom... I got some pics of my room to put up once I am back from skiing tomarrow!
Is dankett named for me??? 
I have kicked around calling this Cush x og Mello Cush cuz the buzz is soo chill but kitty Cush sounds neat too...


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah that's why we got the idea to try the overhead t5's in veg.... and then we were like 'well, why take them out of there?'

*screaming like a beatles fan*
never had a strain named after me..... *mroooowr*


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

wow this thrread moves fast.
Hi kitty, ive been trying to cat h up but its hard! So far i see you grow really healthy OG very well under lots of light. Props for the skills and work ethic.

did somebody say compost!
These are my harem of workers, i dump in all the good stuff over 3 weeks, they fertilise and turn it, i rake it up into a big pile layer with cow turds and it cooks for 3 weeks while the next one is processed. i employ some permaculture on my lot. Its a win win, i get eggs and they eat the bugs and slugs in my patch. Not to mention good friends of mine.







T5 lights ive used for seedlings and early veg, and i agree they make some very attractive stout plants, but much bigger then and i see they start to suffer.

Peace and pipes, ill try to keep up. Lots of good info.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

lol, it's not normally like this, but today HAS been an action-packed day with more discussing/explaining than usual. (is it just me, or are there, like, 3 different conversations going on in here right now? )

chickens!! *cluck cluck*

i want chickens sooooo baaaaad. they're my first livestock goal.
they just passed a bylaw making it legal have backyard chickens in vancouver and a friend of mine built herself a coop and got some chicks.... so hella jellous. 
do you pretty much just feed them kitchen scraps?


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

hi Kitty
Pretty much anything that was once living, kitchen scraps are not enough i pick up more from the fruit+veg greengrocer. All the garden waste, tree clippings lawn clippings mulch, fish scraps from the fishmonger & road kill (i bury these in the pile) worms from the worm farm for a treat hehe. Cuttle fish from the beach, ash from the bbq. I want to plant some perrenial fodder crops for them to graze.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

lawn clippings too? cool!
i live in an agricultural area, so chicks and feed are readily available.... just have to get mr kitty to build me a chicken coop!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

oh yes, everything in moderation as this is spread over my beds feeding my plants a varied diet means no dificiencies hehe 
Ill say get them for sure kitty they are good company, and you can EAT them (jks, if you want to) haha.
respect.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 30, 2011)

View attachment 1861885View attachment 1861886View attachment 1861887View attachment 1861888View attachment 1861889View attachment 1861890 
my chicks get heavy big leaves and some ground oystershells for ready calcium for harder shells....
my og in the stretch... i love vert and hort mixed spectrum....
still cant get my pics big...View attachment 1861891


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

fat!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

haaawwwt.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

joe, mr kitty wants to know what kind of vert lamp you're using during veg? and did you do an extended period of dark when you flipped them?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 30, 2011)

to bring this back to your earlier discussion... my nodes are NOT stacking as well as your possibly due to light density possibly due to high co2 in the stretch dont know ... but thanks forgivin me sumting to strive for with og...

MR KITTY sir no no extended dark ... what are the pros?? i am familiar but it is one more step of love so i would look into it more but... i do want the best girls i use a sunpulse 8k? or 6k? 600 watt and a ushio hps 1000 watt here is a picView attachment 1861920View attachment 1861919

currently there is 
blue cheese, ortega, c-99, mello kitty cush, grapefruit, la con, raskel og, male kitty, male og, a-13bx, sweetooth#3, durban poison, hanuman haze, critical haze, black widowbx, hong kong, blueberry.....


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

that was a close one! he walked in right after i made the joke about hubbies 2&3 and was all like "what's all this then?" 



edit: it's all good, he knows kitty's a one-man kitty.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 30, 2011)

man i got nothing but the utmost respect for mr kitty he runs a tight ship from the look of it and has little to worry about from c.g. and me.... cept me trying to get clones of his cut


----------



## lamabile85 (Oct 30, 2011)

Plants look very healthy kitty. Good job!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

mr kitty wanted to clarify that he's NOT a fan of the extended dark period (which is why he asked) -- he's more of a taper-downer.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

oh, and we're not growing og this time, it's "tall" kush... know anything aboot it?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 30, 2011)

tall kush sounds like a BAVERB perfect strain.... i am a taper downer too!!! at least when at all possible i will go from 20-4 (norm) to 18-6... then into flower... i think it is important for lights out to be neatly synched within a few minutes of your flower room too for cohesion of sunset as this has proved to be important from years of light deps...


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

Joedank said:


> tall kush sounds like a BAVERB perfect strain.... i am a taper downer too!!! at least when at all possible i will go from 20-4 (norm) to 18-6... then into flower... i think it is important for lights out to be neatly synched within a few minutes of your flower room too for cohesion of sunset as this has proved to be important from years of light deps...


yeh you can do that when you run 13 x 1ks hehe
Thanks for the tip

'Tall kush' is this one real?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> hubby #2, meet hubby #3....
> 
> i'm gonna go put CeeGee and Dankette side by side and see if they start scrappin!!


Whoops, Wolverine just ate all de hubbys. No wat? 

*looks very content with himself*

*licks paws*


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

i like turtles.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

*innocently licking wife-type-substance*


----------



## Joedank (Oct 30, 2011)

^^^ ohhh snap turtles are funny !! Wolvie ate me WTF ?!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

can i get a "fuck yeaH" for wake and bake?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 30, 2011)

Joedank said:


> ^^^ ohhh snap turtles are funny !! Wolvie ate me WTF ?!


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> oo, oo, what program did you use to do that drawring? love it!


Great journal. Love the nerdiness - we probably would get along  

If you didn't find it in my journal, the lighting program I use is called DIALux, from what I gather an industry standard. It's totally free and many large lamp manufacturers provide free database info on their products for it. Tons of fun if you have the time - will print up light charts with projected lux based on lamp, reflectivity of surfaces, shadows... Here's a link to the site if at all interested - http://www.dial.de/CMS/English/Articles/DIALux/Download/Download_d_e_fr_it_es_cn.html#


----------



## collective gardener (Oct 30, 2011)

Wolverine knows better than to eat me. I've led a long and hard life. I doubt I would taste too good. Lots of sun baked skin and sinew. Probably salty too from all the time at sea. Yuck.

Kitty, your thread is absolutely smoking right now. I just read 3 pages of pure fire...and no negativity. Great job keeping everything on track, as well. 

I see the baverb topic is up again. It seems quite popular in BC, but not too much in Cali. Baverb requires more floor space per watt used than standard lighting. I wonder if that's why it has failed to take off here. Cali space is always at a premium. I have noticed better results from my one Adjustawing reflector in bloom. I believe this is because there is no glass between the bulb and plant. Just another reason for Baverb. But, a Baverb grow really needs to be designed for that from the start. I tried ten different ways of setting up my current bloom room Baverb, and every one drastically reduces the amount of plant canopy in my bloom space. I have a new strain we call the D Bub, that grows perfect for Baverb. It's a nice christmas tree look, not too dense, but with great node spacing. I'll post a pic here tonight. It would seem there are plants that would do better in overhead, and others better Baverb. But, for keeping the plants big and the plant count small, nothing really beats it, eh?


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

i didn't realise it was a lighting-specs program -- EVEN BETTER!! mr kitty's going to just shit himself. this revolutionises grow room design/logistics. fuck, i'm so excited i could MOLT.

for every one who's ever asked me for an illustrated setup diagram, ^this^ just made that dream one step closer to reality....


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Wolverine knows better than to eat me. I've led a long and hard life. I doubt I would taste too good. Lots of sun baked skin and sinew. Probably salty too from all the time at sea. Yuck.
> 
> Kitty, your thread is absolutely smoking right now. I just read 3 pages of pure fire...and no negativity. Great job keeping everything on track, as well.
> 
> I see the baverb topic is up again. It seems quite popular in BC, but not too much in Cali. Baverb requires more floor space per watt used than standard lighting. I wonder if that's why it has failed to take off here. Cali space is always at a premium. I have noticed better results from my one Adjustawing reflector in bloom. I believe this is because there is no glass between the bulb and plant. Just another reason for Baverb. But, a Baverb grow really needs to be designed for that from the start. I tried ten different ways of setting up my current bloom room Baverb, and every one drastically reduces the amount of plant canopy in my bloom space. I have a new strain we call the D Bub, that grows perfect for Baverb. It's a nice christmas tree look, not too dense, but with great node spacing. I'll post a pic here tonight. It would seem there are plants that would do better in overhead, and others better Baverb. But, for keeping the plants big and the plant count small, nothing really beats it, eh?


yes, well, i'm sure all the cannibals would rather hit up a sweet sixteen party but there IS something to be said for a nice, salt-cured prosciutto.... *nibbling cg remnants*

and as far as the no negativity, i borrowed pages out of YOUR journal. (i see it's your turn to host The Debate )

my understanding is that there's a lot of sog/scrog around there (am i right)? i don't think baverb would be particularly effective for that (especially sog). 
the space thing -- it's a trade-off too, isn't it? you lose the 2ft radius around each lamp, BUT, if you can manage to get your producing canopy 2ft taller across the whole room.... *nudge nudge*

it IS indeed not easy to "go baverb" from an already set up room; quite often it involves rethinking the whole vent system (especially if you're making the switch from cooltubes or enclosed hoods). i'm sure if you went from your 99 to our 35 it would start to look more attractive. 

(whatevs. your room obviously ain't broke. why fix it? )


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 30, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Wolverine knows better than to eat me. I've led a long and hard life. I doubt I would taste too good. Lots of sun baked skin and sinew. Probably salty too from all the time at sea. Yuck.
> 
> Kitty, your thread is absolutely smoking right now. I just read 3 pages of pure fire...and no negativity. Great job keeping everything on track, as well.
> 
> I see the baverb topic is up again. It seems quite popular in BC, but not too much in Cali. Baverb requires more floor space per watt used than standard lighting. I wonder if that's why it has failed to take off here. Cali space is always at a premium. I have noticed better results from my one Adjustawing reflector in bloom. I believe this is because there is no glass between the bulb and plant. Just another reason for Baverb. But, a Baverb grow really needs to be designed for that from the start. I tried ten different ways of setting up my current bloom room Baverb, and every one drastically reduces the amount of plant canopy in my bloom space. I have a new strain we call the D Bub, that grows perfect for Baverb. It's a nice christmas tree look, not too dense, but with great node spacing. I'll post a pic here tonight. It would seem there are plants that would do better in overhead, and others better Baverb. But, for keeping the plants big and the plant count small, nothing really beats it, eh?


I saawaay. Wolverine didn't even notice that you were hubby#2, I epologize for any inconvenience. 

*burb*

In all seriousness, I've considered going baverb but I don't think it really suits my area. And I'm not to keen on constantly burning my face, as would surely happen.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 30, 2011)

I've noticed since I went cert that my buds seem more dense and there is less popcorn buds. 
Problem is I'm planing to do a SOG grow next cycle so I have to switch back to horizintal growing


----------



## collective gardener (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, Kitty, the room really should be settup for Baverb from the start. So much of my venting depends on the air moved through the lights that cool tubes would be a must. I see what u mean by more vertical growth offsetting loss of floor space. I hate to throw another dog into the fight, but I've been looking seriously at some insane vertical grows. Basically, vertical SOG. THAT seems to be the end all be all for yield per light. BUT, it would be a massive plant count. 

Yes, SOG and SCROG is alive and well here. The most popular on the commercial front is what I call a "modified SOG". Basically, a sea of 36" plants at a density of about 2 sq ft per plant. I used to gro 4 plants per sq ft and had amazing results. Take out the plant count factor, and that's what I would do today. Remove most of the lateral branching and finish the plants about 24" tall. There's just nothing like that sea of donkey dicks. To do that now I would have a plant count of 1600+. It ain't gonna happen.

On another note...Damn I'm pissed at that guy.

Happy thoughts.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

i HATE vert sog. back when the "cage" and "coliseum" systems were still new, i did a diy "cage".... hated it, failed miserably at it, omg omg, but that's just my own experience. i'm sure if i'd had the patience to get it dialled in it would have been glorious. but i hadn't grown into my claws yet. 

**sshh** you said "donkeydick"..... it's only a matter of time before april comes a running.... 

i think we all need to go show cg some love. it's the least we can do.


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i didn't realise it was a lighting-specs program -- EVEN BETTER!! mr kitty's going to just shit himself. this revolutionises grow room design/logistics. fuck, i'm so excited i could MOLT.
> 
> for every one who's ever asked me for an illustrated setup diagram, ^this^ just made that dream one step closer to reality....


It's great - you can literally map everything out. My tent:

*




**




*
*




*
* 




*

Buddies grow - was thinking that a slight angle on the lights would benefit with wall reflectivity, DIALux is a great way to see:

*








*

I highly recommend it if you are a nerd and like to grow. Lemme know if you want these images removed.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

no i LOVE them. i'm SO gonna have to fiddle around with that.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Yes, SOG and SCROG is alive and well here. The most popular on the commercial front is what I call a "modified SOG". Basically, a sea of 36" plants at a density of about 2 sq ft per plant. I used to gro 4 plants per sq ft and had amazing results. Take out the plant count factor, and that's what I would do today. Remove most of the lateral branching and finish the plants about 24" tall. There's just nothing like that sea of donkey dicks. To do that now I would have a plant count of 1600+. It ain't gonna happen.
> 
> On another note...Damn I'm pissed at that guy.
> 
> Happy thoughts.


much more pleasurable to trim ime


----------



## collective gardener (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow. We've come a long ways. That software looks really nice. When I retire from growing and start the Grow Op Design/Build Company, that would be a must for presentations. I also have seen some really cool growroom management software. I still use a bunch of dry erase boards and a dry erase 3 month calender. I would like to move all info onto a spreadsheet. Would that take the fun out of it?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 31, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> It's great - you can literally map everything out. My tent:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Damn, man. I'm a frickin pro in Autocad, but I've been dinking around with this software all morning, and I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever figure it out. Awesome tool, I just have to figure out how to use it...


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn i love this thread but i never have anything to say lol... Like a new kid in class.
Kitty you grow straight dank glad to see someone else doin it big with soil. Come check out the connoisseurs choice thread when your free... We grow dank in there too!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 31, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Wow. We've come a long ways. That software looks really nice. When I retire from growing and start the Grow Op Design/Build Company, that would be a must for presentations. I also have seen some really cool growroom management software. I still use a bunch of dry erase boards and a dry erase 3 month calender. I would like to move all info onto a spreadsheet. Would that take the fun out of it?


you have dry-erase??  we have a series of desktop calendars  (you know, the actual paper kind....)

i've heard of the growroom management software. is it the one that calls you every 15 min when something goes out of whack? mr kitty needs a flood sensor that calls his phone 

still downloading diaLUX.... 220MB later - phew!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 31, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Damn i love this thread but i never have anything to say lol... Like a new kid in class.
> Kitty you grow straight dank glad to see someone else doin it big with soil. Come check out the connoisseurs choice thread when your free... We grow dank in there too!


well that's good. as long as we aren't boring all y'all with the nerdiness. 

link to connoisseurs thread, please, i'll def check it out!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 31, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Damn i love this thread but i never have anything to say lol... Like a new kid in class.
> Kitty you grow straight dank glad to see someone else doin it big with soil. Come check out the connoisseurs choice thread when your free... We grow dank in there too!


Could you spare a brother a link?


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 31, 2011)

Both threads are great... Connoisseurs thread is a newr one and the seed collectors thread is addictive for seed junkies. 
"Connoisseur's Choice ~ Epic Multi Journal from the Seed Freaks"

The Seed Collectors Thread


----------



## troutie (Oct 31, 2011)

its like i've walked into the wrong class ..... directions for the reception class pls  

no seriously ... that software ... does just show you how the predator would see your grow room ...hahahaha

keep it up ..... this thread is stand alone awsome


----------



## collective gardener (Oct 31, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> you have dry-erase??  we have a series of desktop calendars  (you know, the actual paper kind....)
> 
> i've heard of the growroom management software. is it the one that calls you every 15 min when something goes out of whack? mr kitty needs a flood sensor that calls his phone
> 
> still downloading diaLUX.... 220MB later - phew!


I didn't mean to Big Time you with news of my dry erase gear. Well...a little bit. 

I've seen the remote monnitoring software. The kind that texts probs and shit. The stuff I'm talking about is just a record keeping type settup. You can label "plants" or "crops" with all the vital info, and then it can spit data back at you in different forms...and shit. I'm a techno-weenie, so that's as much as I know of it. It was available free here on some fucking thread I'll never remember. I'm just so high. The Tahoe OG x Chem 91 is finally cured enough to blaze well...and well it does blaze. This may be the end all be all of OG. What was we talking about?


----------



## collective gardener (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't tease like that: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software.html

That's the original post for the free software. I'm sure they have a WAY updated version. But, it is free!


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 1, 2011)

so the funniest thing happened today. 2 DGs (designated growers) call up wanting me to come lend a hand, within about 1/2 hr of each other. 
well kitty's services are first-come-first-served so i made plans with DG #1 to go over after trick-or-treating with my kid. he's a couple days before harvest and wanted a hand doing a preparatory defoliation aka leaf-stripping shortened to 'stripping'.
so when DG #2 called, this is mr kitty's half of the conversation that i got to hear: "hello..... oh hey what's up man?...... i'm sure she'd love to help you out [insert confirmatory eye-contact] ..... tonight? actually she's already stripping at my other buddy's tonight..... what? no, stripping _leaves_, jackass."


----------



## collective gardener (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, that's funny as shit. 

If you don't mind my asking, how much do you charge for grow room work? What is the typical range people are paid up there? What about for straight trimming? Do trimmers ever get paid for what they produce, or is it mostly hourly?


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning miss Kitty. Stripping for mr. Kitty's buddies, eh? That is hella funny! And, confusing as it is....I'm loving all the nerdiness!


----------



## troutie (Nov 1, 2011)

never tought about casual laubour... but hey lotta work must go into some of the grow ops i've seen and i guess it must be quite a task


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 1, 2011)

fumble said:


> Morning miss Kitty. Stripping for mr. Kitty's buddies, eh? That is hella funny! And, confusing as it is....I'm loving all the nerdiness!


yes, well someday it'll stop being confusing..... and then you'll be like "wtf is this graphing calculator doing in my chest pocket?"


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 1, 2011)

me personally, i've found that the greater returns are had from working for "favours" (no not that kind, ya pervs, geez).
especially since the folks that actually NEED my help can rarely ever afford to pay me right when they need me. i'm of the "kick me down some personal when it's done" school, and it hasn't disappointed yet (i honestly think it works out in my favour in most cases). but then, we live in canada and the values up here are strangely socialist compared to the Dark Side. 

but if you want to talk going rates, anywhere from $15 to $25 for trimmers, depending on quality/speed. the days of piecework (ie trimming by weight/volume) are all but gone, and the trimming machines are giving the pros a run for their money; perhaps this is why the whippersnappers of today can't keep up with the 30- 50 yr old housewives?  (it's true. i haven't met a single trimmer born later than, say, 1980 that could trump me.)
people are starting to realise that machines chew the SHIT out of your product, the work is slowly starting to be there for the handtrimmers and the Auld Guard are starting to come back ooot the woodwork.
back in the day it used to be $150 per tall dome lid full. (the clear ones that go over propagator trays)

room labour, same thing, $15 to $25 depending on your skill. even less for DGs helping DGs (the reduced risk factor takes the extra black market dollars out of the equation), but generally DGs just help each other out as the need arises.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 1, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> me personally, i've found that the greater returns are had from working for "favours" (no not that kind, ya pervs, geez).
> especially since the folks that actually NEED my help can rarely ever afford to pay me right when they need me. i'm of the "kick me down some personal when it's done" school, and it hasn't disappointed yet (i honestly think it works out in my favour in most cases). but then, we live in canada and the values up here are strangely socialist compared to the Dark Side.
> 
> but if you want to talk going rates, anywhere from $15 to $25 for trimmers, depending on quality/speed. the days of piecework (ie trimming by weight/volume) are all but gone, and the trimming machines are giving the pros a run for their money; perhaps this is why the whippersnappers of today can't keep up with the 30- 50 yr old housewives?  (it's true. i haven't met a single trimmer born later than, say, 1980 that could trump me.)
> ...


Machines can't touch the quality of a good hand trim. So me, the misses and occasionally a friend or two just buckle down and plow through it for a day or three. A friend of mine just bought a Samurai, they're like $15k but none of my buds will ever run through that thing. I own a Trim Reaper, I've used it exactly one time and that was enough for me...


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a strain that produces hard round nuggets and I mean hard (bubba varietal
It's kinda leafy but more along the lines of a bitch to trim. This strain to me seems made for machine trimming because of the round rock nuggets and if I were to produce this one commercially there's no way I'd be doing the trimming.
I'd probably buy the machine and learn for myself why (respected) growers don't utilize them. Some mistakes one needs to learn for ones self hehe. 
Where I'm from there is no burgeoning trimming industry/scene unfortunatley


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 1, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> I have a strain that produces hard round nuggets and I mean hard (bubba varietal
> It's kinda leafy but more along the lines of a bitch to trim. This strain to me seems made for machine trimming because of the round rock nuggets and if I were to produce this one commercially there's no way I'd be doing the trimming.
> I'd probably buy the machine and learn for myself why (respected) growers don't utilize them. Some mistakes one needs to learn for ones self hehe.
> Where I'm from there is no burgeoning trimming industry/scene unfortunatley


i had a plant like that, was a phenotype of original misty from homegrown fantasy, when this thing was growing the buds were so dense and rock solid even by week 5, i thought the thing was seeded for sure it looked like it was going to burst lol, i split open a few to check no seeds just dense as fuck buds
i like to do the donk/thudd test with these type of buds, drop them on my glass table and listen for the thud! lol


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

^ exactly skunkdoc, trim trim trim trim Thud! Etc


----------



## collective gardener (Nov 2, 2011)

I, too, have either used or seen used just about every machine. The only settup that was even decent was 2 - $12,000 machines (forgot thew brand). One was set for the rough cut, the second for a finer trim. Even with that, every bud still needed to be inspected, and many needed some touching up by hand. One comment we get often is that our trimming is perfect. Even when we have a flaw in our crop, great trimming can overcome any potential price cut. These days it's my wife and I doing the trimming. We have one friend (Hydro Z, our hydro store manager) that comes over for a day or 2 when we have several lbs to blow out. He originally wanted to be paid by the pound, but when he saw our standards he realized he'd make about $5/hr at his pound price (he wanted $200/lb). We pay him $120 per day plus 1/2 oz of small buds. We only use him because his work is perfect. There's really no point in hiring people who's work you need to check and touch up. I believe with the rising standards, pro trimmers will be back in business. Commercial J pays his crew $20/hr...and they're not even that good. I end up helping him quality check and touch up 20 lbs at a shot. He has tried all the machines and hates every single one. I know his last home harvest grossed him $21,000, and he spent over $2,000 on trimmers. That doesn't include the 12 hrs him and I spent going through every bud, touching up, high grading, and packaging. 

We have a pretty big harvest coming soon. I have a feeling we'll bring in some more help. It sounds like around $20/hr is the magic number. I'd pay someone like Kitty $25+. Anyone who can trim as much and as good as my wife would be worth that and more. Unfortunately, like Kitty, I haven't seen too many young ones that can do that. She's mid 40's and can blast throughan elbow without a single flaw in the final product. I don't even check her shit anymore. I do check mine, though. LOL


----------



## collective gardener (Nov 3, 2011)

Kitty, 

A bit off subject. What is the deal with BC growers all growing the same strain? I see these vids, and a ton of guys are growing Hash Plant. In another time period they are all growing Jamaican. It looks like they are all getting their genetics from the same place and selling to the same place. Is there really organized growing going on?


----------



## hazorazo (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a soon to be 22 year old that helps me trim......I call her the shredder....she is fast as shit....misses some stuff here and there, but her speed makes up for a few errors that I clean up later. Great trimmers are worth their weight in gold. Fun to trim with, good taste in music, lightning quick scissors......the list goes on and on....haha.

But I still bet she does not hold a candle to mellokitty!


----------



## troutie (Nov 3, 2011)

100th page milestone


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 3, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Kitty,
> 
> A bit off subject. What is the deal with BC growers all growing the same strain? I see these vids, and a ton of guys are growing Hash Plant. In another time period they are all growing Jamaican. It looks like they are all getting their genetics from the same place and selling to the same place. Is there really organized growing going on?


hell if i know. i spent the early 2000s trying to dodge the fucking hashplant (it was like today's kushes. you couldn't look at 4 pics without one of them being a hashplant). to this day strains that taste like it are a no-go in the kitty universe. it used to be The Thing back when export quality product had to have fully receded pistils and lime green; it had a nice peppery flavour but had little else going for it, imo. the jamaican.... i don't know. probably the same reason commercial growers like their big bud and critical mass.
not sure what you mean by organized growing? [tongue-in-cheek]everybody knows there's no such thing as a mafia[/tongue]. in all seriousness though, this brings up an interesting point. in my years as a trimmer, i've encountered a few grows where there was more than one boss; the interesting thing is that they all seemed to have been governed by the same set of unwritten rules, usually culled at least a little bit from The Biker Code.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 3, 2011)

some gratuitous porn aka the souvenir from a trim; "hey man, can i grab a souvenir, to remember you by?"
"you're probably gonna remember us for about 5 minutes longer than it takes for your 'souvenir' to dry, but knock yourself out."


----------



## collective gardener (Nov 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> hell if i know. i spent the early 2000s trying to dodge the fucking hashplant (it was like today's kushes. you couldn't look at 4 pics without one of them being a hashplant). to this day strains that taste like it are a no-go in the kitty universe. it used to be The Thing back when export quality product had to have fully receded pistils and lime green; it had a nice peppery flavour but had little else going for it, imo. the jamaican.... i don't know. probably the same reason commercial growers like their big bud and critical mass.
> not sure what you mean by organized growing? [tongue-in-cheek]everybody knows there's no such thing as a mafia[/tongue]. in all seriousness though, this brings up an interesting point. in my years as a trimmer, i've encountered a few grows where there was more than one boss; the interesting thing is that they all seemed to have been governed by the same set of unwritten rules, usually culled at least a little bit from The Biker Code.


 
I find it odd that there is a Canadian Weed Mob. You guys seem too nice for that. One would think that Nor Cal would develope a Weed Mafia. Nope. Based on a series of articles I read it looks like about half of your export is controlled by a single entity. Trip out. I wish I had their phone number or web address. I have a "customer comment". I find it so interesting because it shows that weed cannot be effectively commercialized. It's just too hard to keep the quality up when you have to depend on paid workers. Kitty, what has your experience been as far as the relationship between the size of the grow and the quality of the product?


Here's a little something I found while searching for Good News. It's good...real good: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAc4N_drTXU


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 4, 2011)

you americans underestimate canada's potential for nastiness... "how's that weather eh?" is just a front. way more body-hiding potential up here. 
tbh, aside from knowing that the export market is VERY DIFFERENT from the domestic market, i haven't had a finger on that particular pulse since around 9/11. literally not 2 hours after the first plane, a BUNCH of phone calls were made and received with variations on the phrase "we're FUCKED now".... it wouldn't surprise me if there was some big OC behind most of our exports these days; unless you have the $$, it's pretty well impossible/not worth it for the small guys anymore. the days of running through the woods with a backpack are all but over. 

i remember when even the OC pathways hadn't been established yet -- between 2001 and 2003, EVERY small town between here and montreal was FLOODED with primo.... that was going for less than 2k. 

as far as room size/quality, it's not as cut-and-dry as you might think. if you offer your paid worker a cut/percentage, that's extra incentive to do well. if you offer to cut his fingers off if he DOESN'T do well, that's even more incentive. even the old bikers know it's not the 70s or 80s anymore. 100lbs of schwag is just as likely to end up sitting around unsold as 1lb of schwag; if they can't sell it, they won't make back their investment -- incentive for the bosses to STAY ON the workers. lately, i've seen commercial product that would make most of the closet growers on here weep with joy. so yeah, it's probably a safe bet that the BIG BIG places (50+ kw in lights alone) are run by some sort of OC. but isn't that the case just about everywhere? 
that said, ALL of the organic, tastes-like-a-bouquet-of-lilies-and-pine-fronds dreaminess has come out of rooms that are 8k or smaller. you know, the kind of stuff somebody smokes a joint of with you and you remember what it tasted like over a decade later? THAT stuff pretty much 100% came out of a small op.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 4, 2011)

nevermind...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 5, 2011)

Satvias make me wonder if its possible for a macro shot of your finger print to positively id you. 

I never take pictures of my hands. 

Its impossible tho rite?

Idk man I've never even seen one of those 5000$ + trimming machines in person. I don't understand how it can give close shving results without harming the buds.


----------



## troutie (Nov 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Satvias make me wonder if its possible for a macro shot of your finger print to positively id you.
> 
> I never take pictures of my hands.
> 
> ...


my fingers usually have a healthy coating of hash on them so no worrys there  .... and unless you was growing your plants in the hollowed out torso of your cleaner i don't think it would be worth there while getting all csi about it ..... IP address's and hanging around hydro shops seems to be there weapon of choice.... but i know what you mean.. no sense in taking too many risk's as it only takes one too pull the stitches out


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Satvias make me wonder if its possible for a macro shot of your finger print to positively id you.
> 
> I never take pictures of my hands.
> 
> ...


you bring up a good point, woody. i think if i lived in the states i would probably take a lot more precautions to cover my ass than i do. i guess this is the comfort provided by a federally approved program.
that said, i'm not super-concerned about the leo angle in general. if some enterprising leo manages to pull my fingerprint off ^that^ photo, it'll only be a waste of time for him/her; the biggest inconvenience that'll come to me by it will be that he's doing it on my taxbuck. 

those other guys that want to kick your door in, on the other hand......
here in southern bc we have the gang capital of canada, which also happens to be the murder capital, which happens to be about an hour down the highway from the body-dumping capital (no kidding). most bc growers i know are WAY more concerned about rippers and home invaders than cops, and rightly so. i know 3 times as many growers who've been ripped off or robbed at gunpoint than growers who've been busted. desperate times means desperate people. i just recently heard of one ripoff where the guy who got ripped knew 120% who did it (they either didn't bother covering their tracks, or didn't cover them very well) -- put it this way, if i had a choice between rectal cancer and deliberately getting on this guy's bad side, i'd take the ass cancer. (and i don't say that lightly; i almost lost one of my favourite family members to it.) when i heard the story, the first thing that came to mind was, "wow, there are some _desperate_-ass people around...."

i doubt the local gangbangers are going to be triangulating my location off a forum photo fingerprint. (i sure as fucking well hope not anyways )

as far as the trimming machines, i've seen and worked with no less than 5 different models (big red shredder, rolling thunder, spin pro, and 2 versions of the electric spin pro) -- hated every single one. i think you have to have a LOT of product to be happy with the quality/time tradeoff -- a commercial amount of lights, a years' worth of outdoor, that sort of thing. time-wise it is a huge advantage, but you're right; quality definitely takes a backseat. i suspect this is why handtrimming is becoming de rigeur again ... that and the guys that went and spent that kind of $$ are finally at the point of: "welp, i got x number of trims out of it, so i got my money's worth...."


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 6, 2011)

so i made some topical cream a la ms hazorazo, i think i like it!! (still experimenting though.)
i made up some double strength canna-oil (coconut oil) and cut it with the same amount of cocoa butter (the stuff they make chocolate out of). i just melted the cocoa butter a bit and added the canna-oil and it turned into an avocado-coloured paste; i would imagine if i took it and whipped it i'd end up with a nice lotiony texture but i'm experimenting with dosage and that's easier to do on unwhipped stuff.

funny story: the first time i put it on i took about 1ml and slathered it all over my hands.... 5 minutes later i was like "omg, i'm SO high right now, this stuff works really fast".... and then i remembered i'd just smoked a big hash joint to mehself right before fiddling with the cream.... 

i put some on one of mr kitty's arms last night. we were outside having a puff about 1/2 hour later, and he noticed that the hand of the arm i'd put the cream on was all toasty warm. like, noticeably so, when he touched my arm with both hands. actually he said it was nice and toasty from his elbow down, and i put the cream on the inside of his elbow. 

hazo: i highly recommend the cocoa butter as a carrier oil. it absorbed really quickly, and once it did, all you could smell was chocolate..


----------



## mugan (Nov 6, 2011)

damn mello those nuggies look good nuff to eat


----------



## collective gardener (Nov 6, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> you bring up a good point, woody. i think if i lived in the states i would probably take a lot more precautions to cover my ass than i do. i guess this is the comfort provided by a federally approved program.
> that said, i'm not super-concerned about the leo angle in general. if some enterprising leo manages to pull my fingerprint off ^that^ photo, it'll only be a waste of time for him/her; the biggest inconvenience that'll come to me by it will be that he's doing it on my taxbuck.
> 
> those other guys that want to kick your door in, on the other hand......
> ...


Well said point. The rippers are a real threat here, as well. The amount of robberies at dispensaries in the Los Angeles area doubles every year. The robbers have also killed the hippie bud tenders for no reason. Just shot them. They have also staked out clubs, waiting for vendors to deliver, and rob them of bud on the way in or on the way out with cash. My wife and I do the deliveries together and stake the place out first. One of us also walks into the club to make sure alls cool in there, as well. Then, we call the other person to bring in the stash. Our best club buyer in Hollywood has a private entrance and VIP room for vendors. There are cameras in there that show the whole block outside. If anything looks off, we can just chill in the VIP room for an hour or 2 until things look right again. It's the only dispensary I truly feel safe walking out of with a pocket full of cash. 

The Los Angeles dispensary robberies have been very brazen and mostly violent. Hate to stereotype, but I call it like I see it, and most of the robbery film I've seen has been hispanic and black gang looking guys doing the robbing. I believe that many of these robberies are not reported. I think the club owners would not want the negative attention. There may be quite alot more robberies happening than we are told of. 

It's pretty much up to us to defend ourselves. As far as body hiding, we don't have the forest, we have the sea. I own 3 ocean going boats, and the water is 3,000 feet deep just 19 miles from shore. We often joke that I'm the guy to call for a body disposal.


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm a mother fucking trimming machine. I knock out half a bow every hour. And that is without music and beer. With music and beer I bet you can pop an extra oz or two on there every hour.

Blasting my fucking tunes right now and smoking a bong load for my birthday right now by the way. These Bowers & Wilkins bookshelf speakers are just soooo fucking incredible, it's not noise, it's atmosphere. Anyone else in here an audiophile?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I'm a mother fucking trimming machine. I knock out half a bow every hour. And that is without music and beer. With music and beer I bet you can pop an extra oz or two on there every hour.
> 
> Blasting my fucking tunes right now and smoking a bong load for my birthday right now by the way. These Bowers & Wilkins bookshelf speakers are just soooo fucking incredible, it's not noise, it's atmosphere. Anyone else in here an audiophile?


I am somewhat, but I've always been on the lower-mid grade equipment scale. I always buy Denon and Polk Audio, such a huge difference between what you get at Best Buy and true quality components. B&W however, is a bit more than I'm willing to spend...


----------



## hazorazo (Nov 7, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> so i made some topical cream a la ms hazorazo, i think i like it!! (still experimenting though.)
> i made up some double strength canna-oil (coconut oil) and cut it with the same amount of cocoa butter (the stuff they make chocolate out of). i just melted the cocoa butter a bit and added the canna-oil and it turned into an avocado-coloured paste; i would imagine if i took it and whipped it i'd end up with a nice lotiony texture but i'm experimenting with dosage and that's easier to do on unwhipped stuff.
> 
> funny story: the first time i put it on i took about 1ml and slathered it all over my hands.... 5 minutes later i was like "omg, i'm SO high right now, this stuff works really fast".... and then i remembered i'd just smoked a big hash joint to mehself right before fiddling with the cream....
> ...


This is awesome news! I have already passed along the message to the lady, and she is stoked! I have noted the same feeling from most of my test subjects, including myself. A nice, easy warming feeling (from what I understand, thc is a vasodilator so this should be from increased circulation to that area from the application down), decreased pain, decreased inflammation.......seems like we may be on to something...haha. I wonder if we may observe the increased circulation or heat in all limbs from the application down? Anyways, I am so glad that you had success, and I am looking forward to hearing more about how you are expanding on this discussion! Thanks again for all the inspiration!


----------



## collective gardener (Nov 8, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I am somewhat, but I've always been on the lower-mid grade equipment scale. I always buy Denon and Polk Audio, such a huge difference between what you get at Best Buy and true quality components. B&W however, is a bit more than I'm willing to spend...


 
I do the Denon and Klipsch combo. My 15 year old Denon amp still blows the doors off most of the shit being sold out there. And Klipsch...well...enough said.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 8, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> I do the Denon and Klipsch combo. My 15 year old Denon amp still blows the doors off most of the shit being sold out there. And Klipsch...well...enough said.


Yeah, it was between Klipsch and Polk Audio when I put my AV system in. I went Polk, and haven't been even slightly disappointed. They're 6 years old in Febuary and still rocking strong. Uber clear, quality audio.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 9, 2011)

nnnnnneeeeeerrrrrrdddsss!!

(what? i'm allowed. i have an ex who's a sound engineer. total nerd.)


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello Mello! How've you been? Those are some beautiful nugs you posted. I had a nice effect while making my canna butter the other day...squeezing it out through the cheesecloth, my hands were just covered with it. I have very painful hands, and by the time I was done with the squeezing, they didn't hurt. I am going to be trying bad kitty's recipes with the coconut oil too. I wasn't able to find the lecithin powder, just the granules and liquid. Do you think the liquid works the same as the powder?


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 9, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hello Mello! How've you been? Those are some beautiful nugs you posted. I had a nice effect while making my canna butter the other day...squeezing it out through the cheesecloth, my hands were just covered with it. I have very painful hands, and by the time I was done with the squeezing, they didn't hurt. I am going to be trying bad kitty's recipes with the coconut oil too. I wasn't able to find the lecithin powder, just the granules and liquid. Do you think the liquid works the same as the powder?


thanks! it's all the same nug, from different angles. 
i am loving the news about the topical absorption!! i may just have to start carrying some around to keep my fingers toasty in the wintertime....

i actually haven't had a chance to follow badkitty's recipe, let me know how that goes! i haven't had edible-grade hash in a while and i'm juuust finally starting to figure out the ice hash thing (nods to matt rize) - i'm finally starting to dry my ice hash without it molding on me or turning all crumbly, and drysift makes me all sneezy and poop. i'm hoping to start playing with all that soon. as far as the lecithin goes, i'm not really sure, i've kept an eye out locally but i figure it's something i'll have to go to the Shittay for.... have you checked your local vitamin centre? jason or somebody has lecithin powder in a jar (like the large size vitamin jars). 
i started substituting coconut oil for butter in my cannabutter about a year ago. i have vegans among my patients and got tired of keeping track of coconut/butter. the non-granolaheads get stuff like butterscotch and m&m's in their stuff and the local grocery store has carob chips in the bulk section so i'm laffing. 

my extraction is the world's easiest extraction - 1qt ovenproof mason jar (preferbly widemouth) --> 500mls coconut oil + 2oz sugarleaf for strong oil, 3 oz for really strong (dry and decarbed)--> 2pc screw-on lid --> oven on as low as it'll go --> anywhere from 6 to 24 hrs, turn over every few hours (if the lid's on right you should be able to turn it upside down without it leaking; if you're paranoid put it on a baking sheet). 

if i had a press of some sort for the next part this would be practically effortless. mr kitty was lending a hand today and busted my potato ricer. *moment of silence for a well-loved tool*
i squeeze the living fuck out of it with the potato ricer and put that through a tea mesh, and bob's ur uncle. if i want to use it like butter i refrigerate it, otherwise i just use it while it's liquid... apparently the magic number is 76degs so in the summertime it would go from opaque white to clear oil and back again...


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 9, 2011)

coconut oil (room temp) with 2 oz shake:







as low as it'll go:







once the oil melts, it'll fill the jar less... at this point you can add another oz of shake if you want stronger oil.







12 hours in - nice amber liquid :







this is after refrigerating and then bringing back to room temps. if i'm feeling particularly ambitious i'll post a tutorial on what i'm about to make with it.... mwa haha


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 9, 2011)

What's carob chips, precious, eh?


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 9, 2011)

you are the bomb-diggity ms kitty


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> What's carob chips, precious, eh?


you know, they go beeyootifully with a nice bit of stewed rabbit... oh wait no they don't.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

waitin on an upload... *non-chalant whistling*


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

so this isn't the ambitious project i was talking about (still working on that) but in the meantime.... 

2 cups flour
1 tsp baking soda or powder
1/4 tsp salt 
2 cups sugar
2 tsp cinnamon
2 cups finely grated carrots
3 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
1 1/2 cups canna oil (with the 3 oz version of the canna oil ^above^, i've taken to using half canna oil and half regular - usually grapeseed)

options: 
1 cup shredded coconut
1 cup well-drained, crushed pineapple
1 cup raisins
1 cup chopped nuts
1 cup chocolate chips

*dead* easy. combine your dry ingredients, mix well; in a separate bowl, combine your wet ingredients, mix well. fold the wet ingredients into the dry until just combined, bake in 9x13 cake pan for 45min @ 325. 

i don't recommend using more than, say, 3 of the "optionals". 

creamcheese frosting:
1 x 1/2 lb block cream cheese @ room temp
1/2 cup butter @ room temp (you can use cannabutter here too - don't if you'd rather mask the canna flavour... the cake is plenty heady)
2 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp salt
5 cups sifted confectioner's (icing) sugar

cream the cheese and butter together until fluffy, add vanilla and salt, gradually add icing sugar until you get the consistency you want. 
cool the cake completely before frosting.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

reveg eva:



















reveg kafka:













mutant jailbait porn?! (so wrong! )


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

experiment group miz april:












brit:












CeeGee:












dankette:












ebony:












fumble:












control:


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 10, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> experiment group miz april:


And still no Wolverine... *growls, gnashes teeth*


----------



## fumble (Nov 10, 2011)

Damn Mello! I just liked the shit out of you! Thank you so much for the canna oil recipe. And I am sooooo making that carrot cake. mmmmmmm! 
It's so nice to know that any time I am feeling fat and ugly, I can come to your thread for an ego boost - cuz DAMN! I'm one hot bitch! lmoa!


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 10, 2011)

omg omg, ***IMPORTANT NOTE***:

everyone who wrote down the carrot cake recipe already - i just edited it to add baking powder and salt.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 10, 2011)

Ohhhhh dankett is crushing it damn... Looks like she just got a drink... 
Sorry I am not Around this month.... The shit that went down on collective thread with fever BOGUS!!
Sooo I will put up my composting thread when my vAcation is over...
Your oil looks dank do you use coffee filters to strain?? I doooo so should youuuuuu
Talllllllll dankness on kittys thread


----------



## japonicus (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the canna carrot cake recipe! Bits of pineapples and rum soaked raisins would go reeeeal well with the coconut oil based canna oil. I must try that and post the report!


----------



## collective gardener (Nov 11, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> omg omg, ***IMPORTANT NOTE***:
> 
> everyone who wrote down the carrot cake recipe already - i just edited it to add baking powder and salt.


Ha Ha Ha. You fuckin stoner. This is the funniest post on RIU. Thanks for being here.

Kitty, u think we could do that oil extract with kief? We've been making all our food treats with kief lately. Once we learned the dry ice extraction method our kief jar over floweth.


----------



## mugan (Nov 11, 2011)

mello your ninja in the kitchen, al be trying that carrot cake, ad rep ya but am not allowed .


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 14, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Ha Ha Ha. You fuckin stoner. This is the funniest post on RIU. Thanks for being here.
> 
> Kitty, u think we could do that oil extract with kief? We've been making all our food treats with kief lately. Once we learned the dry ice extraction method our kief jar over floweth.


i think i read matt rize mention somewhere that the best tinctures are made from hash/kief, but i have no idea why.... he also said something about temperature maintenance is more important with hash.... 
my own thoughts would be that since the lipids "do" the glandular breakdown anyway, already-sifted kief would eliminate the squeezing the living fuck out of it part, which is my least favourite part. and then i got mr kitty to do it last time and he busted my potato ricer with his brute strength so i have to get another one. *sigh*

joe: no coffee filters here, i just use my potato ricer like a vice to get most of the plant matter and then what's left goes through a fine mesh tea strainer -- this method releases very little chlorophyll into the fat so i never noticed a difference with coffee filters except t-i-m-e....


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 14, 2011)

the kootenays are very "friendly" -- kootenay coffee co:






tamarack (or larch, same thing) -- the deciduous evergreen:











passing through winter - driving into a cloud






in the cloud:






not even an hour later: (i wanna say christina lake? could be wrong)






overlooking osoyoos (aka wine country is so close you can smell it):


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice pics..and the girls look good to....


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 14, 2011)

this place deserves its own post. quite possibly the best winery in oliver. i still have dreams about their '06 meritage.

i don't believe their wines are available in the states -- even here, you can only get it at select restaurants and private wine cellars. 

the vinyards:






off to my left, syrah, and then, across the lane, merlot as far as you can see:











the view from the deck:






just to my left here (where it says 'oom') is the entrance to the sonora room, a 5 star restaurant, also the wine shoppe where i spent waaaay too much money. an '08 merlot and '09 cab franc asked very politely to come home with me so i had to oblige.


----------



## fumble (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow Mello! Those are some beautiful scenery pics! Sounds like you had a fun weekend.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 14, 2011)

japonicus said:


> Thanks for sharing the canna carrot cake recipe! Bits of pineapples and rum soaked raisins would go reeeeal well with the coconut oil based canna oil. I must try that and post the report!


mmmmm i love rum raisin ice cream..... 
another thing worth mentioning - "virgin" coconut oil has a mild coconut aroma (and tends to cost a bit more), 'refined' is generally odorless -- you can use both in this recipe, but neither one has a very strong coconut flavour to it.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 14, 2011)

fumble said:


> Wow Mello! Those are some beautiful scenery pics! Sounds like you had a fun weekend.


indeed, quick girls' weekend trip up to nelson area to help my girlfriend winterize a place she recently inherited -- nelson is one of bc's hippy meccas. land of hippies and doukhobors. it's the sort of place you can get by on the barter system. lots of hairfaces and llamawool sweaters. all the local restaurants have a compost/community farming program with the local farmers. highest number of kitschy, handmade crafts type boutiques i have EVER seen in a town that size. 

it's also break-your-ears-off cold already. twas like an excursion into winter.
when i said i was going mr kitty asked me if he knew where we were staying (there isn't a habitable shelter on my friend's land), and when i said i didn't know, he was like "you're not taking the kid, then." 

and so i snafooed a weekend away sans enfant, without even trying that hard. 
added bonus: you have to drive through wine country to get there. and christina lake, where the famous growop guarding bears were. and grand forks, where the mayor (if he's still mayor, i think he is) grows pot.


----------



## collective gardener (Nov 16, 2011)

Kitty,

Pics are fantastic. Wife is HUGE wine fan, and appreciated a girls trip via the wine cellar. I forgot how truly beautiful is it up there. You're lucky to live in such a wonderland. 

We need to find a way to get you a cut of our new D-Bub. It grows absolutely perfect for a BAVERB settup when left un-topped. It's a bushy plant. yet the leaves are sparce enough to allow light to get on the bud sites. The shape is that of a post card Christmas tree with golf ball sized buds stacked on every branch. Like our other Bubba, she's not a light hog. I look at your settup and then look at a D-Bub at 4 weeks and can't help but spring some wood. It's a match made in heaven. When I get a new camera (ours gave up) I'll take some pics. You ever do any tissue culture?


----------



## Beansly (Nov 16, 2011)

Where's our kitty gone? I let her out a few nights ago and she hasn't been back in a while.... I hope she doesn't come back pregnant...


----------



## fumble (Nov 16, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> indeed, quick girls' weekend trip up to nelson area to help my girlfriend winterize a place she recently inherited -- nelson is one of bc's hippy meccas. land of hippies and doukhobors. it's the sort of place you can get by on the barter system. lots of hairfaces and llamawool sweaters. all the local restaurants have a compost/community farming program with the local farmers. highest number of kitschy, handmade crafts type boutiques i have EVER seen in a town that size.
> 
> it's also break-your-ears-off cold already. twas like an excursion into winter.
> when i said i was going mr kitty asked me if he knew where we were staying (there isn't a habitable shelter on my friend's land), and when i said i didn't know, he was like "you're not taking the kid, then."
> ...


How cool. I would love a trip like that. It sounds like a place my son and daughter-in-law (still can't get used to that) would love. 
And I thought it was getting cold here! I guess my lows in the 40's overnight don't really count as all that cold. lol 
So, no infant, trip through wine country, win-win. And a mayor that grows to boot!


----------



## fumble (Nov 16, 2011)

I just thought I would show you a quick pic of the last canna. It just keeps flowering. You can see in the pic below the blossom, there is still another spike about to pop flowers. I have been collecting the seeds from the pods, but only have 4 so far. I will let you know (next year of course hehe) how they do.
The tree my man and I just topped cuz I thought it would look cool. And it was blocking some light. And every fall it drops these little red fruits that mash up in the Princess's paws.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 17, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Kitty,
> 
> Pics are fantastic. Wife is HUGE wine fan, and appreciated a girls trip via the wine cellar. I forgot how truly beautiful is it up there. You're lucky to live in such a wonderland.
> 
> We need to find a way to get you a cut of our new D-Bub. It grows absolutely perfect for a BAVERB settup when left un-topped. It's a bushy plant. yet the leaves are sparce enough to allow light to get on the bud sites. The shape is that of a post card Christmas tree with golf ball sized buds stacked on every branch. Like our other Bubba, she's not a light hog. I look at your settup and then look at a D-Bub at 4 weeks and can't help but spring some wood. It's a match made in heaven. When I get a new camera (ours gave up) I'll take some pics. You ever do any tissue culture?


nope, never tried it, although i'm sure it'd be worth the learning experience. d-bub sounds dreamy. 
pretty sure we're adding a new strain or 2 to the lineup but that's all i'm gonna say so as not to jinx mehself..... 

to get back to the hash/tincture thing, what i've gathered from reviewing is:
- hash (especially ice extractions) makes "cleaner" tinctures because it has less impurities than shake/buds (dirt, mold, dust, etc. etc.) 
- temp seems similar to my method above (rize goes 24h @ 93degs)
- 1 oz shake = 1/4 oz buds = 4g hash

...... which is good to know because i'm just about to make a bunch of bubble and xmas is coming (ye-yeah- scored some fresh blueberry shaaaake *kittyjig*)

another gratuitous plug for burrowing owl: 

http://bovwine.ca


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 17, 2011)

fumble said:


> I just thought I would show you a quick pic of the last canna. It just keeps flowering. You can see in the pic below the blossom, there is still another spike about to pop flowers. I have been collecting the seeds from the pods, but only have 4 so far. I will let you know (next year of course hehe) how they do.
> The tree my man and I just topped cuz I thought it would look cool. And it was blocking some light. And every fall it drops these little red fruits that mash up in the Princess's paws.


your canna looks amazing! (incidentally, i haven't had any blooms in the twilight garden for weeks now.)
although.... i'm not sure what MY canna's doing.... i thought i killed it (lazy stoner underwatering) this summer, but it put out a wee shoot in mid september, and now it has 2 fully formed leaves. i don't get it. i brought it inside last week because the temperature dipped and it was looking rather unhappy, and aside from having a distinct lean towards the closest window, seems to be happy enough... the younger of the 2 leaves is kinda mutey-looking, but it's green at any rate.... 

it always trips me out when i see pics of your cali gardens and see those fan-looking things outside  looks like an awesome climbing tree now.


----------



## fumble (Nov 18, 2011)

Fan looking things? You talking about the palm trees? lol Yeah, kind of a cool view from up in that tree.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 18, 2011)

yeah, those. 
around here, if you see them outside, it's in a container so it can come back inside for the winter....


----------



## fumble (Nov 18, 2011)

hehehe...brrrrrrr.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey kitty,
I noticed you keep your plants right on the floor. do you ever consider taking them off the ground or are you not worried too much about the soil temp and that stuff?


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 18, 2011)

yeah, meh. the floor doesn't get _that_ cold in there. plus, building a raised bed that'll support 7 gals x 35 of wet dirt would be both PIA and $$$.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 18, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> yeah, meh. the floor doesn't get _that_ cold in there. plus, building a raised bed that'll support 7 gals x 35 of wet dirt would be both PIA and $$$.


 true true. They're doing just fine where they are


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 18, 2011)

finding a wood pallet is so hard to do ..........


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 18, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> finding a wood pallet is so hard to do ..........


but not cheap and _definitely_ PIA. 

give me a break, i'm on the wet coast. it's not like we get the _real_ canadian winter here or anything.


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Nov 19, 2011)

Glad to have been pointed this way. nice to meet you kitty 

[email protected] grow room!


----------



## hazorazo (Nov 19, 2011)

Kitty, do you have some good ice water extract hash recipes for butter, edibles, etc. From my understanding, hash butter is totally simple, just heat at a low temp and dissolve the hash into it? I am just getting into making better edibles and tinctures, etc, since I seem to have my hash making down to a pretty good system?

Anyone out there with some sure fire recipes they would like to share? I have made butter, tincture, salves with leaf before, but not the hash yet. And I would like to avoid wasting any hash that does not need to be wasted.....haha. Thanks in advance for the help! And thanks for checking out the grow room, kitty! Those Plushberry girls are stinky ladies!

Also, I see you had a ladies getaway. Did you guys make oooot? Any good pillow fights? LOL. Hope all is well!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 19, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> Kitty, do you have some good ice water extract hash recipes for butter, edibles, etc. From my understanding, hash butter is totally simple, just heat at a low temp and dissolve the hash into it? I am just getting into making better edibles and tinctures, etc, since I seem to have my hash making down to a pretty good system?
> 
> Anyone out there with some sure fire recipes they would like to share? I have made butter, tincture, salves with leaf before, but not the hash yet. And I would like to avoid wasting any hash that does not need to be wasted.....haha. Thanks in advance for the help! And thanks for checking out the grow room, kitty! Those Plushberry girls are stinky ladies!
> 
> Also, I see you had a ladies getaway. Did you guys make oooot? Any good pillow fights? LOL. Hope all is well!


https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html

Check out this chicks threads, she is incredible.


----------



## Guy Dasilva (Nov 19, 2011)

You guys are doing it nice up there in the wild blue north


----------



## fumble (Nov 19, 2011)

I tried to like that more than once Wolverine, but it wouldn't let me. lol!


----------



## mugan (Nov 19, 2011)

if you guys need something to put ya plants on thats cheap you can just cut up cardboard and put peaces under your containers


----------



## Joedank (Nov 19, 2011)

just got back from my two weeks of fun sun and hot springs....
was keeping up with your thread on the phone... that trip to the bitter cold north sounds really nice... death valley was 60 and sunny and the hotspring was 106 and amazing after the 30 miles of offroading to get there... was happy for my liftkit...
just noticed this was a reply to thread not a PM ohhhh well StONEr...





a living wall at the belaggio in vegas...





gathering kelp for compost....





hot springing it





kale FOREST!!!





killa kali cush


----------



## hazorazo (Nov 19, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html
> 
> Check out this chicks threads, she is incredible.


Thanks a ton, man! I just read through the first few recipes, and this is going to be awesome! What cracks me up, is there, on the first page, is a recipe for a meat pie! My good friend that I am working on with this makes savory pies! Fucking classic! You know that one is getting made....haha! Let me know if there are any other sure fire recipes you guys swear by. I already subbed up with this thread you had a link to! Thanks again, man!


----------



## fumble (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello Mello. So...talking about the water extraction after low slow oven method. Here's me thinking I wanted to make my butter stronger, so just add more trim. Note to self...it IS possible to add too much weed. hehehe. So even if I weren't planning on trying to do a water extract after, I had to. The trim soaked up all the butter! So I did the water thing and it separated - some. I still had to squeeze(too small of pan not enough H20) and only ended up with the usual 3 cups after starting with 4. But it IS stronger, by almost double.

This is the caramel popcorn with pretzels and peanuts I made last night with the butter. mmmmmmmm!


----------



## fumble (Nov 21, 2011)

Also my mello genius...would you be able to help me with some calculations? I don't know how to call the dosage. I started with 209.9 grams of trim to 8 sticks butter. I think 454 grams is a pound? so that would be 908 grams butter to 209.9 grams trim? What would that work out to be per serving? 
Numbers aren't my thing. Now words on the other hand ooh baby. Just say 'calculations'. Sexy huh?


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 21, 2011)

i keep looking at joe's pics..... looks like you had a fantabulous vacay.... (sorry for the delayed response, i was ooot of it the other night and it was the best i could do to like it and track down yon compost thread).


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 21, 2011)

hazorazo said:


> Thanks a ton, man! I just read through the first few recipes, and this is going to be awesome! What cracks me up, is there, on the first page, is a recipe for a meat pie! My good friend that I am working on with this makes savory pies! Fucking classic! You know that one is getting made....haha! Let me know if there are any other sure fire recipes you guys swear by. I already subbed up with this thread you had a link to! Thanks again, man!


i wanna make the lip balm......


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 21, 2011)

fumble said:


> Also my mello genius...would you be able to help me with some calculations? I don't know how to call the dosage. I started with 209.9 grams of trim to 8 sticks butter. I think 454 grams is a pound? so that would be 908 grams butter to 209.9 grams trim? What would that work out to be per serving?
> Numbers aren't my thing. Now words on the other hand ooh baby. Just say 'calculations'. Sexy huh?


you foxy genius you! those treats look so yummy!

well, 1lb butter = 2 & 1/3 cups(ish). there are 7 x 1/3cups in 2 & 1/3 cups, therefore, 454g /7 = 65g (ish. it's actually 64.85), therefore 1/3 cup (83 mls -ish) = 65g

if you apply your ratio @ 210 g shake (yeah yeah i rounded up the one point) / 908 g butter = 0.23g worth of shake / 1g butter......

so, in a recipe calling for 2/3 cup butter (65 x 2 = 130g) that yields 24 portions, you take your 130 g (x 0.23 = 29.9g worth of shake), divide by 24, which is 1.25g worth of shake per serving. 

stoner second-guessing in 3, 2, 1......


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 21, 2011)

ok. over 40 minutes and i'm pretty sure my maths are sound. 

new topic: closest thing i've come to the answer to the question "what does the og in og kush, etc., stand for?" is "old guy". am i right? let's discuss.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 21, 2011)

OG- ocean gown?.. we all know what an OG is, original gangster from back in the in the dizzy day doing the damn thing


----------



## Beansly (Nov 21, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> ok. over 40 minutes and i'm pretty sure my maths are sound.
> 
> new topic: closest thing i've come to the answer to the question "what does the og in og kush, etc., stand for?" is "old guy". am i right? let's discuss.


Ocean Grown my kitty kat friend


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2011)

HOLY COW!! Is this a mmj grow or are you doing surgery? Your grow room is cleaner than some of the ORs I've worked in! I LOVE the demonstration of aseptic technique in your cloning images too! I am simply amazed at how nice it's setup and how healthy the plants look. I like the vents on top of your fluorescents too. VERY cool please share more. I LOVE reading what you and CG write I learn so much.
Thank you for your generosity in sharing all the info,


----------



## Joedank (Nov 22, 2011)

The og stands for" original" Hindu kush Aka the "special sauce" a lemony seed start turned clone wonder male... People who got the five original chem or sour ( not sure witch) x og Hindu called there start a new name ... Lemon Larry is one San fernando is another. This May be bull shot but so may this;
A quote from a member here 
Ok so like today I visited this joint for the first time. Very small collective with one very strange owner. He claims to not just be the the creator of OG kush. That the whole Kush phenomena was started solely by him. Which is complete bullshit. 

This guy told me and everyone in the shop that after creating OG he drove all of his P1 stock, flowers, seeds, Bubba p1 and other creations from Florida to socal in 96. Within a week of living in socal he smoked B real out with kush for the fist time. Which was the conception of the soul assassins crew. Oh yea his nickname is bubba and thats how bubba got her name. Purple Kush, The White, Socal Master Kush, Iron Maiden, Herijuana OG, and Pure Kush are also "his creations". His shop is selling his most recent cross "kurple fantasy"(purps x OG ). Which is noting more than oaksterdam DJ Shorts Flow clone. 
This is so funny!!!
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/410906-creator-og-kush.html


----------



## Beansly (Nov 22, 2011)

Joedank said:


> The og stands for" original" Hindu kush Aka the "special sauce" a lemony seed start turned clone wonder male... People who got the five original chem or sour ( not sure witch) x og Hindu called there start a new name ... Lemon Larry is one San fernando is another. This May be bull shot but so may this;
> A quote from a member here
> Ok so like today I visited this joint for the first time. Very small collective with one very strange owner. He claims to not just be the the creator of OG kush. That the whole Kush phenomena was started solely by him. Which is complete bullshit.
> 
> ...


That's one lost dude....


----------



## Indicator (Nov 22, 2011)

hey mk... just catchin' up on your thread... truly engrossing with generous sprinklings of humour. If this occupation/hobby/passion were to become mainstream, you'd have your own reality show!


----------



## troutie (Nov 22, 2011)

i thought in my ignorance it probs stood for" original genetics" or something like that... but have never known what it stood for


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 22, 2011)

that's hilarious! i'd heard all of those, and then the guy we got the cut from was like "no no, it's all bullshit, it's 'old guy'". now i'm thinking maybe he were pullin mah leg though. someone get me a can opener, i needs ta open me up some whoopass.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 22, 2011)

onlycucumbershere said:


> Glad to have been pointed this way. nice to meet you kitty
> 
> [email protected] grow room!





Guy Dasilva said:


> You guys are doing it nice up there in the wild blue north


thanks fellas, you're too kind! 



curious2garden said:


> HOLY COW!! Is this a mmj grow or are you doing surgery? Your grow room is cleaner than some of the ORs I've worked in! I LOVE the demonstration of aseptic technique in your cloning images too! I am simply amazed at how nice it's setup and how healthy the plants look. I like the vents on top of your fluorescents too. VERY cool please share more. I LOVE reading what you and CG write I learn so much.
> Thank you for your generosity in sharing all the info,


only minor surgery.... athough steri-strips go a surprisingly long way 
this thread is my _haven_..... extra hubbies and everything!



Indicator said:


> hey mk... just catchin' up on your thread... truly engrossing with generous sprinklings of humour. If this occupation/hobby/passion were to become mainstream, you'd have your own reality show!


nice to see you around again, indy..... can it be an Apprentice-type show? so much fun!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought it was original to!! why would you attach a ganster term to it?


----------



## fumble (Nov 22, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> you foxy genius you! those treats look so yummy!
> 
> well, 1lb butter = 2 & 1/3 cups(ish). there are 7 x 1/3cups in 2 & 1/3 cups, therefore, 454g /7 = 65g (ish. it's actually 64.85), therefore 1/3 cup (83 mls -ish) = 65g
> 
> ...


O...M...G!!! My head is swimming with all those numbers. I think maybe I shall just label as mild, medium, or strong. hehehe Thank you for your kitty cal-cu-la-tions.


----------



## mugan (Nov 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> you foxy genius you! those treats look so yummy!
> 
> well, 1lb butter = 2 & 1/3 cups(ish). there are 7 x 1/3cups in 2 & 1/3 cups, therefore, 454g /7 = 65g (ish. it's actually 64.85), therefore 1/3 cup (83 mls -ish) = 65g
> 
> ...



quantum cutlery . .. my head hurts. 
in this sentence


> well, 1lb butter = 2 & 1/3 cups(ish). there are 7 x 1/3cups in 2 & 1/3 cups, therefore, 454g /7 = 65g (ish. it's actually 64.85), therefore 1/3 cup (83 mls -ish) = 65g


what do you mean by 


> there are 7 x 1/3cups in 2 & 1/3 cups


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

anybody know how to type in fractions? 

uhhhh.... 1/3 cup x 3 = 3/3 cup = 1 cup, right? so 2 cups = 6/3 cups; 2 & 1/3 cup i= 7/3 cups or 7 x 1/3 cups. 




.........am i making any sense? i'm kushbrained right now.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

let's see if i can simplify this a bit while i wait for an upload....

[amount of shake(g)] / [amount of butter(g)] = 

[amount of butter in recipe(g)] x  , divide by [number of portions] = dosage in grams. 

i guess there's a lot less math involved if you measure out the volume amount called for in the recipe and just weigh that.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

why can't i take pictures like this of my tops?????? *whine*


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

.... we flush.

we don't use any sort of flushing solution; really nothing more than tapering down our ppms and finishing off with 7 to 10 days of water.


----------



## mugan (Nov 23, 2011)

i think i kinda get it, do you have the macro button on your cam ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 23, 2011)

I flush too wouldnt stop either no matter what im told it does make a difference


----------



## mugan (Nov 23, 2011)

<< to lazy to flush besides am organic


----------



## arsenal69 (Nov 23, 2011)

Joedank said:


> just got back from my two weeks of fun sun and hot springs....
> was keeping up with your thread on the phone... that trip to the bitter cold north sounds really nice... death valley was 60 and sunny and the hotspring was 106 and amazing after the 30 miles of offroading to get there... was happy for my liftkit...
> just noticed this was a reply to thread not a PM ohhhh well StONEr...
> 
> ...


wow that looks nice there


----------



## arsenal69 (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472289-new-grow-xmas-bud-29.html#post6672004

just put some new pic up m8


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

mugan said:


> i think i kinda get it, do you have the macro button on your cam ?


i do, but i don't really know how to use it except "wait for the little tulip to come up on the screen and then wait 30 seconds" .....
the only non-macro shot up there is the one of the whole plant. 
every time i take pics in there i end up with a bunch of blurry bud shots where the focus is not at the top of the bud like i want it, but on the 3rd leaf down or something like that.....


----------



## fumble (Nov 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


>


Bow chicka bow bow...now that is some sexy bud porn miss kitty.


----------



## in the woods (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd suggest dividing that room into at least 2 rooms, if not 4. you have all the equipment. get some cycles going and have weed every 3-6 weeks. Your wasting a huge amount of space man. Nice room though.


----------



## troutie (Nov 23, 2011)

cameras tend to like something dark to lock onto ... the tops of mine are quite light so it chooses to focus on the bud shade leaves, that looses me most of my bud detail in the Boken (background blur) ..... i'm getting me one of these before harvest







i can focus mine manually to get a better shot, but i'm a little lazy.... but your pictures are really nice, i wouldn't be unhappy with them .... or the subject matter


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I flush too wouldnt stop either no matter what im told it does make a difference





mugan said:


> << to lazy to flush besides am organic


thank you both, i'm rather gunshy on the flush/not flush debate. it might just be my own experience, but i find the not-flush side is very quick to denigrate, dismiss, and condescend. (apologies to all the respectful non-flushers, y'all are *superstars*.) 

i'm glad you brought up the organics thing too, muggie. according to one of my horticulturalist friends: (my bold)

_"When it comes to flushing....you are starving the plant. That's the point. You are turning a fat man into a triathelte. We over fertilize and the plant will store unconverted nutrients in salt form the same way we store energy in fat or squirrels put away nuts for the winter! The unconverted salts will leave a bitter taste in ANY fruit. honestly I can even tell when someone has used diammonium phosphate rather than monopotassium phosphate both of which are totally over supplied. Most commercial growers keep feed levels consistent with growth. As hobby growers we focus on "juicing" the plant hence the build up. *Interesting enough why does it not impact organics which can't really be flushed out of medium? This is due to the decomposition process rather than the immediate water soluble nature of chemicals*. Chemical are similar to fast food. They will pack on pounds but its not an entirely natural process. I am getting away from the point. Flushing in its most pure form is to force the plant to metabolize and nutrients that have built up in tissue unconverted(example N in non amino form) by first stripping available nutrients away from the medium/root zone. Which in turn causes the plant to convert its reserves and build up essential oil, amino acids, brix content etc. There is no question if you flush for 14 days you will lose quantity but there is also little doubt it improves quality."_

he used to work for Big Ag and has some insight into that field too, so i brought up the question of why there are so few peer-reviewed agricultural studies about overfertilising and was met with something between a snort and a guffaw - "kitty, we as cannabis farmers are a special demographic - most of us can afford to "juice" our crops, whereas buddy with the 100 acres of blueberries over there is probably more worried about fertilising _enough_. agricultural studies about overferting are uncommon because it's not a common enough problem among farmers for somebody to throw a bunch of money at it to study it." 

fair do's. 

further, i have yet another friend who just started her horticulture degree (gawd, i'm soooo jellllyyyy of all my hort students) and while helping her study cell components for basic botany, i found this little tidbit in her textbook: ("botany for gardeners", 3rd edition, brian capon, timber press) (again, my bold)
_"A vacuole occupies a large part of the volume of most plant cells. Although the word 'vacuole' means 'empty space,' it is a membrane-bound inner sac containing much of a cell's stored water and serves as a *repository of excess mineral nutrients* as well as toxic waste products from the cell's metabolism."

_....... which, to me, supports rather than undermines the whole "stripping of available rhizosphere nutrients to force the plant to metabolize stored ones" theory.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

in the woods said:


> I'd suggest dividing that room into at least 2 rooms, if not 4. you have all the equipment. get some cycles going and have weed every 3-6 weeks. Your wasting a huge amount of space man. Nice room though.


thanks for the suggestion. 
sorry, but i beg to differ on the "waste of space" thing. keeping in mind that we're maxed out at 35 plants. the way we do it, we get a full harvest every 3 months. with a perpetual, even if we harvested every 3 weeks, we'd be harvesting 1/4 of the amount of product, in 1/4 of the amount of time.

so we're looking at 3 months = 35 plants = 100%

OR 

3 weeks = 25%, x 4 = 100% = 12 weeks or 3 months-ish, even less if you consider that 1 of those 4 would have to be a veg room. 

there's really no difference except that neither mr kitty nor i are huge fans of perpetual harvest style, and, this way makes it WAY easier to keep track of, since we both also have job-jobs.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

troutie said:


> cameras tend to like something dark to lock onto ... the tops of mine are quite light so it chooses to focus on the bud shade leaves, that looses me most of my bud detail in the Boken (background blur) ..... i'm getting me one of these before harvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks troutie, good to know about the light/dark thing!! (makes total sense why it focuses on the leaves now.) i've been playing with the manual focus too (finally figured out what the MF button is! ) but.... *ehem* 

i also have this funny thing happen where the thumbnails i think look best blow up to be the blurriest of the bunch..... *sigh* 
for my next budporn purchase i'm torn between a macro lens and digi-scope right now...... options options.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

wtf....... WHY does it keep doing that?!?! if you find this thread closed without prior announcement, please let me know, there's apparently some sort of glitch at play here......


----------



## troutie (Nov 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> thanks troutie, good to know about the light/dark thing!! (makes total sense why it focuses on the leaves now.) i've been playing with the manual focus too (finally figured out what the MF button is! ) but.... *ehem*
> 
> i also have this funny thing happen where the thumbnails i think look best blow up to be the blurriest of the bunch..... *sigh*
> for my next budporn purchase i'm torn between a macro lens and digi-scope right now...... options options.


digi-scope?? i'm not familiar .... i have spent next to nothing on a jewllers loupe (30x) but as i suspected i can harldly see my tric heads thay are still too small (i can see they are clear and spikey still apart from some on the bud leaves have round heads) but i don't feel that confident with it

its macro lens for me.... but i'm a bugger for a toy! ....and i love my camera 

i have shakey hands for a 30 (odd) yr old non drinker so manual focus is such a chore ..... oh oh oh thats it ... click ...Bugger!


----------



## Joedank (Nov 23, 2011)

I love you and your mans insight and research!!!I was just discussing flushing and not I am raising my days of to eight .. I feel with my current program a small amount of bitter dry potassium flavor is left on the pallet on my hazes.... I use humic and fulvic. With citric acid and sucanate the near the end every watering to increase cation exchange in the myco..


mellokitty said:


> thank you both, i'm rather gunshy on the flush/not flush debate. it might just be my own experience, but i find the not-flush side is very quick to denigrate, dismiss, and condescend. (apologies to all the respectful non-flushers, y'all are *superstars*.)
> 
> i'm glad you brought up the organics thing too, muggie. according to one of my horticulturalist friends: (my bold)
> 
> ...


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

*humping joe's sexy brain*..... oh, pardon me, how terribly rude. 



Joedank said:


> With citric acid and sucanate the near the end every watering to increase cation exchange in the myco..


citric acid increases CE?? do elaborate pleeeeez, i'm very very curious.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

troutie said:


> digi-scope?? i'm not familiar .... i have spent next to nothing on a jewllers loupe (30x) but as i suspected i can harldly see my tric heads thay are still too small (i can see they are clear and spikey still apart from some on the bud leaves have round heads) but i don't feel that confident with it
> 
> its macro lens for me.... but i'm a bugger for a toy! ....and i love my camera
> 
> i have shakey hands for a 30 (odd) yr old non drinker so manual focus is such a chore ..... oh oh oh thats it ... click ...Bugger!


digital microscope -- looks like a regular microscope but plugs into the computer. seem to be in the $50 - $100 range for a basic kit. 

now i just have to decide whether i'm more of a sucker for bud porn or trich porn, i guess. 
and yeah, me too with the shaky hands -- i keep a bucket with me when i'm taking pics for leaning my elbows on.  
(and my camera's favourite trick is..... oh oh oh that's it.... half-press focus-"Please change the batteries") @#$%&!!!


----------



## troutie (Nov 23, 2011)

i need to be able to see my trich's .... i would like to photograph my buds better ..... ..... looks like its a better scope for me


----------



## troutie (Nov 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> digital microscope -- looks like a regular microscope but plugs into the computer. seem to be in the $50 - $100 range for a basic kit.
> 
> now i just have to decide whether i'm more of a sucker for bud porn or trich porn, i guess.
> and yeah, me too with the shaky hands -- i keep a bucket with me when i'm taking pics for leaning my elbows on.
> ...


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

yup. it's a handmedown from a photography nerd, and i love it. 

how are you using your loupe? Dr Amber T gave me a tip that they're easier to use if you take a small sample (a leaf with trichs or something), lay it on a flat surface, and put the scope on top. (i have the ol' radio shack classic and she has a similar one i believe.)


----------



## troutie (Nov 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> yup. it's a handmedown from a photography nerd, and i love it.
> 
> how are you using your loupe? Dr Amber T gave me a tip that they're easier to use if you take a small sample (a leaf with trichs or something), lay it on a flat surface, and put the scope on top. (i have the ol' radio shack classic and she has a similar one i believe.)


]

it would seem i'm using it like an idiot LMAO ... to be honest my buds are only a few weeks old and i'm only just starting to locate the trichomes... they shouldn't be ready untill the second week of dec.... 

aghhhhh ... hold on ...... right so cut of a section of leaf with trichs on it yes? ... rather then try to attempt this while its still attached to the plant? 

i'd best leave any sample cutting until much closer to the time or i'll end up with a bald plant lol

i have a 500d ... but i got a few nice lenses


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

hey hey now, that's how i was trying to use mine before too..... 
one leaf seems like a worth-it experiment if it means you can go ahead and get your macro lens...


----------



## troutie (Nov 23, 2011)

didn't think about it like that... thank you again... oh and Dr Amber t for the neat trick 

was getting quite frustraited as i could just about focus on some trichs even with the shakes (lol) and then i'd get pins and needles where i'd been kneeling down so long hahaha


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 23, 2011)

Watch out with just checking leaf trichs. From my observations the trichs on leaves mature much earlier than those on the calyx.

I'm stoked on the future macro videos 

You will be making videos with the digital scope right?


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Watch out with just checking leaf trichs. From my observations the trichs on leaves mature much earlier than those on the calyx.
> 
> I'm stoked on the future macro videos
> 
> You will be making videos with the digital scope right?


omg i never even thought about that. what a fantastic idea. 
i know i've been slack on the videos this round...  between the suddenly in-demand schedule and hiccups (our stoner fault) with the nute experiments, it hasn't been high on the time/energy continuum. 

i think the scope is starting to trump the other things on the xmas list..... (seeds, appliances, etc.)


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 23, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Watch out with just checking leaf trichs. From my observations the trichs on leaves mature much earlier than those on the calyx.
> 
> I'm stoked on the future macro videos
> 
> You will be making videos with the digital scope right?


I'll cosign that, I've seen it (and watched for it since then) pretty consistently over the last couple years.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

you guys are so diligent with your scopes and the trich checking.... hats off to you. 

we have a bit more holistic approach (some would call it 'lackadaisical' ) .... we weigh other stuff like pistil receding, calyx size, colours, vigour/lack thereof, etc. to decide when we start the flush. mr kitty doesn't like to start flushing until the plant starts to show signs of senescence.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

hey joe...... it doesn't have something to do with the 'citric acid cycle,' does it?




....... that would just be too damn convenient.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> you guys are so diligent with your scopes and the trich checking.... hats off to you.
> 
> we have a bit more holistic approach (some would call it 'lackadaisical' ) .... we weigh other stuff like pistil receding, calyx size, colours, vigour/lack thereof, etc. to decide when we start the flush. mr kitty doesn't like to start flushing until the plant starts to show signs of senescence.


I don't generally harvest by trich's, but I do look it all over during trimming. I use the same method as you to determine ideal harvest times.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 23, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I don't generally harvest by trich's, but I do look it all over during trimming. I use the same method as you to determine ideal harvest times.


Yup. I go by this as well. Trich are just one part of the larger puzzle.

I spend way to much time looking at trich porn. It's amazing at what a cheap cannon with a digital macro can do.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 23, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mellokitty again.
*
Wanted to see if I could hit _you_ again, nyet.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is stuff you know already;The citric acid cycle  also known as the tricarboxylic acid cycle (TCA cycle), the Krebs cycle, or the Szent-Györgyi-Krebs cycle[1][2]  is a series of chemical reactions which is used by all aerobic living organisms to generate energy through the oxidization of acetate derived from carbohydrates, fats and proteins into carbon dioxide and water. In addition, the cycle provides precursors for the biosynthesis of compounds including certain amino acids as well as the reducing agent NADH that is used in numerous biochemical reactions. Its central importance to many biochemical pathways suggests that it was one of the earliest established components of cellular metabolism and may have originated abiogenically.[3] 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Citric_acid_cycle_with_aconitate_2.svg

Some stuff you may not know... ( this is a heavy read baby bring a friend to help you stop once your in the krebs research matrix)
http://www.jbc.org/content/196/2/717.full.pdf

The krebs cycle is a huge part of our lives it can affect alot!!!

So we can all understand ;
Citric acid is a natural product of citrus fruits such as lemons, limes, oranges and tangerines. A small amount is also present in berries, particularly blackberries and raspberries. In the environment, citric acid does not only affect humans, animals and aquatic life, but affects plants as well. Some studies show that citric acid, when used in smaller doses may be beneficial to plants; however, large and repeated doses may be harmful.
Krebs Cycle
Plants make adenosine tripohosphate (ATP) during photosynthesis by releasing energy from glucose and other stored sugar. During aerobic respiration, the cell uses oxygen to burn molecules and release energy. This reaction, which is the opposite of photosynthesis, takes place over the course of three major reaction pathways: glycolysis, Krebs cycle and electron transport phosphorylation (ETP). Citric acid is a main component of Krebs cycle, also known as citric acid cycle, which is a series of complicated chemical reactions as part of respiration of all oxygen-utilizing cells including those found in plants. Disturbing or distorting the citric acid cycle will hamper the glucose transformation and impair the plant's energy.
Plants**Kohls.com/DecorativeAccents
Kohl's®: Shop Decorative Accents & More for the Holidays. Order Now!
Ads by Google
Allelopathic Effect
An article on homeopathy written by V.D. Kaviraj, a Dutch homeopath, author, researcher and pioneer in agrohomeopathy, explains how citric acid and other closely related acids can have an allelopathic effect on plants. V.D. Kaviraj mentions that allelopathy is the inhibition of growth of a plant due to biomolecules (allelochemicals) released by another. Repeated dosage of citric acid on healthy plants can cause the plants to die, which is why citric acid is useful as a weed remover.
Promotes Rooting Ex Vitro
The International Society for Horticultural Science (ISHS) published a research study on the effect of ascorbic acid and citric acid on ex vitro (plants grown naturally) rooting and acclimatization of Prunus avium L. (sweet cherry) microshoots. The ISHS study indicates that applying low doses of ascorbic acid and citric acid to the sweet cherry microshoots can promote rooting and survival.
Phytotoxic Effect
Coqui frogs (Eleutherodactylus coqui and E. planirostris), otherwise known as Caribbean tree frogs, can affect Hawaii's floriculture industry because of quarantine measures implemented by the Hawaiian islands on infested plants. Prompting growing concerns from greenhouse growers, the United States Department of Agriculture performed a series of experiments on orchids and other plants using low doses of citric acid. Research showed that dermal application of 16 percent citric acid was effective in controlling frogs due to its phytotoxic (poisonous) effects on plants without damaging the leaves. The study indicates that citric acid can be an effective quarantine treatment for plants.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

holy shit i can't read that right now, don't you know how many hours past 4:20 it is? 

so it IS really that convenient? 
mild citric acid boosts the citric acid cycle, which produces energy (ATP), which increases nute uptake (cation exchange)? 

what sort of dosage do you use? any guidelines i should be aware of?


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;IRsPheErBj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IRsPheErBj8[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Nov 23, 2011)

you know me too well 

I usually end up reading those links too ya know


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome grow you have there Kitty!

Sub'd!
Voted!
+Rep!

P.s.
I use the same fixtures with P.A.R bulbs so I'm happy to have crossed paths.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

thank you,
thank you, 
and thank you!
glad you stopped in. i really really want to switch out the tubes we have now with PAR bulbs.....


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 23, 2011)

Beansly said:


> you know me too well
> 
> I usually end up reading those links too ya know


oh yeah. i iz eating dat artikl 4 da lunch 2moro.


----------



## gingerbuddha (Nov 24, 2011)

i dont know why i wasn't subbed yet... i think i was just scared of 113 pages.


----------



## SFguy (Nov 24, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> ..... he mostly just gives me a disdainful ".... are you done?"


i always get this from my lady... =)


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 24, 2011)

gingerbuddha said:


> i dont know why i wasn't subbed yet... i think i was just scared of 113 pages.


i find the longer threads easier to read since setting my posts per page at 20..... thinking of going higher, except sometimes the pages with a lot of linked pics (like my own) take a min to load so idk 20 might be the sweet spot. 

no matter how hard i try i can only keep up with the kevin murphy thread some of the time.....



SFguy said:


> i always get this from my lady... =)


i feel your pain man.....


----------



## SFguy (Nov 24, 2011)

pain is pleasure.. but... you do have really long nails.. so i dunno.. you guys have a very pretty room and its so well organizedinspiration for everyone.. im a hack doing grows in a garage with a dirt/gravel floor..hahaha but its still dank 4 me to smoke so who cares we will own a home soon.. but here its crazy expensive !!


----------



## SFguy (Nov 24, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mellokitty again. and im subbd...
is this a perpetual journal? =)


----------



## Joedank (Nov 24, 2011)

Ohhh kitty I use 1-3 tablespoons per 50 gallon Rez ... Often , it is highly affected by microbes in your soil so the ph flux of .4-5 is gonna be changed in osmotic metabolic processes... That being said more is nit better like .2 to .3 ml per gallon of 100% solution TOPS as it can build up becoming toxic. (like anything else)


mellokitty said:


> holy shit i can't read that right now, don't you know how many hours past 4:20 it is?
> 
> so it IS really that convenient?
> mild citric acid boosts the citric acid cycle, which produces energy (ATP), which increases nute uptake (cation exchange)?
> ...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 24, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i find the longer threads easier to read since setting my posts per page at 20..... thinking of going higher, except sometimes the pages with a lot of linked pics (like my own) take a min to load so idk 20 might be the sweet spot.
> 
> no matter how hard i try i can only keep up with the kevin murphy thread some of the time.....
> 
> ...



I've tried following kevin's thread too, I just can't keep up.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 24, 2011)

SFguy said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mellokitty again. and im subbd...
> is this a perpetual journal? =)


nope, one crop at a time..... this last time we lucked out because we 'rescued' a bunch of girls who were ready to be flipped.


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello Mello. Happy Turkey day! I know Canada doesn't have Thanksgiving, but you might still like turkey! hehehe Have a good one girl!


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 24, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hello Mello. Happy Turkey day! I know Canada doesn't have Thanksgiving, but you might still like turkey! hehehe Have a good one girl!


*ehem* i beg your pardon; we were huddled in the National Igloo eating turkey jerky a full 3 weeks before you guys. 
(we do, in fact, have thanksgiving, it's the same day as your columbus day.) 

happy gobble gobble day. 
i strongly suggest you find yourself a redneck neighbour and get in on the deep-fried turkey action. best. turkey. ever.


----------



## herbdoctor420 (Nov 24, 2011)

hiiii =) whats your favorite strain to grow kitty?


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 24, 2011)

herbdoctor420 said:


> hiiii =) whats your favorite strain to grow kitty?


 
hi back 

one of the easiest and problem free strains i've ever grown was dr atomic's northern lights x blueberry (i think it's branded as "atomic jam" these days).

although..... one that sticks out in my mind is a random free clone whose pistils went pink on their transition to 'red hair' -- have no idea what strain it was, and tbh i don't even think it was that memorable to smoke, but damn did i ever get a lot of joy from just looking at her.


----------



## herbdoctor420 (Nov 24, 2011)

yea i like colors =) im moving into my new place on saturday. ill show you pics of my new grow room. i got a 5x5 tent and bought an 8 bulb quantum t5, a quantum 1000watt ballast. going along with my 400watt hps. Oh and im growing in soil too =) the taste is just way better and not to mention its cheap


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 25, 2011)

you're going to just love what the added wattage does.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Kitty nice seeing you. You have any pic updates to show us?


----------



## arsenal69 (Nov 27, 2011)

new updates all take a look and tell me what you think please

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472289-new-grow-xmas-bud-32.html#post6690776


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## mellokitty (Dec 2, 2011)

toolie: howz the aerogarden grow? 

arsenal: you should spread some holiday spirit and post your xmas tree here!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 2, 2011)

mellokitty said:


>


Forgive me kitty, but perhaps you should back off the nitrogen a touch? That's some severe claw you have going on there.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah, that happened really early on  .... mr kitty mucked up the application rates on an amino-form N spray we're testing and they never really recovered.

on another note, we have learned just how bioavailable that amino-form N is..... powerful stuff for a tea-based product.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 2, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> yeah, that happened really early on  .... mr kitty mucked up the application rates on an amino-form N spray we're testing and they never really recovered.
> 
> on another note, we have learned just how bioavailable that amino-form N is..... powerful stuff for a tea-based product.


Well that's good that you already have a handle on it, I felt awkward pointing it out to begin with... But I want to help so I piped in.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 2, 2011)

yup, "_nitrogen cleanup in aisle 4_"  thanks wolvie.... happened in and around week 2 (i was kinda embarrassed aboot it so i only mentioned it very briefly in an update) .... i was hopeful they'd recover more but.... ebony and fumble had it the worst.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 2, 2011)

Those tall kush calaxs are huge!!! Very top notch in my book whats the flower time on those? 
Side note; just cut my longest flowering strain besides the nev and mango haze at 79 days the critical haze is strange smoke still to fresh to judge but I am rocking a whole room Fer haze this year cuz it is the big thing with the ski crowd strong sativas that make you get out!!!

Edit; I know that claw CAN be from available nitro in all forms BUT I propose it's continuance is due to low humidity witch is good for rapid transpiration and can provide good stress on the plant .....
I THINK...
* General
*	L - Glutamic Acid & L - Aspartic Acid, by transamination give rise to the rest of the amino acids.
*	L - Proline & Hydroxy Proline act mainly on the hydric balance of the plant strengthening the cellular walls in such a way that they increase resistance to unfavourable climatic conditions.
*	L - Alanine, L - Valine & L - Leucine improve quality of fruits.
*	L - Histidine helps in proper ripening of fruits.

Aminos are cool... Ever used braggs???Effect Of Amino Acids On Plants
Agriculture production is a very intensive business and is related to better quality and better yield leading to better profitability.
Every Farmers dreams to achieve this goal. However to achieve this goal with advancement of technology, use of fertilizer and pesticides is not adequate. Now is the time to look at Bioenergetics and Biochemical aspects of plants, to achieve the goals of Farmerss.
Every plant like any organism needs certain components for growth over and above soil, sun, rain and air. The basic component of living cells is Proteins, with building block material, Amino Acids. Proteins are formed by sequence of Amino Acids.
Plants synthesize Amino Acids from the Primary elements, the Carbon and Oxygen obtained from air, Hydrogen from water in the soil, forming Carbon Hydrate by means of photosynthesis and combining it with the Nitrogen which the plants obtain from the soil, leading to synthesis of amino acids, by collateral metabolic pathways. Only L-Amino Acids are part of these Proteins and have metabolic activity.
The requirement of amino acids in essential quantities is well known as a means to increase yield and overall quality of crops.
The application of amino acids for foliar use is based on its requirement by plants in general and at critical stages of growth in particular. Plants absorb Amino Acids through Stomas and is proportionate to environment temperature.
Amino Acids are fundamental ingredients in the process of Protein Synthesis. About 20 important Amino Acids are involved in the process of each function. Studies have proved that Amino Acids can directly or indirectly influence the physiological activities of the plant.
Amino Acids are also supplied to plant by incorporating them into the soil. It helps in improving the microflora of the soil thereby facilitating the assimilation of nutrients.
Foliar Nutrition in the form of Protein Hydrolysate (Known as Amino Acids Liquid) and foliar spray provide readymade building blocks for Protein synthesis.


----------



## mugan (Dec 3, 2011)

how do you get your hands on those ? and what kinda do you got to lay down ??


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 4, 2011)

we interrupt this pleasant conversation to say:

FUCK YOU HARBORSIDE. GO TO HELL AND GET NASAL RAPED.

http://cannabiswarrior.com/2011/12/02/harborside-we-do-not-support-legalization/

fucking parasites.

edit: i'm sorry, smartass-but-usually-nice kitty will be back later and we can talk aminos. but i'm incandescent with rage right aboooot now.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> we interrupt this pleasant conversation to say:
> 
> FUCK YOU HARBORSIDE. GO TO HELL AND GET NASAL RAPED.
> 
> ...


Yep, you're right on with that one. Have you watched that debacle of a show, Weed Wars? I was just disgusted, in stunned disbelief the first time I watched it. I really don't understand their angle on the whole thing. There was a segment on the episode I watched where Andrew says "we're basically a drug cartel"... WTF? Way to help the movement, you fucking pig. I'm very leery of where this whole thing is going, and what their motives really are. Especially when you consider their circumstances with the federal government at this time.


----------



## arsenal69 (Dec 4, 2011)

hi all how are we today, lots of pic new up dates take a look link in sig or here

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472289-new-grow-xmas-bud-40.html#post6726713


----------



## Joedank (Dec 4, 2011)

Fuck those profiteers ... Noone should be in trouble for a joint... But if they are selling a pharmicudical they must be held to a whole new level of standards...


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 8, 2011)

wow. got locked out of my account for a couple days there, couldn't get my riu fix. crazy withdrawals. had to attend an intensely boring meeting instead. (no, really.)

right when i have a fresh harvest vid too. (i'm sorry, i didn't get to be at the trim and ceegee and dankette got cut down by the helpers before mr kitty said anything, and ebony got cut early because she had the worst pm of the bunch so we'll have to start the experiment over)

[video=youtube;zmrM1dUIuEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmrM1dUIuEI[/video]


----------



## gingerbuddha (Dec 9, 2011)

Took a rip then watched that video... it was like i was in heaven! 
I also got locked out of my account in the past few days.


----------



## Jozikins (Dec 9, 2011)

Great video Kitty! I love how you keep your song in mind while shooting the video. Lol, and were you celebrating with wine at all? That back and forth while panning up on that one OG seems like something someone would do while drinking wine. I know I'm as lose and cheerful as I can be with white wine. Red just gets me sloshed, nothing fancy about it, lol.

I've been away for so long what with moving and work, I've really missed a lot, but in that time I was able to crop my mini farm I set up here at the apartment to get me by! I scrogged two larger 7 gal plants that were much too big for a 600w, after a little training I got them to fill up all but a very very small corner of a 3'2"x 3'2" screen and pulled 5oz of Whiteberry off of one, and the other one is still drying and curing, but I'm thinking about 6-8oz of Grape Krush. Not bad at all considering I did it in 20 min or less every other night, and most of the work wasn't done by me, it was by my room mate who wanted to learn how to grow, so I set this up here for him before I moved in, I just lent him all my cheapest equipment and he proved that even the cheapest equip can make the dankest pot. The Whiteberry is dense and very very head heavy, and the Grape Krush is of high quality but not very dense, however, it is the stickiest ickiest pot in Cali right now, I'm convinced, can't wait to smoke it again, I haven't had Grape Krush since 4 grow ops ago.

Anyways, love seeing all those upside down trimmed plants, it played into the song even, felt like I was in a fun house. I'm super excited to hear your yields and am super bummed I don't get to try your smoke. It feels as if I was there helping you grow it, they are such picturesque OG nugs I can almost smell, taste, feel them, remind me so much of the different OG's me and my friends have grown. I got a hold of what was supposedly a true OG clone last month, the thing was so weak and stringy, I didn't even bother to clone it myself and try to bring it back to health. It was obviously the victom of many consecutive years of rejuvenated cloning and other poor cloning techniques. I can tell that in at least the last year they either haven't swapped their mom out once, or they just take the smallest stems as cut, totally unsavable, I threw that bitch away without flowering/cloning it. I wish I could get a cut that has been treated right! Everyone in Cali is usually giving away their worst cuttings for profit, and keeping their good ones to keep competition down, bastards. I mean, it's smart, if I did get my hands on good cuts of all the pop strains right now I'd put all the locals out of business. I got a truly stellar Blackberry clone from the club, and I haven't flowered it out yet, but already feel that she may be a huge portion of my next crop.


----------



## troutie (Dec 9, 2011)

wow ..... really nice ... just started getting sleepy listening to the soundtrack then i saw them drying ... that woke me up ...A-mazing


----------



## fumble (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, I must say, the RIU downtime was worth the wait. Awesome effing video Mello! Totally agree with Jozi - the music and the way you recorded the vid go perfect. And ahem, may I add here that Fumble looks especially spectacular! I just wanted to reach into my computer and touch and smell every one of them.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks for checking it out, folks. (i'm still tripped out about the fact that i have youtube subscribers ) actually i rarely ever know what music i'm going to end up using when taking footage... and this time around the footage was provided by mr kitty, who may or may not have been celebrating but it probably wasn't wine.  (mr kitty prefers more amber-coloured poisons)
i usually just go with whatever i'm listening to a lot at the time... right now it's nouvelle vague week (they're a french bossa nova band who cover 80's new wave and punk tunes -- the singers are adorably française). 

and jozi, this apparently isn't an og.... it's "tall kush" and they were rescues (although i'm convinced it must be part of the family somehow too). still have no idea what the geneology is but it is some frostiness.

i've been hearing abooot the whole 'giving/selling crappy clones' thing and am grateful that that isn't common practise around here. the only time a grower will be stingy with cuts is if they did the legwork themselves (breeding, pheno selection, etc.) and even then they'll get an earful from somebody. i once had a guy try to buy 2 clones of an LUI i'd juuuuust finished doing pheno selection on and he was very indignant when i told him it was gonna cost considerably more than $10. like, c'mon, you're a commercial grower with a bunch of commercial growers friends (i only had a 400w + 1k in my spare room at the time).... d'ya really think i'm gonna give you a chance to flood the market with the strain i've been working on for 6 months, for $5/per? 
whereas if a strain was only passing _through_ my hands i have no problem giving it out cheap or free.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 11, 2011)

Holy super powered grow up lol, never seen anything like this !!


+ rep


----------



## Beansly (Dec 11, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> thanks for checking it out, folks. (i'm still tripped out about the fact that i have youtube subscribers ) actually i rarely ever know what music i'm going to end up using when taking footage... and this time around the footage was provided by mr kitty, who may or may not have been celebrating but it probably wasn't wine.  (mr kitty prefers more amber-coloured poisons)
> i usually just go with whatever i'm listening to a lot at the time... right now it's nouvelle vague week (they're a french bossa nova band who cover 80's new wave and punk tunes -- the singers are adorably française).
> 
> and jozi, this apparently isn't an og.... it's "tall kush" and they were rescues (although i'm convinced it must be part of the family somehow too). still have no idea what the geneology is but it is some frostiness.
> ...


That's completely understandable kitty. No reason to feel bad about that. Selection is the hardest part of breeding. Anyone can take two plants and make some seeds.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey beansly you hear anything on my account being demoted seems all bugged or locked up cant send pm or anything?

Sorry kitty to thread lack i just need help


----------



## collective gardener (Dec 11, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> thanks for checking it out, folks. (i'm still tripped out about the fact that i have youtube subscribers ) actually i rarely ever know what music i'm going to end up using when taking footage... and this time around the footage was provided by mr kitty, who may or may not have been celebrating but it probably wasn't wine.  (mr kitty prefers more amber-coloured poisons)
> i usually just go with whatever i'm listening to a lot at the time... right now it's nouvelle vague week (they're a french bossa nova band who cover 80's new wave and punk tunes -- the singers are adorably française).
> 
> 
> ...


Kitty, vid was awsome. It's cool to see the difference in BAVERB plants from overhead lighting. I noticed in the post trimmed pics the buds are quite full way down the plant. It even looks as if your focus of weight (FOW) is centered in the canopy. Nice. I have no doubt that the early nute burn affected your yield. I'm sure the next run will be much better. But isn't that always the case? Every op just keeps getting better and better every harvest. 

I feel your pain on the clone front. Have a friend struggling to make ends meet on a 3k grow that's not doing well. He needs genetics bad. I just can't give them to him, though. We now have 3 Pre-98 Bubba Kush phenos that totally kick ass. We're trying to "brand" ourselves as THE source for elite Bubbas. I'm all for spreading the wealth, but there are limits. It's because quality cuts are so rare that our weed is in such high demand. Here in SoCal genetics make or break grow ops. helping out others is great, but not at your own peril. 

I, too, want to see Harborside burned to the ground. I sold them an Lb a while back and they keep calling me for more. Fortunately, I don't need their business. Steve and Andrew are out for themselves and the almighty dollar. I would LOVE to audit their books. I promise you those guys are skimming millions a year. They are afraid legalization will change that. It probably won't. Shit, it's almost legal now. Just because we legalize rec use doesn't mean huge commercial production will be legal. There's alot of money being made just how things are. Even with legalization I do not believe too much will change for a while. Deangelo just wants to protect his little kingdom...and his little weiner.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 12, 2011)

brkn kybrd..... bb asap.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 12, 2011)

Haha. One time my shift key didn't work for a while, that was interesting...


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 13, 2011)

finally! the site and my keyboard are both working, at the same time! (imagine that!)
be warned of some possible long-winded replies here.....

first off: joe: let's talk aminos finally, shall we? are you telling me you can foliar feed with a bragg's solution??? 
(muggie: here in n. america we have an edible amino product called 'bragg's' -- quite often one finds it as a soy sauce alternative in the health foods aisle.)

if i'm adding biochar to meh tea (C and O), do you think it would be more effective to add it to my feed solution, or still use it as a foliar feed?


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 13, 2011)

on the harborside front: what chaps my ass the most is that they're basically standing on the backs of all the medical use advocates that have gone before them, AND setting back the activists that will come after them, all in one fell swoop -- it's disgusting.

i need to be clear about something here: i'm not against people turning a buck / making a profit in the mmj arena. now, i'm not saying let's hold peoples' kids' lunch money ransom or make them have to take out 3rd mortgages, i'm just saying just because it meets a medical need doesn't mean that the people who produce/provide it should be expected to do those things for free and volunteer their time and resources. especially considering that Big Pharma (aka the anti-legalisation lobby) are making hand-over-fist cash..... isn't it sort of like stacking the deck in their favour ourselves? 
that said, harborside -- _come on_. you got your backs up against the wall, and all eyes are on you..... d'ya _have_ to represent the movement as such.... idk,... _dirtbags_??


----------



## jyermum (Dec 13, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> on the harborside front: what chaps my ass the most is that they're basically standing on the backs of all the medical use advocates that have gone before them, AND setting back the activists that will come after them, all in one fell swoop -- it's disgusting.
> 
> i need to be clear about something here: i'm not against people turning a buck / making a profit in the mmj arena. now, i'm not saying let's hold peoples' kids' lunch money ransom or make them have to take out 3rd mortgages, i'm just saying just because it meets a medical need doesn't mean that the people who produce/provide it should be expected to do those things for free and volunteer their time and resources. especially considering that Big Pharma (aka the anti-legalisation lobby) are making hand-over-fist cash..... isn't it sort of like stacking the deck in their favour ourselves?
> that said, harborside -- _come on_. you got your backs up against the wall, and all eyes are on you..... d'ya _have_ to represent the movement as such.... idk,... _dirtbags_??


are you saying that if you were trying to reverse a million dollar tax bill you might bring a lawyer or something? I guess they just thought that a guy in a dress and one smoked on edibles that practiced a speech would be enough. 

How you been kitty?


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 15, 2011)

jyer! dagnabbit, i knew i should've tried harder to make it down for the bbq, i'd've given you a run for wheezer's prize...... *sniff*

and ya, i'm saying exactly that. (preferably a TEAM of lawyers.) but i've never made any bones about the fact that i think the medical/recreational divide is, in and of itself, part of the Divide and Conquer. 

my own view of "medicinal" use is broader than "pain relief" or "cancer-inhibiting" -- say you're a generally healthy person in both mind and body, you have a shitty day at work, your car breaks down on the way home so you call your spouse to ask for help and end up having a huge fight, so you walk 2 miles in the freezing rain to finally arrive home, where your dog has apparently had diarrhea.... inside. after cleaning it all up and calling the AAA, you finally sit down with a moment to yourself and think, "i NEED a joint SO BAD right about now."
i realise i'm being a bit extreme here with the situation, but i would personally define ^this^ particular need as "medicinal". you got your "stress relief", your "anti-depressant", and, if it keeps you from escalating the spousal strife once he/she gets home, it's practically a bomb shelter. i've read in a textbook about ADHD that undiagnosed adults tend to be either alcoholics or heavy users of cannabis. it went on to explain that while society at large would tend to see these as "substance abuse," more than likely, in the undiagnosed patient context, it's something more akin to "self-medication." 
many medicinal usage advocates i know tend to shy away from these definitions of "medicinal"; i think many of them fear it would trivialise the cause of medicinal users with more serious and longterm needs. personally, i don't see how it would harm the medicinal movement to get the periodic, casual and less needy medicinal users on their team as well, instead of alienating each other--> which then gives rise to the "babysteps is ok" vs "babysteps means corporate takeover" debate (prop 19 debacle, anyone?). ultimately we're being played off each other by the Big Pharma lobby. legal/illegal, small/big, medicinal/recreational, we all have a dog in this fight. if the Divide and Conquer wins, we lose. 
so in a way, we ought to be thanking harborside for unifying the rest of us. unfortunately the General Public is prrrrrobably not going to see it that way. 
/rant

i've been seasonally busy as of late, although i'm not complaining . how's the wee one doing?


----------



## fumble (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey there Mello. How've you been? Love the rant btw. Personally, I don't think 'they' have _any_ right to tell 'us' what and when we can put _anything_ into our _own_ bodies. Put 'them' in front of me when I am stressed aka: anytime I don't smoke, and 'they' would be begging me to smoke a joint. 'they' can get in line with the rest of the 'people' waiting for me to give an efffff. lol I smoke to avoid charges being filed against me hehehehehe


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 15, 2011)

fumblezzzzz! how the heck are ya?
i completely agree, i've always considered myself an anti-prohibitionist. my personal belief is that the only "law" any society needs is The Golden Rule, with caveats for people like masochists and sociopaths (you know, just because i want to be tied up and spanked doesn't mean i should go around assuming that everybody else wants me to tie them up and spank _them_, that sort of thing ) (<--hypothetically speaking, of course ). i think society would be a much healthier place if there were less laws designed to protect us from ourselves.


----------



## fumble (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, there is nothing like a good spanking! lol I love the Golden Rule theory. Can't we all just get along? You do your thing, I'm gonna do mine. Me smoking a joint isn't going to hurt you, in fact, it will probably save your life. hehehe (you being the general public)


----------



## DJKSTICK (Dec 15, 2011)

Kitty......even the great William Shakespeare couldn't have said it any better


----------



## jyermum (Dec 15, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> jyer! dagnabbit, i knew i should've tried harder to make it down for the bbq, i'd've given you a run for wheezer's prize...... *sniff*
> 
> and ya, i'm saying exactly that. (preferably a TEAM of lawyers.) but i've never made any bones about the fact that i think the medical/recreational divide is, in and of itself, part of the Divide and Conquer.
> 
> ...


It would have been great to meet you but maybe next year. It sounds like the whole thing is going to get out of control before too long but it was a great experience and I met a bunch of great people. 

The accepted thing to do in your crappy day scenario would be go home and eat a Xanax or Valium maybe washing them down with a few drinks. So the "establishment" is 100% cool with that but burning one is evil. I completely see the mental wellness medicinal value also. 

The little guy is such a trip thanks for asking. Every day is something new and it's all killer. He's almost 4 months old now and the wife's back to work on an early schedule so we hang out every day until around 2:30 while I work from home. It's so cool seeing him figure stuff out every day and his big toothless smile is priceless.


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 17, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> fumblezzzzz! how the heck are ya?
> i completely agree, i've always considered myself an anti-prohibitionist. my personal belief is that the only "law" any society needs is The Golden Rule, with caveats for people like masochists and sociopaths (you know, just because i want to be tied up and spanked doesn't mean i should go around assuming that everybody else wants me to tie them up and spank _them_, that sort of thing ) (<--hypothetically speaking, of course ). i think society would be a much healthier place if there were less laws designed to protect us from ourselves.


hahahahahaha, I love this post. I am about to embark on some major hash making, and hash edible making. I shall return when the spring sings. Who am I kidding....I will be here the whole fucking time.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 17, 2011)

DJKSTICK said:


> Kitty......even the great William Shakespeare couldn't have said it any better


aaaahahaha love it! all we need is a brunette with ugly tittehs and we got ourselves a sonnet!


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 17, 2011)

mr kitty just asked me for my "santa list" and as i rattled off wanted items i realised it's ALL paraphanelia.....

beans
bulbs
microplane (for the rize-style ice wax)
macro lens (for the bud shots)
nail-n-dome
that pocket-torch-lighter with the hotknife attachment

..... and mr kitty is the voice of reason, as usual, because he then asked me if i could come up with ONE present that i can open in front of the kid on xmas morning.....


----------



## troutie (Dec 17, 2011)

"macro lens (for the bud shots)".......... SNAP!


----------



## Beansly (Dec 17, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> mr kitty just asked me for my "santa list" and as i rattled off wanted items i realised it's ALL paraphanelia.....
> 
> beans
> bulbs
> ...


awww 
I want you for Christmas too kitty  lol
How've you been kitty kat? Did you ever find out what strain it was you were growing? How was the smoke anyways? Any new news on the nutrient challenge? Love what you girl! Keep it and happy holidays!


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 17, 2011)

Beansly said:


> awww
> I want you for Christmas too kitty  lol
> How've you been kitty kat? Did you ever find out what strain it was you were growing? How was the smoke anyways? Any new news on the nutrient challenge? Love what you girl! Keep it and happy holidays!


awwww 

the strain, as far as i know, is called "tall kush".... still know nothing about its geneology. the smoke is excellent, a bit heavy on the indica side for me but the patients love it and that's still the main thing.

the nute challenge rolls on.... i'm pretty sure if we hadn't messed it up the organics would have rocked everyone else out of the water -- very promising. april and britannia WERE the frostiest of the girls. 
started meh tea yesterday.... *gurgle gurgle* ewc, sea soil, black pearl and alfalfa.... for now. this is going to be a fun run.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 17, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> awwww
> 
> the strain, as far as i know, is called "tall kush".... still know nothing about its geneology. the smoke is excellent, a bit heavy on the indica side for me but the patients love it and that's still the main thing.
> 
> ...


Edit: I love what *_you _do...
Oh so did you read that article I put up about alfalfa pellets and triacontanol? It was interesting right?


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 17, 2011)

a sneak peak at the latest rockstars.....













ye ol' pantyhose tea bag: (knee highs work great.)







possible "wolverina"? :


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 17, 2011)

Panyhose, teabagging, and Wolverina... Now I'm all tingly in me naughty bits. The plants look great too I suppose.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 17, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Edit: I love what *_you _do...
> Oh so did you read that article I put up about alfalfa pellets and triacontanol? It was interesting right?


very interesting indeed. i'd read about the benefits of alfalfa tea before, but it's nice to know the actual chemistry behind things, being a nerd and all. 
i went through a period of severely overthinking my tea recipe, but then i had a change of heart/mind and started eliminating things i can supplement individually (ie. instead of putting them right IN meh tea i'll just use them in conjunction WITH it).... after sundry k.i.s.s.-style parings-down of the recipe i ended up going with just those 4 things.
i held off on dextrose/molasses because i want to see what the black pearl does in tea..... soluble carbon from the biochar and a polysaccharide source from the chitosan.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 17, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Panyhose, teabagging, and Wolverina... Now I'm all tingly in me naughty bits. The plants look great too I suppose.


well, as long as you "suppose" they look great the way you "guess" your LWTS (lackadaisical wife type subtance) is "ok"....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 17, 2011)

I've been looking at a product called Halo, which contains harpin protein. I think I'm going to order some and see how it goes. Thought you may want to check into it too, harpin elicits SAR response in plants. It's pretty pricey, but they have small "trial" packs for around $15


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 17, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> well, as long as you "suppose" they look great the way you "guess" your LWTS (lackadaisical wife type subtance) is "ok"....


Of course, your plants are as beautiful as ever.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 17, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I've been looking at a product called Halo, which contains harpin protein. I think I'm going to order some and see how it goes. Thought you may want to check into it too, harpin elicits SAR response in plants. It's pretty pricey, but they have small "trial" packs for around $15


*whines* ???? more reading????



(j/k, i've heard of harpin protein before (possibly from you), i will certainly have to look further into it.)

i think the most experimental with proteins i'm going to get this time around is maybe doing some amino experiments with some good old bragg's..... but i need joe for that. seems one of my hubbies is MIA after dropping an informational tidbit. effing tease. don't make me sic wolvie on you, joe.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok I did not belive in it until I read this from the university of conn. http://www.soiltest.uconn.edu/factsheets/FoliarFertilization.pdf
Note; radioactive isotopes translocation in the tissue is important it suggest assimilation !!
Side note; macros are not the best for foliar as per arcticals recc. BUT in veg state to kick start the processes of cellular division I spray three times in there lives...
Don't do what I do but here is my favorite spray;
4L h20nly prefer it a 0ppm and 7 ph one t.= 5milliliters for all the euros
1t neem oil
1t braggs
1t calcium carbonate
1/4t kelp
1t humicfulvic from bioag 


mellokitty said:


> finally! the site and my keyboard are both working, at the same time! (imagine that!)
> be warned of some possible long-winded replies here.....
> 
> first off: joe: let's talk aminos finally, shall we? are you telling me you can foliar feed with a bragg's solution???
> ...


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 17, 2011)

i'm sorry, upon re-reading, my stoned writing is totally muddling.... what i meant was, since i'm _also_ adding biochar to meh tea, would it be better to add the aminos into the tea and let them assimilate (possibly utilising the available C and O from the biochar), or would you still foliar feed with it (<-bragg's)?


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 17, 2011)

and thank you for the recipe, i just happen to be collecting information for an early-flower foliar spray right now....xoxo


----------



## Joedank (Dec 17, 2011)

Adding braggs to your tea would provide a great source of nutes for fungal growth due to the residual sugars left from non metabolized soy in the braggs! And the biochar provides substrate for the fungal hyphe to extend http://www.nurserymanagementonline.com/nursery-0711-beneficial-soil-microorganisms.aspx
Not the best source but a cool read.
Note ; the t22 hazorium is the shit and I am working on getting the cheapest best source for that and Bt bacteria as they are the best . With good earthworm castings, compost, chitosan and biochar your tea Should be great in a short ten to twelve hour brew


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 19, 2011)

Has anyone seen my kitty?

http://27bslash6.com/missy.html


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Dec 19, 2011)

^^^^
LMAO!


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 19, 2011)

i've seen the missing missy thing before -- if it was MY cat, i'd've been in buddy's cubicle bludgeoning him with something by email #3.....

..... and udwc, i just realised i don't even want to know wtf's going on in that pic.....


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 19, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Adding braggs to your tea would provide a great source of nutes for fungal growth due to the residual sugars left from non metabolized soy in the braggs! And the biochar provides substrate for the fungal hyphe to extend http://www.nurserymanagementonline.com/nursery-0711-beneficial-soil-microorganisms.aspx
> Not the best source but a cool read.
> Note ; the t22 hazorium is the shit and I am working on getting the cheapest best source for that and Bt bacteria as they are the best . With good earthworm castings, compost, chitosan and biochar your tea Should be great in a short ten to twelve hour brew


thanks joe!
i'm not sure what brand the ewc i got is.... but it's black as my ace of spades and "100% african night crawler".
went with "sea soil" instead of compost this time around -- there are murmurings in my nute circles about the benefits of introducing marinic microflora into the ecosystem-at-hand (ie the ones we nurse in our basements). 
the chitosan and biochar are from one product... i'll also be starting a foliar application of a chitosan additive the week before flip. 
alfalfa meal from welcome harvest. 

revisiting the fungal hyphe.... if the biochar acts as a substrate, do you think it would be better then, next time, if i put the biochar loose in the tea instead of putting it in the teabag? i know it's not water-soluble, but it's not like i have hydroworks that are going to get mucked up from particulates or anything......

tea is nicely bubbly..... but it's only at 200+ ppm, is this normal?


----------



## fumble (Dec 19, 2011)

Morning miss Kitty. I am with you - not too sure I wanna know what that picture is. hehehe


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah, the little girl peeking into it MAKES the friggin picture.... but srsly wtf?? 

although that is some GENIUS design if it's a bouncy castle inside....


----------



## fumble (Dec 19, 2011)

bounce, fart...bounce, fart...bounce, fart...Poor little girl!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> Where's the "dislike" button on this forum?


No shit, only waste i see is that post ugg


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 19, 2011)

baaaaa hahaha that post takes me back!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 19, 2011)

what post?


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 19, 2011)

i believe the post in question would be this one.... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/445920-16000-watts-medigrow-og-kush-2.html#post5945725
in other news, i almost can't believe i'm bumping my own thread up with a troll post


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 19, 2011)

must rectify the situation with a vid......

[video=youtube;lPjROVFGo_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPjROVFGo_8[/video]

background: "let's do it (let's fall in love)"
cole porter is one of my favourite songwriters/wordsmiths ever, and dinah washington is one of THE songstresses of her time...


----------



## Toolage 87 (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking really good kitty. =)


----------



## troutie (Dec 20, 2011)

outstanding


----------



## fumble (Dec 20, 2011)

You are the shit miss Mello. Love your vids.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## mellokitty (Dec 20, 2011)

^fuck me running, that's hiLARious!!^ lolol


----------



## collective gardener (Dec 21, 2011)

Kitty,

Plants look very nice...alot better than last time. I know your mix said only 200ppm on the tds pen, but be careful. Organics don't always show up on the pen that well. I have absolutely cooked plants with a massive nitro overdose with tea that read under 500 ppm. 

Thanks for the link to the guy having hard times. We're going to try and help him and his mom get on their feet.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 21, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Kitty,
> 
> Plants look very nice...alot better than last time. I know your mix said only 200ppm on the tds pen, but be careful. Organics don't always show up on the pen that well. I have absolutely cooked plants with a massive nitro overdose with tea that read under 500 ppm.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the guy having hard times. We're going to try and help him and his mom get on their feet.


*dancing a wee holiday jig*
it would be SO nice if he's legit and you can help him out (and mom). i know you have a soft spot for moms. 

thanks for the tip about the ppm's.... i'll make sure to be careful with the dosage. we're vegging for another couple weeks anyways so i plan on introducing it as an additive at first anyway.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 22, 2011)

What collective said is right on ... Organics (ask your nerdy bubbly to cross check) often have Yo LARGE / complex pieces of metabolizing nute/bacteria combo witch can end up in your plant but not show on a tds pen...
That being said for organic my tds or ppm means very little as the chances of lockout or precip) are very low ... Keep in mind that your feeding the soil now building a phat base so then you can plunder it!! Steady as she goes and keep er super simple... Just the Earthworm tea alone is plenty all the chitosan an other stuff is gonna just add to your activity ... As for hyphe they are microscopic at this level so a strained product is nice but I muck it up often with messy teas and just blast them thru my vortex pump
Oh and save that pearl casting marine muck and add it to soil or composting stuff if you dare.....


mellokitty said:


> thanks joe!
> i'm not sure what brand the ewc i got is.... but it's black as my ace of spades and "100% african night crawler".
> went with "sea soil" instead of compost this time around -- there are murmurings in my nute circles about the benefits of introducing marinic microflora into the ecosystem-at-hand (ie the ones we nurse in our basements).
> the chitosan and biochar are from one product... i'll also be starting a foliar application of a chitosan additive the week before flip.
> ...


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 23, 2011)

Joedank said:


> What collective said is right on ... Organics (ask your nerdy bubbly to cross check) often have Yo LARGE / complex pieces of metabolizing nute/bacteria combo witch can end up in your plant but not show on a tds pen...
> That being said for organic my tds or ppm means very little as the chances of lockout or precip) are very low ... Keep in mind that your feeding the soil now building a phat base so then you can plunder it!! Steady as she goes and keep er super simple... Just the Earthworm tea alone is plenty all the chitosan an other stuff is gonna just add to your activity ... As for hyphe they are microscopic at this level so a strained product is nice but I muck it up often with messy teas and just blast them thru my vortex pump
> Oh and save that pearl casting marine muck and add it to soil or composting stuff if you dare.....


oh yeah, the contents of the teabag and any unused/borderline teas are going right into the garden..... the dirt needs beefing up out there anyways.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 24, 2011)

~ : love and peace everybody : ~

[video=youtube;Lq-BnuBf65Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq-BnuBf65Y[/video]


----------



## gingerbuddha (Dec 24, 2011)

Nujabes is some good shit... check out the album "mellow beats, friends & lovers" its got some nujabes and some other good similar stuff on it, this is my favorite tune: 

[video=youtube;lNsi8SHVV0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNsi8SHVV0U[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 24, 2011)

i loooove nujabes (RIP. *sniffles*)


----------



## gingerbuddha (Dec 24, 2011)

how'd you edit my post? you have some powers! i like what you did though


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 24, 2011)

only in the journal section. 
and, i just wanted to mention that embedding a video link is pretty much the ONLY type of edit i'll do without asking first.


----------



## gingerbuddha (Dec 24, 2011)

haha i wondered how to do it... good thing you did it for me . and ya i figured it was those moderator powers of yours... i need to get me some of those ^_^


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello Mello. Wishing you a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Kitty, and the rest of you hooligans too.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 27, 2011)

hope everyone got at least one belt-loosening meal out of the deal. 

training update:

















did some topping....






yes, eva is getting flipped again! (kafka is too but i apparently don't have a pic of her right now.)


----------



## Tran Dinh (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi mello! Very best wishes for you and your crew  2012 In pursuit of the best weeds


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 27, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> Hi mello! Very best wishes for you and your crew  2012 In pursuit of the best weeds


nice to hear from you tran, i thought you'd disappeared.
the best to you and yours in 2012 too. 

i do want to come experience "summer new year's" sometime. it's on my bucket list.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi mello I have kind of due to being relegated to iPhone usage (broken pc monitor, lappy cracked screen, this phone has even got a cracked screen! Hehe) so I can't participate duly ATM
Well you have herbs ala service and a tour guide right here if Sydney ever tickles your fancy
I wanted to tell you, I got a cat/kitten, she's a ginger and so freaking cute! (me= converted dog person)
I love this cat lol, I swear I could spend all my cash on her by the way of cat climbing gym, toys and presents and maybe even another one for a friend hehe. I can recommend a kitty for anyone, mr mello got it right (haha)
Best wishes kitty I will try to stick my head in more.
Oh and the Aussie weather has been crazy this summer, lots of rain, far cry from the common 35c days we get.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 29, 2011)

fresh vid! if you pay attention you can see the LST.....

[video=youtube;MAjMcnjronY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAjMcnjronY&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C3dc28e1U DOEgsToPDskIVlQAht7Hy9lguOX7jdqWH[/video]


----------



## fumble (Dec 29, 2011)

As always Mello, killer video.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice kitty, nice tune to
How tall are the big ones?


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 29, 2011)

the big 2 are just shy of 6ft.... they're 2 of the same girls from page 1 all revegged for shits and giggles.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Dec 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> the big 2 are just shy of 6ft.... they're 2 of the same girls from page 1 all revegged for shits and giggles.


Cool! Huge beasts, what's the plan? Flower them!
Peace n bongs.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 29, 2011)

that's the plan. i got some babies to keep the strain around and they are getting the flip. we shall see how they go.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 29, 2011)

i've snagged 5 plants for my tea experiment.... boo yah. 

there are some odd names there because "wolvie" needed to al least be part of an alphabetical lineup. (v thru z)

vivi:






wolvie:






xenia:






yasmine:






zahra:


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## mellokitty (Dec 29, 2011)

figured you'd like that. AND you're getting the mellotea. (which, incidentally, also means i might _kill_ you too.... never know.)
mmmmmmmhmmmmmmm


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 29, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> figured you'd like that. AND you're getting the mellotea. (which, incidentally, also means i might _kill_ you too.... never know.)
> mmmmmmmhmmmmmmm


nikkawootwoot! This tea, is it... yellow? Cuz I like mello yellow. 
J/K, your plants look great as per usual. Mine are a little sad due to neglect they've suffered the past couple weeks. I've been sooo busy, and a little lazy. I need a vacation.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Dec 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> the big 2 are just shy of 6ft.... they're 2 of the same girls from page 1 all revegged for shits and giggles.


Right I forget this thread is not very old, just BIG
Wo'h they are big imposing ladies, I like! I'm growing some tall ones this year, I've recently popped a pack of C99 and BOG blue moon rocks x sour strawberry kush, should be a flavor fest. thanks for the inspiration kitty


----------



## Joedank (Dec 30, 2011)

Back baby!! I hope the holiday season finds you well.. 
I finally locked down a farm in Sonoma county ... All organic certified 5 years used to be a full ranchette with cattle, squealers, and rabbits ... All done organically fed off the farm... I shall not pursue ganja farming in Sonoma county due to fog and the proximity of 100 varieties of veg/ fruit.... Mostly be a berry farm...
Sooooooo your lst skills are rocking!!! Can't wait to see your tea in action...


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 30, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> nikkawootwoot! This tea, is it... yellow? Cuz I like mello yellow.
> J/K, your plants look great as per usual. Mine are a little sad due to neglect they've suffered the past couple weeks. I've been sooo busy, and a little lazy. I need a vacation.


it's brown.... like too-weak coffee. 

speaking of which..... does anybody know if there's any sort of tds/ppm/ec meter that can read organics, or am i gonna hafta start the ol' experiment spreadsheet? *sigh*



Tran Dinh said:


> Right I forget this thread is not very old, just BIG
> Wo'h they are big imposing ladies, I like! I'm growing some tall ones this year, I've recently popped a pack of C99 and BOG blue moon rocks x sour strawberry kush, should be a flavor fest. thanks for the inspiration kitty


we aim to please! (thank you for the kind words.) i think mr kitty is curious to see what happens to them; they've been revegging for 9 weeks give or take. i wonder if he'll let me do one of them with the mellotea too? *scratching chin* it's certainly worth asking, isn't it? 





Joedank said:


> Back baby!! I hope the holiday season finds you well..
> I finally locked down a farm in Sonoma county ... All organic certified 5 years used to be a full ranchette with cattle, squealers, and rabbits ... All done organically fed off the farm... I shall not pursue ganja farming in Sonoma county due to fog and the proximity of 100 varieties of veg/ fruit.... Mostly be a berry farm...
> Sooooooo your lst skills are rocking!!! Can't wait to see your tea in action...


congratulations! sonoma is wine country isn't it? are you growing any grapes? are you gonna be moving there? when can i come work for you? could i ASK any more questions???


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

Pretty hard to tds/ppm/ec organic teas as most of those meters are measuring the electroconductivity related to salt content and most organics are super low in salts compared to their chem equivalents. 

Plants look amazing and very creative names. I'll have to tell my friend Yasmine that there's a pot plant named after her.

@joe Sonoma is prime grow country imo - tons of growers around there and they have a good legal limit as well. Sonoma fog is very much like Humbolt fog  but to be honest a berry farm sounds just as appealing.

If you ever run across "humbolt fog", the cheese, be sure to pick it up. Absolutely amazing. Want to say its made by Cowgirl creamery in sonoma or petaluma.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> the big 2 are just shy of 6ft.... they're 2 of the same girls from page 1 all revegged for shits and giggles.


i feel like i should note here that they're just shy of 6ft with the pot and everything..... and they're in tall 7gals.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 30, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Pretty hard to tds/ppm/ec organic teas as most of those meters are measuring the electroconductivity related to salt content and most organics are super low in salts compared to their chem equivalents.
> 
> Plants look amazing and very creative names. I'll have to tell my friend Yasmine that there's a pot plant named after her.


thanks.... that's kind of what i figured. 
time to break out the chart paper, pen-on-a-string, etc. etc.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 31, 2011)

Humbolt fog Is by the cypress grove I believe ... I have grown all over norcal and the fog below 3000 ft blows for phat indica colas on a big hill your fine...
Mello- yES come help plant in febuary and march !!! The whole family!! My farm in mendo is owned by investors but still needs work done... 
The limits are great in Sonoma as is the grape growing but my farm will only have table grapes and berries mendo is better for weed for me solely because no children come pick food at my spot in mendo!!
So having a weed free zone is a primary concern for my girl... Just for peice of mind ...


Gastanker said:


> Pretty hard to tds/ppm/ec organic teas as most of those meters are measuring the electroconductivity related to salt content and most organics are super low in salts compared to their chem equivalents.
> 
> Plants look amazing and very creative names. I'll have to tell my friend Yasmine that there's a pot plant named after her.
> 
> ...


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 1, 2012)

wishing all our viewers a safe and happy 2012....

      

[video=youtube;hMM_T_PJ0Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMM_T_PJ0Rs[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 1, 2012)

dear 2011,

srsly, less than 24 hrs in and people already like me better than you.

sincerely, 
2012.


----------



## gingerbuddha (Jan 2, 2012)

good video! perfect representation...


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 2, 2012)

gingerbuddha said:


> good video! perfect representation...


indeed. props to sir beansly for first showing it to me. <3


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 2, 2012)

joe: you have no idea how seriously tempting that is. 

makes me wonder if i can work for you and put some of those hours towards the legit man-hours i need for a hort. apprenticeship? (i very much doubt that the sort of hands-on experience i have would fly with the admissions panel. )


----------



## gingerbuddha (Jan 2, 2012)

ahh props beansly.

just smoked a blunt of 1/2 sugar trim 1/2 buds.. so blown. first blunt of the homegrown ^_^


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 3, 2012)

so the 6 footers have been trained back down to just shy of 5..... man are they unruly! lots of lessons for next time i try a reveg......


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 3, 2012)

Those are some seriously bushy girls miss mellow. I just finished transplanting four large girls from five gallon to ten, and they'll flip to 12/12 in a couple days. These will be the largest plants I've ever flowered indoors. They're already about 5' tall (including container) and almost as bushy as what you posted there. I'm only putting the four of them under their own 1kw room, I'm shooting for 8-12oz/plant, wish me luck!


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 3, 2012)

10galloners, eh? sounds like a fun transplant. (not!)

these 2 are absolutely frightening.... holy pruning nightmare, batman. the interior layer is a jungle of teeny and unstrategically placed shoots. 

and size most certainly matters, especially if you're doing a weight/plant goal.... with our nute hiccup and obviously not quite thriving last round, april and brit combined was just shy of 15oz....
you can doooo eeeeeeet.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## mellokitty (Jan 4, 2012)

testing the branch:






one loop:






hugging the stem:






getting the other side:






tada


----------



## Tran Dinh (Jan 4, 2012)

Goin large kitty, nice work gurl What else can you do one-handed? hehe jk!
Thanks for the pics


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 4, 2012)

Tran Dinh said:


> Goin large kitty, nice work gurl What else can you do one-handed? hehe jk!
> Thanks for the pics


jerk...... 



...... (now, did i just answer your question or insult you? you'll never know..... mwahahaha)


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;TsS8mmRsyrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsS8mmRsyrc[/video]


----------



## fumble (Jan 4, 2012)

Like like like like like. Love the videos miss kitty. Your plants are always the lushest and greenest of them all.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello, wow you are a busy kitty
Jerk? Either way I'm laughing

Nice video kitty you are a connoisseur of growing  I see the cropping on those branches, Wolvie (the plant) looks lush Those big ladies are quiet a sight, i cant help but think if you put a coat and hat on them they would scare someone! 
Peace *smoke


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 5, 2012)

fumble said:


> Like like like like like. Love the videos miss kitty. Your plants are always the lushest and greenest of them all.


thanks for all the likes, miz fumble! <3

i've been busy in the kitchen (and putting mr kitty to work with the squeezing) -- i find myself with 1375 mls of double-strength coconut oil. *rubs hands together evilly*
i'm thinking either canna-toffee or maybe a mild canna-fudge. should be interesting.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks tran!
it just happened to be a fantastic shot of wolvie (totally accidental):







i just love the way she's framed in leaves. (<- that would be the 2 monsters)
now that's a skype frame i could live with! 

edit: here's the other pics showcased in the 'agua de beber' update:

vivi






xenia:






yasmine:






zahra:


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 5, 2012)

I feel pretty, oh so pretty...


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 5, 2012)

i may have mentioned before that i'm introducing the tea as an additive to our regular feed regime (for veg - grotek solotek 'grow'). right now they're getting 500mls of 50/50 tea/water solution on top of their regular feed.
the only real "difference" so far is that the tea-fed ones seem to be drinking slightly slower -- it takes just shy of an extra day to get them to the same degree of dryness as the other ones. we decrease the regular feed by about 500mls for those ones so it's not an 'extra water' issue or anything.

but they all _look_ great; not seeing any differences overall in vigour / growth patterns etc. etc.
maybe next time, once i'm more familiar with the mellotea i'll try vegging up some babies in a side-by-side; that should be fun. 

brewed up a new tea yesterday -- pretty much the same formula, but we're getting ready to transition so i went really easy on the alfalfa meal this time. starting the bud setter probably tomorrow.... trying to talk mr kitty into letting me do a foliar feed test with the chitosan additive ("bud fuel") -- it's supposed to help stack the nodes moreso than watering with it.


----------



## fumble (Jan 5, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> thanks for all the likes, miz fumble! <3
> 
> i've been busy in the kitchen (and putting mr kitty to work with the squeezing) -- i find myself with 1375 mls of double-strength coconut oil. *rubs hands together evilly*
> i'm thinking either canna-toffee or maybe a mild canna-fudge. should be interesting.



Ooooh Ooooh Ooooh! Let me show you what my man came up with for me: he took two metal cookie sheets, two pieces of 2x4, a huge C-clamp, and a piece of steel (so the clamp doesn't just dig into the 2x4). My extraction method seems to take quite a while, but it works. I bought the big daddy crock pot (7 quart) I melt 8 sticks of butter (takes less time to melt it first) then add to the pot with the weed. If I am using straight trim, I use 300 grams, if popcorn trim, I use 150. I don't know why, it just sounded like a good figure to me. lol Then I add water to about 2 inches from top. Cook on low about 8 hours. Then I line the top of the pasta pot with the cheesecloth and dump the crock through it. This makes it easier later with the separation of weed from butter. Then I tie the cheesecloth up around the weed and press as much as I can out by hand. Then onto the press. Voila! Almost flat as a pancake. Oh and here are a couple of pics of with and without liquid lecithin in the butter. What a diff, eh? The dark green is without - you can actually see how it came together with the lecithin. The little candies are my O.M.G's -dark choc base filled with peanut butter fudge and topped with milk choc. yummy.
ps. so sorry for the loooong winded post.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 5, 2012)

hey grrrl you there? i'm gonna eat me some Lourdes tonight, i think...


----------



## Joedank (Jan 5, 2012)

Well it was the former home of a well documented seed company.... I will share thru other means
We really need the help as the seed company had 5 interns to plant and 5 to harvest 2 to pack and sort ... All in all over 100 varietals are grown on the property organically ... Amarath to zucchini ... Aspargus from seed . You name it we got it .... I will post pics soon as I am back to further temp you... I can still learn new stuff and do each day from my master gardeners handbook


mellokitty said:


> joe: you have no idea how seriously tempting that is.
> 
> makes me wonder if i can work for you and put some of those hours towards the legit man-hours i need for a hort. apprenticeship? (i very much doubt that the sort of hands-on experience i have would fly with the admissions panel. )


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 6, 2012)

fumble said:


> Ooooh Ooooh Ooooh! Let me show you what my man came up with for me: he took two metal cookie sheets, two pieces of 2x4, a huge C-clamp, and a piece of steel (so the clamp doesn't just dig into the 2x4). My extraction method seems to take quite a while, but it works. I bought the big daddy crock pot (7 quart) I melt 8 sticks of butter (takes less time to melt it first) then add to the pot with the weed. If I am using straight trim, I use 300 grams, if popcorn trim, I use 150. I don't know why, it just sounded like a good figure to me. lol Then I add water to about 2 inches from top. Cook on low about 8 hours. Then I line the top of the pasta pot with the cheesecloth and dump the crock through it. This makes it easier later with the separation of weed from butter. Then I tie the cheesecloth up around the weed and press as much as I can out by hand. Then onto the press. Voila! Almost flat as a pancake. Oh and here are a couple of pics of with and without liquid lecithin in the butter. What a diff, eh? The dark green is without - you can actually see how it came together with the lecithin. The little candies are my O.M.G's -dark choc base filled with peanut butter fudge and topped with milk choc. yummy.
> ps. so sorry for the loooong winded post.


very nice post! gotta love the male ingenuity, eh? mr kitty's ruminating something involving a vice and the spinny part from a juicer but i'm pretty sure he already has a spare C-clamp or 2 kicking around..... 

what a huge difference with the lecithin!! i had clean forgotten it also acts like a homogenizer (apparently the bottom of my cannaoil jar is always stronger than the top ) ...... must get some more (i used to play around with making foams out of juices for drink garnishes, back in my bartending days). it's really hard to find around here, even at the big box stores. i suspect the lack of local healthnuts may be a factor in the lack of obscure food additives. last time i found lecithin it was in town (just shy of 2hr drive).


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 6, 2012)

Joedank said:


> Well it was the former home of a well documented seed company.... I will share thru other means
> We really need the help as the seed company had 5 interns to plant and 5 to harvest 2 to pack and sort ... All in all over 100 varietals are grown on the property organically ... Amarath to zucchini ... Aspargus from seed . You name it we got it .... I will post pics soon as I am back to further temp you... I can still learn new stuff and do each day from my master gardeners handbook


*orgasmic wail*


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 9, 2012)

fumble said:


> Ooooh Ooooh Ooooh! Let me show you what my man came up with for me: he took two metal cookie sheets, two pieces of 2x4, a huge C-clamp, and a piece of steel (so the clamp doesn't just dig into the 2x4). My extraction method seems to take quite a while, but it works. I bought the big daddy crock pot (7 quart) I melt 8 sticks of butter (takes less time to melt it first) then add to the pot with the weed. If I am using straight trim, I use 300 grams, if popcorn trim, I use 150. I don't know why, it just sounded like a good figure to me. lol Then I add water to about 2 inches from top. Cook on low about 8 hours. Then I line the top of the pasta pot with the cheesecloth and dump the crock through it. This makes it easier later with the separation of weed from butter. Then I tie the cheesecloth up around the weed and press as much as I can out by hand. Then onto the press. Voila! Almost flat as a pancake. Oh and here are a couple of pics of with and without liquid lecithin in the butter. What a diff, eh? The dark green is without - you can actually see how it came together with the lecithin. The little candies are my O.M.G's -dark choc base filled with peanut butter fudge and topped with milk choc. yummy.
> ps. so sorry for the loooong winded post.


You see.....this is why I do not eat pot very much...people make it so damn delicious, I will eat so much, just because it tastes great!

My friends came into town and rented a house....long story short, they had great tasting cookies, I ate a ton of them, passed out, and woke up about as close to frying balls as possible...haha. I am not addicted to pot, just addicted to peanut butter filled shit, you see. Or just plain old cookies. Or a fucking piece of cake. Or brownies. You get it. I am hungry.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 9, 2012)

hazorazo said:


> You see.....this is why I do not eat pot very much...people make it so damn delicious, I will eat so much, just because it tastes great!My friends came into town and rented a house....long story short, they had great tasting cookies, I ate a ton of them, passed out, and woke up about as close to frying balls as possible...haha. I am not addicted to pot, just addicted to peanut butter filled shit, you see. Or just plain old cookies. Or a fucking piece of cake. Or brownies. You get it. I am hungry.


AAAAAHAHAHA likewise..... the sole religious experience of my life involved a shit-ton of brownies, excessive intimacy with a public toilet, and a deity-like being who showed up on the other side of said toilet as i was hugging the bowl spew and mocked me for being so damn high. needless to say, i'm rather careful with my dosage ever since.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 11, 2012)

SCORE!!!

just happened across beeswax for $3/lb at the local honey farm.... topical experiments ftw!! <3

edit: compare with $14.50 for non-local pellets at the soap supplies place. yay!


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 11, 2012)

gonna start with this lip balm recipe:

http://whatscookingamerica.net/HealthBeauty/LipBalmRecipe.htm

so it says (as a guideline):
_20% Beeswax (white or yellow pellets or solid blocks)
__25% cosmetic grade oil that is solid at room temperature (Coconut Oil, Shea Butter, Aloe Vera Butter, Palm Oil, Mango Butter, Shea Butter, etc.)_
_15% cosmetic grade oils that are brittle at room temperature (Cocoa Butter, Candelilla Wax, Pal Kernel Oil, etc.)_
_40% cosmetic grade oils that are liquid at room temperature (Caster Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Olive Oil, Avocado Oil, Aloe Oil, Jobo Oil, Hemp Seed Oil, etc.) 

_..... so theoretically, i should be able to sub in coconut canna oil for the oil "that is solid at room temp", and the local soapmaking supplier carries something called "foodgrade lip balm flavouring"....although flavourings that use the word "flavour" to describe them kinda freak me out (example: when it says "natural flavours" in ingredients lists) so i'm thinking of just using flavoured liqueurs instead. "chambord-malibu canna lip gloss with a natural oxide tinting" anyone? added bonus being the room temp stability of most liqueurs. gives me an excuse to buy a $50 bottle of raspberry liqueur too


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 11, 2012)

.... and from what i'm reading on google, the difference between "balm" and "gloss" is the addition/omission of glycerine/vitamin e/honey ..... *rubbing hands together in mad sicentist mode*


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 12, 2012)

fresh vid! title says it all:

[video=youtube;dy-nw3ABIu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy-nw3ABIu8[/video]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

hey grrrrl


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 13, 2012)

sunnyboyyyyyyyy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

hehehe what light would you suggest? i want a 600hunderd to hang in the closet. i'm going have an a/c unit blowing in there so i'm not worried about the heat really. i wanna order it today, looking on line now (while i am actually workn LOL) what are your thoughts kittay?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 13, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> hehehe what light would you suggest? i want a 600hunderd to hang in the closet. i'm going have an a/c unit blowing in there so i'm not worried about the heat really. i wanna order it today, looking on line now (while i am actually workn LOL) what are your thoughts kittay?


welp, i have friends at both quantum and lumatek, both have their perks; hard to say who i'd go with if i had to rebuild today.

for bulbs, we're probably going ushio hps next time we re-up.

edit: sorry i was stoned last time and i feel like i should elaborate. 
my understanding is that quantums have a better reputation for their longevity, failure/lack-thereof rate etc. etc. but lumatek are generally cheaper (in fact i think they have a "cheap" undimmable eballast now), and i hear they've got a conversion ballast available, or about to hit market. although..... my room is a sea of orange (both from the hps and the quantum-orange housings) and i've seen the _abusability_ of the quantums firsthand. we're also big fans of the badboy t5s.

this is an excerpt from an email from a friend in the lighting industry that i posted a while back when the topic of bulbs came up, maybe you'll find it useful:
_Digilux (R&M product), is a slick marketing bulb, but still is a Chinese Lamp just in nice packaging (Oooo Velvet Liner).
Sun Pulse made the same claim that they were the one and only Eballast lamp but still had Chinese quality problems._

_I still would recommend Hotilux and Ushio over the Digilux._
_Hortilux and Ushio use a Japanese Arc Tube and then it&#8217;s sent to Germany for the Gas and Glass._
_China is getting better, but still quality control issues are still a problem._

_Sylvania Plantastar&#8217;s Rock and is a little cheaper lampfor E Ballasts, but I think there only available in Canada._


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 13, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> welp, i have friends at both quantum and lumatek, both have their perks; hard to say who i'd go with if i had to rebuild today.
> 
> for bulbs, we're probably going ushio hps next time we re-up.


I like the Ushio bulbs quite a bit, I haven't used the 1kw's (had small surplus of hortilux bulbs) but in my 600w spaces I use them exclusively now. Cheaper, and I can almost swear I get a bit better trich development from those (but again, diff wattages).


----------



## Beansly (Jan 14, 2012)

hello pussy cat. I just wanted to step out the lurk-zone for a moment to tell you what a wonderfully informed and talented grower you are. We should all strive to be so diligent. Thanks for giving me something to shoot for mk-ultra. Keep doing it the way you do. 

PS
you have great taste in music.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 14, 2012)

Beansly said:


> hello pussy cat. I just wanted to step out the lurk-zone for a moment to tell you what a wonderfully informed and talented grower you are. We should all strive to be so diligent. Thanks for giving me something to shoot for mk-ultra. Keep doing it the way you do.
> 
> PS
> you have great taste in music.


awwwwwww thanks beansly *sniffle* 

that's really sweet of you. i'm just nerdling around with stuff as it interests me; being on riu has been great inspiration for new projects.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 14, 2012)

...........................


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 15, 2012)

so...... i've had my first nail n dome set for about a month now, and it looks like my glass nail is warping -- is this normal?


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh Kitty, how I missed this thread. I've been so damn busy with work I'd nearly lost my fondness of growing before I came back here and caught wind of that passion for everything surrounding horticulture. You guys remind me how much I want to quit my day job and pursue a larger garden and go to school for horticulture. I need a real farm, not just for pot, I wanna do what JoeDank is doing!

Oh, and I want a super cool mega grow lab like Kitty does, because when you start putting cool ventilated plexiglass panels over your wall of state of the art ballasts, you stop being a grow room, and start being a grow lab. Among other things like "extra science."
"
Oi, I'm so stoned! Whiteberry is such a fantastic smoke, but it's so hard to get anything off the shelves around here that doesn't have "OG" in it. I should just hit a hardy OG or Chemdawg clone floating around with Whiteberry and call it White OG, or better yet, skip all that and just call it White OG so people fucking buy this shit. It's too fucking dank, that's the problem, people must be scared of it, lol.

Oh and Kitty your plants look so fucking great, I wish I could get a few drags off what you got going. Mail me a cut! Come on I wont tell anyone


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I'm glad I ran into this thread! Got a lot of reading to do....


----------



## fumble (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello Mello. How's the new year so far?


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 16, 2012)

Great read subbed


----------



## Beansly (Jan 16, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> so...... i've had my first nail n dome set for about a month now, and it looks like my glass nail is warping -- is this normal?


I think it is. I think that's one of the reasons matt rize uses Ti nails.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 17, 2012)

Jozikins said:


> Oh Kitty, how I missed this thread. I've been so damn busy with work I'd nearly lost my fondness of growing before I came back here and caught wind of that passion for everything surrounding horticulture. You guys remind me how much I want to quit my day job and pursue a larger garden and go to school for horticulture. I need a real farm, not just for pot, I wanna do what JoeDank is doing!
> 
> Oh, and I want a super cool mega grow lab like Kitty does, because when you start putting cool ventilated plexiglass panels over your wall of state of the art ballasts, you stop being a grow room, and start being a grow lab. Among other things like "extra science."
> "
> ...


oh jozi this thread is just not the same without your stoned ramblings...... i miss chasing you around with a riding crop


----------



## jyermum (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey kitty. you melting bubble or errrl on the nail? I got a setup about a month ago and havent put a lighter to a flower since


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 17, 2012)

the biggest holdup was the containers, but the soap supplies place had them. they had "lip balm tubes" (the twisty kind like chapstick) but i went with pots this time, they seem more user-friendly on my end. maybe i'll get into tubes and roll-ons once i've played with recipes some more, but for now it's teeny tiny jars.

i also got some different shades of mica (the same colouring they use in the 'mineral makeups' that are so popular right now) -- very fun stuff, and the sky's the limit for shades/blending. it's not like i wear a lot of makeup in the first place, but i think i've bought pressed, branded pigment for the last time. 

i cheated and melted together just enough for 2 lip balms yesterday and fiddled around with colour blending..... i suspect i'm going to need a homogenizer for the colour powders (even though they're superultra-fine)..... (you guessed it fumbz) - lecithin here i come!


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 17, 2012)

jyermum said:


> Hey kitty. you melting bubble or errrl on the nail? I got a setup about a month ago and havent put a lighter to a flower since


bubble, bubble, toil and trouble..... i find myself ducking out on joint sessions because i have to go home for dabs 
quel snob.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 17, 2012)

quick photo update for the non-vid-watchers:

vivi:






wolvie:






xenia:






yasmine:






zahra:






these photos are all from the "last update before flip" update...... we've started feeding x and y exclusively the mellotea and pro-silicate (v, w, and z are all still getting grotek + mellotea) -- it should be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 17, 2012)

They're beeootiful missy. I just got (finally) my tub of Black Pearl and some harpin protein... time to play.


----------



## troutie (Jan 17, 2012)

Everyone should have one ......

Ello Mellokitty ... just a quicky to say 

a massive happy new year to you and yours... and... started a new thread ... following the miss-adventures of my Critical Jack auto  ....

hope everythings good with you's 


and finally


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 17, 2012)

All is very good on my homestead atm. I'm thinking I have to get in on this whole wax dabbing thing, I'm always slow to change my ways but it's sounding better and better. 

So you're messing with auto's huh? Interesting, they're not for me but I'll check it out. Spare a brother a link?


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 17, 2012)

:O oh my so beautiful.


----------



## troutie (Jan 18, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> All is very good on my homestead atm. I'm thinking I have to get in on this whole wax dabbing thing, I'm always slow to change my ways but it's sounding better and better.
> 
> So you're messing with auto's huh? Interesting, they're not for me but I'll check it out. Spare a brother a link?


yes ... and having much fun on my training wheels  ..... here's a link wolverine https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/497482-trouties-critical-jack-journal.html  nice to hear things are working out fella

moving on to pastures new in a few weeks, so will be setting up a full veg and flower setup and moving into photoperiod plants, i hope i can do as well with them as i have the auto's as i have no real complaints with them so far


----------



## fumble (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey that's killer Mello. Glad to hear you are doing the lip balm. Are you going to venture into rubs for aches and pains? I think I may do that. Hell, the butter sure as hell works on my hands, I know that a rub would be awesome!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 18, 2012)

troutie said:


> yes ... and having much fun on my training wheels  ..... here's a link wolverine https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/497482-trouties-critical-jack-journal.html  nice to hear things are working out fella
> 
> moving on to pastures new in a few weeks, so will be setting up a full veg and flower setup and moving into photoperiod plants, i hope i can do as well with them as i have the auto's as i have no real complaints with them so far


Why, shank you shir


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 19, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> They're beeootiful missy. I just got (finally) my tub of Black Pearl and some harpin protein... time to play.


ooooooo did you get 'halo' or something else? i want some toooooooo!



troutie said:


> Everyone should have one ......
> 
> Ello Mellokitty ... just a quicky to say
> 
> ...


thanks troutie...... i actually happen to have a lonely critical jack in there somewhere along with a couple other squirts......


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 19, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Well I'm glad I ran into this thread! Got a lot of reading to do....





Perfextionist420 said:


> Great read subbed





RawBudzski said:


> :O oh my so beautiful.


just wanted to welcome the newcomers to the thread.....


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 19, 2012)

fumble said:


> Hey that's killer Mello. Glad to hear you are doing the lip balm. Are you going to venture into rubs for aches and pains? I think I may do that. Hell, the butter sure as hell works on my hands, I know that a rub would be awesome!


i'm going to start playing with lotions and salves next; i'm doing my homework already. now if only i could come up with a non-syrup alternative to petroleum jelly...... (one of the gloss recipes i tried called for pj but i swapped in honey instead..... don't think that'll quite fly with a lotion  ew.)

the lip balm is awesome so far... and great 'natural blush' action just as i suspected. i actually had to remelt one batch and add more colour because i could hardly tell i'd used any with the extra redness in my lips. blending coloured pigments is VERY different from mixing paints or watercolours -- so much fun! (total new addiction - *sigh*) but it's also finicky because your eyes play tricks on you..... the colour that the blended dry powder has is often quite different from what it looks like added to the melted lip stuff, which changes again as it cools and solidifies.

i'm doing some more either today or tomorrow (oh the joys of snowed-in cabin fever) so i'll take some footage.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 19, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> ooooooo did you get 'halo' or something else? i want some toooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks troutie...... i actually happen to have a lonely critical jack in there somewhere along with a couple other squirts......


Yep, Halo it is. I also got some Black Pearl, but after reading the ingredients I'm confused... didn't you say it contained chitosan and... something else... ?


----------



## fumble (Jan 19, 2012)

That is just so cool Mello. A regular little scientist you are. hehehe I totally get the addiction aspect. That is how cooking is for me. I am going to try the glycerine extraction here pretty soon. Oh to be able to just put a couple drops under my tongue and take flight...a good night's sleep may still be in my future.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 19, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yep, Halo it is. I also got some Black Pearl, but after reading the ingredients I'm confused... didn't you say it contained chitosan and... something else... ?


far as i know, the 2 exciting ingredients are chitosan and biochar. whether or not they're allowed to put that on the label...... [insert label-regulatory body rant here]


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 19, 2012)

fumble said:


> That is just so cool Mello. A regular little scientist you are. hehehe I totally get the addiction aspect. That is how cooking is for me. I am going to try the glycerine extraction here pretty soon. Oh to be able to just put a couple drops under my tongue and take flight...a good night's sleep may still be in my future.


lol, my experiments with glycerine extract have been inconclusive at best so far. probably didn't help that my 3 'sublingual' guinea pigs have the tolerances of elephants..... 2mls later they were complaining about the taste and getting nappish, so it certainly does _something_. (mr kitty still prefers the heavy hit of baked goods.)
we fed some to a non-smotpoker in an e-cig and she said she thought _maybe_ she could feel a glimmer of something..... (but that it could also have been psychosomatic).


----------



## fumble (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a high tolerance myself. lol I just want something that will make me sleep and not expand my ass!


----------



## troutie (Jan 19, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> ooooooo did you get 'halo' or something else? i want some toooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks troutie...... i actually happen to have a lonely critical jack in there somewhere along with a couple other squirts......


please don't flip me a picture ... i really really like my little Critical Jack .... and i'll cry if i see what yours looks like compaired to mine ... lol


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 19, 2012)

troutie said:


> please don't flip me a picture ... i really really like my little Critical Jack .... and i'll cry if i see what yours looks like compaired to mine ... lol


you're forcing me to go with the date-rapist's definition of "please don't", troutie..... 

i think it's this one (the one without a cage) but i could be wrong.....


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 19, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yep, Halo it is. I also got some Black Pearl, but after reading the ingredients I'm confused... didn't you say it contained chitosan and... something else... ?


*pokes mr kitty*

see? wolverine's girls get harpin protein and i get..... bragg's.

*pokes mr kitty again*


----------



## mountaingarden (Jan 19, 2012)

fumble said:


> I have a high tolerance myself. lol I just want something that will make me sleep and not expand my ass!


Fumble, have you tried indica capsules?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 19, 2012)

troutie, it was either that one or this one (in the middle, with no cage)







we also have an acapulco gold with ptsd....


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 20, 2012)

video update time:

[video=youtube;HG6LxJ8v0Ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG6LxJ8v0Ck[/video]

i have a few things to say about this, but i need an intense wake n bake this morning first.....


----------



## fumble (Jan 20, 2012)

You always do the cooooolest videos Mello! Loved it. I am in awe everytime I see your room. Beautiful miss Mello.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks fumble!
quick stoner story: i accidentally uploaded a version of this before i faded the music out, and then didn't watch it for several hours -- it's like a slap in the face when the music cuts out. i think i physically flinched. 

so, i actually have some news of questionable ambivalence for riu today, but i'm not even sure i can bring myself to talk about it just yet.
(.... and no, before you heave a collective gasp, nothing like _that_.) *knocking wood*


----------



## fumble (Jan 20, 2012)

OMG! Now I have to know. You can't do stuff like that to me. Now I am going to go around all day wondering wtf? hehehe


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 20, 2012)

okok, so upon rereading, i guess i didn't make as big a deal on here as i thought it was at the time apparently.... the current strain was supposed to be an (elusive) cut of a strain called 'rockstar' which i was excited as a pig in shit about, but apparently it isn't.... and buddy doesn't know what they actually ARE.

mr kitty (who's a bit of a strain whore himself) is just about ready to kyfe it all and start from scratch, but this kitty's all like ... "but what if it's some elusive landrace sativa or something?" 
either way it pans out, chances are, our patients are NOT going to be happy about this.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2012)

That sucks mello i hate when storys change


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> That sucks mello i hate when storys change


i know right? i was starting to be really fond of my wolvie too, turns out she ain't no rockstar, she's some orphan annie..... although i haven't entirely given up hope that she might yet grow up to be a doctor....?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 21, 2012)

in other news, i finally broke down and bought some seeds. we're maxed out on plants so i may have to cull a couple before i can start anything. decisions decisions.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 22, 2012)

so there are some interesting developments happening. i mentioned in my last post that x and y are getting the mellotea exclusively now, and the difference is starting to stack up a bit. 

here's xenia's top:






and yasmine's top:






and here are vivi, wolvie, and zahras tops:














notice the difference in node stacking? i'm thinking that's the bud-setting additive; we've never really had a chance to test its efficacy before. 

the rest of the room got the 'bud fuel' in their feed, and a foliar feed with it on flip day. of the tea5, x and y got it once before we switched them to tea-only, and v, w, and z are getting it in their food as recommended (minus the spray on flip day), which is starting about 10 days before flip and for about 10 days after.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 23, 2012)

What pretty fingernails your husband has!


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 23, 2012)

Beansly said:


> What pretty fingernails your husband has!


are you implying i have manhands?  them's fightin' words....


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 24, 2012)

so..... i keep getting invited to something called subyoutube....... anybody know what it is?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Mello things look really good i wish i had your space.... Need a trimmer =) i hate selling insurance


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 24, 2012)

SFguy said:


> Mello things look really good i wish i had your space.... Need a trimmer =) i hate selling insurance


thanks. i'm really liking the freedom to move around, but there truly are times when more space just means a bigger headache. 

and our trimmer application process is quite rigorous.... how are you at rolling j's with one hand? making hot chocolate that doesn't get sludge at the bottom? or microwaving cold pizza so it doesn't get soggy? spending several hours naked under HID's? (<--kidding  )

not to mention..... you'd have to put up with the abuse from the cougar squad.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

HMMMM SOUNDS FUN =) 
Light therapy =0

im a great cook lol 
still cant john wayne it tho.. no on handed rolling goin on

MEOW..what is defined "abuse"


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 24, 2012)

they're the best part of trimming for me, but for most dudes it's usually a penis-shriveling experience apparently.... and not in a good way.....

edit: re: "abuse": mostly verbal, but it's high-stakes because everybody's got scissors/razors. haven't had any duels break out yet, but there's always a first time.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> they're the best part of trimming for me, but for most dudes it's usually a penis-shriveling experience apparently.... and not in a good way.....
> 
> edit: re: "abuse": mostly verbal, but it's high-stakes because everybody's got scissors/razors. haven't had any duels break out yet, but there's always a first time.



im confused...


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 24, 2012)

SFguy said:


> im confused...


if you've ever been curious how women are when there's no men around, this might be the closest you get without outright spying. by 3/4s of the way through day 2 most guys are usually wishing they could unhear some stuff.


----------



## fumble (Jan 24, 2012)

True that!


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 24, 2012)

looking real nice love the nails


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 24, 2012)

fumble said:


> True that!


lol, sometimes, when we're outnumbering a particularly headstrong young'un, we'll start swapping birthing stories....


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 24, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> looking real nice love the nails


thanks! i don't do the nail polish very often.... maybe once or twice a year just to prove to myself that i still can....


----------



## fumble (Jan 24, 2012)

They probably start to get all squirmy and break out in a sweat. lol


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 24, 2012)

they dont look like they get dirty lol


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 24, 2012)

fumble said:


> They probably start to get all squirmy and break out in a sweat. lol


lol, a day of working with the cougar squad is very, very, effective birth control.....


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 24, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> they dont look like they get dirty lol


you're right, they don't... when i'm not playing riu-handmodel i wear gloves 

i might be a girl farmer, but i'm allowed to be a _bit_ prissy.....


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 24, 2012)

and not just any gloves either, powderless nitrile ONLY. (powdered gloves are hellish on the skin AND nails.)


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 24, 2012)

picture time:


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

TOOOO FUNNY, but i work w/ women, and grew up in a house full of em 2 sisters, and mom... pops was "AWAY"... girls are just as nasty as guys, they are just more discreet... as to where/when they act nasty... THIS IS A FACT I HAVE COME TO LEAR OVER THE YEARS


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 24, 2012)

SFguy said:


> TOOOO FUNNY, but i work w/ women, and grew up in a house full of em 2 sisters, and mom... pops was "AWAY"... girls are just as nasty as guys, they are just more discreet... as to where/when they act nasty... THIS IS A FACT I HAVE COME TO LEAR OVER THE YEARS


oh, an enlightened one. 
you guys are no fun. y'all don't even flinch when the conversation gets tamponic.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

lmfao, seriously clotsn shit?? nasty broads


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 24, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> picture time:



Very nice kitty , love the pics


----------



## lime73 (Jan 24, 2012)

OMG!!! I'm Late...crap..oh well...better late than never i suppose?

i have some reading to do to catch up on your journal


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

hey kitty, ?? tinctures?? i need to make one for my mom and her psoriasis to prove its better than the pharma she has been scribed, and links to make a lotion? and good recipes?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 24, 2012)

i would strongly recommend a coconut oil infusion, since it also acts as a carrier oil in lotions. and then you can just swap your canna coconut oil into the recipes. 

this is the lip balm recipe i've been playing with, i don't see why it couldn't double as a salve. 
http://whatscookingamerica.net/HealthBeauty/LipBalmRecipe.htm

and, if it were my mom i were trying to prove a point to, i'd be tempted to cheat a little by throwing a few of these into the mix for the 'liquid at room temperature' oils - tea tree (antiseptic), hypericum (anti-inflammatory), caledula, arnica, rose hip, evening primrose, vitamin e, hempseed, the list goes on.... 

in fact, you've piqued my curiosity. i'm gonna get some stuff for a fix-all salve and start tinkering it up.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 24, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> are you implying i have manhands?  them's fightin' words....


 nah. my bad attempt at a joke. I wouldn't say that.
I know you're self conscious about taking keeping you hands in pictures because of a thread where a girl left her hands in some pics and everyone called her man hands.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> i would strongly recommend a coconut oil infusion, since it also acts as a carrier oil in lotions. and then you can just swap your canna coconut oil into the recipes.
> 
> this is the lip balm recipe i've been playing with, i don't see why it couldn't double as a salve.
> http://whatscookingamerica.net/HealthBeauty/LipBalmRecipe.htm
> ...


i would gladly try to make some, i have some plants my buddy had to chop from his room due too root aphds... killed 6 around day30-40 of 12/12

her problem is itching and burning psoriasis rashes, its ran in the family for 5 generations..i hope i dont get it... its mainly due to 
stress and then she dries out even worse cause shes dehydrated from drinking to much wine and not enough water

read a thread by you about your e-vape cig, and it was really cool, i thought youd be the one to ask =)

coconut oil
beez wax
(essential oil?)

+rep thanks


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 25, 2012)

SFguy said:


> i would gladly try to make some, i have some plants my buddy had to chop from his room due too root aphds... killed 6 around day30-40 of 12/12
> 
> her problem is itching and burning psoriasis rashes, its ran in the family for 5 generations..i hope i dont get it... its mainly due to
> stress and then she dries out even worse cause shes dehydrated from drinking to much wine and not enough water
> ...


actually, i think that might have been badkittysmiles' thread.... there's a series of glycerine-related posts in this thread too, but nowhere near as detailed or user-friendly as hers (which, in case you were looking for it, is a sticky in the cooking section): https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/445920-16000-watts-medigrow-og-kush-6.html#post5986803 ..... it might be worth noting that i wouldn't recommend using the glyc tincture straight on psoriasis -- pure glyc can cause irritation on sensitive skin.... which is weird, because _added_ to stuff it's supposed to be a great hydrophilic emollient. 

dead easy coconut oil method here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/445920-16000-watts-medigrow-og-kush-52.html#post6600739

as for your mum: i get a feeling it would at least help to start taking vitamin e and evening primrose oil internally -- certainly helps with the eczema, which i grew up with.... actually, several dietary somersaults later, it rarely ever bugs me; maybe a little when winter turns to spring. 

for her topical, here's what i'd do (and will be trying, later):
_20% Beeswax (white or yellow pellets or solid blocks) -- _could also use 'soy wax' 
_25% cosmetic grade oil that is solid at room temperature (Coconut Oil, Shea Butter, Aloe Vera Butter, Palm Oil, Mango Butter, Shea Butter, etc.) _-- i'd use canna coconut oil for this oil;
_15% cosmetic grade oils that are brittle at room temperature (Cocoa Butter, Candelilla Wax, Pal Kernel Oil, etc.) _-- i just happen to have a bag of cocoa butter leftover from some earlier chocolate-making experiments, although palm kernel oil might be easier to track down in some places;
_40% cosmetic grade oils that are liquid at room temperature (Caster Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Olive Oil, Avocado Oil, Aloe Oil, Jobo Oil, Hemp Seed Oil, etc.) -- _this is where i'd cheat a bit; normally i just use grapeseed oil here, but for a 'healing' salve, i'm going to use a blend of medicinal herb oils. i've just ordered hypericum (st john's wort flower - antiviral, antifungal, antibac, anti-inflammatory), calendula (antiseptic, anti-inflammatory, source of carotene, vits a & e), rosehip (high in E and fatty acids), and evening primrose (fatty acids, anti-inflam).... i always have tea tree oil on hand so i'll be using some of that. if smell isn't an issue you could throw some neem oil in there too (preferably cosmetic grade) -- it's a staple of ayurvedic medicine and supposed to promote clear skin. 

it's best if you can work your percentages/ratios out by weight, rather than volume. 

just one more thing (because mr kitty hasn't quite grasped this one yet): "solid" at room temperature means "not liquid" -- it's ok if this is a soft solid, like left-out butter, or kind of crumbly, like mango butter, which is.... for lack of better description, suet-like in texture. "brittle" at room temp means "hard solid" -- like chocolate, soap, or wax.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 25, 2012)

also: keep track of whether you get essential or infused oil. for skin applications, infused is generally considered better; essential oils tend to lack skin absorption and can be somewhat volatile (ie irritant) at full-strength. 

say for instance i have calendula infused oil and calendula EO. if i had a recipe that called for an ounce of liquid oil, i'd use the infused at full strength. whereas i'd put a few drops of the EO in an ounce of liquid carrier oil, like grapeseed or olive.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 25, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE TIP... my girlfriend and i are both certified massage therapists and have worked with the essential oils ALOT.. very true, only a couple drops and could be toooo much


----------



## jyermum (Jan 25, 2012)

The indoor trees are looking sweet! How's winter For you up there?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 26, 2012)

SFguy said:


> THANKS FOR THE TIP... my girlfriend and i are both certified massage therapists and have worked with the essential oils ALOT.. very true, only a couple drops and could be toooo much


perfect, you probably know more about absorption rates, etc. etc. than i do.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 26, 2012)

jyermum said:


> The indoor trees are looking sweet! How's winter For you up there?


thanks jyer!
winter just arrived not too long ago, but i think she's leaving already. 2 feet of snow followed up by 3 days of rain, the neighbour's basement flooded and there were some tense moments during The Melt, but, now that the worst of the slush is over, i've noticed that my rosebush and some of my ornamental trees have started to show signs of life.....


----------



## jyermum (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, my Tahoe crew is pissed about the lack of winter and snow. Hopefully nor cal gets a bunch of rain and snow soon or down where I'm at there will be some serious water rationing this summer.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 27, 2012)

jyermum said:


> Yeah, my Tahoe crew is pissed about the lack of winter and snow. Hopefully nor cal gets a bunch of rain and snow soon or down where I'm at there will be some serious water rationing this summer.


yeah, i can see why tahoe would get bent out of shape over lack of winter. sort of like when we had the crappest snow-free winter the year the olympics came.... big piss-off. 

in other news, my handmixer crapped out so i had to go get a new one. it's...... it's ..... <3 <3 <3 PINK <3 <3 <3


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2012)

Alright! Got yourself a new mixer. I burnt out two before I got this big mama for xmas. OOOOh miss Mello...guess what I have discovered? I make banana bread with honey butter. All canna of course. Well, I have extra honey canna butter in the fridge. I wake up coughing all the time so I let a spoonful of the hcb melt down my throat. Worked like a charm - and I slept a couple hours.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 27, 2012)

fumble said:


> Alright! Got yourself a new mixer. I burnt out two before I got this big mama for xmas. OOOOh miss Mello...guess what I have discovered? I make banana bread with honey butter. All canna of course. Well, I have extra honey canna butter in the fridge. I wake up coughing all the time so I let a spoonful of the hcb melt down my throat. Worked like a charm - and I slept a couple hours.


mmmm...... sounds moist and dreamy.... i can't make banana bread. i mean i CAN but there's a lady in our circle whose banana bread has a _reputation_... you know how it is.  
speaking of honey.... i finally seem to have achieved a stable consistency that i like with the lip balm, but i swapped honey in for the glycerine (<- preservative and shine) .... i can't stop licking my lips!


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2012)

I so want some of that.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 27, 2012)

fumble said:


> I so want some of that.


i did do some non-canna ones that should make it across the line okay....


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 28, 2012)

here's some of the colours i've done:






i've finally gotten it spreadable:






i guess this would be the "personal stash" (aka the leftovers from filling jars)


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 28, 2012)

jyermum said:


> The indoor trees are looking sweet! How's winter For you up there?


i spoke too soon...... snow again this morning.


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 28, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> here's some of the colours i've done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really pretty colors there, Kitty! Very nice looking stuff! Thanks for always inspiring those around you!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 28, 2012)

w00t! Just booked my Negril vacation... ganja mountain, soon come.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 28, 2012)

hazorazo said:


> Really pretty colors there, Kitty! Very nice looking stuff! Thanks for always inspiring those around you!


nope, the thanks is all to you and ms hazo for inspiring me with the topicals in the first place. 

speaking of which, i'm working on another photo series that she might enjoy. hopefully have it up soon.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 28, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> w00t! Just booked my Negril vacation... ganja mountain, soon come.



*hella jellus*


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 28, 2012)

so i went a little overboard on the mica pigments.... omg, blending colours is so much fun.... _*dab dab* "can i make an eyeshadow that's purple from one angle, and green from another? let's try!" *dab dab*

_


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 28, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> so i went a little overboard on the mica pigments.... omg, blending colours is so much fun.... _*dab dab* "can i make an eyeshadow that's purple from one angle, and green from another? let's try!" *dab dab*
> 
> _


Holy FUCK! I wish you could see the shit eating grin on my face! WOW. WOW.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 28, 2012)

hazorazo said:


> Holy FUCK! I wish you could see the shit eating grin on my face! WOW. WOW.


the rainbow colours are particularly fun when stoned....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2012)

hi kitty! wow that is totally cool pigments u made,. what is it , thc makeup? lol.. its so fuckin rad. you blow my mind. so im going to try to work on this post for you .. to show you the more cartoony side of my drawing. so im going to be searching roll it up for my drawings and working on this post for a little while adding a few .. xox dr. ambert


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/408757-dr-amber-trichome-super-lemon-7.html#post5411695


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 28, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi kitty! wow that is totally cool pigments u made,. what is it , thc makeup? lol.. its so fuckin rad. you blow my mind.
> so im going to try to work on this post for you .. to show you the more cartoony side of my drawing. so im going to be searching roll it up for my drawings and working on this post for a little while adding a few .. xox dr. ambert


wow! i effing love them!! i love love love the details in your b&w's, drambert!

i've been (sort of) chronicling the thc makeup experiments here.... the lipglosses are indeed thc makeup; the rainbow of colours is just the pigments i've been using in them, they're oxide- and clay-based (ie. no squashed beetles here ) , and so much fun to work with.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2012)

i would love to order some of your make up! how much is it? 
i think i finished searching and posting the main drawings i was wanting you to check out. I was trying so hard to post a really cool video i made of one of them, but for some reason its not supported anymore. But i have a channel on u tube and its in there if your interested.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 28, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i would love to order some of your make up! how much is it?
> i think i finished searching and posting the main drawings i was wanting you to check out. I was trying so hard to post a really cool video i made of one of them, but for some reason its not supported anymore. But i have a channel on u tube and its in there if your interested.


i have no idea how i'd go about doing that..... unfortunately canadian mmp doesn't recognize p2p trades, i get the feeling they'd especially frown upon crossborder transactions.  
you can make canna oil right? i can make you a base makeup that you'd just have to add a few mls of oil to.....


----------



## HempletonState (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey kitty love your setup I love your journal and wondered if you would have any interest in checking mine out I would like to be able to have some true professionals help me a little and give an honest critique


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> i have no idea how i'd go about doing that..... unfortunately canadian mmp doesn't recognize p2p trades, i get the feeling they'd especially frown upon crossborder transactions.
> you can make canna oil right? i can make you a base makeup that you'd just have to add a few mls of oil to.....


oh yes, that sounds wonderful. can you tell me how to make the proper canna oil.? i would especially like to make a lip gloss oil.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 28, 2012)

canna oil by badkitty smiles:

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-4.html#post6141085

if you can wrap your head around that (which i'm sure you'll have no problems with) i can blend the other stuff together for you. 
i still want to make more colours though. i think a gloss lineup needs 10 or 12 shades, don't you think? (good thing i took notes as i went along, otherwise i'd never be able to make those colours again..... )


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 30, 2012)

week 2 update.....

[video=youtube;MaHfCFBZagU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaHfCFBZagU[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 30, 2012)

aaaaaah, dabbing kief...... messy, thick-smoked fun.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

hi kitty, your garden is so pretty. Its like a jungle with all those trees in there. I love your space. 
Thank you for making that inspirational video of your girls. 
I was wondering if you ever make ice bubble hash with your trim?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 30, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi kitty, your garden is so pretty. Its like a jungle with all those trees in there. I love your space.
> Thank you for making that inspirational video of your girls.
> I was wondering if you ever make ice bubble hash with your trim?


ice wax is just about the only kind of hash i'm allowed to make anymore...... the last stuff i made turned out crumbly when it dried so i just ground it up into a powder.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> ice wax is just about the only kind of hash i'm allowed to make anymore...... the last stuff i made turned out crumbly when it dried so i just ground it up into a powder.


i see, do you have any special advice you can pass along to me about making ice hash. I attempted my first batch yesterday.OK for a first attempt, but i made some mistakes. 
I used 200 grams of trim... too much? 
i didnt allow the foamy green water to settle before i ran it from the work bag into the 4 other micron bags. 
My green did not turn to gold, or even brown. 
any advice? 
thanks 
Amber


----------



## troutie (Jan 30, 2012)

i'm all ears too .. and building trim reserves

does it pay to buy "pukka" bubble bags, or will cheaper non-branded ones do the same job? 

some say dry your trim and then add it to the ice and water ... others say it should be frozen .... but i'm pretty sure it could be done with much less hassle with a plasters paddle on a drill ... buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz job done


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 30, 2012)

oh geez guys, i'm still a newb at this whole hash thingy, it's only the last few runs that came out anywhere near satisfactory, and thanks to matt rize in the end, to boot. (the crumbly hash i'm smoking now is the last stuff i made before encountering the rize method, the gummy fruits of which i'm starting to run low on). i've asked him about the settling before, and he says it doesn't matter. 

if anybody disagrees with any of this please feel free to point it out, i'm just going with what i've seen so far vis-a-vis what i've read and followed on here. 

my vote is definitely for fresh frozen trim. somehow, rehydrating just doesn't work the same.

confession time? i have a payload miniwasher, which definitely, definitely changes things. i've not done it by hand since it came into my life, but if i did, i think i'd try it with a work bag (the machine came with a 220m workbag that zips and ties shut). i don't know how to explain the difference in agitation between the washer and using a stick/paddle/spoon other than.... in preserve-making, there are times where, instead of using a spoon to 'stir' something, you pick up the whole pot and 'swish' it around, so as not to beat up the berries or whatever fruit; payload washer has a bottom surface that swishes around and causes agitation. and since getting the washer, i've come to realise that what's required is movement without necessarily beating up the plant matter. instead, i think about it as trying to swoosh as much 'cold' past as much surface area of the plant matter as i can. which is not to suggest that you should swoosh a heavy bucket of ice water around for 15-20.... just that movement = great, anything other than ice beating up the plant matter = not so great, i knew guys that would go through a particular brand of handmixer every couple months from making bubble - they preferred the shape of the actual mixing attachments for whatever reason. and, smaller batches apparently = better yield and quality. the workbag/washer combo holds about 1/4 to 1/2 lb of wet shake comfortably. one thing i'd try in the absense of a washer is grab the work bag by one end and swoosh it around. that would probably make a small amount of blond wax. 

which brings me to another point (somebody slap me, this is a long-winded post) -- i've heard that in terms of wanting blond/red/etc., if the foam itself turns green, you've mixed it too much. i've been told you want to mix it as much as you possibly can, without it turning green. (like, thanks guys, real helpful. ) the water will pretty much change colour right away, which will make the foam look like that colour while you're mixing it, but when you stop and the foam floats to the top it should still be white/blond (apparently if the foam turns green that means chlorophyll is getting into your hash). in the washer, i just turn the timer all the way (20 min), walk away, rinse, repeat. 

i strongly recommend you guys check out the rize method, especially the finishing up part. (hint: the 'ice water in the spray bottle' trick _changed my life_, no kidding.) 

as far as bags, i've only ever used bubble bags and payload bags..... i've heard of cheaper bags having problems with holes in the stitching, tears, etc. but i have no particular culprits or bad rep names for you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks so much kitty, that is like the most useful well explained informtation i have gotten about how to make the ice hash . yes i had the very basics but there are so many important details you have described that are very very valueble to know and look for. 
I did check out mikes vid, but he has a machine, and i have bags so.. i turned it off.. maybe i should finish watching it?? lol
I now see some big time mistakes i made, and im happy to understand what they are so i dont make them again. 
have a wonderful evening!
xox 
amber


----------



## 0calli (Jan 30, 2012)

you are an amzing man thnk u sooooo much gastanker kitty directed me to here


Gastanker said:


> It's great - you can literally map everything out. My tent:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 31, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> oh geez guys, i'm still a newb at this whole hash thingy, it's only the last few runs that came out anywhere near satisfactory, and thanks to matt rize in the end, to boot. (the crumbly hash i'm smoking now is the last stuff i made before encountering the rize method, the gummy fruits of which i'm starting to run low on). i've asked him about the settling before, and he says it doesn't matter.
> 
> if anybody disagrees with any of this please feel free to point it out, i'm just going with what i've seen so far vis-a-vis what i've read and followed on here.
> 
> ...


What's the "ice water in a spray bottle" trick? I must've missed that one...


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 31, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> What's the "ice water in a spray bottle" trick? I must've missed that one...


lol, just keeping a spray bottle of ice water on-hand for spraying the insides of the bags down to collect any and all possible goodness stuck there etc. etc. also good for getting every last li'l bit out of the machine. 

drambert: the part i most needed to know of the matt rize method was probably the finishing up part, where he lets it sit for a day and then grinds it down with a microplane before drying... which i guess is how he gets that 'brown sugar' texture..... (i still need a fecking microplane, as one did not materialise for xmas -- _thanks mr kitty._.... BUT i broke up the last pile really fine by hand and it still turned out an ok texture and fullmelt.....)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

0calli said:


> you are an amzing man thnk u sooooo much gastanker kitty directed me to here


OMG, that is like totally awesome!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, Mello.

I'm ashamed to say I haven't looked at your thread until now. Wow, you're a real grower. rep.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hi, Mello.
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I haven't looked at your thread until now. Wow, you're a real grower. rep.


welcome to the thread. 

real? i should hope so, it's hard to find convincing cannabis silk flowers. 
i know i know..... my online persona is such a flake that i don't 'suit' my room, but i'm really quite diligent irl, honest!
i'm starting to think maybe if i put some hot chicks in my sig like yours, more people would click it? hmmm. food for thought.....


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> welcome to the thread.
> 
> real? i should hope so, it's hard to find convincing cannabis silk flowers.
> i know i know..... my online persona is such a flake that i don't 'suit' my room, but i'm really quite diligent irl, honest!
> i'm starting to think maybe if i put some hot chicks in my sig like yours, more people would click it? hmmm. food for thought.....


Right. Your room is anything but flaky.

I've become one of your biggest fans, Missy.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey! Glad people have been finding that lighting software useful and fun. Your plants look great and I'm super intrigued at the lip gloss. I wasn't paying attention - is it just canna oil from vegetative matter or does it actually contain THC? If so what effect does that have on your lips?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 31, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Hey! Glad people have been finding that lighting software useful and fun. Your plants look great and I'm super intrigued at the lip gloss. I wasn't paying attention - is it just canna oil from vegetative matter or does it actually contain THC? If so what effect does that have on your lips?


thanks for coming by, tanker.... thought 0calli was gonna rep my pants off for a second when i shot him the dialLUX link 

the lipgloss is a home lipgloss recipe with canna oil (coconut) subbed in for one of the oils involved. the canna oil isn't enough to get you *high*, but the vasodilator effect of the topical canna oil _should_ lend a natural flush/plump.... i believe it works, but it could also be psychosomatic because i WANT it to work.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 31, 2012)

it would also theoretically be a good vehicle for constant, low-dose, transdermal applications.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

haha, you are soo stoned kitty, your crackin me up.. and my huband just drank some bong water and almost sat on my balloon! 
im gathering some really good info on how to make the ice hash now. thanks for all your help. meow


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 1, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, you are soo stoned kitty, your crackin me up.. and my huband just drank some bong water and almost sat on my balloon!
> im gathering some really good info on how to make the ice hash now. thanks for all your help. meow


lol, i'm fucking VERBOSE when i'm stoned, eh?


----------



## DA LiTT MAn (Feb 1, 2012)

*

cool looking room, some one help me here. Im having a really tough time getting quality pics from my grow room.
I want to make my own grow journal, however ever time i take pics of the closet they come out distorted because of the light, Any advise is appreciated.
LITTY​
​
*


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 1, 2012)

what sort of light do you have in the closet?
if it's an HID, do you have a digital or magnetic ballast?


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 1, 2012)

here's a post with some fantastic tips:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/407578-gastankers-600-w-organic-uv-40.html#post6886422

an oldie but goodie:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9123-macro-photography.html

if you're getting the 'lines' from your mag ballast, you can put a pair of polarized sunglasses in front of your camera lens, this should help. 
also: my camera has a 'foliage' setting which is better under white/blue lights, but under my hps the 'outdoor' and 'beach' settings seem to filter out the most orange for a 'normal' looking shot. 

hope this helps.


----------



## DA LiTT MAn (Feb 1, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> what sort of light do you have in the closet?
> if it's an HID, do you have a digital or magnetic ballast?


I have a HID 400w hps with magnetic ballast. in a closet about 6 feet long 4 feet wide. I cant find one angle or maybe i need a different setting on my camera. I am taking pictures/video with a gro pro hero 2 720p. Never thought of the polarized sunglasses, ill give it a try 
thanks litty


----------



## troutie (Feb 1, 2012)

pictures always look at there best while the lights are out.... gives you a minute or two to get the job done each day without causing too much uproar...... but all pictures with the lights on look like dollop


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 1, 2012)

depends what kind of light, i think...... the t5's make for a niiiice pic. i still think girls in full sun on a nice day photograph the best, though.


----------



## troutie (Feb 1, 2012)

i find it too hard to see the details in photos taken in full light, thats why i like to try to do it just as the lights go out.... if not i lift them out the flower room for a moment, then put them back where they came from.... i'm sure its not great but it works for me


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 1, 2012)

wow kitty really impressive thread/grow, i dunno how i missed it being its so big .. i got lots of pages of catching up to do


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 2, 2012)

welcome skunkd0c.... love the new avi.... <3


----------



## Dubbz0r (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;YVkUvmDQ3HY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/video]

Helloooooooooooooooo kittyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 2, 2012)

Dubbz0r said:


> [video=youtube;YVkUvmDQ3HY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY[/video]
> 
> Helloooooooooooooooo kittyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


duuuuuubbzzzzyyyyy~

back from the dead?


----------



## Dubbz0r (Feb 2, 2012)

Something like that lol 

I tried to leave you a visitor message but you wouldn't let me 

I'll do my best to catch up here but it may take me a little while. Hope all is well with you. Smoke as much as you can for me!!


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 2, 2012)

Dubbz0r said:


> Something like that lol
> 
> I tried to leave you a visitor message but you wouldn't let me
> 
> I'll do my best to catch up here but it may take me a little while. Hope all is well with you. Smoke as much as you can for me!!


hm. i wonder why not. 
hope all is well with you too...... whatever's going on, it'll be over soon enough, and that first j's gonna be worth the wait.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks kitty 

<3


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 5, 2012)

this one has a slightly different feel from my other videos. 
not surprisingly, i didn't feel it coming together quite like the other ones - sorry if it feels a bit choppy, i'm feeling a bit that way myself. 

[video=youtube;yyvWft-_7ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyvWft-_7ng[/video]


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2012)

Once again kitty, a beautiful video, but this one made me tear up. I love the 'classical' version of Metallica. Such beautiful flowers you have too.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah, this was a tough one to make too. lots of false starts, even more final cuts that didn't feel quite right (tbh it still doesn't, to me anyway). 
the music is by a band called apocalyptica - 4 classically trained cellists who got their start as a metallica tribute band. you have not SEEN the cello played until you see a hot guy saw his axe above his head like a geeeetar.


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2012)

I do believe that would make me all warm a fuzzy feeling...lol


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 5, 2012)

i'm not normally your go-to-girl with the music videos, but when 2 of the 4 are on your "honey do list" well, you know.... 

[video=youtube;8JjQGt7WjK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JjQGt7WjK0&amp;feature=related[/video]

you have to be patient with this one (or ff to around 0:50)
[video=youtube;zf2aIVKp1OY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf2aIVKp1OY[/video]

rammstein cover ft. nina hagen (aka the *2* classically-trained-gone-heavy powerhouses collaboration *squeals like little girl*)
[video=youtube;oSSCtM2c7jc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSSCtM2c7jc[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

What's up kitty kat? Have you had a chance to look at my new setup? Pop over and tell me what you think when you get a chance.
https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/508316-vert-beansly-style.html


----------



## Joedank (Feb 7, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> this one has a slightly different feel from my other videos.
> not surprisingly, i didn't feel it coming together quite like the other ones - sorry if it feels a bit choppy, i'm feeling a bit that way myself.
> 
> [video=youtube;yyvWft-_7ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyvWft-_7ng[/video]


This is why I love you kitty!! 
I learn each time you put up a vid!!
You are pro!!! 
My life is so choppy now too!! It is snowing so much in telluride it is taking my focus from the cali house and thus my girl is displeased !! But THINGS are so good if you Base life on "things" ...
So fill me in how's your child? Manlove?? Are things well?? I know your stacking chips like me but is it full filling your desires??
I guess I am hoping it gets easier with relationships under this same pressure of harvest and grow ... Harvest & grow... 
After awhile it is trying on the psyche to be in motion "growing " all the time...
Guess I am just whining on your tight ass thread!! 
Love you and respect all you and your man do !!!


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 7, 2012)

Joedank said:


> This is why I love you kitty!!
> I learn each time you put up a vid!!
> You are pro!!!
> My life is so choppy now too!! It is snowing so much in telluride it is taking my focus from the cali house and thus my girl is displeased !! But THINGS are so good if you Base life on "things" ...
> ...


joe! we missed you (well at least I did).
whine away joe, you're always welcome here. 
so you're back and forth across the country all the time right? that can't be easy on your relationship; she just misses you. even i can be a total GIRL when it comes to the plants coming before me sometimes. you'd think i would know better considering all the BS i put up from them. and then hormones happen and i'm like "fuck you, you're all greedy skanks, keeping my man away from me....." yasmine is having some sort of P issue (i think) and it's pissing me off. 
child is -opinionated- (he comes by it honestly), manlove is off gathering materials for a hoophouse, hopefully it's spring now (i don't see any below-freeze dips in the longrange but THAT's real meaningful....), thanks for asking. 
if the tough times are what grow us the fuck up, we should be grateful for them yeah? easier said than done.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 7, 2012)

Ohhh shit hoop house I have been pricing forever flowering auto light dep! I am in love with the 20x48 northern latitude ... May just spring fir it...

But a pipe bender and 40 foot top rail from chain link fence will make a bad ass setup too 

Yes I am traveling too much . She is not top priority in the day to day but is my TOP priority in my big picture focus... Hope that makes sense...
It brings me joy to hear you learn so much from struggle .. I hope to get there someday... I fight aginst all forms change like a baby;(

Children are Sooo smart when raised in a learning environment ... Too smart.. seen and not heard all that jazz


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 7, 2012)

are you kidding? i hate change as much as the next kitty. kicking and screaming i go. 
and the learning is only ever in retrospect. i can only hope that when one situation reminds me of another i don't just get reactionary about it. and again, that's all well and good in words, but the kitty behind these words is not nearly so composed. i'm just a doofus groping around in the dark, and the older i get the more that becomes obvious. it's only since hitting my 30s that i'm able to at least bear the universe's cruel jokes with a grim chuckle.


----------



## troutie (Feb 8, 2012)

its nice enough... kinda has that earlydoors moody feel


----------



## fumble (Feb 8, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> are you kidding? i hate change as much as the next kitty. kicking and screaming i go.
> and the learning is only ever in retrospect. i can only hope that when one situation reminds me of another i don't just get reactionary about it. and again, that's all well and good in words, but the kitty behind these words is not nearly so composed. i'm just a doofus groping around in the dark, and the older i get the more that becomes obvious. it's only since hitting my 30s that i'm able to at least bear the universe's cruel jokes with a grim chuckle.


lol....right there with you miss mello.


----------



## lamabile85 (Feb 8, 2012)

I love T5's now for veg. I am using a six bulb T5 Badboy, and it is working great. I am purchasing a twelve bulb T5 this month for veg within a 4x4 tent. If it wasn't for researching and looking at your results Kitty, I never would have tried nor seen the results for myself. 

Thanks.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 8, 2012)

fumble said:


> lol....right there with you miss mello.


lol, i just couldn't be leaving joe with the impression that i'm all philosophical and stoic about life's curveballs when i'm SO NOT.


----------



## fumble (Feb 8, 2012)

Kinda hard to be philosophical when that curve ball hits you right in the face right?


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 8, 2012)

lamabile85 said:


> I love T5's now for veg. I am using a six bulb T5 Badboy, and it is working great. I am purchasing a twelve bulb T5 this month for veg within a 4x4 tent. If it wasn't for researching and looking at your results Kitty, I never would have tried nor seen the results for myself.
> 
> Thanks.


happy to help.... thanks for the kind words. posts like this make my riu time worthwhile.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 8, 2012)

fumble said:


> Kinda hard to be philosophical when that curve ball hits you right in the face right?


preeeeecisely. or if it's a knuckleball and you're like what? where did it go? fuck!


----------



## 0calli (Feb 8, 2012)

I love your grow room setup so much kitty do you use xbrite hps bulbs ?


mellokitty said:


> thank you for joining in, i felt that a fresh grow deserved a fresh journal.
> 
> a couple of room shots:
> 
> ...


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 8, 2012)

0calli said:


> I love your grow room setup so much kitty do you use xbrite hps bulbs ?


thanks for stopping in cal
just good ol' sylvanias for now -- ushio or horti next time we re-up.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 8, 2012)

Ohh I'm always lurking and admiring her kitty for sure hehehehe


----------



## Joedank (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh kitty you just come off very zen 
I just hit 30 and am just waking up to see who I am! An I love me alot almost too much

Any who on to hot button grow topics I just found out that superthrive contains my favorite growth stimulant triocontinal as does AN's nirvana and a host of other organic aids ... Alfalfa being the obvious one...can't see to find my link with a full list but a rose growing web site recommends 4T superthrive to 32gal water. As a mantaince dose at the set of buds and two weeks in.... I guess the word is less is more and a drop per gallon every watering is enough.... 
I used nirvana for years and have dropped it due to consistency issues...
Foliar application seems to encourage" breaking" or stacking as we say... 
Anywho just kinda scratching to up my yields without buying more yellow bottles
Want to increase yields and fruit and flower quality? Then look for products containing tricantonal. Triacontanol is a fatty alcohol also known as melissyl alcohol or myricyl alcohol found in plant cuticle waxes, in beeswax, or in alfalfa meal. Triacontanol stimulates faster growth rates in plants by rapidly increasing the number of basal breaks in the plant. It improves plant growth in almost every aspect of the plant, and it helps promote better root growth, increases fruit and flower size, increases quality and yield of fruits and flowers and improves respiration and photosynthetic activity within the plant. Triacontanol is an active ingredient in may flower enhancement products.

Some products that contain triacontanol are Super Thrive, GreenPlanet Nutrients Massive and W-8, Cannas Boost and Bio-Boost, Advanced Nutrients Nirvana and Iguana Juice, as well as Down to Earths Alfalfa Meal. Alfalfa meal and can be directly amended to your soil or brewed as a tea. If you want to make an alfalfa tea, use two cups of alfalfa meal to 2.5 gallons of water. Steep the alfalfa meal for 2 to 3 days and water in with your nutrients or add it to your other biological and fungal teas. Alfalfa tea and triacontanol in general is more effective used as a foliar spray. While it can be watered in to the root system, you get a lot more miles using it as a foliar application.

Things to consider when using any nutrient  dont overdo it. You may be thinking, I want to use as much of this stuff as possible, but too much of anything is a bad thing. When using products that contain triacontanol, use the recommended dosage and trust that the company knows their product and dosage rate. Step up your gardening game with tricantonal products and see the results!

Copy from ehydro web


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 9, 2012)

Joedank said:


> Oh kitty you just come off very zen
> I just hit 30 and am just waking up to see who I am! An I love me alot almost too much
> 
> Any who on to hot button grow topics I just found out that superthrive contains my favorite growth stimulant triocontinal as does AN's nirvana and a host of other organic aids ... Alfalfa being the obvious one...can't see to find my link with a full list but a rose growing web site recommends 4T superthrive to 32gal water. As a mantaince dose at the set of buds and two weeks in.... I guess the word is less is more and a drop per gallon every watering is enough....
> ...


ST HAS TRIACONTANOL???? this is very exciting news; i love that stuff.
4tsp eh? that's like half the little bottle......

it's the main reason i started pulling alfalfa meal in the mellotea - i'm wondering about the N content for late flower though....?


----------



## troutie (Feb 9, 2012)

i'm now 33 .... 34 this year ... felt great at 30 (like brand new) .... now rocking on towards "Mid thirtys" and i feel like crap


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 9, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> ST HAS TRIACONTANOL???? this is very exciting news; i love that stuff.
> 4tsp eh? that's like half the little bottle......
> 
> it's the main reason i started pulling alfalfa meal in the mellotea - i'm wondering about the N content for late flower though....?


The nitrogen content is there, but it's very slow to release it all. I wouldn't rely on that as your main N source...


----------



## fumble (Feb 9, 2012)

troutie said:


> i'm now 33 .... 34 this year ... felt great at 30 (like brand new) .... now rocking on towards "Mid thirtys" and i feel like crap


Wait til you're almost 45 like me...lol


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 9, 2012)

here's another one: what poop is better for later in flower? bat or seabird?


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 9, 2012)

troutie said:


> i'm now 33 .... 34 this year ... felt great at 30 (like brand new) .... now rocking on towards "Mid thirtys" and i feel like crap





fumble said:


> Wait til you're almost 45 like me...lol


i'm still bitter at my guidance counsellors for not telling me that my warranty would run out shortly after adulthood.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 9, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> ST HAS TRIACONTANOL???? this is very exciting news; i love that stuff.
> 4tsp eh? that's like half the little bottle......
> 
> it's the main reason i started pulling alfalfa meal in the mellotea - i'm wondering about the N content for late flower though....?


It can't be a lot though cause the triacontanol is what makes them expensive. The article I read said something like a hundred thousand euros per kilo or something [can't find citation]. ST is expensive, but not that much.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 9, 2012)

Beansly said:


> It can't be a lot though cause the triacontanol is what makes them expensive. The article I read said something like a hundred thousand euros per kilo or something [can't find citation]. ST is expensive, but not that much.


depends how they're sourcing it though. alfalfa's dirt cheap; for the amount we're looking for for our plants, it's easily conceivable that they're doing a plant-based extraction/concentration rather than using the pure form (which is almost always more expensive than the raw materials involved; the extraction process makes it that way).


----------



## Beansly (Feb 9, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> depends how they're sourcing it though. alfalfa's dirt cheap; for the amount we're looking for for our plants, it's easily conceivable that they're doing a plant-based extraction/concentration rather than using the pure form (which is almost always more expensive than the raw materials involved; the extraction process makes it that way).


...you so smart
garsh...


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 9, 2012)

Love checkin in here as well. Madd space and even more power!


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 9, 2012)

Beansly said:


> ...you so smart
> garsh...


nnnaaah, i just happen to know that alfalfa's like, $13/20lb (even less at aggie places i bet) and that 20lb will probably last me and my 50+ gallons per feeding at least a couple years.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2012)

I just fed a eight hour veg tea nice easy kinda bump for the root zone...
32gallons h2o at 230ppm (ro water plus my well water for trace)
Ten cups worm poo
Three cups alfalfa meal
Two cups dry molasses 
One cup whole wheat flour (bacteria boost carb source)
Half cup braggs liquid aminos

It is not high in ppm but I was just reading that alfalfa steeped for two days at 20:1 water to meal will torch roots but have only good affects foliar style...! Kinda Coo 
So the yellow bottle final will really up your yeilds and it is touted as organic source for trico


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 10, 2012)

Joedank said:


> I just fed a eight hour veg tea nice easy kinda bump for the root zone...
> 32gallons h2o at 230ppm (ro water plus my well water for trace)
> Ten cups worm poo
> Three cups alfalfa meal
> ...


....... and that's for veg? must try that next time i have veggers.
yeah, i keep hearing good things about yellow bottle final but no thanks on the paclobutrazol.....


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 10, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Love checkin in here as well. Madd space and even more power!


thanks for stopping in boyz.....


----------



## troutie (Feb 10, 2012)

i like bat shit ...... i live near the coast and gulls crap on me almost daily ... bats don't seem to crap on me... so i favor the the bats droppings.... its only a personal thing


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> ....... and that's for veg? must try that next time i have veggers.
> yeah, i keep hearing good things about yellow bottle final but no thanks on the paclobutrazol.....


Paclobuzatrol!!!??? I did not know that is in there! Well then I am not gonna use it even for a trial;(
I have many aquantences in the biz that just add add add. Anything that anyone says will up yeilds...
My first experience with this was "gravity" then snow storm . Both proven c-20 and Paclobuzatrol containing products. The bottle only says kelp extract... This is like "superbud" all over again. (witch was repacked as bud dragon)
These products are aginst the law in cali due to cancer risks associated with ingestion . 
I am talking chemsuit stuff that my brothers in arms spray on plants and in soil not knowing buildup issues or how pgr's on your skin build up in your liver... Hormones and such are dangerous very...


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking good dude nice grow! best of luck.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 10, 2012)

Joedank said:


> Paclobuzatrol!!!??? I did not know that is in there! Well then I am not gonna use it even for a trial;(
> I have many aquantences in the biz that just add add add. Anything that anyone says will up yeilds...
> My first experience with this was "gravity" then snow storm . Both proven c-20 and Paclobuzatrol containing products. The bottle only says kelp extract... This is like "superbud" all over again. (witch was repacked as bud dragon)
> These products are aginst the law in cali due to cancer risks associated with ingestion .
> I am talking chemsuit stuff that my brothers in arms spray on plants and in soil not knowing buildup issues or how pgr's on your skin build up in your liver... Hormones and such are dangerous very...


i read an article about how that's why it's being pulled from cali shelves but damned if i can find it now........


----------



## Joedank (Feb 10, 2012)

My big issue is homies using pgr's and such every year as they build up in soils and runoffs...


----------



## fumble (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey miss mello...look what I did! Hash oil capsules (Bad Kitty Smiles Kicks ASSSSSS). I got 27 using 6 gms of dry ice kief and 2 (ok, maybe 3) tsp coconut oil. *note to self, sift the kief first for larger particles. I took one the first night before I froze it per the recipe. I didn't sleep _all_ night, but the sleep I got was solid. I took 2 last night after they were complete and got the same kind of sleep. I got I think about 5 solid hours each night which is pretty effin goooood. I think these would knock a normal person on their ass. I have a seriously high tolerance. But I'm highhhhhhh right now. lol I have taken two of the capsules, eaten a container of my caramel corn, then ate a couple of my peanut butter chocolate cookies crumbled up in some red velvet cake ice cream. I think I may even take another capsule when I take my melatonin and temazepam. On second thought, I wont...starting to get woozy. 

Oh wow! I just realized I hijacked your thread. Sorry.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 11, 2012)

i really have to get around to trying those sometime........


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 11, 2012)

video update..........

[video=youtube;XHoe73wiYf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHoe73wiYf0[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 11, 2012)

Joedank said:


> I just fed a eight hour veg tea nice easy kinda bump for the root zone...
> 32gallons h2o at 230ppm (ro water plus my well water for trace)
> Ten cups worm poo
> Three cups alfalfa meal
> ...


another question about this...... do you just put it all loose in there and feed it to them solids and everything or.....?


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 11, 2012)

troutie said:


> i like bat shit ...... i live near the coast and gulls crap on me almost daily ... bats don't seem to crap on me... so i favor the the bats droppings.... its only a personal thing


you should save that shit.... it's (in the words of guy fieri) MONEY. 
have you seen the "caves" episode of Planet Earth, where there's the 10meter pile of batshit? i can think of soooooo many people whose first thought would've been "_lookit all that fresh fertilizer......*homerdrooling*" _


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Feb 11, 2012)

Love the video update kitty 
Time to smoke....lol


----------



## fumble (Feb 12, 2012)

Love the video miss mello. Is that Nina Simone?


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 12, 2012)

fumble said:


> Love the video miss mello. Is that Nina Simone?


her name is iyeoka okoawo -- isn't her voice just amazing? <3 <3 <3
(funny tho: when you watch her stuff on youtube there's almost always a nina simone video in the sidebar 'recommends')


----------



## troutie (Feb 12, 2012)

10m pile of bat crap would take hours to shift .... worth every shovel though


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 12, 2012)

troutie said:


> 10m pile of bat crap would take hours to shift .... worth every shovel though


[video]http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/planet-earth-making-caves.html[/video]

(motherlode @ 0:32 or so)


----------



## troutie (Feb 13, 2012)

that is some pile  .... bit too creepy for me though ... not a massive fan of creepy crawleys


----------



## Joedank (Feb 13, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> another question about this...... do you just put it all loose in there and feed it to them solids and everything or.....?


I tore the screen off my pump (diaphragm ) so it just shoots right thru  there is always sum eartworm casting to wash out


----------



## XCr4zYX (Feb 19, 2012)

heyyyy kitty, just spent the last couple of days reading throgh this mega loonnnggggg thread and i must say how impressed i am  if only it was legal here im be all involved as I need a new hobby lol, 6 days no update tho ? that dont seem like you ... keep up the good work subbed and rep xx


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Kitty...got any pics for us 
Take Care of Yourself


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 19, 2012)

XCr4zYX said:


> heyyyy kitty, just spent the last couple of days reading throgh this mega loonnnggggg thread and i must say how impressed i am  if only it was legal here im be all involved as I need a new hobby lol, 6 days no update tho ? that dont seem like you ... keep up the good work subbed and rep xx


lol, guilty as charged, i'm working on an update right now...... it's just been a combo of our crazy life and my intermittent moodiness-- it doesn't happen often but when it strikes i'm anything but creative.
thanks for stopping in


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Feb 19, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> lol, guilty as charged, i'm working on an update right now...... it's just been a combo of our crazy life and my intermittent moodiness-- it doesn't happen often but when it strikes i'm anything but creative.
> thanks for stopping in


Darn...I will probable be in bed when you get done. But I will swing by tomorrow


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 19, 2012)

TheTruSmokr said:


> Darn...I will probable be in bed when you get done. But I will swing by tomorrow


thanks tru... no pressure or anything... lol: j/k )


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 20, 2012)

so, this time i decided to give some airtime to the rescue orphans of the bunch:

[video=youtube;6loenLLnHTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6loenLLnHTs[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 20, 2012)

you make it such an art  love your creative thread kitty  now thats what i like to see another female on the forum!! you know how to grow!, my woman says 'fuk yeah!!!' nice work, excuse the language!

if i went away for a few a week its good for me to know my woman can keep my plant growing!
keep growing your beautiful plants +rep 

what a looooooong thread!! wowie


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> you make it such an art  love your creative thread kitty  now thats what i like to see another female on the forum!! you know how to grow!, my woman says 'fuk yeah!!!' nice work, excuse the language!
> 
> if i went away for a few a week its good for me to know my woman can keep my plant growing!
> keep growing your beautiful plants +rep
> ...


thanks flowa.... (and miz flowa.... ) sometimes it can be pretty lonely as a chick in our hobby. i have mr kitty; he's my "beard". *lmao*

 i love how it always chooses right when the dude goes away for something to go haywire (never fails). 

d'ya think it's so long it's intimidating? i'm wondering if i should start fresh again next time..... but there's SO MUCH great info in this thread from everybody.......


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 20, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> thanks flowa.... (and miz flowa.... ) sometimes it can be pretty lonely as a chick in our hobby. i have mr kitty; he's my "beard". *lmao*
> 
> i love how it always chooses right when the dude goes away for something to go haywire (never fails).
> 
> d'ya think it's so long it's intimidating? i'm wondering if i should start fresh again next time..... but there's SO MUCH great info in this thread from everybody.......


yeah i agree, keep this thread going, you're killing it  in a good way!, I'm so baked right now, u know when you nearly dribble, or is that just me. or my oil. probably me. did that make any sense? umm yeah....go for it kitty!

edit: oh oh, now u got boobies on your thread


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep boobies are good


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 16, 2012)

well that was an adventure.
just when i was starting to get the hang of this macro thingy too.......







edit: strange, my account did way more wonky shit when the doggies thread got closed......


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 19, 2012)

this all really couldn't have had worse timing, i have (can't even believe i'm even typing this) TOO MANY WAKES to attend this week to be recouping my journal. (still not sure whether to  or )

here's the "lost" vids in the meantime, i'll dig up the rest of the pics later......

[video=youtube;wxEubuWV9NI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxEubuWV9NI[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;ySlQeRkPxKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySlQeRkPxKw[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice 

Those leaves that are canoeing and clawing is that a bit of over nutes or just how that strain grows?


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice
> 
> Those leaves that are canoeing and clawing is that a bit of over nutes or just how that strain grows?


honestly, at this stage, i couldn't tell you. 

1) i've never grown this strain. (at least i don't think so...... and i still don't know what the heck it's supposed to be ) (<--i'm NOT bitter )
2) on some of them (namely the mellotea ones), indeed, most likely over-N. we switched back over to the grotek regime last week and the clawing seems at least to have stopped progressing. (speaking of which, if anybody can suggest a lower-N poop for the late flower mellotea for next time i'd be very very grateful.) 
3) i swear i can count at least 3 different phenos going on in there. (more )


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds like you got your hands full!


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sounds like you got your hands full!


always an adventure at the kitties' house......


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

Eitherway it looks dank


----------



## troutie (Mar 20, 2012)

couldn't resist a post last post post hahaha

found this i dont know if it will help as i'm a dunce and have little to no idea about tea making... however this is i think what you asked "* Lower in nitrogen than other manures yet still high in Phosphorous and Potassium &#8211; great for plant growth"

http://desertification.wordpress.com/2008/03/05/the-many-benefits-of-sheep-manure-gardening-tips-n-ideas/

(troutie edit) ... i find it strange how i seem to chip in when poop is mentioned ..... i'll be known as troutie the poo man soon


----------



## hazorazo (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm baaaaaaack! Missed you Kitty!


----------



## Joedank (Mar 21, 2012)

I have sum strains that just claw alittle when the nutes are alittle too "available" .
Now it cAn be too much N but so getting back on a known regimen is a good call.
I use 0-5-0 from peace of mind it has added microbes...
I have given up on teas for indoor plAnts just outdoors now...
Now just on biobizz and sum canna bio boost now and again..
Phat nuggets and great growth gives my c-99 claw when i get to 10ml per L


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Eitherway it looks dank


why thank you  



troutie said:


> couldn't resist a post last post post hahaha
> 
> found this i dont know if it will help as i'm a dunce and have little to no idea about tea making... however this is i think what you asked "* Lower in nitrogen than other manures yet still high in Phosphorous and Potassium &#8211; great for plant growth"
> 
> ...


fantastic link!! will definitely have to look into sheep poop.... i know there are _some_ sheep farmers around. i wonder if goat poop would be similar? *brainflash* --> goats-fed-on-alfalfa poop *ding ding ding*
lol @ troutie the poop guy -- 'sokay, one of my best friends is getting her horticulture degree in pest management and i simply cannot wait to call her "bug lady" 



hazorazo said:


> I'm baaaaaaack! Missed you Kitty!


missed you too mr razo~
i'm glad you're back~



Joedank said:


> I have sum strains that just claw alittle when the nutes are alittle too "available" .
> Now it cAn be too much N but so getting back on a known regimen is a good call.
> I use 0-5-0 from peace of mind it has added microbes...
> I have given up on teas for indoor plAnts just outdoors now...
> ...


man, tea is a whole different ballgame and it's kind of refreshing to feel like a complete noob again.
i'm glad to have my grotek to fall back on; next time i must resist this tendency to go rushing back to it at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 21, 2012)

time for a quick recap


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looking good


the macros are *MUCH *better than my last attempt yeah?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Im seting up a shooting booth! For a crisp macro area! Still learning my d7000 and the macro setings!

But yours are looking good


----------



## troutie (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah been dribbling over the macro shots too..... still waiting to get a decent lens and your pics are getting major jelouse

but have to say very nicely done... i have to really try to not take snaps


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm baaaack!! beautiful work there kitty  shots are looking soo much better, crisp, and true colours, nice work, i know it can be a pain working out how these cameras work, i'm in love with my camera, i take it everywhere, never know what you may see, and on smart mode, i can hit the power button, and its ready to take a photo the moment i release my finger, quick as

love your massive garden, makes me want to move to a legal state


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 22, 2012)

ooh my.. beautiful.<3


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

i just HAVE to add a nice macro shot for your collection kitty, top chick, or kitty should i say!!! this is a shot of a 12 inch high flowering clone i got off a mate, i have a couple the same size, and they stink bigtime, apparently they are amsterdam gold, or he said amster gold, but i looked around on the net and thats what i found, dont know if its genuinely that strain, but it is nice, and will be a nice different taste to what i'm used to....

beautiful colours in the resin worth showing 









[/IMG]


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 22, 2012)

gorgeous colours..... we're starting to see a bit of cloud too (update soon)....


----------



## Joedank (Mar 22, 2012)

Pics look Danky!! One of those phenos looks an awful lot like my "AJ sour d" my og's always throw a greasy leaf in the crown of calyxes ... If that makes any sence .. Been ripping the oil nail pretty hardHope all is well in cansofduh


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 22, 2012)

whatsup joe..... still hitting the tuna bubble.....


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 23, 2012)

video slideshow..... wif porn!

[video=youtube;gqVAlosDyTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqVAlosDyTs[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2012)

wwwwwooooow, i love the way that slideshow glides in and out of the next photo, yummy work there! Those calyxs are swelling bigtime, i can smell it through the screen

rep + 
'like' 'like'


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 23, 2012)

Another wonderful video. That tuna melt looks great but I have to admit that smoking tuna sounds a bit gross - unless it's on a grill of course.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 23, 2012)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to flowamasta again.*



Gastanker said:


> Another wonderful video. That tuna melt looks great but I have to admit that smoking tuna sounds a bit gross - unless it's on a grill of course.


thanks, and it's good, honest!  the flowers smell like tuna salad but the melt has a nice pepper-and-scallion flavour to it. ([email protected] tuna melt!! buddy's gonna love it )


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 23, 2012)

i guess these disappeared in the Oopsie too:

tuna kush


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2012)

wow, u could just scrape that stuff straight off the plant with a razor.....yummmmy, thanx for the 'rep'


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 23, 2012)

You really could just scrape them up. Beautiful shot, wish it was under a MH. Can't imagine how pretty it would look. 



>


----------



## Joedank (Mar 23, 2012)

Utt oh ! I just creamed my shorts macrolicous


----------



## lime73 (Mar 24, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> i guess these disappeared in the Oopsie too:
> 
> tuna kush


OMG kitty my tongue is stuck to the screen..haha looks great!
trichome heaven 

great vid too...as always!!!


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah, it's really too bad about the colour, those were taken in my buddy's all-hps room.
incidentally, my camera has a "foliage" setting that takes a really nice shot even under hps but there's no macro option on that setting.....


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

can u adjust saturation or temperature in macro mode? that helps but if you are limited, gotta do what u can


----------



## troutie (Mar 25, 2012)

its all about the macro.......


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, beautiful shots kitty! The tuna kush sounds appetizing lol


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 25, 2012)

Tuna Kush looks like it's from outer space!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tuna kush hmm wierd name but danky none the less!


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks guys!! more porn soon!!


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 27, 2012)

have time for a quick update this morning:


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 27, 2012)

What's shakin miss kitty? Long time...


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

beautiful update kitty  looks like someone melted glass on your buds , cool contrast rep+


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 27, 2012)

Fantastic pics. Those first two look unreal.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 29, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Fantastic pics. Those first two look unreal.


*ssssshhhh!!*
they're all the same pic.......


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 29, 2012)

a nice shot from under a t5....


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

that shows awesome colours  t5, so that flowered just under t5? or u put that there for pics?


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 29, 2012)

we use the t5's for supplemental overhead..... so i try to move the subject under one of them before i shoot; i find they take the nicest flash-free pics. 

sometimes i'm just plain lazy. tuna was shot in an all-hps environment; i kinda want to get a small single-tube fixture so i can just bring it with. sunblaster makes a cute 18 incher.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 29, 2012)

getting pretty effing close......

[video=youtube;hmIRQO0Wllg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmIRQO0Wllg[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> can u adjust saturation or temperature in macro mode? that helps but if you are limited, gotta do what u can


uh...... duh.......  ??


----------



## curly604 (Mar 30, 2012)

whats up kitty , i was subbed to your thread before the data loss but now im back! things are looking good as always , kinda funny we keep on getting the same strains rockstar and now tuna kush , im about to flip my rockstars into flower and i just harvested some tuna kush! hahaha too funny


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2012)

curly604 said:


> whats up kitty , i was subbed to your thread before the data loss but now im back! things are looking good as always , kinda funny we keep on getting the same strains rockstar and now tuna kush , im about to flip my rockstars into flower and i just harvested some tuna kush! hahaha too funny


tuna kush wasn't mine, actually.... i could have had it, but everytime i've helped with a tuna harvest there's been bananas (did yours have bananas?). that is actually one of our patient-turned-grower's, i think this is his 5th if i remember correctly. so proud of him. 

and and and, i can't remember if this got lost in the shuffle too, but these aren't rockstars *kicks dirt*.
with the exception of one plant, which i swear looks exactly like the rockstar i helped harvest that time, they're a mystery strain (or 3). *kicks dirt again* 
some of them have an awfully HP-ish look to them. speaking of which, collective gardener's teased me before about how BC growers all grow the same strain..... i'll show him some obscure fire yet.  mwahahaha


----------



## curly604 (Mar 30, 2012)

hahahahahahah , thats hilarious , didnt catcht the tuna wasnt yours but its super pretty anyhow  my tuna did not have banana's .... that i could see anyhow but it did develope a few seeds so maybe it did and maybe everyone in bc is growing the same strain ......lol too funny. patient turned grower , thats awesome and 5 so far good work kitty . ahhh yes i completely forgot that they turned out not to be rockstars  , well as long as they turn out nice thats all that matters im really excited for mine to be done up and this blueberry i picked up from VSB is very good too i hear, come and check my grow if ya got time and havent already its in the sig  happy growing and glad to see your still keeping it real on the west coast 16000 watts .... yes please


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 30, 2012)

ahaha. Can't say that tuna doesn't look like that mystery strain tho 

Looking amazing as usual kitty

EDIT: wont let me rep you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 30, 2012)

kitty kitty kitty


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 30, 2012)

thats beeeeautiful


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

looks like you're right on the money there kitty 

starting to see some slight ambering, nice and ripe for sure, those calyxs are swollen to the max, that happened quick!! that last bit of swelling


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> ahaha. Can't say that tuna doesn't look like that mystery strain tho
> 
> Looking amazing as usual kitty
> 
> EDIT: wont let me rep you


thanks roachie.... 

i've been getting the "you must spread it around" message an AWFUL lot lately.....


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> looks like you're right on the money there kitty
> 
> starting to see some slight ambering, nice and ripe for sure, those calyxs are swollen to the max, that happened quick!! that last bit of swelling


yer tellin me! it was fucking *emotional* until, like, week 5 1/2-ish when they finally started doing something.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> yer tellin me! it was fucking *emotional* until, like, week 5 1/2-ish when they finally started doing something.


i know exactly what you mean! , everyone was askin me...whens the frost coming? you said there was gonna be heaps of frost, and i was like "just wait a bit, haven't given her swell yet!!" gotta be that right time, so the buds know when to produce that icky sticky resin!!

your pics have been getting better kitty 

so how much longer u think?? i won't guess as i'm not up with your style of growing


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> thats beeeeautiful


thanks sunnyboyyyyyyy *mrowr*


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i know exactly what you mean! , everyone was askin me...whens the frost coming? you said there was gonna be heaps of frost, and i was like "just wait a bit, haven't given her swell yet!!" gotta be that right time, so the buds know when to produce that icky sticky resin!!
> 
> your pics have been getting better kitty
> 
> so how much longer u think?? i won't guess as i'm not up with your style of growing


oh, most definitely very soon......


----------



## Joedank (Mar 30, 2012)

I estimate 212 grams per plant


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 30, 2012)

yummmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 31, 2012)

Joedank said:


> I estimate 212 grams per plant



wouldn't that be nice.....


----------



## phuzy (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice! sub'd up


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> i guess these disappeared in the Oopsie too:
> 
> tuna kush


Trade ya!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 4, 2012)

phuzy said:


> Nice! sub'd up


welcome!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Trade ya!


*meeoooow*


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 4, 2012)

one of the nice things about porn is that when you look at enough of it, you start seeing it behind your eyelids when you close your eyes......


----------



## curly604 (Apr 4, 2012)

nice close ups kitty very trippy when ya look at em for a while and ya see em in your eyes


----------



## F A B (Apr 4, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> thats beeeeautiful



no doubt and amazing quality on the pics 
hey kitty may i ask what kind of camera u use and if u say cell phone im going to stomp mine to pieces


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> one of the nice things about porn is that when you look at enough of it, you start seeing it behind your eyelids when you close your eyes......


Very impressive, Kitty.





I'm trying to impress you back. Is it working?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2012)

So on point. Stopped by to check. Left a little happier. And I didn't even smoke any!


----------



## F A B (Apr 4, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> So on point. Stopped by to check. Left a little happier. And I didn't even smoke any!


man just looking at it made me feel high


----------



## raiderman (Apr 4, 2012)

ns video and weight on the plants.great job,,lookin at yure plants and smokin this silver haze maxe it even sweeter.gro on my friend.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

yes kitty meeeeeeeeeeaoooooooooowwwww


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gorgeous kitty 

I have a few monsters that have been vegging under my t5 badboy for almost 3 months now in a vacant closet. I know you use them and enjoy the t5 veg porn...want to see them?


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 6, 2012)

curly604 said:


> nice close ups kitty very trippy when ya look at em for a while and ya see em in your eyes


yup, i've been working on a harvest video and all i can see is rainbowy mushrooms when i close my eyes...... no complaints here 



F A B said:


> no doubt and amazing quality on the pics
> hey kitty may i ask what kind of camera u use and if u say cell phone im going to stomp mine to pieces


it's a canon somethingsomething hs300, i've been having WAY too much fun with it.



lordjin said:


> Very impressive, Kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice jinjin. i'm impressed.



afrawfraw said:


> So on point. Stopped by to check. Left a little happier. And I didn't even smoke any!


thanks for stopping by! glad to spread a little happiness! 



raiderman said:


> ns video and weight on the plants.great job,,lookin at yure plants and smokin this silver haze maxe it even sweeter.gro on my friend.


mmmmmmm haven't had the ol' ssh (or any haze in fact) for a while..... 



flowamasta said:


> yes kitty meeeeeeeeeeaoooooooooowwwww


rowr fsssst 



roachclip420 said:


> Gorgeous kitty
> 
> I have a few monsters that have been vegging under my t5 badboy for almost 3 months now in a vacant closet. I know you use them and enjoy the t5 veg porn...want to see them?


HELL YES~!! i love veg porn!


----------



## F A B (Apr 6, 2012)

kitty i found it the nikon powershot elph 300 hs not a bad price either i need to get one 
i buy cameras off ebay that lense wont open on and then find one with broke screen and make one goosd a camera for like $20 bucks lol
will add that to my list of cameras to look for thanks and repped and like i said u have awesome setup


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 9, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> HELL YES~!! i love veg porn!


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow those close ups are such a tease, I wish my weed was that D:


----------



## curly604 (Apr 10, 2012)

how is everything coming along kitty? did i hear you say harvest ? hope all turned out well and would love to hear about it and maybe see few pics if ya got em


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

here is a nice shot for your page kitty  if you want to remove go right ahead, the camera is working its little ass off


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 10, 2012)

curly604 said:


> how is everything coming along kitty? did i hear you say harvest ? hope all turned out well and would love to hear about it and maybe see few pics if ya got em


waiting on video upload

*jeopardy music*


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> here is a nice shot for your page kitty  if you want to remove go right ahead, the camera is working its little ass off


gorgeous colours!! so tell me...... are you a flasher or no?


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 10, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> View attachment 2113658
> View attachment 2113659
> View attachment 2113660


very nice!! are you still rocking the NL cross?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 10, 2012)

The day is good. About to water my babies. If I can find the charger for my cam, I'll update the journal. Hope all is well in Mello Kitty's land.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 10, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> The day is good. About to water my babies. If I can find the charger for my cam, I'll update the journal. Hope all is well in Mello Kitty's land.


i think i'm gonna spend the day in the other flower garden with the posies and bulbs.  it's trying really hard to be nice out. i think it'll make it.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 10, 2012)

harvest slideshow (i'll post some pics later):

[video=youtube;QMWc-GnMlR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMWc-GnMlR8[/video]


----------



## psari (Apr 10, 2012)

Mega lurker psari says Thank You. For some reason this last video really inspired me to say Thank You. 

Gratitude for the music and the compositions using your labor of love. Always appreciated and I look forward to them when they pop-up on the tube feed.

Just figured you might like to know there are others sharing, even if some of us are very quiet.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> gorgeous colours!! so tell me...... are you a flasher or no?


flash allows the colours to saturate the lens, without its just all green, have a few shots without, let me have a looksie 

without flash  so yeah, i'm more of a 'flasher'! but the green still looks nice and vivid, and very clear, either way really


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> harvest slideshow (i'll post some pics later):
> 
> [video=youtube;QMWc-GnMlR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMWc-GnMlR8[/video]


beeeeeautiful slide show vid kitty  nice easy listening music, got me wanting a bowl 

100 marks for clarity and creativity! You give erbs a good name, and you make it seem so beautiful, and harmless, which it is ofcourse!
your photos are Grade A1...perfect timing with the slight amber trichs, you have got this down to more than a fine art kitty, u were made to grow this beautiful herb, and you have made the experience that much more memorable. KUDOS
+rep!!!!!

perfect


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 10, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> very nice!! are you still rocking the NL cross?


The blueberry x nl? NO! I wish though  I had it in a greenhouse at a buddies and the rippers got to it. They also got his indoor equip while he was gone for a week towards the end of outdoor season so all his clones died. I didn't even get a chance to smoke it  Its a local oregon blueberry cross so I know someone around has it, I'm just still on the hunt for it. It smelled like a fresh blueberry fruit bowl while it was growing.

EDIT: I feel like I haven't given you rep in years...it still wont let me give it to you


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 10, 2012)

Ah, videos... makes being lazy so much easier.  Great job as ofc, as normal.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 11, 2012)

psari said:


> Mega lurker psari says Thank You. For some reason this last video really inspired me to say Thank You.
> 
> Gratitude for the music and the compositions using your labor of love. Always appreciated and I look forward to them when they pop-up on the tube feed.
> 
> Just figured you might like to know there are others sharing, even if some of us are very quiet.


thank you soooooo much for the kind words; i seem to have a couple of lurkers who shoot me the occasional rep, but they never SAY anything in the forums so i can't get them back.
(y'all know who you are and thank you all too! )



flowamasta said:


> flash allows the colours to saturate the lens, without its just all green, have a few shots without, let me have a looksie
> 
> without flash  so yeah, i'm more of a 'flasher'! but the green still looks nice and vivid, and very clear, either way really


verrrry nice....
so you think i'd get better colours out of my shots with flash? i find i get a lot of "false whites" in the trichs when i flash them.... been trying not to since i read tanker's tutorial.
i'd love to try some 'under the sun' shots but our girls are a bit too big to casually bring one outside (although that'd be entertaining as hell) 



flowamasta said:


> beeeeeautiful slide show vid kitty  nice easy listening music, got me wanting a bowl
> 
> 100 marks for clarity and creativity! You give erbs a good name, and you make it seem so beautiful, and harmless, which it is ofcourse!
> your photos are Grade A1...perfect timing with the slight amber trichs, you have got this down to more than a fine art kitty, u were made to grow this beautiful herb, and you have made the experience that much more memorable. KUDOS
> ...


thank youuuuuuuuu, so in case you were wondering it's the original shot followed by the macros i extracted from it. 
i'm glad you liked the tune, i know some people found maryjane lamond's voice annoying back when this track was topping the charts. 



roachclip420 said:


> The blueberry x nl? NO! I wish though  I had it in a greenhouse at a buddies and the rippers got to it. They also got his indoor equip while he was gone for a week towards the end of outdoor season so all his clones died. I didn't even get a chance to smoke it  Its a local oregon blueberry cross so I know someone around has it, I'm just still on the hunt for it. It smelled like a fresh blueberry fruit bowl while it was growing.
> 
> EDIT: I feel like I haven't given you rep in years...it still wont let me give it to you


yeah, it feels like i've been having to "spread it around" more lately too..... hm.

oh noes! death to all rippers. lazy motherless fucks. 
i hear down in oregon you have a cut of the real mccoy shishkaberry floating around as a clone...... if that's true i'm jellllyyyyyyy. 



Gastanker said:


> Ah, videos... makes being lazy so much easier.  Great job as ofc, as normal.


thanksya, i'm quite enjoying the last couple. 

what's ofc?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 11, 2012)

ofc means "of course" ofc.  Not sure why the "as" is there.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 11, 2012)

this may only be available in canada but if you can watch it it's VERY VERY informative.....

it's a "nature of things" (david suzuki) episode about plant behaviours - the nitty-gritty science behind how plants seek out nutrient etc.
there's also a great segment about how plants respond to threats -- predator-specific toxins and suchlike. at 18:47 there's an interesting segment about how when a certain caterpillar eats the trichomes off a wild tobacco plant, its body odour changes to alert its predators of its presence. 

root competition, the social lives of plants, parent plants "taking care" of its seedlings, it's all quite fascinating. 

if you can't watch it on cbc player, the title of the episode is "smarty plants" 

http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Shows/The_Nature_of_Things/1242300217/ID=2214084211


----------



## curly604 (Apr 11, 2012)

hello kitty  im gonna have to check that doc out anything done by the great david suzuki is worth taking a look at , how was the harvest? lots of hours put in trimming i bet , has it dried up yet? any possibility of hearing what the end dry weight for a gorgeous grow like this might be? cheers kitty i cant wait to have a setup like yours going ...... 16000w of led :O can you imagine ........


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 11, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> this may only be available in canada but if you can watch it it's VERY VERY informative.....
> 
> it's a "nature of things" (david suzuki) episode about plant behaviours - the nitty-gritty science behind how plants seek out nutrient etc.
> there's also a great segment about how plants respond to threats -- predator-specific toxins and suchlike. at 18:47 there's an interesting segment about how when a certain caterpillar eats the trichomes off a wild tobacco plant, its body odour changes to alert its predators of its presence.
> ...



Yeah, sadly we here in the states can't view that. I've searched the past 20 minutes in vain... sad panda


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> thank you soooooo much for the kind words; i seem to have a couple of lurkers who shoot me the occasional rep, but they never SAY anything in the forums so i can't get them back.
> (y'all know who you are and thank you all too! )
> 
> 
> ...


regarding the flash, your flash can't be too bright, my samsung does lack a bright flash, but if you have a steady hand, and adjust the shutter speeds right and using the zoom to alternate distances away from the bud, cause different distances, even by an inch or 2 can vastly change the brightness of the flash, i use high aperture, extreme iso, and shutter speed 1500th of sec and if i zoom in about 10% with that setting i can nearly focus the whole bud, being able to focus and zoom in from a distance allows you to get a much more wider focus angle. The closer you are the more centred the focus will be, again i play with multi-focus, and centre focus, aswell as select focus, (which is really cool and allows you to centre a bud, and focus on the surroundings, useless but a neat feature) but you then can select the section of the LCD you want to focus in on.. I like my flash pics better, but between the 2 it's a balance of what the natural reproduction of colours really is. without flash....just too green, but nice, with flash, more colours than really are, but beeeeautiful sexy images


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 11, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> yeah, it feels like i've been having to "spread it around" more lately too..... hm.
> 
> oh noes! death to all rippers. lazy motherless fucks.
> i hear down in oregon you have a cut of the real mccoy shishkaberry floating around as a clone...... if that's true i'm jellllyyyyyyy.


Yes we do! I had my hands on one at the same time as that bb x nl. Same story  If only I didn't bring all my genetics over there while I was moving  There is also a shiskaberry x bros grim c99 cut out here too. You can even get the seeds up on cannazon for it.

Put those t5 veggies under the hps sun day after I took those other pics


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 11, 2012)

You guys just need a like button like I have...


----------



## curly604 (Apr 12, 2012)

bahahahahhaha , cant be rick rolled in canada it seems , the beavers tought us better than that!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 12, 2012)

tanker with the rick roll? there goes my faith in humanity...... (j/k ) 

curly i'm a cbc.ca/video JUNKIE. you can watch all of dr suzuki's output since 2008 on there. (sorry wolvie. i'm sure it'll turn up on u-tub soon enough.)
oh and our final weight: [tongueincheek] you know that as HC DG's, us law-abiding citizens don't produce more than our allotted storage limit at a time[/tongue]......


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> regarding the flash, your flash can't be too bright, my samsung does lack a bright flash, but if you have a steady hand, and adjust the shutter speeds right and using the zoom to alternate distances away from the bud, cause different distances, even by an inch or 2 can vastly change the brightness of the flash, i use high aperture, extreme iso, and shutter speed 1500th of sec and if i zoom in about 10% with that setting i can nearly focus the whole bud, being able to focus and zoom in from a distance allows you to get a much more wider focus angle. The closer you are the more centred the focus will be, again i play with multi-focus, and centre focus, aswell as select focus, (which is really cool and allows you to centre a bud, and focus on the surroundings, useless but a neat feature) but you then can select the section of the LCD you want to focus in on.. I like my flash pics better, but between the 2 it's a balance of what the natural reproduction of colours really is. without flash....just too green, but nice, with flash, more colours than really are, but beeeeautiful sexy images


good info here!
i can't use my zoom for closeups -- too shaky -- i guess i'm gonna hafta get a tripod now huh?


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 12, 2012)

*kicks massive rock, stubs toe, has hissy fit, breaks nail*

massive power outage this weekend -- forgot half my sugarleaf in the freezer -- doh -- 

*triple facepalm*


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 12, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> *kicks massive rock, stubs toe, has hissy fit, breaks nail*
> 
> massive power outage this weekend -- forgot half my sugarleaf in the freezer -- doh --
> 
> *triple facepalm*


^^Dislike^^

I'm so sorry. I live in an area that has black outs, and I worry every winter...


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ is it moldy? Freezer burned? 
Might be ok to use...
At least you did not get fucked up last night and bring home sum rebound Lovin who promptly exclaimed " man it smells good here" then annoyed you for hrs...
These last few months have been tough . Broke up with girl, separated shoulder, torn rotator cuff, knee into chin destroying three teeth(bad skiing accident) 
So now I get a painkillered up to do anything and it has affected my judgement BAD.,,
Oh well things will get better


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 12, 2012)

it's mush-tastic and has a bit of catpee smell.
well, silver-lining time, i guess -- at least i have the other half, which was in my buddy's freezer on the other side of town so i still have that.

what is the deal with the blackouts? still don't really get that whole thingy..... 

oh joe, i've been wondering where you've been and here you've been having a rough time of it...... *headcuddles* 
at least you can provide yourself some topnotch painkillers..... inside and out. i'd take a hall pass from mr kitty to be your rebound. (<- omg i did NOT just say that.) (gaining cougar points errrrrday!!  ) 

everything will be ok, joe, hang in there, you're a good guy.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 12, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> tanker with the rick roll? there goes my faith in humanity...... (j/k )
> 
> curly i'm a cbc.ca/video JUNKIE. you can watch all of dr suzuki's output since 2008 on there. (sorry wolvie. i'm sure it'll turn up on u-tub soon enough.)
> oh and our final weight: [tongueincheek] you know that as HC DG's, us law-abiding citizens don't produce more than our allotted storage limit at a time[/tongue]......


ahhhhh coool kitty i get ya no worries , could i ask what your allotted storage limit is? just to get an idea


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 18, 2012)

curly604 said:


> ahhhhh coool kitty i get ya no worries , could i ask what your allotted storage limit is? just to get an idea


have yet to come across one for more than 450gs. 

in other news, mr kitty has completely lost it. in a good way. pics to follow. omg you guys.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

That sucks Joe dank, hope all goes well for you 

kitty  cheeky!... can't wait for some pics


----------



## curly604 (Apr 19, 2012)

sup kitty thaks for the info! , cant wait for the pics ;/ vid ...... i know you always make a vid up  although i have to bust out my other browser to view it i always do


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 20, 2012)

last night, i took the biggest dab/bonghit that a gangster family princess had ever seen. 

on that note, i would like to wish all our brothers and sisters a 

 VERY HAPPY 420 EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 kitty!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 20, 2012)

no shit, happy 420!! would you believe the city of Adelaide was celebrating it!!?? i celebrated in the comfort of home!!


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Apr 27, 2012)

awesome thread. My brain hurts from all the information whores on here haha, took me a week to finally read all the way through. Your setup is gangster and your plants are beautiful! Thankyou for taking all the time to put together such nice videos and pictures


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

What's shakin' Kit-Kat?


----------



## lime73 (Apr 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> What's shakin' Kit-Kat?


 LIKE


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 28, 2012)

awwwwwwww *sniffles*
you guys are super sweet.
i've just been in a fantastically pissy mood lately and figured it best not to forum altogether until my period showed up (which it did). our female viewers will know what i'm talking about when i say this one took its good time about it, not in the "uh-oh" sense but in the pms-symptoms-keep-building-until-you-finally-bleed sense. my poor menfolk.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 28, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> awwwwwwww *sniffles*
> you guys are super sweet.
> i've just been in a fantastically pissy mood lately and figured it best not to forum altogether until my period showed up (which it did). our female viewers will know what i'm talking about when i say this one took its good time about it, not in the "uh-oh" sense but in the pms-symptoms-keep-building-until-you-finally-bleed sense. my poor menfolk.


wow that was kinda detailed  love how you women are soo comfortable talkin bout all that! good to see you back ere, another happy mod


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## curly604 (Apr 28, 2012)

yaaaaaay! menstruation!!!! hahaah , on a less bloody note how did the harvest dry up and smoke like? also any plans to get started up again? cheers kitty stay happy stay high


----------



## troutie (Apr 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> wow that was kinda detailed  love how you women are soo comfortable talkin bout all that! good to see you back ere, another happy mod


hmmmmm came here to escape this very subject ..... i would rather have a partner who was comfortable talking about this stuff ...lol... then the screaming agro i live with


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 28, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> awwwwwwww *sniffles*
> you guys are super sweet.
> i've just been in a fantastically pissy mood lately and figured it best not to forum altogether until my period showed up (which it did). our female viewers will know what i'm talking about when i say this one took its good time about it, not in the "uh-oh" sense but in the pms-symptoms-keep-building-until-you-finally-bleed sense. my poor menfolk.


heheheh  "poor menfolk" lol!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 29, 2012)

you guys are too funny. 
everything dried and smoked nicely, the mystery strain is the best smoke overall, da purps starts out a bit spicy for my taste but 3/4 of the way through a joint there's a moment where it tastes like lifesavers, critical jack tastes nice but gives me what i call the "useless" high. (you know, makes you lazy but doesn't knock you right out)

oh, and as far as dealing with the screaming agro -- learn her cycle and stay right out the way. i think i'm only livable-with because he gets fair warning: "good morning sweetie, just so you know, i hate everything today. and probably tomorrow." i swear sometimes he gives me that little extra push over the edge just for the entertainment value (helll_looooooooo,_ makeup sex). 

i think i'm gonna process what shake i do have left today.....


----------



## april (Apr 29, 2012)

Damn kitty ur menfolk needs to open the pressure valve, trust me it works  Just give him a safety word


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 29, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> you guys are too funny.
> everything dried and smoked nicely, the mystery strain is the best smoke overall, da purps starts out a bit spicy for my taste but 3/4 of the way through a joint there's a moment where it tastes like lifesavers, critical jack tastes nice but gives me what i call the "useless" high. (you know, makes you lazy but doesn't knock you right out)
> 
> oh, and as far as dealing with the screaming agro -- learn her cycle and stay right out the way. i think i'm only livable-with because he gets fair warning: "good morning sweetie, just so you know, i hate everything today. and probably tomorrow." i swear sometimes he gives me that little extra push over the edge just for the entertainment value (helll_looooooooo,_ makeup sex).
> ...


Hahaha, I'm on the make up sex binge too. Love it, but the period (pun intended) leading up to it, not so much.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 29, 2012)

april said:


> Damn kitty ur menfolk needs to open the pressure valve, trust me it works  Just give him a safety word


he already does that...... although usually in the form of annoying me in needling ways until i go OFF on him..... but then it works to his advantage because i'm all apologetic and _eager to please _right when i'm bleeding......






























.......... you takin notes, wolvie?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 29, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> he already does that...... although usually in the form of annoying me in needling ways until i go OFF on him..... but then it works to his advantage because i'm all apologetic and _eager to please _right when i'm bleeding......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sound like my mrs.......


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 29, 2012)

++REP good lookin females..
ill be following.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 29, 2012)

lol^

If I was just getting into this thread and read the last page I woulda bounced


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Apr 30, 2012)

i think i just threw up in my mouth. hows the new batch going kitty?


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 30, 2012)

bwaaaaaa hahaha 

hang on a sec.......


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 30, 2012)

a sneak peek (actually i had just forgotten about this one):


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 30, 2012)

O.M.G. What is that? Mr. Kitty building a bio-dome? Yall preparing for Mayan Apocalypse? Can't say that I've ever seen one of those _indoors_...
/ducks


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Apr 30, 2012)

i was scared to be the first to ask what is that? a Canadian veg tent?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 30, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> a sneak peek (actually i had just forgotten about this one):


wow!!! kitty you never cease to amaze us all!!! wow wow wow. u went to alot of trouble for that!, do you do this each grow to give them a good healthy start!!?? you are the queen of growing


----------



## roachclip420 (May 1, 2012)

Don't you know green houses are for outside?? 

But seriously...how are you going to post that then not explain?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 1, 2012)

How the hell do you get in there to water lol


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> How the hell do you get in there to water lol


this is Kitty lol, she's probably got little mini elves running round, filling buckets of water, and spraying hoses hehe, fantasy land in kitty's lair


----------



## mellokitty (May 1, 2012)

it's the dominatrix in me..... i can't help but tease 

he built me one of these in the garden a few weeks ago and it turned out to be much easier than he'd expected it was going to..... fast forward to having trouble keeping the rH's up, he figured he'd just build another one. i told you he'd lost it. i suspect he's got a touch of the ocd, actually. 

i was just as surprised as you guys are; he made me stay out of there while he built it. 


helly: there's an entrance flap. i'll post more pics in a bit.


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

love both your ideas!! slightly nutty, but hey we are growing plants inside, so if it works go for it!! going to the extent there, you guys should have some plastic pull downs from the roof that seal a small section, like patio plastic blinds!! that would work


----------



## brandon727272 (May 1, 2012)

That's smart! I wish I had a giant one of those in my backyard but I feel that'd be a dead giveaway lol!


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> love both your ideas!! slightly nutty, but hey we are growing plants inside, so if it works go for it!! going to the extent there, you guys should have some plastic pull downs from the roof that seal a small section, like patio plastic blinds!! that would work


That's actually a pretty good idea. You could seal it up with 2x2's at each corner mounted to a hinge at the ceiling, with some kind of retainer clip or bar to keep it up when not in use (TWSS) and just have roll-down plastic sheeting that secures to the corners with velcro. It would be a quasi-permanent install (but easy to remove if necessary). It would be a lot easier setting up and tearing down, and you wouldn't have to crouch to get in there. I had a somewhat similar veg area when I was working with a smaller space, a hoophouse never occurred to me.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 2, 2012)

OCD defined= Piping water through the frame in 1 hr increments with holes drilled in the sides of the pipes, and water wicks hanging out. Every hour the wicks will fill with water and RH should be super high in the tent. Just saying.


----------



## mellokitty (May 3, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> OCD defined= Piping water through the frame in 1 hr increments with holes drilled in the sides of the pipes, and water wicks hanging out. Every hour the wicks will fill with water and RH should be super high in the tent. Just saying.


      

omgosh we'd never see him!! i'll try to dig up some pics of the sprayer system we used last time.....


----------



## mellokitty (May 3, 2012)

in other news, i would like to thank the spirituality section for my new word of the day: "woo" (uh, not in the traditional romantic sense)

_Woo (often "woo-woo"), a term used by scientific skeptics for topics they consider pseudoscience

_.... so the next time i think someone's full of shit, they're gonna be like "why did that chick just start hooting at me??"


----------



## afrawfraw (May 3, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> in other news, i would like to thank the spirituality section for my new word of the day: "woo" (uh, not in the traditional romantic sense)
> 
> _Woo (often "woo-woo"), a term used by scientific skeptics for topics they consider pseudoscience
> 
> _.... so the next time i think someone's full of shit, they're gonna be like "why did that chick just start hooting at me??"


My circle has always added a soft F sound at the end...LOL, I.E. "Wooph, here we go!"


----------



## Joedank (May 6, 2012)

Missin my kitty how's tings???
I am liking the woot En verbage
Links to my newest science lovers
http://www.thebirdman.org/Index/Others/Others-Doc-Environment&Ecology/+Doc-Environment&Ecology-FoodMatters/StimulatingPlantGrowthWithElectricity&Magnetism&Sound.htm

http://apsjournals.apsnet.org/doi/pdf/10.1094/PDIS.2000.84.4.377
https://attra.ncat.org/attra-pub/download.php?id=290

Anything by steve diver from sustainable AG standpoint is gospel
High brix mineralized food is gonna be the newest fad in restaurants ...
http://www.nutrient-dense.info/docs/4BasesofSoil.pdf

A man on forum BB named hashish has alot if good insight into all things that grow...

http://www.calrecycle.ca.gov/publications/Organics/44200013.doc
This should be on your gardening thread but ...
The meds you guys do is straight FIRE keep it up


----------



## mellokitty (May 14, 2012)

*

You like this.

​

*hell yeah!! look what i just did!


----------



## curly604 (May 14, 2012)

yyyaaaaayyy!!! like button haha , hows everything in the garden kitty ? is it all shut down for a while?


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

you mean you fixed the like button kitty!!!??? yay i can sleep again 
time to dish some likeness round!


----------



## mellokitty (May 14, 2012)

oh, no, i meant the omnipotent 'they' fixed the like button and i used it......


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

the systems gonna shut down soon, u wait! it won't be able to calculate all the likes


----------



## mellokitty (May 15, 2012)

curly604 said:


> yyyaaaaayyy!!! like button haha , hows everything in the garden kitty ? is it all shut down for a while?


no, we're vegging a few different things in the humidome right now (master kush and blueberry are the 2 i'm most stoked about), we've been having childcare issues (for the 2-legged offspring) and as a result i haven't been to the production site in over a week. 

damn babysitter filched a bottle of booze out my fridge. mr kitty and i drink so little that we didn't even notice at first; her parents busted her with it at home a couple days later. 
i suppose it's my own damn fault for leaving it in there.... to be honest it didn't even occur to me. if i'd thought of it i'd've locked it up with the rest of the paraphanalia when i left. 

have kids these days not heard of the "take a little out, then water it down to keep the levels up"?


----------



## mellokitty (May 15, 2012)

i'll try to get the rest of the humidome pics up later today. (i know i know i keep saying so......)


----------



## mellokitty (May 15, 2012)

*sigh*

moment of silence for my payload workbag......... it served me well for just under 3 years.


----------



## curly604 (May 15, 2012)

i hear ya on the take some out and add water best trick in the book ... unless your parents are alcoholics and call you out on it lol. cant wait to see the new babies , you should swing by my thread i got one blueberry girl thats just finishing up shes bueatiful!!! cheers kitty


----------



## Joedank (May 17, 2012)

Only fitting you were my last like too leaving booze out for the sitter... Bad mrs. kitty Bad..,
Bluberry look out for phatty yeilds!!! Keep the ec low if it is a dj cut medium for the origin cut. High for the Dutch passion remake of dj's ,,...
Miss you and your sweet shots


----------



## curly604 (May 18, 2012)

hey kittyyy wannnnnnaaaa see somethin cool??? check my sig ..... thats right BC GROWERS THREAD!!! haha you should come stop in ya might even be able to answer my question on there for me  cheers


----------



## Jozikins (May 21, 2012)

Lol Kitty, I would like to thank you and your babysitter to taking me back to the times of stealing booze out of my buddies' parent's booze cabinet and topping it off with water. Absolutely did not work. hahaha, but that's what happens when you're getting sixteen year old kids drunk four different ways.


----------



## mellokitty (May 30, 2012)

ok, before i forget again...... (have way too much on the go right now; my brain is not impressed with me and taking cheap shots in the form of brainfarts.)















































keep in mind these were taken the same day as the last one i posted.... the girls are just about ready to flip now. 

(and yes, the "water in the booze" trick only works if alkie-dad doesn't keep the vodka in the freezer, as one particular partner in crime found the hard way  )


----------



## mellokitty (May 30, 2012)

oh, and joe, thanks for the tips, i think the BB we have is the DP version. 

(why does everything i say sound like innuendo?!?!)


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

go Kitty  Go Kitty!!


----------



## mellokitty (May 31, 2012)

speaking of bongs.........

omg, ***WANT***:


----------



## mellokitty (May 31, 2012)

just noticed the table scratching........ april is this yours??? i'm coming over.


----------



## fumble (May 31, 2012)

Hello Miss Mello...I couldn't stay away. I am with you on the Bong. Can I come over too April?


----------



## mellokitty (May 31, 2012)

fumble my friend. it`s good to have you back. 
 hope all is well and groovy in your world.


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 31, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> speaking of bongs.........
> 
> omg, ***WANT***:
> 
> View attachment 2193313


I'm really not much into bongs, but I'd totally pay a lot of cash for that. Awesome.


----------



## fumble (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks mello...can you feel me shaking from there? I'm a lurker. I lurk. It's how I roll now. lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 1, 2012)

fumble said:


> thanks mello...can you feel me shaking from there? I'm a lurker. I lurk. It's how I roll now. lol


Sup fumble


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 1, 2012)

oh is THAT what that chattering noise was?


----------



## Joedank (Jun 1, 2012)

I am having tons of communal mind 100th monkey shit happen .. Anyone else Gettin that ?? 
PVC hoop house ( love it) just built one with rebar incased so did like a million others
Put dried buds in cusinart for bho ? Just started doing it last week then today was just reading Dan Kone doing it !
Just Bred nevils haze male to Durban poison, c-99, critical haze, la con, pre 98 bubba and sour d cuttings... My bros said I was crazy when they saw the pounds of seed I was making. I told them sativa us coming back and I am gonna lead the way GIVING these away on Phish tour! Then I read this months skunk magizine claiming a sativa renaissance !!! 
Pm me about testing I may be up to canaduh soon to climb in squamish ...


----------



## fumble (Jun 1, 2012)

lol...yeah, that's me  Sup back atcha HR!


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 2, 2012)

Joedank said:


> I am having tons of communal mind 100th monkey shit happen .. Anyone else Gettin that ??
> PVC hoop house ( love it) just built one with rebar incased so did like a million others
> Put dried buds in cusinart for bho ? Just started doing it last week then today was just reading Dan Kone doing it !
> Just Bred nevils haze male to Durban poison, c-99, critical haze, la con, pre 98 bubba and sour d cuttings... My bros said I was crazy when they saw the pounds of seed I was making. I told them sativa us coming back and I am gonna lead the way GIVING these away on Phish tour! Then I read this months skunk magizine claiming a sativa renaissance !!!
> Pm me about testing I may be up to canaduh soon to climb in squamish ...


gahd i love your posts...... i love squamish! probably camping up there sometime this month.
who you gonna go climb? the blackfly shouldn't be too bad up on the lions yet.......


----------



## permat (Jun 10, 2012)

Love the dome.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 10, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> speaking of bongs.........
> 
> omg, ***WANT***:
> 
> View attachment 2193313


haha,i love mario.......that some real dank there.great job.


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 10, 2012)

i know right?? 
i'd love to see that flower perc in action.


----------



## curly604 (Jun 10, 2012)

herrrooo merrrooo kitty hows are ya? bet those babies you had in the humidome are coming along nicely  how much loger till your fully back in action? or has it already started....


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2012)

keen as curly


----------



## raiderman (Jun 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> keen as curly


..ns tatoo.


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 12, 2012)

curly604 said:


> herrrooo merrrooo kitty hows are ya? bet those babies you had in the humidome are coming along nicely  how much loger till your fully back in action? or has it already started....


the girls are just about ready to flip...... pics soon, hopefully. still shopping for a babysitter, dammit.


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey MelloKitty

Damn. How did I miss this? I check New Posts every day, too. 

Anyway, subbed

I am lovin my BB 8 bulb. Mixing it up with a variety of specialty aquarium bulbs

If curious check out my journal. I'm ~ one month away, so things are happenin


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 15, 2012)

welcome mr. pf!!

the reason you haven't seen us in 'new posts' is because i've been slaaaacking on updates for a while.  

we love our BBs too.... i'm honestly surprised by how much i like the added t5 action. (i can't deal with conventional fluoros at all; ocular issues.... but t5's don't seem to bother me.) we've been testing single tube units by sunblaster recently, i'm becoming quite fond of them. the best part is you can string a bunch of them together so you can run up to [8 i think?] off the same outlet.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 15, 2012)

hey Mellow kitty thats a real sweet grenhouse.that is cool.gotta rep this place.


----------



## curly604 (Jun 15, 2012)

i got some of those sunblasters too very nice little lights and i love the daisy chain action you speak of i got 3 in my veg tent along with an led panel


----------



## raiderman (Jun 15, 2012)

hey Mellow kitty thats a real sweet grenhouse tent.that is cool.gotta rep this place.


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 18, 2012)

If I may make a point for all potential and current T5 users...

My personal observation, using my own cross is, genetic expression plays a huge role in the results. 

I have 3 plants 35 days into flowering. The much smaller 2 barely have discernible trichs. The third one is ~ 6 times bigger cubically, and growing like a mofo, with bud size and trichs on a par with several other grows (different light sources). If it wasn't for the third one, I may not be too impressed with T5s, and I am using a hot combination of 8 @ 4ft aquarium bulbs


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jul 6, 2012)

how are your girls doing kitty? im sure your a few weeks into flower by now


----------



## fumble (Jul 6, 2012)

How are you miss Kitty? Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 15, 2012)

Here kitty kitty kitty!!! 
I have been shutting down my indoor flower room for a good scrubbing...
Then!! My light dep should be done ( mostly sour d and bubba) then outdoor harvest !! (mostly a-13 and chemdawg )

What's shaking on your planet??? Hope your food crops are crushing it this year!!!
Nameste !!! Hope you made it to Squamish


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 23, 2012)

hello all, apologies for the long silence, i've had a broken keyboard of all things holding up my riu time (i hate that onscreen dealy; drives me nuts).


----------



## MediMary (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello Kitty, hope you are well... miss talking to you ... hows canada eh>>??


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 27, 2012)

mary! is it just me or have you not been around in, like, forever?


----------



## MediMary (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, been at least a year since I logged on


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 28, 2012)

Kitty....... I miss your garden...


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Kitty....... I miss your garden...


me too! haven't been there in...... holy shit..... a month!


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 28, 2012)

so mary...... you an old married dude yet?


----------



## curly604 (Aug 29, 2012)

are you on a prolonged kitty vacation? how long till you see your lovely ladies again? ...... we would like to see em too


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 29, 2012)

curly604 said:


> are you on a prolonged kitty vacation? how long till you see your lovely ladies again? ...... we would like to see em too


mr kitty's been holding it down by himself while we get our childcare situation figured out; i'm getting all squirrelly from not being around the girls!!


----------



## curly604 (Aug 29, 2012)

ahhhh i see ... you must be counting the days before your back to your bueatiful garden of eden.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 31, 2012)

i know that i've been remiss with the updates lately..... one of my resolutions is to change that in the new year!!!

happy new year all, i hope it's peaceful and plentiful (whatever form 'plenty' may take).


----------



## fumble (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year Miss Mello


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 1, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> i know that i've been remiss with the updates lately..... one of my resolutions is to change that in the new year!!!
> 
> happy new year all, i hope it's peaceful and plentiful (whatever form 'plenty' may take).


subbed...
Happy new year to you too. Great thread, i just went cover to cover. I couldnt help it, ive been on the edge of my seat the whole time. You kept me up wayy to late. Its been a great read, positive and informative the whole time, your sence of humor is so typical Canadian i love it. Spent twenty years there and Americans just dont have the same wit as people from Canadia. Its brings back memories to me like white rhino, gibsons finest, perogies, and fires out on a frozen lake. Things you cant get around here. I hope you have an amazing new year and thanks again for the awsome thread. You rock.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 2, 2013)

Kitty, i know that you have disproved some other posters claiming that umbrella hoods would improve your light usage. I agree with you but it stuck in my head. Then i smoked some blueberry trying to kill a brain hemorage of a headach and thought of this idea. If the hid bulbs were wired to point up instead of down like on a telescoping stand for instance and you placed umbrella reflectors or some reflective material over them suspended above the plant canopy. Do you think you could utilize a couple more lumins out of them? Idk if it would make much of a difference but it seems that theres still a decent percentage of light being lost in an upward direction. Its probably been thought of but some type of reflective celing that was lower....? Im NOT..suggesting that you try it but do you think it would help any with this type of model? I do understand that it would come with a price. Decresed mobility, increase in equipment damage, and circulation issues may arise. 
I hope you get those plant stands with castor wheels you mentioned. Mr kitty could make them pretty cheaply for you (sorry mr. Kitty lol)...honey do..... Oh ya, have you seen the electric plant turners. Theyd be great for your video updates which i know you enjoy making


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 3, 2013)

welcome to the thread, i'm happy we can provide you with some stoned inspiration.  (did you really spend your new year's reading us? i feel honoured ) 

hmm.....
i honestly can't think of where i might have disproved that..... i know i've talked wastage vis-a-vis bulb orientation (ie. vert vs. horizontal) where you lose a certain amount of light quality through reflectors but that's a bit different..... 
i see parabolic reflectors in barevert rooms, they do help, but the cost/facial damage (usually me) tradeoff doesn't really work out in their favour in our case. instead, we hang our lights a bit lower and supplement overhead with t5s. i do admit we tend to be a bit complacent about the wastage (not just light) that goes on in our room, but it was designed with a bit of excess in mind; at 1000w : 3 plants, it's a scaled-down version of some of the bigger grows we've seen. interesting to note that 1000w : 2 plants almost always takes a comparative hit in yield, even if they're vegged longer.

upwards vertical and downwards vertical are basically the same; the light spreads outwards from the core with hardly any emitted from either pole. the room close to harvest would be rendered unworkable if there were 15 flammable/fragile things for me have to worry about knocking over (not that the plants aren't fragile and flammable but i'd have to be druuuuuunk to get in a fight with a 7 gallon pot and win). that would also entail a comfort-exceeding amount of wiring on the floor, or, if not on the floor, right at tripping level. we couldn't, for instance, hang said wires without bracing them away from the bulbs somehow. 

isn't design such fun? i can hardly look at a greenhouse/warehouse/empty retail space/outbuilding without having visions of where and how i would hang lights. ("oo, oo, that loft space would be perfect for a pipe dream veg system...." )


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry for the proof reading error, should not try it, is what i ment to say. Owch.

ya, i did stay up reading this thread new years night. Didnt wake up my nugget but i had some good laughs. You crack me up. I think im going to try a recipe or two out of your collection. I was wondering if fruity flavors come through at all? Say like a blueberry?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Sorry for the proof reading error, should not try it, is what i ment to say. Owch.
> 
> ya, i did stay up reading this thread new years night. Didnt wake up my nugget but i had some good laughs. You crack me up. I think im going to try a recipe or two out of your collection. I was wondering if fruity flavors come through at all? Say like a blueberry?


in my experience, no. piney and spicy tend to come through better. i think it has something to do with terpene degradation at decarb temps.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 30, 2013)

So, what's happening right meow...


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wolverine97 said:


> So, what's happening right meow...


what's a nice boy like you doin in a place like this?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 30, 2013)

not a hell of a lot going on, but hopefully i'll get to take some pics at the end of next week.


----------



## fumble (Jan 30, 2013)

hey there mello  how's it going with you?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 30, 2013)

well hello there fumbz.
we've been taking turns getting hit by the flu bug. great fun.

how you been keeping?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 30, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> what's a nice boy like you doin in a place like this?


Looking for my lost kitty!

Just stopping by, haven't been 'round here in a while. Figured I'd say hey.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wolverine97 said:


> Looking for my lost kitty!
> 
> Just stopping by, haven't been 'round here in a while. Figured I'd say hey.


so what's new?

how was the vacay? 

any breakthroughs with the harpin protein?

tell me everything!


----------



## smokeingdog (Jan 31, 2013)

thats what u call a growroom,wish i had a spare room in my house i also pray it will b legal in my life time,i'd buzz growing legal even if we were only growing 4-5 plants it better than nothing


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jan 31, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> so what's new?
> 
> how was the vacay?
> 
> ...


Oh, there have been lots of happenings round hea lately. I shut down for an extended period of time due to mites, and other forces of nature. Just finally getting things back in order here, but really my own inherent laziness was mostly to blame. I let things go on autopilot a bit too much, and by the time I spotted the invaders they had set up shop and were not easily showed to the door. I lost some great genetics that I'll probably never get back, but life goes on. 

Vacation was most excellent, we're trying to plan another for March but we'll see. I have other plans that may require some additional funds, so we may sacrifice the island hopping this year. We'll see. 

I've been very happy with what I've seen from using Halo, it really does seem to kick things into high gear. The two crops I pulled after starting with harpin protein had a considerably higher yield than usual, but I also used Black Pearl on those runs, so I can't say for certain that it was the Halo that did it. Everything else was the same as usual, so those two items are now part of my standard formula. 

I have nothing in flower atm, everything is vegging. A few new strains, a few old, and some new beans to crack. Still bummed I missed a winter crop this year, they're always the best. 

How's you? Still using the Bio Dome? How did the new OG (it was an OG wasn't it?)turn out?


----------



## fumble (Jan 31, 2013)

Doing pretty good now. Just moved and settling in. Got my flu shot so thankfully not sick. Sorry you are sick up there.



mellokitty said:


> well hello there fumbz.
> we've been taking turns getting hit by the flu bug. great fun.
> 
> how you been keeping?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2013)

hey girls


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 1, 2013)

Wolverine97 said:


> Oh, there have been lots of happenings round hea lately. I shut down for an extended period of time due to mites, and other forces of nature. Just finally getting things back in order here, but really my own inherent laziness was mostly to blame. I let things go on autopilot a bit too much, and by the time I spotted the invaders they had set up shop and were not easily showed to the door. I lost some great genetics that I'll probably never get back, but life goes on.
> 
> Vacation was most excellent, we're trying to plan another for March but we'll see. I have other plans that may require some additional funds, so we may sacrifice the island hopping this year. We'll see.
> 
> ...


been there! sometimes life burns you out before you can get around to your chores.... and then it becomes a love-hate relationship with the girls, right?

other plans hey? i'd guess you're either moving, building something, or you knocked her up.... 

interesting news about the halo, i'm still intrigued..... the half of the veg garden that got the black pearl _seemed _to outperform the side that didn't..... but it all got eaten by critters before any of it came to fruition so nothing grew long enough for me to tell if it was psychosomatic or not. i may have to hold off on the harpin though.... a buddy of mine wants us to test his new nute line so he's sending up a sample run. probably no new additives until that's done with.

the bio-dome is for veg only so it hasn't been up for a while but i guess it's pretty easy to take down/put up now that it's been built. 

i literally haven't been to the production site since, uh, november (and i forgot my camera when i went - D'Oh!) but as far as i know the current strain is master kush (for real this time, no doppelgangers). hopefully pics *soon*. just jo~nesing for my GLV (green leaf volatile) fix.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 1, 2013)

smokeingdog said:


> thats what u call a growroom,wish i had a spare room in my house i also pray it will b legal in my life time,i'd buzz growing legal even if we were only growing 4-5 plants it better than nothing


they sure don't make it easy for you guys over there do they? odd that holland's just across the channel. 



fumble said:


> Doing pretty good now. Just moved and settling in. Got my flu shot so thankfully not sick. Sorry you are sick up there.


yeah, apparently it's "epidemic" here (isn't it every year??)..... it'd be better if i didn't have a toddler in preschool i bet. at what age do they stop being little germ disseminators? 



mysunnyboy said:


> hey girls


'sup sunny..... refresh my memory.... what agri zone is that peninsula of yours in? 10? 12? it's almost time for me to start mucking aboot in the veg garden...... almost. (brr!)


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 11, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> been there! sometimes life burns you out before you can get around to your chores.... and then it becomes a love-hate relationship with the girls, right?
> 
> other plans hey? i'd guess you're either moving, building something, or you knocked her up....
> 
> ...


LAWL. There'll be no knocking up around these parts if I can help it  But you're pretty on point as usual, I want to build something. Nothing to do with the grow, just a nice vacay spot. Glad to see you're doing well.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2013)

missin the kitty !! JUST HAD MY BABY!! wish yall would come on down to colorado!! love you blessings


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 19, 2013)

Joedank said:


> missin the kitty !! JUST HAD MY BABY!! wish yall would come on down to colorado!! love you blessings



OMFGeez

~*~ congratulations ~*~ (welcome, wee being!)

what an exciting time!! seriously might consider coming to colorado to meet your little bundle.... hope y'all are keeping safe with the biblical flooding. 
if you have a p.o. box for me to send it to, i may seriously have to knit you something like a fairyweedgodmama. inbox me.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 8, 2014)

happy new year's, folks, i hope 2014 is treating everybody than 2013 so far (but then i say that every year). 

i have been putting this off for a while now, but i have some news regarding the production site: long story short, our ticket was up and we no longer grow. maybe come spring i'll get The Itch and plug something small in, but with MMPR being the way it is, we as parents kinda have our hands tied.

so thank you all for following along on what has been a wonderful learning experience.  i've made a few valuable and darling friends along the way (both here and irl) and will treasure all your continued friendships, and when the time comes for me to plug back in, we'll definitely keep you posted. (i'll still be marauding around in the cooking and gardening sections!)


----------



## fumble (Jan 8, 2014)

Good luck to you miss Mello  Hope all is well up there in the cold north.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 10, 2014)

thanks, miz fumbz. things are actually going really well right now, aside from minor fretting for when my stash starts to dwindle. 
i drop you and mg a line soon, we should catch up


----------



## fumble (Jan 11, 2014)

That would be great! Haven't talked to her in a bit either. Stay cool chicky


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 7, 2014)

Whens the next journal starting miss? I noticed youve been gone awhile, i hope this finds your email and we get an update of your gorgeous grow again. Hope your doing well and stayin safe


----------

